# L. O. Y. A.



## Trela

<big><big><big>*L. O. Y. A*</big></big></big>
<big>L</big> ucario
<big>O</big> wns
<big>Y</big> ou
<big>A</big> ll
<big><big>*Results*</big></big>

4 weeks after this started is when this ended. This Tournament meant to end 2 weeks after it started, but due to johns some things coming up, I had to extend this for another 2 weeks. Before I post the results, I would like to say a couple of things.

First, this Tournament was easily the biggest Tournament ever to be hosted on TBT (had 28 entrants) and will probably keep that record for a while. This Tournament meant to have 30 entrants, for Cofee and Zay were rumored to show, but they didnt. The results would've been A LOT different than what they are.

Second, this Tournament had to be the BIGGEST upset out of all of my Tournaments. I expected certain players to place high and others to place low. Here is my list on what I thought the Top 8 would be:

1. Trela/cornymikey
2. cornymikey/Trela
3. Silverstorms
4. Kilex
5. PieDisliker
5. ryudo_dragoon
7. Yetiman15
7. xYoh

As you can see, the real results list is different from the real one lol. I thought Mike would just destroy everyone, including me, since he almost beat me in another Tournament. I also thought that Kilex would be able to beat bcb, but I was wrong lol he never made it to him. The others are just good 

Before I move on to the 3rd thing, I want to show you another list. This list shows all of the upsets in the Tournament:

Winner's Bracket

ryudo_dragoon Vs. xYoh: Ryudo wins

cornymikey Vs. Silverstorms: Silver wins

PieDisliker Vs. djman900: Dj wins

Loser's Bracket

Horus Vs. Yetiman15: Horus wins

PieDisliker Vs. cornymikey: PieDisliker wins

*Silverstorms Vs. djman900: Dj wins*

Silver Vs. Dj shocked the *censored.3.0* outta me. Silver was the 2nd best player on the site (not counting Cofee), and that was just screwed up. ANYWAYS, to my 3rd thing.

Third, this was the funnest Tournament than any other I had. I really liked it. NO ONE missed their matches (except the ones with a valid excuse), and everyone did a great job. Yoll really did shock me lol. Here are my shoutouts to some of yoll:

*Silver*: SOO CLOSE to Grand Finals man! It's all right though. Next time, your gonna rape xD

*Mike*: Woah. What happened man? I thought you would get 1st! You and bcb better place Top 3 in ConfusioN!

*Dj*: Your wierd lol. You got 2nd place, which is easily the biggest upset I have ever seen in my Tournaments. You have made a HUGE improvment, but those last fights were pretty gay  still, your good bro!

*bcb*: Pro as usual. Your getting better now. Good luck in the other Tournaments, and with hosting the one at TTC :O

*Ryudo*: <3. MAIN LUCARIO!

*Horus*: You did great bro. 7th is awsome. Cant wait to see how you do in ConfusioN.

*xYoh*: Why did you drop out? I thought you would get Top 8 man! YOUR TRASH!

Ok. I'm done with my shout outs. Yoll can go ahead and post some  now for the RESULTS!

1: Trela (Lucario)
2: djman900 (Diddy, Yoshi, Fox, Falco, Link, MK)
3: Silverstorms (Ness, Sonic)
4: PieDisliker (Ness, Wario)
5: Kilex (MK)
5: cornymikey (MK)
7: Horus (Falco)
7: ryudo_dragoon (G&W)
9: Yetiman15
9: xYoh (Lucas)
9: Hub12
9: Azila (MK)
13: john102 (Wolf)
13: QNT3N (Olimar)
13: Toad Kart 64 (PT)
13: Waluigi (Ike)
17: technoxmaniac (Pikachu)
17: Supaluigi62
17: Jake123
17: bananaoracle
17: xeladude
17: chubsterr (Kirby)
17: Draco Roar
17: cornman64
25: Kiley-of-leafvill
25: Asora (Zelda)
25: Caleb (Snake)
25: Fernee

Image of the Bracket: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?037f285eb9.gif

If you know someone on this list and who they used, please tell me so I can fill this out. <3

Well, I guess that's all that needs to be said! Great Tournament everyone; see yoll in ConfusioN!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Meh please?


----------



## Kiley

lol i havent brawled in a while but i guess sign me up!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ill join.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Count me in. 
*hopes to get 2nd place*
Woot. 

What are counter picks?

And I have a minor issue, my wii hates SSBB, I have to put the disk in until it works and it takes from one second to fifteen minutes(made new record today >_>)
It always works... eventually.


----------



## Trela

Counter Picks are Stages that you pick when you lose a match. Neutural Stages can also be Counter Picks.


----------



## John102

SIGN ME UP!


----------



## MygL

I'll go...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Sign me up please.

But why timer when it's stock?

The point of stock is to not have a timer.


----------



## Horus

ADD ME PL0X

grr at the chain grab part/stalling


----------



## bcb

Grr... Yoshi's Island is a CP. And I've grown to love Poke Stadium 1. Well... Sign me up!


----------



## PaJami

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> lol i havent brawled in a while but i guess sign me up!


This


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Wow, 11 people already....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ADD ME PL0X
> 
> grr at the chain grab part/stalling


Yes, you're stalling and chain-grabbing annoy the hell out of me. :r


----------



## Caleb

I'll sign up. I wont win but why not try.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I don't get the whole "stalling" concept.

If you guys are referring to running away until you get the chance to land a good hit, then that's just strategy.


----------



## Fernee

can i play sir my info is in my sig


----------



## Jake123

I'd like to join if you still have room, please!


----------



## Silverstorms

Sign me up. 

Fail name though  <_<    /sarcasm.


----------



## cornymikey

sign me up.


----------



## Draco Roar

Sign Me up aswell!


----------



## Trela

DANG! There's a lot of people already! Keep it up guys!

The only thing that worries me is if everyone does their matches 

Toad Kart 64: In competitive Brawl, we have a Timer for our stocks. Characters like Meta knight have tactics that'll "stall" the Timer, like the Infinite Dimensional Cape (staying invisible as long as you want). If the Timer goes out and the players both have the same amount of stocks left, then the winner is decided by Damage %, which means the player with the highest damage will lose if this happens. With this tactic for Meta Knight, you can hit the opponent to get the % lead, and then disappear for the rest of the match, which will let you win without really doing *ANYTHING*. There are also other tactics that can stall time, like Chain Grabbing (like near a wall) and Planking.

Stalling with certain tactics (running away isnt one) pretty much makes the game unplayable. It shows know skill whatsoever, and players will do this just to get their win. "Play to Win" is there ******** motto.

Here's a match with Planking in it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms1lX6lCzqY&feature=channel_page

He wins the match because of it  I hope yoll dont end up like this guy LOL.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Never mind


----------



## Trela

Nevermind wut?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Put me down as a maybe. I'll let you know if I'm in or out once I figure out how much work I have to put up with since May is the last month of school.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

What time and timezone will it be at?


----------



## Trela

It starts this weekend. Probably around in the afternoon. You'll have about 2 or 3 days to do your matches, so it's ok if you miss Saturday.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> It starts this weekend. Probably around in the afternoon. You'll have about 2 or 3 days to do your matches, so it's ok if you miss Saturday.


I meant time, not date.  AN EXACT TIME, I might add. Also, timezone.


----------



## Trela

I dont know the EXACT TIME yet, but I'll put it up there ASAP for ya!


----------



## djman900

can i join?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

When is this going to stop accepting people to join?


----------



## bananaoracle

If you need anyone else, i'll sign up.


----------



## Trela

I PMed some more people that play this. I'm still waiting for their response though.

After this Tournament gets 30 players, Sign Ups will close. This is a big Tournament, and I need 2 byes in the Bracket for 2 people 

=Trela=


----------



## Fontana

Hey Trela, can I join?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Happy Birthday bump for Trela. =D

As long as no one disappears, this'll be fun. :s


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday bump for Trela. =D
> 
> As long as no one disappears, this'll be fun. :s


Yey Birthday Tremlah. C:


----------



## Trela

I do love DSi's!

And Ice Cream Sandwitchez. AND Lee helping me work the DSi. Too goodz.

Btw, the Tournament isn't full, so you can still sign up. Hurry!

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> I do love DSi's!
> 
> And Ice Cream Sandwitchez. AND Lee helping me work the DSi. Too goodz.
> 
> Btw, the Tournament isn't full, so you can still sign up. Hurry!
> 
> =Trela=


Happy Birthday Trela


----------



## Trela

Thx guyz =)

Im almost done with the bracket, and it's not lookin good for most players. After the first round, there will ALWAYS be someone difficult, from Mike to xYoh to even Cofee and me. Since there are some good players who have to go up against some hard ones, like Azila will have Cofee LOL I feel so srry for her =(

I've only separated the good players from each other. Now I gotta add the remaining players and then I will post the bracket up. Btw I'm posting from my DSi lol 

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD ME PL0X
> 
> grr at the chain grab part/stalling
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you're stalling and chain-grabbing annoy the hell out of me. :r
Click to expand...

i don't think I've ever chain grabbed you :r

most people can get out of mine sense i have a tendency of screwing up against real people

i need to practice with TL or Rob more otherwise I'm screwed against people who play like you <.<


----------



## Trela

Ok everyone. The Tournament starts *TOMORROW*! You need to be ready for your match tomorrow. Even though you'll have *2 DAYS* to do your match for Round 1, you should really do it tomorrow. This'll speed the Tournament up more.

Also, I need for yoll to do something for me:
*<big><big><big>IF YOU SIGNED UP FOR THIS TOURNAMENT, PLEASE POST HERE SAYING THAT YOU ARE STILL IN IT! I NEED TO MAKE SURE PLAYERS ARE STILL IN THIS!</big></big></big>*

I dont want to have to put more byes in the bracket when the Tournament begins 

Now, I will not be here tomorrow, for I have a Brawl Tournament IRL to attend to. I hope yoll are responsible to do your matches quickly, and be trustworthy to tell the truth about your match's results!

If you have any questions, please ask them  *I will post the Bracket tonight for everyone to see!*

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Im still in! but i think my wifi has been a little slow recently. :/


----------



## MygL

Im in... Uh...


----------



## John102

Don't worry, I'm still in, besides I'll just be hanging out at the house tomorrow all day anyway. =/


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Ok everyone. The Tournament starts *TOMORROW*! You need to be ready for your match tomorrow. Even though you'll have *2 DAYS* to do your match for Round 1, you should really do it tomorrow. This'll speed the Tournament up more.
> 
> Also, I need for yoll to do something for me:
> *<big><big><big>IF YOU SIGNED UP FOR THIS TOURNAMENT, PLEASE POST HERE SAYING THAT YOU ARE STILL IN IT! I NEED TO MAKE SURE PLAYERS ARE STILL IN THIS!</big></big></big>*
> 
> I dont want to have to put more byes in the bracket when the Tournament begins
> 
> Now, I will not be here tomorrow, for I have a Brawl Tournament IRL to attend to. I hope yoll are responsible to do your matches quickly, and be trustworthy to tell the truth about your match's results!
> 
> If you have any questions, please ask them  *I will post the Bracket tonight for everyone to see!*
> 
> =Trela=


You know I'm still in it.


----------



## Trela

I know that you good players are still in it 

I'm just not sure about some of yoll. I dunno if Cofee is even in this yet :O

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

well, tomorrow I have to go to my cousins house so I cant play unless its tomorrow morning, tomorrow night, or sunday. :/


----------



## djman900

im in it

I hope i dont get mike,coffee,or trela in 1st round and the rest is ok i hope i get silverstorms


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl or MKW?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone brawl or MKW?


I'll brawl. 
I'm still in, I won't be here tomorrow morning but I'll be back midday.


----------



## cornymikey

ok, ryudo, im-a go online nao. host please.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone brawl or MKW?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl.
> I'm still in, I won't be here tomorrow morning but I'll be back midday.
Click to expand...

lemme c if i can get on


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ok, ryudo, im-a go online nao. host please.


Okay.
And my other disk will now be read by my wii, yay.
Now if it stays that way. :/


----------



## Deleted User

is it to late to join the tournement? cuz if not i want in!


----------



## djman900

Supaluigi62 said:
			
		

> is it to late to join the tournement? cuz if not i want in!


i think u r sry theres always tournaments goin on but most of them fail and dont


----------



## Trela

Nah, he can join. Just remember to do your matches 

COMON COFEEEEE!


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ryudo, im-a go online nao. host please.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> And my other disk will now be read by my wii, yay.
> Now if it stays that way. :/
Click to expand...

I pwned you.


----------



## Trela

Mike dont brag...like me....dont be a Trela!

EDIT: The Bracket is on front page. Good luck to you all!

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ryudo, im-a go online nao. host please.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> And my other disk will now be read by my wii, yay.
> Now if it stays that way. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pwned you.
Click to expand...

Only when you can tear someone apart like Trela, can you brag.
Most matches were close and I died on a few because of the FD edge. >.>
But remember now, no planking in the tournament like you were in our brawls. 
And I shall get revenge. {:<
I hope... :r

Bring it on techno. >


----------



## Horus

Still in it ;o

not going to win but yay


----------



## MygL

Ok... Killey... I dont see her/him online anymore... <_<


----------



## Fontana

I'm still in it, Trela


----------



## Horus

Jesus, if i do beat my first opponent i need to kill cornymikey then silver -.-'

I'm screwed :/


----------



## Silverstorms

What a great day to lose internet connection. Screw you BT.

*checks bracket*

All the good people are in one half of the bracket. Coffee's got the easy side. Of course, that makes it much more fun


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, ryudo, im-a go online nao. host please.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> And my other disk will now be read by my wii, yay.
> Now if it stays that way. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pwned you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only when you can tear someone apart like Trela, can you brag.
> Most matches were close and I died on a few because of the FD edge. >.>
> But remember now, no planking in the tournament like you were in our brawls.
> And I shall get revenge. {:<
> I hope... :r
> 
> Bring it on techno. >
Click to expand...

yeah, they were close when i used MK. but I beat u more badly using ZSS for some reason. probably because MrG&W's smash attacks are too slow so I cant sidestep. :/


----------



## cornymikey

what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/


anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >


----------



## bcb

Okay... x-dude or something. When ya wanna brawl? I think today would be better.


----------



## QNT3N

Are the matches going by best 2/3?


----------



## Silverstorms

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Are the matches going by best 2/3?


I believe so.

3/5 in finals.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon Vs. technoxmaniac- this is intense because i've brawled them both and they're really good. And awesome


----------



## QNT3N

cornymikey said:
			
		

> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >


What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?

I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
Click to expand...

O rly?
Wanna brawl me while I wait for techno? =D


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> Wanna brawl me while I wait for techno? =D
Click to expand...

I'll brawl you real quick ryudo.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> Wanna brawl me while I wait for techno? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you real quick ryudo.
Click to expand...

Well this person I'm supposed to be selling stuff to went AFK...
Okay, make a room. >:}


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> Wanna brawl me while I wait for techno? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll brawl you real quick ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well this person I'm supposed to be selling stuff to went AFK...
> Okay, make a room. >:}
Click to expand...

kk, I don't know how long I'll be able to brawl for though.


----------



## QNT3N

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> Wanna brawl me while I wait for techno? =D
Click to expand...

If you don't lag and spam, then yeah, sure.

1934 0412 2851


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

QNT3N said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> Wanna brawl me while I wait for techno? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't lag and spam, then yeah, sure.
> 
> 1934 0412 2851
Click to expand...

My FC in sig.
I guess I'll host. o:
Yay, 3 for all.


----------



## djman900

one more match dj u can do it


----------



## cornymikey

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
Click to expand...

suree, u havent been in one tourney.


----------



## djman900

I WON!

Good try Ferneen(GGZ)
Dj round 2


----------



## QNT3N

cornymikey said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suree, u havent been in one tourney.
Click to expand...

Maybe because I don't waste my life playing a stupid console all day?

I have a life, I can't be in every tournament there is.


Ryudo, make a room.


----------



## Silverstorms

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suree, u havent been in one tourney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because I don't waste my life playing a stupid console all day?
> 
> I have a life, I can't be in every tournament there is.
> 
> 
> Ryudo, make a room.
Click to expand...

He's currently brawling someone else (John, I think).


----------



## Fernee

hey trela i lost to djman900


----------



## djman900

Fernee said:
			
		

> hey trela i lost to djman900


Wish u luck in da loser bracket


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suree, u havent been in one tourney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because I don't waste my life playing a stupid console all day?
> 
> I have a life, I can't be in every tournament there is.
> 
> 
> Ryudo, make a room.
Click to expand...

Make that statement when you can back it up. 

I saw no proofs.


----------



## technoxmaniac

ready ryudo?


----------



## Fernee

djman900 said:
			
		

> Fernee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey trela i lost to djman900
> 
> 
> 
> Wish u luck in da loser bracket
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Silverstorms

We're all going to end up in the loser's bracket sooner or later....

Except Trela <_<


----------



## Silverstorms

Ryudo won his match.


----------



## technoxmaniac

i lost to ryudo....
=(
=)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> i lost to ryudo....
> =(
> =)


GL in your other matches. 

xyoh is next?
That should be interesting. o:
And whoever wins gets to fight Trela. >_<


----------



## John102

ugh, my guy won't show up.


----------



## cornymikey

QNT3N said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suree, u havent been in one tourney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because I don't waste my life playing a stupid console all day?
> 
> I have a life, I can't be in every tournament there is.
> 
> 
> Ryudo, make a room.
Click to expand...

Man, I hate it when people say "I have a life." You've really got nothing else to say? Anyways, in fear of starting a flame war, I will stop now. And please don't reply in a very angry fashion.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Me and Pie are going to brawl in the next halfhour.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Me and Pie are going to brawl in the next halfhour.


good luck, piedisliker is pretty hard to beat for most people.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Well, me and John brawled. And I beat him with Ike.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck? all the good people dont fight in the first match. :/
> 
> 
> anyways, its probably gonna be me against you, silver. >
> 
> 
> 
> What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?
> 
> I'm one of the best brawlers on TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> suree, u havent been in one tourney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because I don't waste my life playing a stupid console all day?
> 
> I have a life, I can't be in every tournament there is.
> 
> 
> Ryudo, make a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, I hate it when people say "I have a life." You've really got nothing else to say? Anyways, in fear of starting a flame war, I will stop now. And please don't reply in a very angry fashion.
Click to expand...

If you're on this site, making that comment is really dumb. 
Hell, if you're on the interwebz, you don't "have a life." XD
Atleast by that logic.

(this is all aimed at QNT3N) :O

And everyone has a life if they can breathe so sthu. :b


----------



## MygL

Actually QNT3N is pretty good, I cant remember who he uses, but I do know he has some good combos

BTW, I deleted you QNT3N since, you arent active... Sorry... We can still Brawl whenever you want.


----------



## QNT3N

xYoh said:
			
		

> Actually QNT3N is pretty good, I cant remember who he uses, but I do know he has some good combos
> 
> BTW, I deleted you QNT3N since, you arent active... Sorry... We can still Brawl whenever you want.


I haven't touched my Wii since the last time we played, until today. It takes a bit for me to get back into my groove, especially when theres lag.



@corny & ryudo: You know, you both really made stupid comments, because I didn't sat _any_ of you had no lives. Not everyone breathing has a social life, stupid ass.

If you really want to start a flame war, bring it on, *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Pie Disliker never showed..


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Pie Disliker never showed..


Sorry. What I thought would 1 hour took 2 and a half.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

QNT3N said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually QNT3N is pretty good, I cant remember who he uses, but I do know he has some good combos
> 
> BTW, I deleted you QNT3N since, you arent active... Sorry... We can still Brawl whenever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't touched my Wii since the last time we played, until today. It takes a bit for me to get back into my groove, especially when theres lag.
> 
> 
> 
> @corny & ryudo: You know, you both really made stupid comments, because I didn't sat _any_ of you had no lives. Not everyone breathing has a social life, stupid ass.
> 
> If you really want to start a flame war, bring it on, *censored.4.0*.
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but can you start speaking out of your face rather than your ass?


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually QNT3N is pretty good, I cant remember who he uses, but I do know he has some good combos
> 
> BTW, I deleted you QNT3N since, you arent active... Sorry... We can still Brawl whenever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't touched my Wii since the last time we played, until today. It takes a bit for me to get back into my groove, especially when theres lag.
> 
> 
> 
> @corny & ryudo: You know, you both really made stupid comments, because I didn't sat _any_ of you had no lives. Not everyone breathing has a social life, stupid ass.
> 
> If you really want to start a flame war, bring it on, *censored.4.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but can you start speaking out of your face rather than your ass?
Click to expand...

As much as I love flame wars, I think you all should just shut the hell up and move on.

@Xenodude, maybe we can try again later.


----------



## QNT3N

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually QNT3N is pretty good, I cant remember who he uses, but I do know he has some good combos
> 
> BTW, I deleted you QNT3N since, you arent active... Sorry... We can still Brawl whenever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't touched my Wii since the last time we played, until today. It takes a bit for me to get back into my groove, especially when theres lag.
> 
> 
> 
> @corny & ryudo: You know, you both really made stupid comments, because I didn't sat _any_ of you had no lives. Not everyone breathing has a social life, stupid ass.
> 
> If you really want to start a flame war, bring it on, *censored.4.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry but can you start speaking out of your face rather than your ass?
Click to expand...

Are you really that dumb? I'm not talking, I'm typing. Words don't come my face, they come from my mouth. 

Run off, child.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Pie beat me.


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> Well, me and John brawled. And I beat him with Ike.


really? I don't recall.


----------



## QNT3N

I really should have thought twice before I joined a tourney of a game I haven't played in months.

Horus won.

I used to beat him all the time, but I guess he got better.


----------



## Horus

QNT3N said:
			
		

> I really should have thought twice before I joined a tourney of a game I haven't played in months.
> 
> Horus won.
> 
> I used to beat him all the time, but I guess he got better.


 thanks, sorry i didn't want to redo the last game, i was scared too lol, you are pretty good


----------



## John102

ugh, my gut STILL hasn't shown up. will he get disqualified if he doesn't show?

and of course if I win the match I'll have to go against silverstorm *groans*


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> ugh, my gut STILL hasn't shown up. will he get disqualified if he doesn't show?
> 
> and of course if I win the match I'll have to go against silverstorm *groans*


Have you tried pming them?


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl? john?


----------



## cornymikey

horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.


----------



## Draco Roar

Who is Kilex???


----------



## cornymikey

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Who is Kilex???


trelas brother


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Kilex???
> 
> 
> 
> trelas brother
Click to expand...

lololololololololol. good luck draco.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Kilex???
> 
> 
> 
> trelas brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololololololol. good luck draco.
Click to expand...

dont worry too much. hes not as good as trela, i can beat him.
he mains MK i think.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Kilex???
> 
> 
> 
> trelas brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololololololol. good luck draco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry too much. hes not as good as trela, i can beat him.
> he mains MK i think.
Click to expand...

to bad MK is the cheapest character in the game.  T_T


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Kilex???
> 
> 
> 
> trelas brother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lololololololololol. good luck draco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry too much. hes not as good as trela, i can beat him.
> he mains MK i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad MK is the cheapest character in the game.  T_T
Click to expand...

what does that imply about me?!? >


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lololololololololol. good luck draco.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont worry too much. hes not as good as trela, i can beat him.
> he mains MK i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad MK is the cheapest character in the game.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that imply about me?!? >
Click to expand...

Eh... I've beaten Kilex. He's probably tough if it's your first time brawling him, but I figured a way around him.


----------



## Trela

Ok! Back from Tournament, and it seems everything is doing....ok...:O

Imma edit some things on the front page. Also, I am giving everyone *another day* to finish, because I was gone yesterday  so on Tuesday (or monday if everyone gets done) we start Round 2: Winner's Bracket. Draco Roar, PM me when your ready to fight my brother.

Remember to get those macthes done people!

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry too much. hes not as good as trela, i can beat him.
> he mains MK i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to bad MK is the cheapest character in the game.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that imply about me?!? >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... I've beaten Kilex. He's probably tough if it's your first time brawling him, but I figured a way around him.
Click to expand...

yeah, since i beat kilex, shouldnt i be #4 on TTC now?


----------



## MygL

ololololollolooll

kiley, will never get on...


----------



## Trela

Mike: You ARE 4th now  congrats.

xYoh: Lol probably not.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> to bad MK is the cheapest character in the game.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that imply about me?!? >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... I've beaten Kilex. He's probably tough if it's your first time brawling him, but I figured a way around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, since i beat kilex, shouldnt i be #4 on TTC now?
Click to expand...

No-one cares if you're #4 there  <_< 

This is TBT


----------



## Trela

Haha Silver is right.

The only good players are bcb, Zay (if he still plays), and Sarc. I'm not including Kilex and Azila since I Brawl them almost every day.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> to bad MK is the cheapest character in the game.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does that imply about me?!? >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... I've beaten Kilex. He's probably tough if it's your first time brawling him, but I figured a way around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, since i beat kilex, shouldnt i be #4 on TTC now?
Click to expand...



Darn it. I'm not accepting any of YOUR challenges anytime soon. I want to save my precious #3 rank on that list.


----------



## QNT3N

Trela said:
			
		

> Haha Silver is right.
> 
> The only good players are bcb, Zay (if he still plays), and Sarc. I'm not including Kilex and Azila since I Brawl them almost every day.


Hey, you wanna do some fights today?

I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what does that imply about me?!? >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... I've beaten Kilex. He's probably tough if it's your first time brawling him, but I figured a way around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, since i beat kilex, shouldnt i be #4 on TTC now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it. I'm not accepting any of YOUR challenges anytime soon. I want to save my precious #3 rank on that list.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm doing.

*high fives"

But I'll probably be fighting him in the tourney anyway, so there's no point now.


----------



## Trela

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.


After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.

bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... I've beaten Kilex. He's probably tough if it's your first time brawling him, but I figured a way around him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, since i beat kilex, shouldnt i be #4 on TTC now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it. I'm not accepting any of YOUR challenges anytime soon. I want to save my precious #3 rank on that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I'm doing.
> 
> *high fives"
> 
> But I'll probably be fighting him in the tourney anyway, so there's no point now.
Click to expand...

Well, good luck then.

It doesn't matter for me so much in this tourney. Once I face coffee, I'll go to the loser's bracket and then I'll see how long I can last in the loser's bracket.


----------



## QNT3N

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

I need your friendcode.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

I IZ NO WUSSIE!

I'm just always busy  :veryhappy:


----------



## bcb

Hey Trela, how good is Asora compared to Kilex?


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

Owned by Trela XD


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
Click to expand...

I'm still better than you


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
Click to expand...

Silver do you really want to lose your 3rd place title 2 me?


----------



## QNT3N

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
Click to expand...

DJ lags hard.

Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.


----------



## djman900

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ lags hard.
> 
> Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.
Click to expand...

Your the only one who has had a delay :/


----------



## QNT3N

djman900 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ lags hard.
> 
> Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ur the only 1 hu seemed 2 lag :/
Click to expand...

When a lagger lags, he doesn't feel the lag as bad as the opponent does.


----------



## Silverstorms

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you wanna do some fights today?
> 
> I need to fight someone with some real skill. I haven't played Brawl in months, so I'm not in my groove like I was. In other words, I need to train.
> 
> 
> 
> After I tell my Tournament story to my fwiend, I'll get on.
> 
> bcb and Silver are WUSSIEZ. /trashtalk
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ lags hard.
> 
> Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.
Click to expand...

It's not too bad when I fight him.

It's his Zelda spamming that gets on my nerves.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ lags hard.
> 
> Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not too bad when I fight him.
> 
> It's his Zelda spamming that gets on my nerves.
Click to expand...

I can still see why you would say I spam with diddy, but zelda not so much


----------



## QNT3N

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Owned by Trela XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ lags hard.
> 
> Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not too bad when I fight him.
> 
> It's his Zelda spamming that gets on my nerves.
Click to expand...

I have cable interet, so I KNOW I don't lag.

I have green ping with almost everyone I play, except him.


----------



## Silverstorms

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still better than you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ lags hard.
> 
> Theres like 1 second delay when I play him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not too bad when I fight him.
> 
> It's his Zelda spamming that gets on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have cable interet, so I KNOW I don't lag.
> 
> I have green ping with almost everyone I play, except him.
Click to expand...

I have a red dot with everyone except Ryudo and someone else (I forgot who).


----------



## Trela

Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost 

And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.

QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=


I want to brawl this asora you speak of well actually I want to brawl ne1


----------



## QNT3N

Trela said:
			
		

> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=


Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.


Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.


----------



## Silverstorms

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.
Click to expand...

Everyone here edgehogs.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
Click to expand...

I dont :/ well very little


----------



## QNT3N

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
Click to expand...

Well, some people hate when others edgehog.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
Click to expand...

I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD
Click to expand...

When I mained Olimar.......

I still have nightmares.


----------



## QNT3N

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I mained Olimar.......
> 
> I still have nightmares.
Click to expand...

I main Olimar.

See, what you do with Olimar when someone tries to edgehog you is either U-air cancel or just hit them with your up-b.


----------



## QNT3N

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Hub12

RAWR!!!

Where is cornman? :/


----------



## Trela

Ok I'm getting on now.

FC?


----------



## Hub12

Trela I need a good Brawl.

Can I brawl you after QNT3N?


----------



## QNT3N

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela I need a good Brawl.
> 
> Can I brawl you after QNT3N?


Hub, FC?

We can all just play in one match.

Mines: 1934 0412 2851


----------



## Trela

I'll make room.

I wanna do 1on1's after though


----------



## Hub12

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela I need a good Brawl.
> 
> Can I brawl you after QNT3N?
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, FC?
> 
> We can all just play in one match.
> 
> Mines: 1934 0412 2851
Click to expand...

1375-7066-6458

Who's room?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.


oh yeah

<big><big><big>_*
*censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>


----------



## djman900

Brawl ne1?


----------



## John102

where am I in all this mess if jake123 doesn't show?


----------



## Hub12

Lmao. At the number of brawl people looking at this thread.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

So who am I facing for the Loser's Bracket.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that considers Diddy a spammer is the biggest, I mean BIGGEST, *censored.1.2* on earth. They're also johning that they lost
> 
> And LOL. Asora is like a scrub compared to Kilex. Kilex is good, but he cant really take on the good players.
> 
> QNT3N: Mines in my Sig.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean, ANYONE can be a spammer. It depends who's using him.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Trela, I edgehog, just so you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD
Click to expand...

i can still usually recover when he does, i hate it when Xyoh/MygL does >


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can still usually recover when he does, i hate it when Xyoh/MygL does >
Click to expand...

Not me? D: xD


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> <big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
Click to expand...

lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone here edgehogs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can still usually recover when he does, i hate it when Xyoh/MygL does >
Click to expand...

I never edgehog, well, once or twice, but I'm still too shaky when I do.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, some people hate when others edgehog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Trela edgehogs more than anyone else here. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can still usually recover when he does, i hate it when Xyoh/MygL does >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not me? D: xD
Click to expand...

you don't do it has much has MygL does 

he always does it at the best time >_<


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> <big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.
Click to expand...

can we wait like a week?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> <big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can we wait like a week?
Click to expand...

LAUGHING MY ASS OFF HORUS.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> <big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can we wait like a week?
Click to expand...

actually no, because i cant play tuesday-thursday. :/


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> <big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can we wait like a week?
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horus, I gotta brawl you now for the tourney. good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah
> 
> <big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can we wait like a week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually no, because i cant play tuesday-thursday. :/
Click to expand...

week = next Sunday, so it all works out!


*yay at all the lulz*


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> lets brawl now. but idk if we can do second round yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can we wait like a week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually no, because i cant play tuesday-thursday. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> week = next Sunday, so it all works out!
> 
> 
> *yay at all the lulz*
Click to expand...

lol. neveer! NAO

Edit: nvm, got to do hw


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<big><big><big>_*
> *censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_</big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> can we wait like a week?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually no, because i cant play tuesday-thursday. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> week = next Sunday, so it all works out!
> 
> 
> *yay at all the lulz*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. neveer! NAO
Click to expand...

wut. no! i can't handle the pressure


----------



## cornymikey

horus, edited post^^^
lucky


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll make room.
> 
> I wanna do 1on1's after though


I still have the replay of you getting owned in a 4 player brawl  :veryhappy: 

To Youtube!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> horus, edited post^^^
> lucky




and after you'll get the swine flu so your disqualified


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make room.
> 
> I wanna do 1on1's after though
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the replay of you getting owned in a 4 player brawl  :veryhappy:
> 
> To Youtube!
Click to expand...

Send me video so I can favorite. :O


----------



## Trela

Silver:  you homo lol.

Horus: If he cant do it Tues - Thurs, then you gotta do it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver:  you homo lol.
> 
> Horus: If he cant do it Tues - Thurs, then you gotta do it today or tomorrow.


But it's funny  :veryhappy: 

Who choose Rumble Falls?!?!?!?
<small><small>
For once it wasn't me....</small></small>


----------



## QNT3N

Good matches. 

Ice Climbers..<3


----------



## Hub12

RAWR!!! Stupid wifi connection :/


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver:  you homo lol.
> 
> Horus: If he cant do it Tues - Thurs, then you gotta do it today or tomorrow.




*TOMORROW!*


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver:  you homo lol.
> 
> Horus: If he cant do it Tues - Thurs, then you gotta do it today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOMORROW!*
Click to expand...

well, now, im gonna go to my cousins house. tomorrow, i hope youre ready!


----------



## QNT3N

Silver, wanna play some more?


----------



## cornymikey

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Silver, wanna play some more?


you got to play silver?!?

I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.


----------



## QNT3N

cornymikey said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, wanna play some more?
> 
> 
> 
> you got to play silver?!?
> 
> I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.
Click to expand...

Do you wanna play me?


----------



## Hub12

QNT3N wanna join me and Horus?


----------



## QNT3N

Hub12 said:
			
		

> QNT3N wanna join me and Horus?


Yeah, tell Horus to make a room, since I already added him.


----------



## Hub12

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N wanna join me and Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell Horus to make a room, since I already added him.
Click to expand...

He did make a room. We're brawling right now.  Come join.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, wanna play some more?
> 
> 
> 
> you got to play silver?!?
> 
> I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.
Click to expand...

Or *maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, wanna play some more?
> 
> 
> 
> you got to play silver?!?
> 
> I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or *maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.
Click to expand...

So THAT's why you weren't playing...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, wanna play some more?
> 
> 
> 
> you got to play silver?!?
> 
> I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or *maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So THAT's why you weren't playing...
Click to expand...

Done now.

Anyone still here?


----------



## Trela

Just so yoll know, if you are in Round 2 and your opponent is, too, then you can fight each other before the Round is announced.

bcb: Is it all right if Azila fights you now? She beat Asora, so yoll gotta fight now :O

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Just so yoll know, if you are in Round 2 and your opponent is, too, then you can fight each other before the Round is announced.
> 
> bcb: Is it all right if Azila fights you now? She beat Asora, so yoll gotta fight now :O
> 
> =Trela=


I might be able to do it now, but I've got some homework and a test to study for. Actually two, but one's tomorrow and the other is Tuesday.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, wanna play some more?
> 
> 
> 
> you got to play silver?!?
> 
> I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or *maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.
Click to expand...

that's what you said when you were in a four way brawl and skipped my invitation.  <_<


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, wanna play some more?
> 
> 
> 
> you got to play silver?!?
> 
> I guess silver just LOVES to deny my challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or *maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So THAT's why you weren't playing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done now.
> 
> Anyone still here?
Click to expand...

i wana fight you silver! 

BTW MY COMPUTER JUST *censored.3.0*ED ITSELF, AND ISN'T WORKING AT ALL SO I'LL BE ON MY DSI


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Or *maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So THAT's why you weren't playing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done now.
> 
> Anyone still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wana fight you silver!
> 
> BTW MY COMPUTER JUST *censored.3.0*ED ITSELF, AND ISN'T WORKING AT ALL SO I'LL BE ON MY DSI
Click to expand...

LMAO. RAWR!


----------



## QNT3N

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*maybe*, Silver is doing his homework.
> 
> 
> 
> So THAT's why you weren't playing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done now.
> 
> Anyone still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wana fight you silver!
> 
> BTW MY COMPUTER JUST *censored.3.0*ED ITSELF, AND ISN'T WORKING AT ALL SO I'LL BE ON MY DSI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO. RAWR!
Click to expand...

Good fights.


----------



## Hub12

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*maybe*
> 
> 
> 
> Done now.
> 
> Anyone still here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i wana fight you silver!
> 
> BTW MY COMPUTER JUST *censored.3.0*ED ITSELF, AND ISN'T WORKING AT ALL SO I'LL BE ON MY DSI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO. RAWR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good fights.
Click to expand...

Good games QNT3N! And Horus.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*maybe*
> 
> 
> 
> i wana fight you silver!
> 
> BTW MY COMPUTER JUST *censored.3.0*ED ITSELF, AND ISN'T WORKING AT ALL SO I'LL BE ON MY DSI
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO. RAWR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good fights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good games QNT3N! And Horus.
Click to expand...

ya ya gg


now go get me a new computer


----------



## QNT3N

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Trela

Hub, Piranha, Oracle, xYoh, and John: Can you try to PM your opponents? If they dont answer back and dont do the match with yoll, then yoll will advance by default  try to get them plz.

*Tuesday is the day we start Round 2*. I told Yeti if Cofee doesnt answer me by Tuesday, then Yeti will take his place. I really wanna see Cofee in a Tournament 

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

kiley and I will have our match tommorrow


----------



## Trela

Kewlz.

bcb: You wanna Vs. Azila now? I gotta go ask her (if you say yes).


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Kewlz.
> 
> bcb: You wanna Vs. Azila now? I gotta go ask her (if you say yes).


Hmm... Eh, why not? I gotta go to bed soon, but if we hurry we could probably do it.


----------



## Trela

KK she gonna host the room.

Good luck B SHA B! (that's wut Azila calls you lol)


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> KK she gonna host the room.
> 
> Good luck B SHA B! (that's wut Azila calls you lol)


K, but we better hurry.

Edit: I guess I win.


----------



## Trela

Yeah. Good stuff B SHA B.

Man. I cant wait to see the results...


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Good stuff B SHA B.
> 
> Man. I cant wait to see the results...


Azila needs to get into a habit of dodging more. I always seem to hit with almost any move. :/

If Azila dodges more often, there could be a new challenger in town... or forum...

I'm gonna go to bed. Tired.


----------



## Trela

Azila HATES it when you use PK Fire. I keep telling her to DI, but she's all "I CANT!" lol she's got lotz to learn mah boi.

I'm scared Cofee wont show up. I'm expecting him to get 1st! Yeti should do good if Cofee isnt in this though.

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Azila HATES it when you use PK Fire. I keep telling her to DI, but she's all "I CANT!" lol she's got lotz to learn mah boi.
> 
> I'm scared Cofee wont show up. I'm expecting him to get 1st! Yeti should do good if Cofee isnt in this though.
> 
> =Trela=


Sorry. A Ness without PK Fire is a Lucario without aura.

And I admit, I did use it more than usual. Haven't really played Azila as MK before. :/


----------



## bananaoracle

Dang, I've been missing out on this....

SupaLuigi62, when can we do this? If I don't hear from you within the hour i'll send a PM.


----------



## Silverstorms

Does anyone here know if Sonic's U-Smash can spike?

Because I was standing on the top left platform of Lylat Cruise and Ike went down of the stage.


----------



## John102

I alredy pm'ed him, he hasn't been on since Saturday at noon.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Does anyone here know if Sonic's U-Smash can spike?
> 
> Because I was standing on the top left platform of Lylat Cruise and Ike went down of the stage.


It's not really a spike. I think it's a coicedence of the movement, and more of a trajectory. It's pretty much useless against MK's, D3's, or anyone with a great recovery. But if you're facing Link, Ike, or if you can edge guard fast enough you might be able to try it out.

Edit: Actually, it probably could work on several characters, it just depends how close you do it to the edge. But it's kinda useless doing it on MK.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know if Sonic's U-Smash can spike?
> 
> Because I was standing on the top left platform of Lylat Cruise and Ike went down of the stage.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really a spike. I think it's a coicedence of the movement, and more of a trajectory. It's pretty much useless against MK's, D3's, or anyone with a great recovery. But if you're facing ]I was just wondering. It's not like I'm actually going to use it as a spike.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

*waiting for horus to do match*


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here know if Sonic's U-Smash can spike?
> 
> Because I was standing on the top left platform of Lylat Cruise and Ike went down of the stage.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really a spike. I think it's a coicedence of the movement, and more of a trajectory. It's pretty much useless against MK's, D3's, or anyone with a great recovery. But if you're facing ]I was just wondering. It's not like I'm actually going to use it as a spike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, k then.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trela

I hope all Round 1 matches get finished today 

chubsterr can probably take someone's place, butI dunno who yet...

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Is today the last day for round 1 or was that yesterday?


Edit: Nvm,Didnt c above ^^^


----------



## PaJami

Hub and I are ready


----------



## djman900

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Hub and I are ready


who won?


----------



## cornymikey

I beat horus! silver, u better win so I can take ur #3 spot in round 3! >


----------



## Trela

Now now Mike. Dont get too cocky...

Well, I've given up on Cofee. He just doesnt get on anymore (at least that's wut I'm guessin'). Yeti will take his place in the Tournament. If I would've known Cofee would'nt be in this, I could've made the brackets easier for lots of yoll  sorry guys.

Yeah, today is the last day for Round 1! Imma post the updated bracket when I can get online again (I gtg).

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

I think I won... Lol ... It was fun


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Now now Mike. Dont get too cocky...
> 
> Well, I've given up on Cofee. He just doesnt get on anymore (at least that's wut I'm guessin'). Yeti will take his place in the Tournament. If I would've known Cofee would'nt be in this, I could've made the brackets easier for lots of yoll  sorry guys.
> 
> Yeah, today is the last day for Round 1! Imma post the updated bracket when I can get online again (I gtg).
> 
> =Trela=


im too cockytastic.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xYoh said:
			
		

> I think I won... Lol ... It was fun


So it's just me and you. c:<
That'll be fun.


----------



## MygL

Uhhh, yeah....


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Piranha325, if you're reading this I need to battle you...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

If Piranha325 doesn't face me I automatically advance, right?


----------



## bcb

Hmm... Guess I'll be fighting Yeti or Waluigi.  :/


----------



## Hub12

B SHA B BRAWL? JOIN MY ROOM


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> B SHA B BRAWL? JOIN MY ROOM


did u beat cornman?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> B SHA B BRAWL? JOIN MY ROOM


I'll join when you comment next.


----------



## Trela

Yeah Hub. I gotta know if you beat him or not.

Toad Kart: I had TOTALLY forgot that Piranha cannot be in this  so you advance. You'll be fighting my brother Kilex :O

Well, lemmie post the updated Bracket on front page and post the new matches. Now, since this Tournament cant go on for a long time, *Round 2 will only be for one day! Unless you have an excuse; then you can have 2 days*. I wanna get this done ASAP.

See yoll tomorrow! Oracle, I'll PM you tomorrow.

=Trela=


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lolz, Trela fails.

W-wait, why am I still here?

-flees-


----------



## bcb

LOL, I already did my match. 

It's gonna get boring.


----------



## Kiley

sorry xyoh's  nd my battle late my pc crashed nd it was hard for me 2 contact him but  nyways he won

im sorry again


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I beat horus! silver, u better win so I can take ur #3 spot in round 3! >


Please play nice  :'( ....
<small>
<small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## bananaoracle

Oh boy, I get to fight Trela :/

I won't be home for a while but i'll pm you when I get home. I should be home in about 6 hours.


----------



## MygL

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Oh boy, I get to fight Trela :/
> 
> I won't be home for a while but i'll pm you when I get home. I should be home in about 6 hours.


olololololol The first thing you said matches with your avvy


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat horus! silver, u better win so I can take ur #3 spot in round 3! >
> 
> 
> 
> Please play nice  :'( ....
> <small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

Thats how i was beaten 

to many people spam smashes ffs


----------



## Trela

Oracle: All right. I'll be ready.

Now, some players have different time zones, so it'll be hard to find a time today for some people. I know that it really isn't fair if the player lost just because he didnt get there since his time zone is different. If this happens with one of ur matches, then you will have 1 MORE day to do it.

Let's (try) to get those matches done! You dont wanna have to lose by default...

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat horus! silver, u better win so I can take ur #3 spot in round 3! >
> 
> 
> 
> Please play nice  :'( ....
> <small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how i was beaten
> 
> to many people spam smashes ffs
Click to expand...

quiet horus, you know i dont spam. I only use down smash a lot w/ trela, not people who are worse than me.


----------



## Trela

Yeah, I'm not so good on predicting MK Online; it's a toughy.

Btw Mike, dont annoy Piranha anymore. She's getting ready to move out and stuff, and she doesnt even have her Wii right now. Just ask her later about the match.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not so good on predicting MK Online; it's a toughy.
> 
> Btw Mike, dont annoy Piranha anymore. She's getting ready to move out and stuff, and she doesnt even have her Wii right now. Just ask her later about the match.
> 
> =Trela=


oh, i had no idea. oops, re-re-editing post on TTC.


----------



## John102

yay, silver is next.........*sarcasm* erm is it OK if I hold of our match until the weekend, this week is really a bad week for me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Well, Asora isn't showing up..


----------



## Trela

John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).

xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).
> 
> xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).
> 
> =Trela=


alright I'll see if i can fit t in my schedule tomorrow..... if I can't I assume I'll just go to the losers bracket then..... right?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).
> 
> xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).
> 
> =Trela=


I thought your sister was Azila...

And cornman no show up. I go to next round.


----------



## Trela

Well, if Silver is on right now, then you gotta do it now. If not, then tomorrow it'll be.

Thursday I'm starting Quarter Finals, so yeah, you gotta finish it before, or it's Loser's Bracket 

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat horus! silver, u better win so I can take ur #3 spot in round 3! >
> 
> 
> 
> Please play nice  :'( ....
> <small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how i was beaten
> 
> to many people spam smashes ffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quiet horus, you know i dont spam. I only use down smash a lot w/ trela, not people who are worse than me.
Click to expand...

Ok, i saw this;

D-smash,Mach tornado *, Side-B, and Shuttle Loop [↑-B]

thats all i saw >_<
no more uber combos? :/*


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, if Silver is on right now, then you gotta do it now. If not, then tomorrow it'll be.
> 
> Thursday I'm starting Quarter Finals, so yeah, you gotta finish it before, or it's Loser's Bracket
> 
> =Trela=


that's fine, I pm'ed him about it. If the case is that I can't brawl, then when will the losers bracket be?


----------



## Trela

The Loser's Bracket will probably be this weekend or next week. Iono yet.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Trela when is your brother able to battle?


----------



## Trela

Toad Kart 64, since I see you in here, you gotta Brawl my bro now.

My Friend Code is in my Signature. Imma need urs.


----------



## Hub12

TRELA!!!11 WHO IS ASORA?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

His sis.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat horus! silver, u better win so I can take ur #3 spot in round 3! >
> 
> 
> 
> Please play nice  :'( ....
> <small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats how i was beaten
> 
> to many people spam smashes ffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quiet horus, you know i dont spam. I only use down smash a lot w/ trela, not people who are worse than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, i saw this;
> 
> D-smash,Mach tornado *, Side-B, and Shuttle Loop [↑-B]
> 
> thats all i saw >_<
> no more uber combos? :/*
Click to expand...

when do I use tornado a lot? and I only use side-b to get back on stage or prevent edgeguarding.


my combo is more like:
dash attack, up-a, up-a, and jump back-a (or shuttle loop)


----------



## Toad Kart 64

2878-9251-3509

I'll add you in a minute.


----------



## Trela

KK. My bro will host room.

Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> KK. My bro will host room.
> 
> Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.


WHO IS ASORA!!!!1111!!!one!!!11?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK. My bro will host room.
> 
> Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> WHO IS ASORA!!!!1111!!!one!!!11?
Click to expand...

his bro!!!1111!!one!!1one!!


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK. My bro will host room.
> 
> Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> WHO IS ASORA!!!!1111!!!one!!!11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his bro!!!1111!!one!!1one!!
Click to expand...

Laughing my ass off @ Mikey fail. xD


----------



## Toad Kart 64

K Trela I'm ready to battle your bro now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK. My bro will host room.
> 
> Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> WHO IS ASORA!!!!1111!!!one!!!11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his bro!!!1111!!one!!1one!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing my ass off @ Mikey fail. xD
Click to expand...

Lmaoing at you not reading the post of his sis on last page


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK. My bro will host room.
> 
> Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> WHO IS ASORA!!!!1111!!!one!!!11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his bro!!!1111!!one!!1one!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing my ass off @ Mikey fail. xD
Click to expand...

whatcha talking about?!111!!!one!one!!111!seventy-two!!!111one?!


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK. My bro will host room.
> 
> Good luck! Remember, it's best out of 3.
> 
> 
> 
> WHO IS ASORA!!!!1111!!!one!!!11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his bro!!!1111!!one!!1one!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laughing my ass off @ Mikey fail. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmaoing at you not reading the post of his sis on last page
Click to expand...

D'OH!


----------



## Hub12

LAUGHING MY ASS OFF AT EVERYONE'S FAIL. 

Azila's his sister dumbasses.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> Thats how i was beaten
> 
> to many people spam smashes ffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quiet horus, you know i dont spam. I only use down smash a lot w/ trela, not people who are worse than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, i saw this;
> 
> D-smash,Mach tornado *, Side-B, and Shuttle Loop [↑-B]
> 
> thats all i saw >_<
> no more uber combos? :/*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when do I use tornado a lot? and I only use side-b to get back on stage or prevent edgeguarding.
> 
> 
> my combo is more like:
> dash attack, up-a, up-a, and jump back-a (or shuttle loop)
Click to expand...

...

never saw that, oh and i forgot Grabs [for when i shielded]


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).
> 
> xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).
> 
> =Trela=


Who're the dumbasses now again, Hub?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> quiet horus, you know i dont spam. I only use down smash a lot w/ trela, not people who are worse than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, i saw this;
> 
> D-smash,Mach tornado *, Side-B, and Shuttle Loop [↑-B]
> 
> thats all i saw >_<
> no more uber combos? :/*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when do I use tornado a lot? and I only use side-b to get back on stage or prevent edgeguarding.
> 
> 
> my combo is more like:
> dash attack, up-a, up-a, and jump back-a (or shuttle loop)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> never saw that, oh and i forgot Grabs [for when i shielded]
Click to expand...

thats a combo!?! 
anyhoo, I dont really use down smash so much so that its spamtastic


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).
> 
> xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Who're the dumbasses now again, Hub?
Click to expand...

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

GRAMMER FAIL.
I'm not a "Dumbasses"  I'm only one person.

And he said that Azila is his sister.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small>
> <small><small><small><small><small>And don't spam MK....</small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, i saw this;
> 
> D-smash,Mach tornado *, Side-B, and Shuttle Loop [↑-B]
> 
> thats all i saw >_<
> no more uber combos? :/*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when do I use tornado a lot? and I only use side-b to get back on stage or prevent edgeguarding.
> 
> 
> my combo is more like:
> dash attack, up-a, up-a, and jump back-a (or shuttle loop)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> never saw that, oh and i forgot Grabs [for when i shielded]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a combo!?!
> anyhoo, I dont really use down smash so much so that its spamtastic
Click to expand...

you do seem to grab a lot, but it's a legitimate strategy, especially with me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).
> 
> xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Who're the dumbasses now again, Hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> GRAMMER FAIL.
> I'm not a "Dumbasses"  I'm only one person.
> 
> And he said that Azila is his sister.
Click to expand...

Lolk. You called me and Horus dumbasses. I'm addressing anyone else who might've agreed with you? 

And maybe he has two sisters?


Oh and, putting Dumb@ss gets you a censored, so no point?


----------



## Trela

xeladude wins.

I have 2 sisters that play Brawl: Asora and Azila. I have 1 brother who plays Brawl: Kilex.

We 4 togethare are a Brawl familia! Btw, Ryudo and xYoh, have yoll done ur match yet?

=Trela=


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I almost beat your brother! I got so damn close!


----------



## MygL

He's not on

...

I want a GC Controller T_T


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Wait, Asora gave up? Wow.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> xeladude wins.
> 
> I have 2 sisters that play Brawl: Asora and Azila. I have 1 brother who plays Brawl: Kilex.
> 
> We 4 togethare are a Brawl familia! Btw, Ryudo and xYoh, have yoll done ur match yet?
> 
> =Trela=


O.O


----------



## Trela

xYoh: GASP. Well we'll see wut happens...

xeladude: WTF? She didnt drop out. She's in Loser's right now.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela said:
			
		

> xYoh: GASP. Well we'll see wut happens...
> 
> xeladude: WTF? She didnt drop out. She's in Loser's right now.
> 
> =Trela=


Why'd you say I won?


----------



## Trela

Oh I did? Lol my bad if I did.

Where's Oracle? He said he'd PM meh 

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

I just got my new computer, so my internet should be faster now because I will now use internet from my router and not my crappy DSL connection thing. YAY!


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> xeladude wins.
> 
> I have 2 sisters that play Brawl: Asora and Azila. I have 1 brother who plays Brawl: Kilex.
> 
> We 4 togethare are a Brawl familia! Btw, Ryudo and xYoh, have yoll done ur match yet?
> 
> =Trela=


Lucky...

My sister doesn't like to play brawl. Whe she does, she chooses Zelda and Pit. Mostly Pit. She doesn't try too much. :/


----------



## djman900

hub needs2 brawl me and i cant pm him 4 sum reason


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: I cant do that. It'll hold up the Tournament. It's either today or tomorrow (if Silver is asleep right now, that is).
> 
> xeladude: The Loser's Bracket hasn't officialy started yet. When it does, post here saying your ready to fight my sister (Asora).
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Who're the dumbasses now again, Hub?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.
> 
> GRAMMER FAIL.
> I'm not a "Dumbasses"  I'm only one person.
> 
> And he said that Azila is his sister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolk. You called me and Horus dumbasses. I'm addressing anyone else who might've agreed with you?
> 
> And maybe he has two sisters?
> 
> 
> Oh and, putting Dumb@ss gets you a censored, so no point?
Click to expand...

wtf i r whore, not no *censored.1.2*

morons >:0


----------



## MygL

I lost, dammit G&W sidesmashes are overpowered


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xYoh said:
			
		

> I lost, dammit G&W sidesmashes are overpowered


And that means next is... Trela... :'(


----------



## djman900

Are toad kart or Kilex any good?


----------



## Trela

WTF XYOH YOU LOST!? DUDE!

I still <3 you.

Ryudo, omg. If you can beat Mike and everyone else, you'll be...uhh...really good. I think you can do it, BUT, you gotta fight me now. I'm going full brute force on everyone. Imma try not to lose this Tournament and win the Winner's Bracket.

Hopefully I can  everyone's getting better now!

EDIT: Ryudo, if you want to, we can do our match now. 

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Oh ryudo i most likely wont brawl you in the tournament


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> WTF XYOH YOU LOST!? DUDE!
> 
> I still <3 you.
> 
> Ryudo, omg. If you can beat Mike and everyone else, you'll be...uhh...really good. I think you can do it, BUT, you gotta fight me now. I'm going full brute force on everyone. Imma try not to lose this Tournament and win the Winner's Bracket.
> 
> Hopefully I can  everyone's getting better now!
> 
> EDIT: Ryudo, if you want to, we can do our match now.
> 
> =Trela=


I've beat Mike less than he's beat me.
And I already know I'm gonna lose the match, lmao.

But why not, now sounds good, you host.
What's your counterpick?
Mine is Smashville.


----------



## Trela

Dang Ryudo! Beast! lol 

My CP is Battlefield. Good luck dude! Lol I'm actually kinda scared...

=Trela=


----------



## Toad Kart 64

djman900 said:
			
		

> Are toad kart or Kilex any good?


I'm pretty good, but Kilex is better then me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> Dang Ryudo! Beast! lol
> 
> My CP is Battlefield. Good luck dude! Lol I'm actually kinda scared...
> 
> =Trela=


I wonder if our match was even necessary. :O


----------



## Trela

You got me like every time with the UpB thing  still good games though. Lemmie edit front page with wins and loses and the bracket image. 

Now, tomorrow is the LAST day for Round 2! The following matches are to be played tomorrow:

Yetiman15 Vs. Waluigi
Djman900 Vs. Hub12
Silverstorms Vs. john102

Please! Remember to do your matches guys! Good luck, too lol. See yoll tomorrow!

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> You got me like every time with the UpB thing  still good games though. Lemmie edit front page with wins and loses and the bracket image.
> 
> Now, tomorrow is the LAST day for Round 2! The following matches are to be played tomorrow:
> 
> Yetiman15 Vs. Waluigi
> Djman900 Vs. Hub12
> Silverstorms Vs. john102
> 
> Please! Remember to do your matches guys! Good luck, too lol. See yoll tomorrow!
> 
> =Trela=


In smashville, after I killed myself, things just got worse. o:


----------



## John102

damn, I have cornymikey after silver (if i get pass silver), then I have trela, and if trela suddenly has a heart attack or something along those line(that's the only way I'd win) I'd probably have to go against piedisliker, talk about your tough lineup!

edit: oh and ryudo, I've got a little suprise for your game and watch if I brawl you. >=).


----------



## Silverstorms

Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.

@xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)

@The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them

@Mikey - You better not spam 

@John - You're not getting to the next round >


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >


Heh yeah, Lucas isnt the right for tournaments but, I dont care its for fun 

And G&W is overpowered ....  T_T


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> Heh yeah, Lucas isnt the right for tournaments but, I dont care its for fun
> 
> And G&W is overpowered ....  T_T
Click to expand...

He is. At least, his smashes are.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> Heh yeah, Lucas isnt the right for tournaments but, I dont care its for fun
> 
> And G&W is overpowered ....  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is. At least, his smashes are.
Click to expand...

Yeah, stupid sidesmash, and his 2D Fire >.<


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> Heh yeah, Lucas isnt the right for tournaments but, I dont care its for fun
> 
> And G&W is overpowered ....  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is. At least, his smashes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, stupid sidesmash, and his 2D Fire >.<
Click to expand...

*Cough* And downhammers. And helmet. *Cough*

They're all very powerful smashes.

--
If I can manage to figure out a method with Squirtle, I might be able to actually main PT. That'd be sweet. I can understand is Fair. But what about his ground attacks? I can almost never get a grab with him.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> Heh yeah, Lucas isnt the right for tournaments but, I dont care its for fun
> 
> And G&W is overpowered ....  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is. At least, his smashes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, stupid sidesmash, and his 2D Fire >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cough* And downhammers. And helmet. *Cough*
> 
> They're all very powerful smashes.
> 
> --
> If I can manage to figure out a method with Squirtle, I might be able to actually main PT. That'd be sweet. I can understand is Fair. But what about his ground attacks? I can almost never get a grab with him.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, lol they all kill in a low percent but lawl.

Try looking for combo vids to give you an idea of the squirtle one. =S


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_that_
> 
> 
> 
> He is. At least, his smashes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, stupid sidesmash, and his 2D Fire >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cough* And downhammers. And helmet. *Cough*
> 
> They're all very powerful smashes.
> 
> --
> If I can manage to figure out a method with Squirtle, I might be able to actually main PT. That'd be sweet. I can understand is Fair. But what about his ground attacks? I can almost never get a grab with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, lol they all kill in a low percent but lawl.
> 
> Try looking for combo vids to give you an idea of the squirtle one. =S
Click to expand...

Probably a good idea. But I might just be pure failure with Squirtle's recovery being one of the worst, and IMO, the worst PT recovery.

I'm wondering. How good is Waluigi? We never had a chance to brawl before, and I'd assume he'd beat Yeti. I don't know, I haven't played Yeti either.


----------



## Silverstorms

I beat John.


----------



## MygL

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_that_
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, stupid sidesmash, and his 2D Fire >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Cough* And downhammers. And helmet. *Cough*
> 
> They're all very powerful smashes.
> 
> --
> If I can manage to figure out a method with Squirtle, I might be able to actually main PT. That'd be sweet. I can understand is Fair. But what about his ground attacks? I can almost never get a grab with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah, lol they all kill in a low percent but lawl.
> 
> Try looking for combo vids to give you an idea of the squirtle one. =S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably a good idea. But I might just be pure failure with Squirtle's recovery being one of the worst, and IMO, the worst PT recovery.
> 
> I'm wondering. How good is Waluigi? We never had a chance to brawl before, and I'd assume he'd beat Yeti. I don't know, I haven't played Yeti either.
Click to expand...

Waluigi is pretty good with Ike, I dont know about Yeti, when we played, we were lagging like hell


----------



## John102

Silverstorm won. I think I would've done better if I hadn't used wolf but, hey, I accept that Silverstorm is the better brawler. for now. >=)


----------



## Silverstorms

That was a nice break from my maths homework.

I sucked like hell with Ness at the beginning >_<


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> That was a nice break from my maths homework.
> 
> I sucked like hell with Ness at the beginning >_<


yeah, I think we both could've done better at the beginning, but it doesn't really matter any more. btw: when you come over to the losers bracket I'll be ready. >=)

whale.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >


lulz
Never said I was good. 
The closest I ever got to beating Trela was last night on FD but still no victory. :l
You have a way of murdering my combos, some other people tend to fall into them. 

With Trela, I have to try to use aerial attacks to try to get him, ground attacks stand no chance.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Never said I was good.
> The closest I ever got to beating Trela was last night on FD but still no victory. :l
> You have a way of murdering my combos, some other people tend to fall into them.
> 
> With Trela, I have to try to use aerial attacks to try to get him, ground attacks stand no chance.
Click to expand...

Orly?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Never said I was good.
> The closest I ever got to beating Trela was last night on FD but still no victory. :l
> You have a way of murdering my combos, some other people tend to fall into them.
> 
> With Trela, I have to try to use aerial attacks to try to get him, ground attacks stand no chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly?
Click to expand...

You trying to say something Hub? o:<


----------



## John102

ryudo you're awesome with that GW of yours, but I've got a perfect plan for that. >=)


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Never said I was good.
> The closest I ever got to beating Trela was last night on FD but still no victory. :l
> You have a way of murdering my combos, some other people tend to fall into them.
> 
> With Trela, I have to try to use aerial attacks to try to get him, ground attacks stand no chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to say something Hub? o:<
Click to expand...

Hell yeah I am.

Nope.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Never said I was good.
> The closest I ever got to beating Trela was last night on FD but still no victory. :l
> You have a way of murdering my combos, some other people tend to fall into them.
> 
> With Trela, I have to try to use aerial attacks to try to get him, ground attacks stand no chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Orly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to say something Hub? o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah I am.
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...

Good to know. |:}


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops. Forgot to check this yesterday. But by the time John got on, I was asleep so it doesn't really matter.
> 
> @xYoh - You lost!?!?!? How!?!?!?!? Ruydo's not _that_ good (no offense)
> 
> @The person who said about grabbing - I grab the hell out of worse players with Sonic and Ness. It's a good way to get your opponent into a good position for you to combo them
> 
> @Mikey - You better not spam
> 
> @John - You're not getting to the next round >
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> Never said I was good.
> The closest I ever got to beating Trela was last night on FD but still no victory. :l
> You have a way of murdering my combos, some other people tend to fall into them.
> 
> With Trela, I have to try to use aerial attacks to try to get him, ground attacks stand no chance.
Click to expand...



i can take out two of his stocks 
but that's because i know what he'll do unlike you smash overusers


----------



## cornymikey

silver, its time to brawl! >


and dont worry, I never spam, unlike what horus says.


----------



## Silverstorms

Not today.

I just finished 2 terrible hours of maths homework >_<


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Not today.
> 
> I just finished 2 terrible hours of maths homework >_<


oh, ok then. tomorrow it is.


----------



## djman900

Bump

ok hub lets brawl


----------



## chubsterr

Trela wer u able to fit me in? or no luck yet


----------



## djman900

I beat hub ggz hub


----------



## Hub12

AH!

I am SICK of your SPAMMING!!! Oh my god. Diddy Kong's damn banana's wouldn't let me even attack that much. >.> And your Yoshi is just meh.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> AH!
> 
> I am SICK of your SPAMMING!!! Oh my god. Diddy Kong's damn banana's wouldn't let me even attack that much. >.> And your Yoshi is just meh.


Diddy isn't spamming


----------



## MygL

I dont think his Diddy spams, it is avoidable, I dont know about your Yoshi


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH!
> 
> I am SICK of your SPAMMING!!! Oh my god. Diddy Kong's damn banana's wouldn't let me even attack that much. >.> And your Yoshi is just meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy isn't spamming
Click to expand...

all Diddys are like dj's. :/
you just gotta use falco and spam reflector.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH!
> 
> I am SICK of your SPAMMING!!! Oh my god. Diddy Kong's damn banana's wouldn't let me even attack that much. >.> And your Yoshi is just meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy isn't spamming
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all Diddys are like dj's. :/
> you just gotta use falco and spam reflector.
Click to expand...

Lets see about this mikey use the reflector and your gunna wake up with yoshis egg in your mouth  (jk don't get all mad now)


----------



## Jake123

WTH! I had NO idea I was signed up for this tournament!

I mean, it sounds AWESOME, I just didn't know to check back on this topic. :s


----------



## MygL

Jake123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930 etc...

Youre Brawling me, check first post for the bracket

It doesnt has to be now, it could be another day, but I think is after winners bracket, just telling you so you dnt forget...


----------



## Jake123

Ohhh.... I just my post...


----------



## Jake123

xYoh said:
			
		

> Jake123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930 etc...
> 
> Youre Brawling me, check first post for the bracket
> 
> It doesnt has to be now, it could be another day, but I think is after winners bracket, just telling you so you dnt forget...


Oh, ok, thanks.


----------



## chubsterr

anyone want to brawl? need to practice my new mario >.<


----------



## Jake123

Also, my PC is slow rite now so if u post i won't c for a wile

crappy grammar cuz im postin on the wii wit no keeboard... damnit


----------



## Jake123

chubsterr said:
			
		

> anyone want to brawl? need to practice my new mario >.<


sure
FC?


----------



## chubsterr

2321-0746-8023
name 3age

Mostly main kirby, but im learning mario atm.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone wanna brawl?

FC: 2878-9251-3509
Name: Toad


----------



## chubsterr

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl?
> 
> FC: 2878-9251-3509
> Name: Toad


I will, jake isnt responding


----------



## Jake123

FC IS in sig

sry chub ecept im on my wii so id hav to leev 4 brawl


----------



## chubsterr

added ual both, up for 1vs1vs1?


----------



## Jake123

how about i leave 2 register u and u create a room and wait a few mins?


----------



## chubsterr

Jake123 said:
			
		

> how about i leave 2 register u and u create a room and wait a few mins?


alright ill have room open for u guys


----------



## Jake123

chubsterr said:
			
		

> added ual both, up for 1vs1vs1?


sure


----------



## Hub12

I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;


lol


----------



## chubsterr

room is open jake


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Not funny dude..... ;_;


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not funny dude..... ;_;
Click to expand...

what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## chubsterr

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not funny dude..... ;_;
Click to expand...

hated ? dude all the guys on there are jerks.. dont worry about it.


----------



## Hub12

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not funny dude..... ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hated ? dude all the guys on there are jerks.. dont worry about it.
Click to expand...

Not really jerks..... :/


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now hated on AiB ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not funny dude..... ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hated ? dude all the guys on there are jerks.. dont worry about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really jerks..... :/
Click to expand...

On the ladder there I'm 5-30. Don't worry about it. Those peoples have skill.


----------



## Jake123

Sry chub
i had 2 do som stuff so i left


----------



## Jake123

Hey john, i dded u. add me so we can brawl



EDIT: Nvm tell me wen u anna brawl


----------



## Jake123

ANyone up for a Brawl?


----------



## MygL

Uhh I dont know if I can, Im gonna get on just in case...

=P


----------



## Jake123

xYoh said:
			
		

> Uhh I dont know if I can, Im gonna get on just in case...
> 
> =P


Cool. =)


----------



## bcb

I'm willing to brawl for fun, I guess.


----------



## Jake123

No rush, xYoh. Just wondering if people wanna brawl.


----------



## MygL

W/e I got a room open


----------



## Jake123

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm willing to brawl for fun, I guess.


coool, FC?


----------



## djman900

Im gunna join


----------



## bcb

Can I spectate?


----------



## Jake123

xYoh said:
			
		

> W/e I got a room open


cool ill be there in a few


----------



## bcb

Jake123 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to brawl for fun, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> coool, FC?
Click to expand...

In my sig.


----------



## Jake123

w8 wait w8


----------



## bcb

Jake123 said:
			
		

> w8 wait w8


Hmm... I'm willing to spectate if you want.


----------



## djman900

Hurry up so i can join


----------



## Jake123

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w8 wait w8
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm willing to spectate if you want.
Click to expand...

u brawl


----------



## bcb

Jake123 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w8 wait w8
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm willing to spectate if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u brawl
Click to expand...

Well, k. But since I'm using wii-net... I'm gonna leave the site to go online when I do. Just say "kay" and I'll go.


----------



## djman900

mikey 1v1 NAO!


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> mikey 1v1 NAO!


mmmm, probably cant. its 9, meaning American Idol Time!


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikey 1v1 NAO!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm, probably cant. its 9, meaning American Idol Time!
Click to expand...

 :'(


----------



## bcb

I'm just getting on brawl now.


----------



## MygL

Im lagging, so I cant play... again... <_<


----------



## Trela

Well, at least the other matches were done today!

As for Yeti Vs. Waluigi...

Waluigi has yet to PM me or post in this thread since it has started. I told Yeti that I'll PM him when his match starts, and he never responded. I dunno who to advance  Imma just go with Yeti I guess. Srry Waluigi...

OK! Now for the Quarter Finals! We have:

Yetiman15 Vs. PieDisliker
djman900 Vs. Kilex
*cornymikey Vs. Silverstorms*

I say good luck to you all! These matches have to be done by tomorrow!

Ryudo - Well, last night, I managed to get 2 2-stocks on ya. Like a week before, you got me down to 1 life every game, including my Diddy. I've learned the G&W match up most from Hylian(one of the best G&W's), and I managed to get a 2 stock on him, too :O for Lucario, G&W isnt THAT hard if you know what your doing, and I did. Blocking is my main weapon against him, and I try and predict the attacks he does, like the Key. That attack pretty much gives me a hit on y 

I now know every match up (kinda). I've played about every character and about 1 of their pros (ZOMG Razer). Of course, like M2K, I'd lose more than I'd win. There's some tough players out there...

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

why is my match underlined?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> AH!
> 
> I am SICK of your SPAMMING!!! Oh my god. Diddy Kong's damn banana's wouldn't let me even attack that much. >.> And your Yoshi is just meh.


I recommend using a deflector or Mr. G&W. 
We have close matches between banana rape and my "overpowered" smashes.
But overpoweredness often prevails. 

And until I started using G&W, Diddy rape pissed me off too.
But now I can deal with it. 

@Trela, I want to brawl you more. o:


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, at least the other matches were done today!
> 
> As for Yeti Vs. Waluigi...
> 
> Waluigi has yet to PM me or post in this thread since it has started. I told Yeti that I'll PM him when his match starts, and he never responded. I dunno who to advance  Imma just go with Yeti I guess. Srry Waluigi...
> 
> OK! Now for the Quarter Finals! We have:
> 
> Yetiman15 Vs. PieDisliker
> djman900 Vs. Kilex
> *cornymikey Vs. Silverstorms*
> 
> I say good luck to you all! These matches have to be done by tomorrow!
> 
> Ryudo - Well, last night, I managed to get 2 2-stocks on ya. Like a week before, you got me down to 1 life every game, including my Diddy. I've learned the G&W match up most from Hylian(one of the best G&W's), and I managed to get a 2 stock on him, too :O for Lucario, G&W isnt THAT hard if you know what your doing, and I did. Blocking is my main weapon against him, and I try and predict the attacks he does, like the Key. That attack pretty much gives me a hit on y
> 
> I now know every match up (kinda). I've played about every character and about 1 of their pros (ZOMG Razer). Of course, like M2K, I'd lose more than I'd win. There's some tough players out there...
> 
> =Trela=


I can't do tomorrow. Thursdays (and Sundays) are the most busy days of the week for me. Can I do mine Friday?


----------



## chubsterr

Trela! fit me in ill do waluigis match if he cant.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AH!
> 
> I am SICK of your SPAMMING!!! Oh my god. Diddy Kong's damn banana's wouldn't let me even attack that much. >.> And your Yoshi is just meh.
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend using a deflector or Mr. G&W.
> We have close matches between banana rape and my "overpowered" smashes.
> But overpoweredness often prevails.
> 
> And until I started using G&W, Diddy rape pissed me off too.
> But now I can deal with it.
> 
> @Trela, I want to brawl you more. o:
Click to expand...

your jump down-a is just waiting for a shield grab.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> why is my match underlined?


FAIL

(It's in bold.) xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> why is my match underlined?


Maybe because that match determines who my next tough opponent is. :O
And who gets owned by Trela. :s

lmao@above


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is my match underlined?
> 
> 
> 
> FAIL
> 
> (It's in bold.) xD
Click to expand...

oops, thats what i meant. xD
this match will determine the #3 place on tbt. i need to practice. >


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is my match underlined?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because that match determines who my next tough opponent is. :O
> And who gets owned by Trela. :s
> 
> lmao@above
Click to expand...

if i win, trela wont own me. ill only win 2 of the 5 matches.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is my match underlined?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because that match determines who my next tough opponent is. :O
> And who gets owned by Trela. :s
> 
> lmao@above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i win, trela wont own me. ill only win 2 of the 5 matches.
Click to expand...

It's best out of three, he has a higher chance. 

Mike, brawl now?


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is my match underlined?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because that match determines who my next tough opponent is. :O
> And who gets owned by Trela. :s
> 
> lmao@above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i win, trela wont own me. ill only win 2 of the 5 matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's best out of three, he has a higher chance.
> 
> Mike, brawl now?
Click to expand...

true, i know trela will win, but i might get lucky. and sorry, but i cant brawl right now. i have school tomorrow and its 10:30. time to go to sleep. :/


----------



## Trela

bcb - Umm sure. But it HAS to be on Friday! Be sure to PM him about it 

Ryudo - Yeah man sure we can play more. PM me whenever you wanna Brawl; sometimes I wont be able to though :I

Mike - IF you beat Silver, our set will be epic bro! I'm practicing though...

Oh, wait, you are, too lol. 

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is my match underlined?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because that match determines who my next tough opponent is. :O
> And who gets owned by Trela. :s
> 
> lmao@above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i win, trela wont own me. ill only win 2 of the 5 matches.
Click to expand...

Yea mike? Im gunna take off meta knights mask and shove yoshis egg or diddys banana in there

>


----------



## bcb

Wario eats the naners. And he likes them.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb - Umm sure. But it HAS to be on Friday! Be sure to PM him about it
> 
> Ryudo - Yeah man sure we can play more. PM me whenever you wanna Brawl; sometimes I wont be able to though :I
> 
> Mike - IF you beat Silver, our set will be epic bro! I'm practicing though...
> 
> Oh, wait, you are, too lol.
> 
> =Trela=


Oh, OHHHHHH. So if I win, it won't be epic?

*goes to cry in emo corner*


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb - Umm sure. But it HAS to be on Friday! Be sure to PM him about it
> 
> Ryudo - Yeah man sure we can play more. PM me whenever you wanna Brawl; sometimes I wont be able to though :I
> 
> Mike - IF you beat Silver, our set will be epic bro! I'm practicing though...
> 
> Oh, wait, you are, too lol.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OHHHHHH. So if I win, it won't be epic?
> 
> *goes to cry in emo corner*
Click to expand...

well it wont be AS epic. 

anyhoo, im sorry, but i gotta change our brawl date to friday. i cant play wii, gotta do hw.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb - Umm sure. But it HAS to be on Friday! Be sure to PM him about it
> 
> Ryudo - Yeah man sure we can play more. PM me whenever you wanna Brawl; sometimes I wont be able to though :I
> 
> Mike - IF you beat Silver, our set will be epic bro! I'm practicing though...
> 
> Oh, wait, you are, too lol.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OHHHHHH. So if I win, it won't be epic?
> 
> *goes to cry in emo corner*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it wont be AS epic.
> 
> anyhoo, im sorry, but i gotta change our brawl date to friday. i cant play wii, gotta do hw.
Click to expand...

IT'S BECAUSE I USE NESS ISN'T IT!?!?!?!?!?!?

*goes back to emo corner*


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb - Umm sure. But it HAS to be on Friday! Be sure to PM him about it
> 
> Ryudo - Yeah man sure we can play more. PM me whenever you wanna Brawl; sometimes I wont be able to though :I
> 
> Mike - IF you beat Silver, our set will be epic bro! I'm practicing though...
> 
> Oh, wait, you are, too lol.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OHHHHHH. So if I win, it won't be epic?
> 
> *goes to cry in emo corner*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well it wont be AS epic.
> 
> anyhoo, im sorry, but i gotta change our brawl date to friday. i cant play wii, gotta do hw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S BECAUSE I USE NESS ISN'T IT!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> *goes back to emo corner*
Click to expand...

ya! ness is no match against lucario, a blue, dog animal raccoon thing


----------



## Hub12

Corny join my room! Soon!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Corny join my room! Soon!


as i said to silver, sorry but i cant play, gotz to do hw. *sigh*


----------



## Jake123

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w8 wait w8
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm willing to spectate if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, k. But since I'm using wii-net... I'm gonna leave the site to go online when I do. Just say "kay" and I'll go.
Click to expand...

Same here dude! I'm using Wii-net too. sorry I ditched you last night.


----------



## Trela

bcb - Did you PM Yeti about the match?

Mike -  I really wanted all matches in the Quarter Finals to be done today, not tomorrow! But if you seriously cannot play at all, then yoll can do it tomorrow.

Silver - Well yeah. If you do win, our set will be epic, too. I just dont know how Mike fully plays yet and it'll probably make it harder for me :O

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Can I brawl Kilex?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb - Did you PM Yeti about the match?
> 
> Mike -  I really wanted all matches in the Quarter Finals to be done today, not tomorrow! But if you seriously cannot play at all, then yoll can do it tomorrow.
> 
> Silver - Well yeah. If you do win, our set will be epic, too. I just dont know how Mike fully plays yet and it'll probably make it harder for me :O
> 
> =Trela=


i really cant play, my mom hid the remotes.


----------



## Trela

Oh, well ok then lol.

If anyone wants to practice, I can in about 10 minutes.


----------



## John102

er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?


well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Oh, well ok then lol.
> 
> If anyone wants to practice, I can in about 10 minutes.


but djman needs to brawl kilex.


----------



## Jake123

John, I never noticed your PM till yesterday.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
Click to expand...

Darn, Well if I lose to bcb or Kilex ill be in losers bracket?


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
Click to expand...

ok, It hought that's how it worked, thanks. I still have a very <small><small><small>small</small></small></small> chance at a good ranking!


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn, Well if I lose to bcb or Kilex ill be in losers bracket?
Click to expand...

yep, have fun!


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn, Well if I lose to bcb or Kilex ill be in losers bracket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, have fun!
Click to expand...

I was hoping to brawl you in tourney


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, It hought that's how it worked, thanks. I still have a very <small><small><small>small</small></small></small> chance at a good ranking!
Click to expand...

lol, well if you win your first match in the losers bracket youll have to brawl either silver or me, so good luck with that!


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Darn, Well if I lose to bcb or Kilex ill be in losers bracket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hoping to brawl you in tourney
Click to expand...

why? you said yo didnt want to because you would lose.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, It hought that's how it worked, thanks. I still have a very <small><small><small>small</small></small></small> chance at a good ranking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, well if you win your first match in the losers bracket youll have to brawl either silver or me, so good luck with that!
Click to expand...

Silver no big problem, you on the other hand, well brawling you will be a challenge


----------



## Jake123

Im confused


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, It hought that's how it worked, thanks. I still have a very <small><small><small>small</small></small></small> chance at a good ranking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, well if you win your first match in the losers bracket youll have to brawl either silver or me, so good luck with that!
Click to expand...

no, I brawl supa luigi or horus if I win.....


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er, wait, so will the champion of the losers bracket get 2nd, if he looses to the champion. I'm cunfuzled, how does this work exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> well the champion of loser bracket brawls champion of winners bracket, and whoever loses that brawl is 2nd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, It hought that's how it worked, thanks. I still have a very <small><small><small>small</small></small></small> chance at a good ranking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, well if you win your first match in the losers bracket youll have to brawl either silver or me, so good luck with that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, I brawl supa luigi or horus if I win.....
Click to expand...

oh yeah, now i confuzzled.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Jake123

Wait. So, since i didnt get john's PM, does that mean i kost or somethin?


----------



## cornymikey

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Wait. So, since i didnt get john's PM, does that mean i kost or somethin?


no, losers bracket didnt start yet...


----------



## Jake123

DAMN. I dont freakin get this!
My PC hasnt been working for 4 DAYS! I wsnt able 2 get johns PM!


----------



## Jake123

can som1 explain please?


----------



## cornymikey

Jake123 said:
			
		

> can som1 explain please?


oh, so you lost to john during the first match because you werent there?!?

if so, then yeah, each round lasts like 2-3 days and i guess u missed your brawl, so youre in losers bracket


----------



## Jake123

Im just confused.
I forgot that i sined up a long ttime ago. I realized i did when jon PMed me.


sry for gettin mad


----------



## Jake123

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can som1 explain please?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, so you lost to john during the first match because you werent there?!?
> 
> if so, then yeah, each round lasts like 2-3 days and i guess u missed your brawl, so youre in losers bracket
Click to expand...

WAIT!!! today is the third day! ir 2nd i cant  remeber


----------



## Jake123

But for 2-3 days jon has been ignoring me!


----------



## cornymikey

Jake123 said:
			
		

> But for 2-3 days jon has been ignoring me!


i think its been more than 2 days, and he probably ignored you because he already advanced (trela moved him up). im sorry, but john did his next match already so he cant refight you.


----------



## Jake123

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for 2-3 days jon has been ignoring me!
> 
> 
> 
> i think its been more than 2 days, and he probably ignored you because he already advanced (trela moved him up). im sorry, but john did his next match already so he cant refight you.
Click to expand...

Ok. BTW, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jake123

So what is the "loser's bracket"?


----------



## djman900

I beat Kilex intense matches(Tell him i said ggz)

Perfect timing now i gtg


----------



## cornymikey

Jake123 said:
			
		

> So what is the "loser's bracket"?


its the same as the winner's bracket, and if you win the losers bracket you fight the winner of the winners bracket for 1st place


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> I beat Kilex intense matches(Tell him i said ggz)
> 
> Perfect timing now i gtg


nice! good job!


----------



## Hub12

Trela join my room >.>


----------



## Trela

Jake - The Loser's Bracket is where the Losers of the Winner's Bracket go to. This helps balance out players more and gives a "cleaner" version of the Results list. You were put in the Loser's Bracket because you never showed up for the Round 1 match. It's all right though.

Dj - Yeah, good games. He gave up and just killed himself like he ALWAYS does. That's not what Trela's family is supposed to do! 

Man. It's hard figuring out who will get in the Top 8. I already know that me and Dj are in it. I cant wait till this is over, and after this Tournament, there's either 1 or 2 more before I leave for a while...

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Jake - The Loser's Bracket is where the Losers of the Winner's Bracket go to. This helps balance out players more and gives a "cleaner" version of the Results list. You were put in the Loser's Bracket because you never showed up for the Round 1 match. It's all right though.
> 
> Dj - Yeah, good games. He gave up and just killed himself like he ALWAYS does. That's not what Trela's family is supposed to do!
> 
> Man. It's hard figuring out who will get in the Top 8. I already know that me and Dj are in it. I cant wait till this is over, and after this Tournament, there's either 1 or 2 more before I leave for a while...
> 
> =Trela=


*Coughcough*


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> *Man. It's hard figuring out who will get in the Top 8.
> 
> =Trela=*


*COUGH*


----------



## Jake123

Trela said:
			
		

> Jake - The Loser's Bracket is where the Losers of the Winner's Bracket go to. This helps balance out players more and gives a "cleaner" version of the Results list. You were put in the Loser's Bracket because you never showed up for the Round 1 match. It's all right though.
> 
> Dj - Yeah, good games. He gave up and just killed himself like he ALWAYS does. That's not what Trela's family is supposed to do!
> 
> Man. It's hard figuring out who will get in the Top 8. I already know that me and Dj are in it. I cant wait till this is over, and after this Tournament, there's either 1 or 2 more before I leave for a while...
> 
> =Trela=


 :veryhappy: Ok, thanks.


----------



## Jake123

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Trela

Lemmie Brawl Hub like 4 games, then we can play. I'm always wondering how good everyone is, ya know. Mhmm mhmm.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Lemmie Brawl Hub like 4 games, then we can play. I'm always wondering how good everyone is, ya know. Mhmm mhmm.


NOEZ. LET'S DO A FFA!!!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb - Did you PM Yeti about the match?
> 
> Mike -  I really wanted all matches in the Quarter Finals to be done today, not tomorrow! But if you seriously cannot play at all, then yoll can do it tomorrow.
> 
> Silver - Well yeah. If you do win, our set will be epic, too. I just dont know how Mike fully plays yet and it'll probably make it harder for me :O
> 
> =Trela=


(oops, forgot to reply to this)

ok, but how do you not know my playing style by now? in that end o' break tourney on TTC, we brawled like 15 times. >_>
i know most of your combos like --> a - a - side b

and im slightly more used to the way you play. you dont really use dash attack. you lunge at me with jump side-a


----------



## Jake123

Trela said:
			
		

> Lemmie Brawl Hub like 4 games, then we can play. I'm always wondering how good everyone is, ya know. Mhmm mhmm.


Ok.


----------



## Jake123

I GTG. I'll com back wen i can brawl.


----------



## Trela

We can Brawl now Jake. My FC's in my Sig.

Mike - Well yeah. I do know most of your moves, but, your an MK. MK's are hard to predict most of the time. We'll see who knows about the other player more if we meet in the Bracket...

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> We can Brawl now Jake. My FC's in my Sig.
> 
> Mike - Well yeah. I do know most of your moves, but, your an MK. MK's are hard to predict most of the time. We'll see who knows about the other player more if we meet in the Bracket...
> 
> =Trela=


ok, it is ON!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> We can Brawl now Jake. My FC's in my Sig.
> 
> Mike - Well yeah. I do know most of your moves, but, your an MK. MK's are hard to predict most of the time. We'll see who knows about the other player more if we meet in the Bracket...
> 
> =Trela=


*You're
  >.>


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can Brawl now Jake. My FC's in my Sig.
> 
> Mike - Well yeah. I do know most of your moves, but, your an MK. MK's are hard to predict most of the time. We'll see who knows about the other player more if we meet in the Bracket...
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> *You're
> >.>
Click to expand...

xD
check your grammar, trela!


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex intense matches(Tell him i said ggz)
> 
> Perfect timing now i gtg
> 
> 
> 
> nice! good job!
Click to expand...

Tyvm  I hope I can beat bcb or yetiman


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex intense matches(Tell him i said ggz)
> 
> Perfect timing now i gtg
> 
> 
> 
> nice! good job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyvm  I hope I can beat bcb or yetiman
Click to expand...

yetiman has a beast ness, bcb is also pretty good

omg, im orange yellow! but i liked being blue.  :'(


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex intense matches(Tell him i said ggz)
> 
> Perfect timing now i gtg
> 
> 
> 
> nice! good job!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyvm  I hope I can beat bcb or yetiman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yetiman has a beast ness, bcb is also pretty good
> 
> omg, im orange yellow! but i liked being blue.  :'(
Click to expand...

Woah, Silver and Yeti main Ness? Awesome.


----------



## bcb

Ouch, okay Friday isn't good for Yeti. (We're both completely free on Saturday, though. Don't hurt me. x_x)


----------



## Yetiman15

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ouch, okay Friday isn't good for Yeti. (We're both completely free on Saturday, though. Don't hurt me. x_x)


Yeah A.P tests suck don't they.  T_T


----------



## MygL

Yeti I wanna Brawl you again, but without lag


----------



## Yetiman15

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeti I wanna Brawl you again, but without lag


I'd be honored but not now or tomorrow, the weekend is the only time I'm free.


----------



## John102

I think I'll be in the bottom of the top 8....


----------



## Trela

I was hoping to get this Tournament done by next Saturday. Right now, it looks like that wont happen. *It's gonna happen*. I'll have to shorten the days for the Loser's Bracket, so for the players in the Loser's Bracket, it's gonna be hard. Each Round will be a day, no johns. If you cant do your match, then you cant do it; you lose.

When Summer starts, I will RARELY be around. I'm gonna be really busy, so I have 1 (actually 2) Tournaments planned this month. Though they'll probably extend to June 

Anyways, bcb and Yeti, you can do it Saturday. Mike and Silver, you gotta do yours tomorrow. As for everyone in the Loser's Bracket, I'll start it Saturday, but "talk" about it tomorrow.

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Hmm why cant we start the losers bracket now? 

The people who already know who are they Brawling with...


----------



## Trela

I guess I can start it TOMORROW, not right now lol. I'll think about it.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll have to shorten the days for the Loser's Bracket, so for the players in the Loser's Bracket, it's gonna be hard. Each Round will be a day, no johns. If you cant do your match, then you cant do it; you lose.


HOLY CRAP. -_-


----------



## Fontana

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, at least the other matches were done today!
> 
> As for Yeti Vs. Waluigi...
> 
> Waluigi has yet to PM me or post in this thread since it has started. I told Yeti that I'll PM him when his match starts, and he never responded. I dunno who to advance  Imma just go with Yeti I guess. Srry Waluigi...


----------



## Silverstorms

@Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily

@PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.

@Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...

@Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get this Tournament done by next Saturday. Right now, it looks like that wont happen. *It's gonna happen*. I'll have to shorten the days for the Loser's Bracket, so for the players in the Loser's Bracket, it's gonna be hard. Each Round will be a day, no johns. If you cant do your match, then you cant do it; you lose.
> 
> When Summer starts, I will RARELY be around. I'm gonna be really busy, so I have 1 (actually 2) Tournaments planned this month. Though they'll probably extend to June
> 
> Anyways, bcb and Yeti, you can do it Saturday. Mike and Silver, you gotta do yours tomorrow. As for everyone in the Loser's Bracket, I'll start it Saturday, but "talk" about it tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=


what the heck? why cant me and silver brawl today?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.


if i like 2 stock u w/ MK, ill change characters.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> if i like 2 stock u w/ MK, ill change characters.
Click to expand...

You ready?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

So when do i face Asora


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> if i like 2 stock u w/ MK, ill change characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ready?
Click to expand...

yeah, go online and wait, im gonna do 2 matches w/ CPU.


----------



## MygL

Jake if youre on, I need to Brawl you nao


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I was hoping to get this Tournament done by next Saturday. Right now, it looks like that wont happen. *It's gonna happen*. I'll have to shorten the days for the Loser's Bracket, so for the players in the Loser's Bracket, it's gonna be hard. Each Round will be a day, *no johns.* If you cant do your match, then you cant do it; you lose.
> 
> 
> =Trela=


FINE I'LL LEAVE!


----------



## Megamannt125

Sorry i'm already a member of a club named L.O.Y.A.
L
Owns
You
All.


----------



## MygL

No, this group is

Lucas 
Ownz 
You 
All 

Thats why many people joined, or else what could it be? =P


----------



## Silverstorms

Holy *insert bad word here* I won.

Take that sexy pink Meta Knight guy!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Holy *insert bad word here* I won.
> 
> Take that sexy pink Meta Knight guy!


you beat cornymikey!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *insert bad word here* I won.
> 
> Take that sexy pink Meta Knight guy!
> 
> 
> 
> you beat cornymikey!?!?!?!?!
Click to expand...

Somehow, yes.

Still #3 

Trela's going to be like "Wtf?!?!?!"


----------



## cornymikey

I lost.. and u said ness is bad against MK... stupid meteor smash


----------



## cornymikey

I'm sure we will brawl again, silver. i will see you in the loser bracket finals!


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I lost.. and u said ness is bad against MK... stupid meteor smash


Hehehehe  :veryhappy:


----------



## Trela

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *insert bad word here* I won.
> 
> Take that sexy pink Meta Knight guy!
> 
> 
> 
> you beat cornymikey!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow, yes.
> 
> Still #3
> 
> Trela's going to be like "Wtf?!?!?!"
Click to expand...

WTF!?!?!?!

You good Silver. You good....

Now it's mah turnz! I would like to do out Brawl today, so let's goe! You ready?

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *insert bad word here* I won.
> 
> Take that sexy pink Meta Knight guy!
> 
> 
> 
> you beat cornymikey!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Somehow, yes.
> 
> Still #3
> 
> Trela's going to be like "Wtf?!?!?!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF!?!?!?!
> 
> You good Silver. You good....
> 
> Now it's mah turnz! I would like to do out Brawl today, so let's goe! You ready?
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

No....

I'm going to bed now. It's 10:40pm and I have to wake up at 7 tomorrow,


----------



## Trela

:O

BE THAT WAY THEN. GAWD!

Well, is there any other matches going on? OH...

In a little bit, I'll post about the Loser's Bracket. I at least want to get a match or 2 done today 

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

Yeti, I'm gonna have to brawl you before 7:00 EST. Sometime in the afternoon?


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.


Silver you can't beat me, if so brawl me for your spot


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver you can't beat me, if so brawl me for your spot
Click to expand...

well i think hes better than you.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver you can't beat me, if so brawl me for your spot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i think hes better than you.
Click to expand...

You haven't brawled him -.-(brawl mikey ?)


----------



## cornymikey

probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver you can't beat me, if so brawl me for your spot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i think hes better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't brawled him -.-
Click to expand...

I just lost to him. :/


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dj - I don't get how you don't consider me a big problem when I can beat you easily
> 
> @PieDisliker - Yes, I main Ness. I've fought Yeti's Ness a lot, and I think I have his playstyle figured out.
> 
> @Trela - I wish I could brawl you more ( so I could actually have a chance of beating you) but timezones are annoying...
> 
> @Mikey - I'd like you to know that I don't expect to win. Ness vs MK doesn't look too good for me. But, as I do in pokemon, I use who I like, not who's the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver you can't beat me, if so brawl me for your spot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well i think hes better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't brawled him -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just lost to him. :/
Click to expand...

You really lost to silver? ahhahhhahhah btw wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well i think hes better than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't brawled him -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just lost to him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really lost to silver? ahhahhhahhah btw wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

yeah in a few min, im eating


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't brawled him -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just lost to him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really lost to silver? ahhahhhahhah btw wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah in a few min, im eating
Click to expand...

ok ill host


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I just lost to him. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really lost to silver? ahhahhhahhah btw wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah in a few min, im eating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok ill host
Click to expand...

in a few min,  mean like half an hour. ill post when we should brawl


----------



## MygL

Jake, lets do our match now


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK


Haha your one to talk, djman boost throws/slides/something which is skill 

besides thats what diddy was meant for hence b+↓

btw djman, who were we fighting with?


----------



## Yetiman15

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Yeti, I'm gonna have to brawl you before 7:00 EST. Sometime in the afternoon?


Yeah sure if you live in the Eastern time zone too that'll make things a lot easier.


----------



## bcb

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeti, I'm gonna have to brawl you before 7:00 EST. Sometime in the afternoon?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure if you live in the Eastern time zone too that'll make things a lot easier.
Click to expand...

Alright then.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Who's gonna win?
WHO'S GONNA WIN?

Oh I forgot.
Trela is in it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

[quote="Toon]Who's gonna win?
WHO'S GONNA WIN?

Oh I forgot.
Trela is in it.[/quote]Pray for me, I have a 5% chance at second.


----------



## bcb

Silver's getting second... -_-

If Mike doesn't get third, I think it's up for grabs.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silver's getting second... -_-
> 
> If Mike doesn't get third, I think it's up for grabs.


I might get 2nd. Im sure it will be me and silver for the loser finals


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your one to talk, djman boost throws/slides/something which is skill
> 
> besides thats what diddy was meant for hence b+↓
> 
> btw djman, who were we fighting with?
Click to expand...

I never said it took no skill, its just really annoying and only certain characters can counter it, AKA MK

and wth does "your one to talk" supposed to mean?!?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your one to talk, djman boost throws/slides/something which is skill
> 
> besides thats what diddy was meant for hence b+↓
> 
> btw djman, who were we fighting with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it took no skill, its just really annoying and only certain characters can counter it, AKA MK
> 
> and wth does "your one to talk" supposed to mean?!?
Click to expand...

I can name a bunch.

MK, Kirby, Falco, Wario, Zelda, Diddy (o_o), maybe Marth.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your one to talk, djman boost throws/slides/something which is skill
> 
> besides thats what diddy was meant for hence b+↓
> 
> btw djman, who were we fighting with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it took no skill, its just really annoying and only certain characters can counter it, AKA MK
> 
> and wth does "your one to talk" supposed to mean?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch.
> 
> MK, Kirby, Falco, Wario, Zelda, Diddy (o_o), maybe Marth.
Click to expand...

just anyone who can reflect or have multiple jumps.

P.S. bcb, i wanna brawl u tomorrow so i can prepare for my next fight w/ silver's ness.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your one to talk, djman boost throws/slides/something which is skill
> 
> besides thats what diddy was meant for hence b+↓
> 
> btw djman, who were we fighting with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it took no skill, its just really annoying and only certain characters can counter it, AKA MK
> 
> and wth does "your one to talk" supposed to mean?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch.
> 
> MK, Kirby, Falco, Wario, Zelda, Diddy (o_o), maybe Marth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just anyone who can reflect or have multiple jumps.
> 
> P.S. bcb, i wanna brawl u tomorrow so i can prepare for my next fight w/ silver's ness.
Click to expand...

*Ahem* And can eat bananas. Mostly I'm going to be worrying about my match with Yeti, tomorrow.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it took no skill, its just really annoying and only certain characters can counter it, AKA MK
> 
> and wth does "your one to talk" supposed to mean?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can name a bunch.
> 
> MK, Kirby, Falco, Wario, Zelda, Diddy (o_o), maybe Marth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just anyone who can reflect or have multiple jumps.
> 
> P.S. bcb, i wanna brawl u tomorrow so i can prepare for my next fight w/ silver's ness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Ahem* And can eat bananas. Mostly I'm going to be worrying about my match with Yeti, tomorrow.
Click to expand...

so is that a yes? if so, can u go on tomorrow morning? 

now im off to play MKW


----------



## MygL

Does anybody remember Ness_Success (Or Naruto (NU)) here!?

I Brawled his Ness, and they were some AWESOME matches xD

http://www.youtube.com/v/QYd7X3jO7I0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYd7X3jO7I0


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> Does anybody remember Ness_Success (Or Naruto (NU)) here!?
> 
> I Brawled his Ness, and they were some AWESOME matches xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/QYd7X3jO7I0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYd7X3jO7I0


He owned me when I first brawled him bcuz i sucked @ brawl, i wanna brawl him now (Y'd he quit?)


----------



## MygL

djman900 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody remember Ness_Success (Or Naruto (NU)) here!?
> 
> I Brawled his Ness, and they were some AWESOME matches xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/QYd7X3jO7I0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYd7X3jO7I0
> 
> 
> 
> He owned me when I first brawled him bcuz i sucked @ brawl, i wanna brawl him now (Y'd he quit?)
Click to expand...

To TBT, obvously, he went to AiB


----------



## djman900

o i dun wanna join AiB so tell him to come back on tbt and pm me for a match


----------



## MygL

Why not? :O

And we pretty much dont talk, I dont think he doesnt even remembers me (I was a nub when he was in TBT) 

I just Brawled him in a tourney and it was an awesome match


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> :O
> 
> BE THAT WAY THEN. GAWD!
> 
> Well, is there any other matches going on? OH...
> 
> In a little bit, I'll post about the Loser's Bracket. I at least want to get a match or 2 done today
> 
> =Trela=


FINE THEN I WILL BE THIS WAY!


----------



## bcb

Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o

Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?


Because you're special


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you're special
Click to expand...

 
:huh:	 That could be a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?


oh, good timing. im ready. 

and silver, I challenge you again sometime without trying to take your spot. it will be just for fun.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, good timing. im ready.
> 
> and silver, I challenge you again sometime without trying to take your spot. it will be just for fun.
Click to expand...

Yeah, greedy pants. I'm ready I guess.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, good timing. im ready.
> 
> and silver, I challenge you again sometime without trying to take your spot. it will be just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, greedy pants. I'm ready I guess.
Click to expand...

ok, go host. ill be on brawl shortly.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, good timing. im ready.
> 
> and silver, I challenge you again sometime without trying to take your spot. it will be just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, greedy pants. I'm ready I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, go host. ill be on brawl shortly.
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, just tell me when you're ready. o_o
> 
> Edit: Why am I always the one to start a new page?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, good timing. im ready.
> 
> and silver, I challenge you again sometime without trying to take your spot. it will be just for fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, greedy pants. I'm ready I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, go host. ill be on brawl shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk
Click to expand...

youre lucky the TTC rankings are gone, or this match would determine whether im 3rd!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, greedy pants. I'm ready I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, go host. ill be on brawl shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre lucky the TTC rankings are gone, or this match would determine whether im 3rd!
Click to expand...

Uhh... No. Greedy.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, greedy pants. I'm ready I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok, go host. ill be on brawl shortly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> kk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> youre lucky the TTC rankings are gone, or this match would determine whether im 3rd!
Click to expand...

Don't be greedy


----------



## Hub12

Anyone wanna brawl? :l


----------



## cornymikey

good games, bcb! i really want to practice with my new captain falcon.


----------



## bcb

Is my Wario better than my Ness now? I've been using him more often at AIB.


----------



## Silverstorms

I still haven't brawled you bcb.


----------



## Hub12

*Waves hands like a crazy person* Hello?!!?    

Anyone want to Brawl? >.>


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I still haven't brawled you bcb.


Well, I pmed you once and got no reply, so I figured you weren't interested.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't brawled you bcb.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I pmed you once and got no reply, so I figured you weren't interested.
Click to expand...

That was two months ago.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't brawled you bcb.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I pmed you once and got no reply, so I figured you weren't interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was two months ago.
Click to expand...

Lmfao. Fail. xP

:O TREMLAH TREMLAH TREMLAH!!!!


----------



## Trela

Silver, whenever your ready, we can do our Brawl. Hub, I'll Brawl with ya in a little bit.

And LOLOL, I forgot to post about Loser's Bracket :I I'll do that after my fight with Silver.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver, whenever your ready, we can do our Brawl. Hub, I'll Brawl with ya in a little bit.
> 
> And LOLOL, I forgot to post about Loser's Bracket :I I'll do that after my fight with Silver.
> 
> =Trela=


Okay Tremlah. But I might be gone.


----------



## Silverstorms

This is not going to go well :/


----------



## bcb

Was that really two months ago? Hmm... I'm gonna check on Yeti.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Was that really two months ago? Hmm... I'm gonna check on Yeti.


Well, one and a half.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that really two months ago? Hmm... I'm gonna check on Yeti.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, one and a half.
Click to expand...



Well, if you ever wanna brawl me, just say something.


----------



## Silverstorms

Who wants to guess who won?


----------



## djman900

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who wants to guess who won?


I KNOW WHO WON!!!

SILVER DID!!!

*Pats Silver on the back*


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Who wants to guess who won?


Trela


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to guess who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHO WON!!!
> 
> SILVER DID!!!
> 
> *Pats Silver on the back*
Click to expand...

YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Is my Wario better than my Ness now? I've been using him more often at AIB.


i guess so...


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to guess who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHO WON!!!
> 
> SILVER DID!!!
> 
> *Pats Silver on the back*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Silver brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to guess who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHO WON!!!
> 
> SILVER DID!!!
> 
> *Pats Silver on the back*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

BUT YOU DID WIN!!!

The ancient swami told me.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to guess who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHO WON!!!
> 
> SILVER DID!!!
> 
> *Pats Silver on the back*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT YOU DID WIN!!!
> 
> The ancient swami told me.
Click to expand...

Well, I won MK (me) vs Falco.

Edgeguard ftw!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to guess who won?
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW WHO WON!!!
> 
> SILVER DID!!!
> 
> *Pats Silver on the back*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT YOU DID WIN!!!
> 
> The ancient swami told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I won MK (me) vs Falco.
> 
> Edgeguard ftw!
Click to expand...

what, you actually won?!?


----------



## djman900

Nvm


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YOU FAIL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT YOU DID WIN!!!
> 
> The ancient swami told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I won MK (me) vs Falco.
> 
> Edgeguard ftw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what, you actually won?!?
Click to expand...

No, I won 1 in about 10.


----------



## djman900

Pie did you brawl yeti yet?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> BUT YOU DID WIN!!!
> 
> The ancient swami told me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I won MK (me) vs Falco.
> 
> Edgeguard ftw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what, you actually won?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I won 1 in about 10.
Click to expand...

oh, xD
so i guess ill see you in the loser finals silver! and silver, can we brawl? i must prepare for our next brawl. (this brawl will not be for your 3rd Place )


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I won MK (me) vs Falco.
> 
> Edgeguard ftw!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what, you actually won?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I won 1 in about 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, xD
> so i guess ill see you in the loser finals silver! and silver, can we brawl? i must prepare for our next brawl. (this brawl will not be for your 3rd Place )
Click to expand...

Not right now.

I have to prepare some pokemon for trade.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what, you actually won?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I won 1 in about 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, xD
> so i guess ill see you in the loser finals silver! and silver, can we brawl? i must prepare for our next brawl. (this brawl will not be for your 3rd Place )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not right now.
> 
> I have to prepare some pokemon for trade.
Click to expand...

darn it.

anyone wanna race in MKW?


----------



## MygL

Grr Yeti, I wanna Brawl him....

But JAKE123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930 I need to Brawl YOU D=


----------



## djman900

I need 2 brawl ne1


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> Grr Yeti, I wanna Brawl him....
> 
> But JAKE123456789101112131415161718192021222324252627282930 I need to Brawl YOU D=


Name fail. xP


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> I need 2 brawl ne1


ill brawl you if no one wants to race me in MKW in the next 4 min.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 2 brawl ne1
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl you if no one wants to race me in MKW in the next 4 min.
Click to expand...

k


----------



## Trela

Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!

All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...

And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=


I need to see who im brawling next in losers bracket



Edit: OMG, i see yetiman! bcb needs to brawl you!


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 2 brawl ne1
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl you if no one wants to race me in MKW in the next 4 min.
Click to expand...

Im gunna train charizard if we brawl


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 2 brawl ne1
> 
> 
> 
> ill brawl you if no one wants to race me in MKW in the next 4 min.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im gunna train charizard if we brawl
Click to expand...

oh sorry, but xyoh and DirtyD are gonna race me. feel free to join us by posting ur MKW fc.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=


You forgot Marth. 

My Toon Link did quite well in that match.


----------



## MygL

Yeah djman join our race


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Marth.
> 
> My Toon ]when did trela use falco?!?
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yeah djman join our race


I dont have mkwii atm


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Marth.
> 
> My Toon ]when did trela use falco?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah djman join our race
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have mkwii atm
Click to expand...

awwww, i just bought the game recently. and ive gotten pretty good,, in my opinion.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Marth.
> 
> My Toon ]when did trela use falco?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you use MK? oh yeah, i remember i brawled your MK with lucario and won, during Hubs FFA.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Marth.
> 
> My Toon ]when did trela use falco?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you use MK? oh yeah, i remember i brawled your MK with lucario and won, during Hubs FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when was I hosting a free for all?.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking we can get done with Winner's Bracket today. That would be awsome!
> 
> All right. My next post will be about Loser's Bracket. Just gotta think of what Im gonna say, and I gotta edit front page...
> 
> And yeah, Silver got me once. Our game was best out of 3, and I won that. Then I did friendlies, with me being Samus, Falco, Snake, and Diddy. Grr he got mah Falco xD
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot Marth.
> 
> My Toon ]when did trela use falco?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you use MK? oh yeah, i remember i brawled your MK with lucario and won, during Hubs FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Only for lols
> 
> Dj now knows not to mess with me when I'm using Ganondorf
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> when did trela use falco?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you use MK? oh yeah, i remember i brawled your MK with lucario and won, during Hubs FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when was I hosting a free for all?.....
Click to expand...

a long time ago.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

I miss Brawl...










SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'(


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> when did trela use falco?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you use MK? oh yeah, i remember i brawled your MK with lucario and won, during Hubs FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Only for lols
> 
> Dj now knows not to mess with me when I'm using Ganondorf
Click to expand...

Your gannon is good but I wanna c how it is 1 on 1


----------



## cornymikey

[quote="Toon]I miss Brawl...










SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'([/quote]too bad your game broke...  :'(


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela used Falco against my MK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, you use MK? oh yeah, i remember i brawled your MK with lucario and won, during Hubs FFA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. Only for lols
> 
> Dj now knows not to mess with me when I'm using Ganondorf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your gannon is good but I wanna c how it is 1 on 1
Click to expand...

Not really. You just got in the way of my falcon ganon punches.


----------



## Hub12

[quote="Toon]I miss Brawl...










SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'([/quote]It sucks. 

I would send you money...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Yah i just like to brawl even if i lose.

Cuz its still funny, and free tournaments are one way to win free stuff.


----------



## cornymikey

[quote="Toon]Yah i just like to brawl even if i lose.

Cuz its still funny, and free tournaments are one way to win free stuff. [/quote]but of course nobody will ever get 1st as long as trelas around. *hint* *hint*


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Yah i just like to brawl even if i lose.
> 
> Cuz its still funny, and free tournaments are one way to win free stuff.


but of course nobody will ever get 1st as long as trelas around. *hint* *hint*[/quote]Liez......


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I miss Brawl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'(


It sucks. 

I would send you money... [/quote]I've quoted you to prove that once yu get my address you must mail 45 bucks.


----------



## Yetiman15

I beat Pie once and then he left. He never explained to me why.


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]I miss Brawl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'(


It sucks. 

I would send you money... [/quote]I've quoted you to prove that once yu get my address you must mail 45 bucks.[/quote]How about 40 bucks?  :veryhappy:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]I miss Brawl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> I would send you money...
Click to expand...

I've quoted you to prove that once yu get my address you must mail 45 bucks.[/quote]How about 40 bucks?  :veryhappy: [/quote]OMG SERIOUSLIEZEZ?!?!

dats more dan 45!! :O
u haz da deal!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]Yah i just like to brawl even if i lose.
> 
> Cuz its still funny, and free tournaments are one way to win free stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> but of course nobody will ever get 1st as long as trelas around. *hint* *hint*
Click to expand...

Liez...... [/quote]If he's around, ay?

Trela, where do you live?

*starts plotting*


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]Yah i just like to brawl even if i lose.
> 
> Cuz its still funny, and free tournaments are one way to win free stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> but of course nobody will ever get 1st as long as trelas around. *hint* *hint*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez......
Click to expand...

If he's around, ay?

Trela, where do you live?

*starts plotting*[/quote]Houston,Texas.

AND NO I'M NOT A STALKER.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Oh, Trela, do you know any pro Toon Links?
And do they ever beat you?


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]I miss Brawl...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks.
> 
> I would send you money...
Click to expand...

I've quoted you to prove that once yu get my address you must mail 45 bucks.[/quote]How about 40 bucks?  :veryhappy: [/quote]OMG SERIOUSLIEZEZ?!?!

dats more dan 45!! :O
u haz da deal![/quote].....Fine.....46 bucks is my final offer.


----------



## bcb

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> I beat Pie once and then he left. He never explained to me why.


It's my counter pick. I was explaining it to you.

My counter is Battle Field.


----------



## Yetiman15

O.K


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've quoted you to prove that once yu get my address you must mail 45 bucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about 40 bucks?  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

OMG SERIOUSLIEZEZ?!?!

dats more dan 45!! :O
u haz da deal![/quote].....Fine.....46 bucks is my final offer. [/quote]M'kay.


360 S. Del. Dr. #8 Easton, PA 18042

PM me.


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Toon]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> How about 40 bucks?  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

OMG SERIOUSLIEZEZ?!?!

dats more dan 45!! :O
u haz da deal![/quote].....Fine.....46 bucks is my final offer. [/quote]M'kay.


360 S. Del. Dr. #8 Easton, PA 18042

PM me.[/quote]Lawl....... 

 :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7177954/1/

Tag team anyone?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7177954/1/
> 
> Tag team anyone?


Hmmm.....I don't think I can come right now. D:


----------



## Trela

*stretches* OKAY EVERYONE!

Now that the Winner's Bracket is almost over, I think it's time to start the Loser's Bracket. I'm planning the Tournament to end next Saturday, but if it doesnt, it's ok. I'm still gonna try though xD

Anyways, * the Loser's Bracket starts today!* I'm giving everyone in Round 1 and 2 of the Loser's Bracket to finish their match(es) Sunday. Monday, we will start Round 3: Loser's Bracket. *Each Round (starting Round 3 and up) will have 1 DAY to finish their matches, no johns!* I really wanna get to the other Tournaments I have planned. They're awsome, too!

So, here are the current matches to be played today. Unless you have an excuse, they need to be finished today!

Round 1: Loser's Bracket

Asora Vs. xeladude
Fernee Vs. cornman64
Caleb Vs. Draco Roar
technoxmaniac Vs. Kiley-of-leafvill

As for the Round 2 matches: they need to be finished BY Monday. Seriously, try to do it today!

Round 2: Loser's Bracket

chubsterr Vs. Hub12
Supaluigi62 Vs. Horus
QNT3N Vs. bananaoracle
Jake123 Vs. xYoh

Good luck to you all! Just in case, I'll PM ALL of the players in these Rounds.

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7177954/1/
> 
> Tag team anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....I don't think I can come right now. D:
Click to expand...

Neither can I.

Later?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> *stretches* OKAY EVERYONE!
> 
> Now that the Winner's Bracket is almost over, I think it's time to start the Loser's Bracket. I'm planning the Tournament to end next Saturday, but if it doesnt, it's ok. I'm still gonna try though xD
> 
> Anyways, * the Loser's Bracket starts today!* I'm giving everyone in Round 1 and 2 of the Loser's Bracket to finish their match(es) Sunday. Monday, we will start Round 3: Loser's Bracket. *Each Round (starting Round 3 and up) will have 1 DAY to finish their matches, no johns!* I really wanna get to the other Tournaments I have planned. They're awsome, too!
> 
> So, here are the current matches to be played today. Unless you have an excuse, they need to be finished today!
> 
> Round 1: Loser's Bracket
> 
> Asora Vs. xeladude
> Fernee Vs. cornman64
> Caleb Vs. Draco Roar
> technoxmaniac Vs. Kiley-of-leafvill
> 
> As for the Round 2 matches: they need to be finished BY Monday. Seriously, try to do it today!
> 
> Round 2: Loser's Bracket
> 
> chubsterr Vs. Hub12
> Supaluigi62 Vs. Horus
> QNT3N Vs. bananaoracle
> Jake123 Vs. xYoh
> 
> Good luck to you all! Just in case, I'll PM ALL of the players in these Rounds.
> 
> =Trela=


*censored.3.0* YOU TRELA.

Sorry....But you just had to put me with Chubb? >:/

Yes. Later Silver.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silver and Trela could own that tag team thing.


Just saying....


----------



## Hub12

[quote="Toon]Silver and Trela could own that tag team thing.


Just saying....[/quote]Whatabout me? D:


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7177954/1/
> 
> Tag team anyone?


of course silver !


----------



## bcb

Well, Yeti beat me the first, and I won the second and third matches. Nice Ness, btw. I thought you had me.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Well, Yeti beat me the first, and I won the second and third matches. Nice Ness, btw. I thought you had me.


Congrats, Now your vs me pie,  good try yeti


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Yeti beat me the first, and I won the second and third matches. Nice Ness, btw. I thought you had me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Now your vs me pie,  good try yeti
Click to expand...

Not right now... My hands are cramping.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Yeti beat me the first, and I won the second and third matches. Nice Ness, btw. I thought you had me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Now your vs me pie,  good try yeti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not right now... My hands are cramping.
Click to expand...

Just some practice matches mabye?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Yeti beat me the first, and I won the second and third matches. Nice Ness, btw. I thought you had me.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Now your vs me pie,  good try yeti
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not right now... My hands are cramping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just some practice matches mabye?
Click to expand...

How about Home Run, lol.


----------



## djman900

In how much time do you think your gunna brawl?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> In how much time do you think your gunna brawl?


You? Not sure if I'd do it today.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In how much time do you think your gunna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> You? Not sure if I'd do it today.
Click to expand...

Aww tommarrow im busy


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In how much time do you think your gunna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> You? Not sure if I'd do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww tommarrow im busy
Click to expand...

Well, I guess today. How about 1:00? EST?


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In how much time do you think your gunna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> You? Not sure if I'd do it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww tommarrow im busy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I guess today. How about 1:00? EST?
Click to expand...

wait, what time is it where ur @?


----------



## Trela

bcb, your doing the match with Yeti today, right?


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb, your doing the match with Yeti today, right?


He beat yeti


----------



## Trela

Oh lol nvm then!

GJ bcb. Now fight Dj so we can finish Winner's Bracket...


----------



## djman900

Ughh i need to see if my squirtle is good any good someone brawl for a match or 2 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bcb

It's 12:35 my time.

Anyone want to help me practice my Ness/Wario?


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> It's 12:35 my time.
> 
> Anyone want to help me practice my Ness/Wario?


ok so u wanna brawl now for tourney?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably u can beat silver, djman cuz of ur annoying bananas, and ness cant jump alot, unlike MK
> 
> 
> 
> Haha your one to talk, djman boost throws/slides/something which is skill
> 
> besides thats what diddy was meant for hence b+↓
> 
> btw djman, who were we fighting with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it took no skill, its just really annoying and only certain characters can counter it, AKA MK
> 
> and wth does "your one to talk" supposed to mean?!?
Click to expand...

MK isn't good against Diddy actually, Falco is sense he can shine and break the naners 

nothing 
just use your uber combos more


----------



## bcb

dj won the first and last game.

Dude that last one was as close as Hell!


----------



## djman900

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


wow ggz bcb. Those were VERY intense espically last one. we both were over 150%


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> dj won the first and last game.
> 
> Dude that last one was as close as Hell!


I know were like even


----------



## Silverstorms

Have fun with Trela, Dj


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I BEAT BCB
> 
> 
> wow ggz bcb. Those were VERY intense espically last one. we both were over 150%


Yeah, I was grabbing those bananas too. Geez, why couldn't I KO you? Man.


----------



## bcb

Aw, crap. I'm probably gonna face Mikey in the loser's brcket.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I BEAT BCB
> 
> 
> wow ggz bcb. Those were VERY intense espically last one. we both were over 150%
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was grabbing those bananas too. Geez, why couldn't I KO you? Man.
Click to expand...

Those were good matches I guess my last one was a lucky shot


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I BEAT BCB
> 
> 
> wow ggz bcb. Those were VERY intense espically last one. we both were over 150%
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was grabbing those bananas too. Geez, why couldn't I KO you? Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were good matches I guess my last one was a lucky shot
Click to expand...

You're telling me. We were both flying across the stage. I think your bananas saved you, though.


----------



## Trela

GJ DJ! bcb, you did good. You have improved soo much lately! Right now, your a garanteed 5th place; nice!

It's hard finding out who will be in the Grand Finals. Silver, bcb, Mike, Dj, UGH. Good players here!

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

So Trela, WHEN DO I FIGHT ASORA?


----------



## Trela

Lol it'll be today xela. I gotta find out what Asora wants to do today first.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Kay.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> GJ DJ! bcb, you did good. You have improved soo much lately! Right now, your a garanteed 5th place; nice!
> 
> It's hard finding out who will be in the Grand Finals. Silver, bcb, Mike, Dj, UGH. Good players here!
> 
> =Trela=


You wanna brawl, then?

And I wouldn't count Hub out so quickly either.


----------



## Trela

After I do my set with Dj we can.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> After I do my set with Dj we can.


Cooleo!


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18

 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18
> 
> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


Awesome, silver! You can record! Do you have a dvd recorder or something?

I want one.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18
> 
> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, silver! You can record! Do you have a dvd recorder or something?
> 
> I want one.
Click to expand...








Tis a Dazzle.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18
> 
> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


Commented.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18
> 
> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, silver! You can record! Do you have a dvd recorder or something?
> 
> I want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a Dazzle.
Click to expand...

I have it. I don't have any extra wires though... SO i can only record TV


----------



## bcb

Dang, that Dazzle looks sweet. It's only like 50 bucks, right?


----------



## MygL

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X76bHFusor0&fmt=18
> 
> :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


...


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Dang, that Dazzle looks sweet. It's only like 50 bucks, right?


Something like that. There's a cheap one and an expensive one. I have the cheap one.



			
				xYoh said:
			
		

> ...


Isn't it awesome!!!


----------



## MygL

Cheap one? It has good quality

I will buy one when I get some money =/


----------



## cornymikey

anyone wanna play teams? bcb, dj, trela, silver, xyoh, anyone?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone wanna play teams? bcb, dj, trela, silver, xyoh, anyone?


And just WHERE is my name on there? >:/


----------



## MygL

olololololl I cant play teams, unless you are all from Texas or live in Mexico =/


----------



## Silverstorms

I will if some other people play too.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna play teams? bcb, dj, trela, silver, xyoh, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> And just WHERE is my name on there? >:/
Click to expand...

oops, didnt think u were online.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone wanna play teams? bcb, dj, trela, silver, xyoh, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> And just WHERE is my name on there? >:/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops, didnt think u were online.
Click to expand...

I will too!


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone wanna play teams? bcb, dj, trela, silver, xyoh, hub, yeti, trela, anyone else?


there


----------



## cornymikey

so, cmon hub, teams! silver can be on your team or i can be on ur team.


----------



## Silverstorms

So we have Cornyman, Pieguy, Beneh and me?


----------



## MygL

I might get on Brawl, I need to train mah Weegee

EDIT: Yeti! I see you!!


----------



## bcb

I wanna team battle!


----------



## djman900

I lost to Trela not a surprise


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> So we have Cornyman, Pieguy, Beneh and me?


whos beneh?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> I lost to Trela not a surprise


Aren't you like... Guarunteed third?


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> I lost to Trela not a surprise


was that finals?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have Cornyman, Pieguy, Beneh and me?
> 
> 
> 
> whos beneh?
Click to expand...

He knows  <_<


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have Cornyman, Pieguy, Beneh and me?
> 
> 
> 
> whos beneh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knows  <_<
Click to expand...

So... Hub, Corney, me, and Silver?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have Cornyman, Pieguy, Beneh and me?
> 
> 
> 
> whos beneh?
Click to expand...

._.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have Cornyman, Pieguy, Beneh and me?
> 
> 
> 
> whos beneh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knows  <_<
Click to expand...

if thats hub, then nope, i dont think so.

Edit: Hub, do u wanna brawl or not?


----------



## bcb

mikey, you should make room. I don't have Silver's code.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> mikey, you should make room. I don't have Silver's code.


ok, but gotta make sure hub wants to play. :/


----------



## Trela

Yeah, that was Winner's Finals. And yes, Dj is garanteed 3rd :O

I'm really hype for the next Tournament. I cant tell yoll what it is though. *hypehypehypehype*

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was Winner's Finals. And yes, Dj is garanteed 3rd :O
> 
> I'm really hype for the next Tournament. I cant tell yoll what it is though. *hypehypehypehype*
> 
> =Trela=


Sick im in 3rd <3


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was Winner's Finals. And yes, Dj is garanteed 3rd :O
> 
> I'm really hype for the next Tournament. I cant tell yoll what it is though. *hypehypehypehype*
> 
> =Trela=


Trela. When shall we tell them about.........the "You-Know-What-Tournament"?


----------



## bcb

Hub can't brawl right now.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was Winner's Finals. And yes, Dj is garanteed 3rd :O
> 
> I'm really hype for the next Tournament. I cant tell yoll what it is though. *hypehypehypehype*
> 
> =Trela=


oh, but dj didnt brawl any of tbts top 5, lucky. :/


----------



## cornymikey

dj/trela, wanna join me, bcb, and silver in team brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub can't brawl right now.


awww, :'(


----------



## bcb

Triple post ftw!


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was Winner's Finals. And yes, Dj is garanteed 3rd :O
> 
> I'm really hype for the next Tournament. I cant tell yoll what it is though. *hypehypehypehype*
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> oh, but dj didnt brawl any of tbts top 5, lucky. :/
Click to expand...

He's NOT gettin second, right Corny?


----------



## Trela

I'll join.

Like we said, Trela + Silver = win.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Triple post ftw!


woooo! ok, now anyone at all join our team brawl? :/


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> dj/trela, wanna join me, bcb, and silver in team brawl?


I will but if Trela wants to let him if he does off to super mario galaxy


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> 
> Like we said, Trela + Silver = win.


LIEZ.

Check Pm Tremlah.

Hub+*Insert name here*=Epic-er Win


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was Winner's Finals. And yes, Dj is garanteed 3rd :O
> 
> I'm really hype for the next Tournament. I cant tell yoll what it is though. *hypehypehypehype*
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> oh, but dj didnt brawl any of tbts top 5, lucky. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's NOT gettin second, right Corny?
Click to expand...

alright! *slaps hand*


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple post ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> woooo! ok, now anyone at all join our team brawl? :/
Click to expand...

Oh noez! It's Trela! Let's trick him into 1 vs. 3!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> 
> Like we said, Trela + Silver = win.


hey not fair, if youre in it, it should be:
me+silver VS trela+bcb


----------



## Trela

Lol I hate 1 Vs. 3's...

And NO! Silver + Me! NAO.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join.
> 
> Like we said, Trela + Silver = win.
> 
> 
> 
> hey not fair, if youre in it, it should be:
> me+silver VS trela+bcb
Click to expand...

Aw, thank you...

bcb+(other brawler)=Super Duper Epic Explosion Win


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I hate 1 Vs. 3's...


Lmfao. 

1 vs 3 is unfair.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triple post ftw!
> 
> 
> 
> woooo! ok, now anyone at all join our team brawl? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh noez! It's Trela! Let's trick him into 1 vs. 3!
Click to expand...

That's fairer, Mikey.


----------



## bcb

Mikey, make room NAO. Who wants to be what color? I'll be anything but Red.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I hate 1 Vs. 3's...
> 
> And NO! Silver + Me! NAO.


you anus. fine, but if me and bcb lose badly, ill secretly change teams. *snickers maniacally*


----------



## cornymikey

ok, im going on brawl now.

silver, trela, bcb, join my game


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I hate 1 Vs. 3's...
> 
> And NO! Silver + Me! NAO.
> 
> 
> 
> you anus. fine, but if me and bcb lose badly, ill secretly change teams. *snickers maniacally*
Click to expand...

[SARCASM]Hey... I could still take on all of you three![/SARCASM]

Anyway, make room Mikey.


----------



## Trela

Let's GOE bcb!


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Let's GOE bcb!


SPELLING FAIL.


----------



## bcb

Sorry, a bee just flew inside my room.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Sorry, a bee just flew inside my room.


GIMME THAT BEE.


----------



## Trela

Lol that happened to me once.

KK host again Mike. You and bcb are Red; me and Silver are blue.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol that happened to me once.
> 
> KK host again Mike. You and bcb are Red; me and Silver are blue.


I hate red. Can we be green?


----------



## djman900

when one of you leave pm I wanna brawl 2


----------



## bcb

Evil lag.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Evil lag.


There was lag? Fail.


----------



## bcb

You three are brawling without me? Noez


----------



## Silverstorms

Red vs Blue 

Damn you, Mr.Lag.


----------



## Trela

Well, what do we do now?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Well, what do we do now?


Lol you quit cause of lag?


----------



## Silverstorms

I added you, bcb.


----------



## bcb

I dunno. Were you three lagging when I wasn't playing?


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I dunno. Were you three lagging when I wasn't playing?


Not really.

Now look at my other post.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. Were you three lagging when I wasn't playing?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Now look at my other post.
Click to expand...

Yeah me too.

Hmm.. I've done a few team battles perfectly fine before. I usually never ever lag.


----------



## Trela

I'll get back on in a little bit.

Gotta go do something over at TTC.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll get back on in a little bit.
> 
> Gotta go do something over at TTC.


Frowny face.


----------



## Silverstorms

*goes to spy*


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *goes to spy*


..Spy?....On what?


----------



## cornymikey

*goes to TTC*


----------



## cornymikey

so youre making a new clan on TTC, eh, trela?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> so youre making a new clan on TTC, eh, trela?


OH CRAP. TRELA THEY FOUND OUT!!!!/Sarcasm


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so youre making a new clan on TTC, eh, trela?
> 
> 
> 
> OH CRAP. TRELA THEY FOUND OUT!!!!/Sarcasm
Click to expand...

GASP
now i can join the soon to be clan and own everyone there! >


----------



## Hub12

Nowai.


*Makes a room on Brawl*


----------



## bcb

Now I'm super confused.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Now I'm super confused.


Exactamundo!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nowai.
> 
> 
> *Makes a room on Brawl*


im-a join u in 2 minutes.


----------



## Trela

http://www.toontowncentral.com/forums/nintoondo/224217-aura-force.html

Aura Force BABY!


----------



## Hub12

Trela join my room?


----------



## cornymikey

joined Aura Force!

You should have named it the League of Cornyness.


----------



## Trela

HAHAHAHA-

No.

*edited front page*


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> joined Aura Force!
> 
> You should have named it the League of Silver's Ness.


I know!


----------



## Hub12

Trela Join room.

Sorry about that last match. My power went out.


----------



## cornymikey

bcb, im on ur side of the bracket. get ready! >


----------



## Trela

Hub: Not right now.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub: Not right now.


Why not?


----------



## cornymikey

I'll brawl you, hub!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub....

You're not allowed to get better


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub....
> 
> You're not allowed to get better


But...But......


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, im on ur side of the bracket. get ready! >


Drop out for me?


----------



## Hub12

Silvarr!!! I got better.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb, im on ur side of the bracket. get ready! >
> 
> 
> 
> Drop out for me?
Click to expand...

Have fun


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silvarr!!! I got better.


Everyone gangs up on me because I'm special  :'(


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvarr!!! I got better.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gangs up on me because I'm special  :'(
Click to expand...

Lol. Hero=Good.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvarr!!! I got better.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gangs up on me because I'm special  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Hero=Good.
Click to expand...

Who's hero?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvarr!!! I got better.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gangs up on me because I'm special  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Hero=Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's hero?
Click to expand...

..The guy that just joined....


----------



## djman900

oh ttc is toon town central


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> oh ttc is toon town central


NAW!!!! >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ttc is toon town central
> 
> 
> 
> NAW!!!! >_>
Click to expand...

For me, TTC means That Thunder Cloud. :'[


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silvarr!!! I got better.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gangs up on me because I'm special  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. Hero=Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..The guy that just joined....
Click to expand...

Well duh...

Who is he? or she?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Hero=Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..The guy that just joined....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well duh...
> 
> Who is he? or she?
Click to expand...

A friend.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh ttc is toon town central
> 
> 
> 
> NAW!!!! >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, TTC means That Thunder Cloud. :'[
Click to expand...

Toothpaste tastes cheesy


----------



## djman900

brawl silver?


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> brawl silver?


He can't.

We is doing a FFA. No room


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol I choose random


----------



## djman900

pielover brawl?


----------



## Hub12

Why Silver leave?

Because everyone else left?


----------



## Silverstorms

It's 10:40. I'm tired.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It's 10:40. I'm tired.


That's all? D:


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It's 10:40. I'm tired.


PM????

It's only 2:45 PM here....


----------



## djman900

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10:40. I'm tired.
> 
> 
> 
> PM????
> 
> It's only 2:45 PM here....
Click to expand...

this


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10:40. I'm tired.
> 
> 
> 
> PM????
> 
> It's only 2:45 PM here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this
Click to expand...

He lives in another country/continent, Doofuses. >.>


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's 10:40. I'm tired.
> 
> 
> 
> PM????
> 
> It's only 2:45 PM here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lives in another country/continent, Doofuses. >.>
Click to expand...

calm ur self down


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Lulz.
I got a Riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lulz.
> I got a riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD


Aweseom!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lulz.
> I got a Riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD


Release it while the Magikarp Event is going on.

>


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who's hero?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..The guy that just joined....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well duh...
> 
> Who is he? or she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend.
Click to expand...

= AiB = my friend now >:0


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ..The guy that just joined....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well duh...
> 
> Who is he? or she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> = AiB = my friend now >:0
Click to expand...

I still pwn you at Brawl.


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh...
> 
> Who is he? or she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> = AiB = my friend now >:0
Click to expand...

I still pwn you at Brawl.[/quote]I CHALLENGE YOU!

.....Once you get a new Brawl.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> A friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> = AiB = my friend now >:0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still pwn you at Brawl.
Click to expand...

I CHALLENGE YOU!

.....Once you get a new Brawl.[/quote]That's it pal...



You just *censored.3.0*ed with the wrong Egyptian.


----------



## MygL

bcb I see you!!

Wanna Brawl tommorrow?


----------



## Horus

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh...
> 
> Who is he? or she?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> = AiB = my friend now >:0
Click to expand...

I still pwn you at Brawl.[/quote]*wondering who this egyption is*




i want my Firefox spell-checker back


----------



## Horus

Everyone viewing this pm me then go on brawl *****es


----------



## Hub12

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> = AiB = my friend now >:0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still pwn you at Brawl.
Click to expand...

I CHALLENGE YOU!

.....Once you get a new Brawl.[/quote]That's it pal...



You just *censored.3.0*ed with the wrong Egyptian.[/quote]Oh shi- *Runs*


----------



## bcb

xYoh said:
			
		

> bcb I see you!!
> 
> Wanna Brawl tommorrow?


Maybe. But I got homework.

Maybe, just MAYBE I could beat Mikey.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb I see you!!
> 
> Wanna Brawl tommorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. But I got homework.
> 
> Maybe, just MAYBE I could beat Mikey.
Click to expand...

possibly.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Lulz.
> I got a Riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD


*steals idea*


----------



## Trela

*starts clapping*

All righty children! Let's get this show Tournament on the road, wherever it is! xD

*Hub*, what happened with your match with chubsterr?

*xeladude*, whenever your ready, Asora is, too.

*Horus*, PM Supaluigi62 and get da match done.

*xYoh*, did you and Jake Brawl?

I really hope that these Rounds get finished today...

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

No... I'll tell him when he gets on

But I wanna Brawl Yeti and bcb


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> *starts clapping*
> 
> All righty children! Let's get this show Tournament on the road, wherever it is! xD
> 
> *Hub*, what happened with your match with chubsterr?
> 
> *xeladude*, whenever your ready, Asora is, too.
> 
> *Horus*, PM Supaluigi62 and get da match done.
> 
> *xYoh*, did you and Jake Brawl?
> 
> I really hope that these Rounds get finished today...
> 
> =Trela=


We no fight yet. 

TRELA,SILVER,JOIN MY ROOM. D:<

One on one Silver. D:<


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts clapping*
> 
> All righty children! Let's get this show Tournament on the road, wherever it is! xD
> 
> *Hub*, what happened with your match with chubsterr?
> 
> *xeladude*, whenever your ready, Asora is, too.
> 
> *Horus*, PM Supaluigi62 and get da match done.
> 
> *xYoh*, did you and Jake Brawl?
> 
> I really hope that these Rounds get finished today...
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> We no fight yet.
> 
> TRELA,SILVER,JOIN MY ROOM. D:<
Click to expand...



I'm busy Falcon Punching Whorus and Dj.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *starts clapping*
> 
> All righty children! Let's get this show Tournament on the road, wherever it is! xD
> 
> *Hub*, what happened with your match with chubsterr?
> 
> *xeladude*, whenever your ready, Asora is, too.
> 
> *Horus*, PM Supaluigi62 and get da match done.
> 
> *xYoh*, did you and Jake Brawl?
> 
> I really hope that these Rounds get finished today...
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> We no fight yet.
> 
> TRELA,SILVER,JOIN MY ROOM. D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm busy Falcon Punching Whorus and Dj.
Click to expand...

I'M TRYING TO JOIN THAT ROOM BUT I KEEP GETTING D/C


----------



## Hub12

LMFAO WHEN WE PICKED THE SAME CHARACTERS!!!

Muse and Silver

Me and Horus. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

My head hurts.

SOOOO........MAAAAANNYYYYYY................ BUMPERS!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hub12

I just LOVE impersonating people on Brawl. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

You failed at being me and Ruydo and Trela.

I'm really good at this 1 stock thing.

I


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You failed at being me and Ruydo and Trela.
> 
> I'm really good at this 1 stock thing.
> 
> I


I DID NOT.

Hub12  smacks Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm awesome at being Coffe

Cos I won


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm awesome at being Coffe
> 
> Cos I won


LIEZ


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm awesome at being Coffe
> 
> Cos I won
> 
> 
> 
> LIEZ
Click to expand...

SECRETS AND LIES


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## bcb

I'd love to play and all... But I got homework.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'd love to play and all... But I got homework.


awwww, :'(


----------



## John102

OK, if supaluigggi and horus don't brawl, will I get another bye?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz.
> I got a Riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD
> 
> 
> 
> *steals idea*
Click to expand...

O:<
He be a Lv. 36 Lucario now. :3


----------



## Trela

john: Horus advances, so yoll gotta fight. No free byes


----------



## cornymikey

I have like nobody to fight. I never see Azila or waluigi on tbt often anymore.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> I have like nobody to fight. I never see Azila or waluigi on tbt often anymore.


Lol Wanna Join my room?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Gah, this needs to go faster.
I probably have Trela at Lv. 100 before my next match. :/


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have like nobody to fight. I never see Azila or waluigi on tbt often anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Wanna Join my room?
Click to expand...

sorry, i cant. gotta do the hw i saved up until now.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Gah, this needs to go faster.
> I probably have Trela at Lv. 100 before my next match. :/


Brawl NOW!


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Gah, this needs to go faster.
> I probably have Trela at Lv. 100 before my next match. :/


lol. i will see you in this tourney soon, ryudo. >


----------



## bcb

Homework is done! Anyone want to friendly?


----------



## MygL

Me bcb


----------



## cornymikey

you think if i joined you two, it would lag?


----------



## MygL

Oops cant, gotta do another thing sorry


----------



## bcb

Well, if you wanna brawl, tell me.


----------



## cornymikey

ill brawl, bcb, for like 30 min! im going online nao!!!


----------



## bcb

Cooleo


----------



## Trela

GUYS.

HOLY *censored.2.0*!

ALLY (best Snake) JUST BEAT M2K (best player in world) TODAY! OMGOMGOMG!

I"M SOO HYPE RIGHT NOW OMG IT WAS AMAZING! I <3 Brawl...

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Orly?

Well HE cant get 2 stars in MKWii can he? Can he!?!?


----------



## bcb

Oh my gosh, now way! But... I just beat Mikey's Falcon with Wario and Snake. Does that count for something?

Oh, and should I re-main D3, Luigi, and Fox? I'm not sure if I should.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

So am I fighting Asora or xeladude?


----------



## Trela

Yes Toad. They're doing theirs tomorrow.


----------



## Hub12

Trela Pm NOW!  

New Hub Mission: Master every character    

New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times

New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more

:l Might take awhile to accomplish this...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beating Ryudo in a 1v1 in MKW
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...


*cough100yearscough*

I added to your post. :3


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beating Ryudo in a 1v1 in MKW
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...
> 
> 
> 
> *cough100yearscough*
> 
> I added to your post. :3
Click to expand...

Nuh uh. There'd probably be a new Brawl game :l  I'd say 2 years maybe.

And Ryudo,This is brawl. I'll post Hub missions on MKW later.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> GUYS.
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> ALLY (best Snake) JUST BEAT M2K (best player in world) TODAY! OMGOMGOMG!
> 
> I"M SOO HYPE RIGHT NOW OMG IT WAS AMAZING! I <3 Brawl...
> 
> =Trela=


]


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beating Ryudo in a 1v1 in MKW
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...
> 
> 
> 
> *cough100yearscough*
> 
> I added to your post. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuh uh. There'd probably be a new Brawl game :l  I'd say 2 years maybe.
> 
> And Ryudo,This is brawl. I'll post Hub missions on MKW later.
Click to expand...

Nope!

this is the last SSB


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz.
> I got a Riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD
> 
> 
> 
> *steals idea*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O:<
> He be a Lv. 36 Lucario now. :3
Click to expand...

heh, I had this idea wayyyyyyy, before you guys, except I named mine Azen.

Azen>Trela

>=D


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beating Ryudo in a 1v1 in MKW
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...
> 
> 
> 
> *cough100yearscough*
> 
> I added to your post. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuh uh. There'd probably be a new Brawl game :l  I'd say 2 years maybe.
> 
> And Ryudo,This is brawl. I'll post Hub missions on MKW later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!
> 
> this is the last SSB
Click to expand...

You don't know for sure. Melee was intended to be the last Smash Bros. game too.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> GUYS.
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> ALLY (best Snake) JUST BEAT M2K (best player in world) TODAY! OMGOMGOMG!
> 
> I"M SOO HYPE RIGHT NOW OMG IT WAS AMAZING! I <3 Brawl...
> 
> =Trela=


Vid or it didn't happen.

@Hub - Your Olimar will never be as good as mine


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...


Ive done the second mission! in yo face! xD


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beating Ryudo in a 1v1 in MKW
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...
> 
> 
> 
> *cough100yearscough*
> 
> I added to your post. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuh uh. There'd probably be a new Brawl game :l  I'd say 2 years maybe.
> 
> And Ryudo,This is brawl. I'll post Hub missions on MKW later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope!
> 
> this is the last SSB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know for sure. Melee was intended to be the last Smash Bros. game too.
Click to expand...

eventually nintendo will have few ideas for new games and theyll say, "Hey, lets make a crapload of cash by making Super Smash Bros. Fight!"


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUYS.
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*!
> 
> ALLY (best Snake) JUST BEAT M2K (best player in world) TODAY! OMGOMGOMG!
> 
> I"M SOO HYPE RIGHT NOW OMG IT WAS AMAZING! I <3 Brawl...
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Vid or it didn't happen.
> 
> @Hub - Your Olimar will never be as good as mine
Click to expand...

Bring it on *censored.4.0*.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done the second mission! in yo face! xD
Click to expand...

I think I have too (not in a tourney, though).

I still have a headache from yesterday's games. I never EVER want to see a bumper again.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela Pm NOW!
> 
> New Hub Mission: Master every character
> 
> New Hub Mission: Beat Trela at least 2 times
> 
> New Hub Mission: Mastering Olimar more
> 
> :l Might take awhile to accomplish this...
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done the second mission! in yo face! xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I have too (not in a tourney, though).
> 
> I still have a headache from yesterday's games. I never EVER want to see a bumper again.
Click to expand...

Orly?

*Puts Bumper items on*

*Whistles*


----------



## bcb

Man... Do I suck on AiB or what?

5-42    :l


----------



## Trela

LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)

Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!

Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)
> 
> Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!
> 
> Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas
> 
> =Trela=


Trela you are no match

Good luck!(You'll need it...)

TRELA TRELA HAI OMGZ BRAWL? In like 30 minutes?


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)
> 
> Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!
> 
> Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas
> 
> =Trela=


You? Owned? lol

It's hard, sure. But it's pretty fun. xD


----------



## Trela

Nah, I didnt own the good players (like Atomsk and stuff), but my highest placing was 10th. Of course, I fell down like a couple of days after lol since Ally and some other "pros" joined later.


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)
> 
> Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!
> 
> Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas
> 
> =Trela=


awww you didn't see my post that was meant for you. Oh well, I'll just say it again




			
				John102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]Lulz.
> I got a Riolu in diamond and named it Trela. XD
> 
> 
> 
> *steals idea*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O:<
> He be a Lv. 36 Lucario now. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heh, I had this idea wayyyyyyy, before you guys, except I named mine Azen. Plus Azen is from VA like me so he pwns.
> 
> Azen>Trela
> 
> >=D
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)
> 
> Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!
> 
> Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas
> 
> =Trela=


When i get my computer fixed i'm going to get active there, i've played people on there and won 40% of the time, its really fun due to how good they are and i never play Trela so <3 AiB


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)
> 
> Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!
> 
> Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> When i get my computer fixed i'm going to get active there, i've played people on there and won 40% of the time, its really fun due to how good they are and i never play Trela so <3 AiB
Click to expand...

LIEZ!

Trela+Me+Horus+Silver=


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL AiB is soo hard man. I'm not doing the ladder this season, so mabye next :O but I'll prabably get owned(?)
> 
> Let's see if we can get to Round 3 today (and possibly finish it?)!
> 
> Btw, I'll post Vids of Ally later. I'm gonna Brawl him when he comes to Texas
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> When i get my computer fixed i'm going to get active there, i've played people on there and won 40% of the time, its really fun due to how good they are and i never play Trela so <3 AiB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIEZ!
> 
> Trela+Me+Horus+Silver=
Click to expand...

I'd like to play in that fight

also seriously i fight these people called TBN8R,Dare, Red, Nakat, and another person :s


----------



## cornymikey

anyone brawl?


----------



## Trela

Imma get on in like 15 minutez.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Zomg Trela didt end with

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> Zomg Trela didt end with
> 
> =Trela=


Maybe it's not trela, it's a trunk monkey. :O


----------



## cornymikey

trela, brawl?


----------



## Trela

Yeah. Lemmie get onz.

Whenever I post a SHORT post, I dont use =Trela=. If I'm in a hurry, I dont use =Trela=. I got other reasons, too 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah. Lemmie get onz.
> 
> Whenever I post a SHORT post, I dont use =Trela=. If I'm in a hurry, I dont use =Trela=. I got other reasons, too
> 
> =Trela=


Orlynao?


Btw, I changed my name on Brawl.



~Hub~


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Lemmie get onz.
> 
> Whenever I post a SHORT post, I dont use =Trela=. If I'm in a hurry, I dont use =Trela=. I got other reasons, too
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Orlynao?
> 
> 
> Btw, I changed my name on Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Hub~
Click to expand...

whats your name now? is it omega? 

*gets on brawl*


----------



## bcb

IMO, I think I really improved my Wario. Want to test it?


----------



## cornymikey

sure pie, *goes back on* (FALCAWN PAWNCH! --> that means get ready for you know who)


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sure pie, *goes back on* (FALCAWN PAWNCH!)


I don't really want to brawl your Falcon. I brawled your Falcon like seven times in a row. Can I brawl soemthing else?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure pie, *goes back on* (FALCAWN PAWNCH!)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to brawl your Falcon. I brawled your Falcon like seven times in a row. Can I brawl soemthing else?
Click to expand...

darn it, fine. captain falcon is so fun to play with. (the most in my opinion) get ready for ummmm... sheik and lucario and snake!


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Lemmie get onz.
> 
> Whenever I post a SHORT post, I dont use =Trela=. If I'm in a hurry, I dont use =Trela=. I got other reasons, too
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Orlynao?
> 
> 
> Btw, I changed my name on Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Hub~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats your name now? is it omega?
> 
> *gets on brawl*
Click to expand...

Damn it. My disguise blown. *Goes back into shadows*

Brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure pie, *goes back on* (FALCAWN PAWNCH!)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really want to brawl your Falcon. I brawled your Falcon like seven times in a row. Can I brawl soemthing else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> darn it, fine. captain falcon is so fun to play with. (the most in my opinion) get ready for ummmm... sheik and lucario and snake!
Click to expand...

Mr. G&W is funner to use. >


----------



## bcb

That totally deserved a replay. =D


----------



## John102

Hey trela, how good is ozz?

btw: I know what Azen looks like, so now I shall stalk him, and convince him into telling me his secret brawling techniques! I SHALL ONE DAY RULE!


----------



## Trela

Ozz is another player down here in Texas. I think he used to be one of the best Falcos. Iono though.

Lol dont annoy Azen. He's gonna help me, Junebug, and Lee with a Combo Vid, and I'm pretty sure that'll annoy him. Just dont IM him like EVERY second; he hates that.

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Ozz is another player down here in Texas. I think he used to be one of the best Falcos. Iono though.
> 
> Lol dont annoy Azen. He's gonna help me, Junebug, and Lee with a Combo Vid, and I'm pretty sure that'll annoy him. Just dont IM him like EVERY second; he hates that.
> 
> =Trela=


you know I'm jking, but I'd like to brawl him sometime.....(and I want to brawl you again)

anyway, who do you think the best player with Ike is? I need to look a some yotube videos to see if I can pick up any strategies.....


----------



## cornymikey

lag at the end, bcb. :/


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Lemmie get onz.
> 
> Whenever I post a SHORT post, I dont use =Trela=. If I'm in a hurry, I dont use =Trela=. I got other reasons, too
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Orlynao?
> 
> 
> Btw, I changed my name on Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Hub~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats your name now? is it omega?
> 
> *gets on brawl*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it. My disguise blown. *Goes back into shadows*
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

you always want to brawl me at the worst times. :/

anyhoo, in 3 min, Im going to watch 24!


----------



## bcb

Trela, brawl sometime?


----------



## Trela

Azen, even though not a Wi-Fi guy, is the 2nd best Lucario on it. 1st is Junebug, and 3rd is either CuteLilLucario or me.

I dont really like saying me, but there has been no other Lucario that does well Online. Lee doesnt play Wi-Fi lol I dunno why he would  btw, I dunno who the best Ike is. I've heard it was Kirk though...

...Anyways. I need to have the Results on the following matches:

chubsterr Vs. Hub12
technoxmaniac Vs. john102
QNT3N Vs. xYoh

Wednesday, we start Round 4. Let's GOE pepz!

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela, brawl sometime?


Monday's my best day.


----------



## djman900

who  wants to help me find a new second main?
\
(1 v 1 only)


wow no1 wants to brawl?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Azen, even though not a Wi-Fi guy, is the 2nd best Lucario on it. 1st is Junebug, and 3rd is either CuteLilLucario or me.
> 
> I dont really like saying me, but there has been no other Lucario that does well Online. Lee doesnt play Wi-Fi lol I dunno why he would  btw, I dunno who the best Ike is. I've heard it was Kirk though...
> 
> ...Anyways. I need to have the Results on the following matches:
> 
> chubsterr Vs. Hub12
> technoxmaniac Vs. john102
> QNT3N Vs. xYoh
> 
> Wednesday, we start Round 4. Let's GOE pepz!
> 
> =Trela=


Alright! OK, I'm pretty sure I can take Techno, Horus, and Yetiman. Not sure about kilex (whoever that is), then I'm gonna die when I reach silver, unless I have a good day with wolf, or can catch him with my Ike. If that happens, then I think I'll be playing Mike, and if mike looses his vision halfway through the match, I'll play Djman, witch I actually think I can take him with my Wolf. Then, finally I'll have Trela who'll be no problem because I have a sniper at his house ready to kill him when we brawl.   

btw, I think you should have spread some of the good players around a little bit, they all ended up too close together.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azen, even though not a Wi-Fi guy, is the 2nd best Lucario on it. 1st is Junebug, and 3rd is either CuteLilLucario or me.
> 
> I dont really like saying me, but there has been no other Lucario that does well Online. Lee doesnt play Wi-Fi lol I dunno why he would  btw, I dunno who the best Ike is. I've heard it was Kirk though...
> 
> ...Anyways. I need to have the Results on the following matches:
> 
> chubsterr Vs. Hub12
> technoxmaniac Vs. john102
> QNT3N Vs. xYoh
> 
> Wednesday, we start Round 4. Let's GOE pepz!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! OK, I'm pretty sure I can take Techno, Horus, and Yetiman. Not sure about kilex (whoever that is), then I'm gonna die when I reach silver, unless I have a good day with wolf, or can catch him with my Ike. If that happens, then I think I'll be playing Mike, and if mike looses his vision halfway through the match, I'll play Djman, witch I actually think I can take him with my Wolf. Then, finally I'll have Trela who'll be no problem because I have a sniper at his house ready to kill him when we brawl.
> 
> btw, I think you should have spread some of the good players around a little bit, they all ended up too close together.
Click to expand...

Your wolf vs my diddy not a cha- wait wolf has defleter? damn it, well wanna help me find a 2nd main


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azen, even though not a Wi-Fi guy, is the 2nd best Lucario on it. 1st is Junebug, and 3rd is either CuteLilLucario or me.
> 
> I dont really like saying me, but there has been no other Lucario that does well Online. Lee doesnt play Wi-Fi lol I dunno why he would  btw, I dunno who the best Ike is. I've heard it was Kirk though...
> 
> ...Anyways. I need to have the Results on the following matches:
> 
> chubsterr Vs. Hub12
> technoxmaniac Vs. john102
> QNT3N Vs. xYoh
> 
> Wednesday, we start Round 4. Let's GOE pepz!
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! OK, I'm pretty sure I can take Techno, Horus, and Yetiman. Not sure about kilex (whoever that is), then I'm gonna die when I reach silver, unless I have a good day with wolf, or can catch him with my Ike. If that happens, then I think I'll be playing Mike, and if mike looses his vision halfway through the match, I'll play Djman, witch I actually think I can take him with my Wolf. Then, finally I'll have Trela who'll be no problem because I have a sniper at his house ready to kill him when we brawl.
> 
> btw, I think you should have spread some of the good players around a little bit, they all ended up too close together.
Click to expand...

You're forgetting somebody in between your equation. :veryhappy:


----------



## djman900

I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you 


ANYONE WANNA BRAWL? TRELA BCB MIKEY JOHN?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you


I beat Kilex 3-0 in another tourney... -_-


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex 3-0 in another tourney... -_-
Click to expand...

Congrats now wanna brawl?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex 3-0 in another tourney... -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats now wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

Old news. I'm not so sure if I wanna.

(May I recommend Snake, Falco, Ness, or Lucas for you to train?  )


----------



## Trela

john102 said:
			
		

> Alright! OK, I'm pretty sure I can take Techno, Horus, and Yetiman. Not sure about kilex (whoever that is), then I'm gonna die when I reach silver, unless I have a good day with wolf, or can catch him with my Ike. If that happens, then I think I'll be playing Mike, and if mike looses his vision halfway through the match, I'll play Djman, witch I actually think I can take him with my Wolf. Then, finally I'll have Trela who'll be no problem because I have a sniper at his house ready to kill him when we brawl.
> 
> btw, I think you should have spread some of the good players around a little bit, they all ended up too close together.


:O
John, you were supposed to do your match with T X M today!  get it done by tomorrow then. Try doing it right now if he's able to though.

Horus is getting better. I would watch out for him. Yeti is supposed to be really good, but I've never Brawled him yet. KIlex is good, too. He's a little underrated by most, but sometimes, he can be beast :O

And yes, the bracket was ALL screwed up. After I found out that Cofee, Piranha, and Zay couldn't be in it, I wanted to change the Bracket. It was too late though. I couldn't do anything about it. I wish I could've, so I'm really sorry guys 

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex 3-0 in another tourney... -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats now wanna brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news. I'm not so sure if I wanna.
> 
> (May I recommend Snake, Falco, Ness, or Lucas for you to train? <_< )
Click to expand...

Falco is my 2nd or third main,i suck with snake i wanna use someone not many ppl use
pokemon trainer, i also wanna try ness and lucas


----------



## djman900

i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me


----------



## Toad Kart 64

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex 3-0 in another tourney... -_-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats now wanna brawl?
Click to expand...

I got so close to beating Kilex, I swear in both battles he knocked me out when he had like 100% damage with one life left.


----------



## bcb

Lawl. Well, Ness and Lucas both have pros and cons.

Ness is for combos, and is harder to pick up.
Lucas is for speed, is easier to pick up.

Ness is stronger in the air, Lucas is stronger on the ground.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lawl. Well, Ness and Lucas both have pros and cons.
> 
> Ness is for combos, and is harder to pick up.
> Lucas is for speed, is easier to pick up.
> 
> Ness is stronger in the air, Lucas is stronger on the ground.


Really? I think it's the opposite....

I pwn with Lucas in the air, but suck with him on the ground...

And I rock with Ness on the ground, but can't do crap in the air.


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawl. Well, Ness and Lucas both have pros and cons.
> 
> Ness is for combos, and is harder to pick up.
> Lucas is for speed, is easier to pick up.
> 
> Ness is stronger in the air, Lucas is stronger on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think it's the opposite....
> 
> I pwn with Lucas in the air, but suck with him on the ground...
> 
> And I rock with Ness on the ground, but can't do crap in the air.
Click to expand...

Well... I...

*Rethinks*

They're both from Earthbound which means God Tier.


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANNA BRAWL? TRELA BCB MIKEY JOHN?


I've never brawled Kilex before, so I might loose, I might not, depends if I'm on my game.

@pie: I really want to brawl you, I've heard you are pretty good. For some reason I think we'll be pretty evenly matched.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat Kilex john I'm pretty sure i can beat you
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANNA BRAWL? TRELA BCB MIKEY JOHN?
> 
> 
> 
> I've never brawled Kilex before, so I might loose, I might not, depends if I'm on my game.
> 
> @pie: I really want to brawl you, I've heard you are pretty good. For some reason I think we'll be pretty evenly matched.
Click to expand...

Well, you heard right. I have your code right? Your name is...

Well, I'm bcb.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> Alright! OK, I'm pretty sure I can take Techno, Horus, and Yetiman. Not sure about kilex (whoever that is), then I'm gonna die when I reach silver, unless I have a good day with wolf, or can catch him with my Ike. If that happens, then I think I'll be playing Ryudo, and if mike looses his vision halfway through the match, I'll play Djman, witch I actually think I can take him with my Wolf. Then, finally I'll have Trela who'll be no problem because I have a sniper at his house ready to kill him when we brawl.
> 
> btw, I think you should have spread some of the good players around a little bit, they all ended up too close together.


Fixed. o:<
And I highly agree this was unbalanced... very.


----------



## bcb

Hey, if it gets me a high position in the tourney, I'm good with it!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hey, if it gets me a high position in the tourney, I'm good with it!


lol
You and DJ were given such an easy way. XD


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if it gets me a high position in the tourney, I'm good with it!
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> You and DJ were given such an easy way. XD
Click to expand...



It was so close between me and DJ. Back and forth, over 150%. It still scars me.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, if it gets me a high position in the tourney, I'm good with it!
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> You and DJ were given such an easy way. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was so close between me and DJ. Back and forth, over 150%. It still scars me.
Click to expand...

lol, I wish I was up there, then it would be like the semipros of TBT against the pros of TBT. (semi on top, pros on the bottom)


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me


Don't main Falco he's mine <3

btw john i suck don't worry


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me
> 
> 
> 
> Don't main Falco he's mine <3
> 
> btw john i suck don't worry
Click to expand...

But he gets uber lucky.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me
> 
> 
> 
> Don't main Falco he's mine <3
> 
> btw john i suck don't worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
Click to expand...

Nah, i suck alot

I kill myself like everytime


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me
> 
> 
> 
> Don't main Falco he's mine <3
> 
> btw john i suck don't worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
Click to expand...

Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me
> 
> 
> 
> Don't main Falco he's mine <3
> 
> btw john i suck don't worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
Click to expand...

His Falco is rape. :l
But you are uber lucky. o:<


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His Falco is rape. :l
> But you are uber lucky. o:<
Click to expand...

I never tell my secrets, has i fear copiers/immitations/cloners/look alikes, but it only works with two characters and Fox isn't one of them, wait nvm just one and thats Falco [btw i rape those who tell my secrets IRL!!]


and your suppose to go along with this "i  suck" thing so i can surprise the shight out of him >:0


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me
> 
> 
> 
> Don't main Falco he's mine <3
> 
> btw john i suck don't worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
Click to expand...

Don't you just run and then smash the c stick upwards? It's what I do with Sonic.

I learned how to cancel the spin dash. Yay


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you just run and then smash the c stick upwards? It's what I do with Sonic.
> 
> I learned how to cancel the spin dash. Yay
Click to expand...

Silvarr wanna join My FFA? Fighting two good players.


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suck with pokemon trainer horus owned me
> 
> 
> 
> Don't main Falco he's mine <3
> 
> btw john i suck don't worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
Click to expand...

it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.

while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.
> 
> while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.
Click to expand...

You man Snake's slidey thing into up smash?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.
> 
> while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You man Snake's slidey thing into up smash?
Click to expand...

yep, i learned how to do that.

and i cant do wavedashing without putting 5 fingers on the stick. :/


----------



## Hub12

SILVER! Join my room


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SILVER! Join my room


notice how hub completely ignores me. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.
> 
> while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You man Snake's slidey thing into up smash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i learned how to do that.
> 
> and i cant do wavedashing without putting 5 fingers on the stick. :/
Click to expand...

I gave it ago but I could only do it about 50% of the time. Since I don't main snake, I cba to perfect it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone wanna Brawl at 4:30?

=Trela=

Oops, i mean...

+Alecks+


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.
> 
> while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You man Snake's slidey thing into up smash?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, i learned how to do that.
> 
> and i cant do wavedashing without putting 5 fingers on the stick. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave it ago but I could only do it about 50% of the time. Since I don't main snake, I cba to perfect it.
Click to expand...

I dont main snake either, so I do it like 75% of the time.

then, online, i try and fail and my opponent hits me with a smash attack.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER! Join my room
> 
> 
> 
> notice how hub completely ignores me. :/
Click to expand...

No I didn't.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER! Join my room
> 
> 
> 
> notice how hub completely ignores me. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't.
Click to expand...

oh, oops, i meant slightly ignores me.


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER! Join my room
> 
> 
> 
> notice how hub completely ignores me. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, oops, i meant slightly ignores me.
Click to expand...

-_- Brawl Mikey?


----------



## Silverstorms

Notice how Hub is ignoring the fact that I'm ignoring him.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Notice how everyone ignored mah post


----------



## Helen

Hi!


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SILVER! Join my room
> 
> 
> 
> notice how hub completely ignores me. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, oops, i meant slightly ignores me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_- Brawl Mikey?
Click to expand...


sure, but it might lag, if it does, ill leave.


----------



## Hub12

Helen said:
			
		

> Hi!


SPAMMER! Get out of this thread.

Pwease Silver?


----------



## Draco Roar

Notice how I have to always fight Trelas family when we are in oppisite timezones?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> SPAMMER! Get out of this thread.
> 
> Pwease Silver?
Click to expand...

No Beneh.

I'm doing Tech homework.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> SPAMMER! Get out of this thread.
> 
> Pwease Silver?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Beneh.
> 
> I'm doing Tech homework.
Click to expand...

Damn you tech HW.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But he gets uber lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.
> 
> while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.
Click to expand...

*censored.4.0* going to get raped

but thats not everything


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, i suck alot
> 
> I kill myself like everytime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your good, i wanna main fox but how do you do the thing were u run and then up smash so fast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only works w/ classic/gamecube controller and only w/ falco and snake.
> 
> while running push c-stick down slightly then up fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.4.0* going to get raped
> 
> but thats not everything
Click to expand...

Whorus has....."Secrets". Whore Man Brawl?


----------



## djman900

Brawl anyone? Help me find second main


----------



## djman900

djman900 said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone? Help me find second main


bcb


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone? Help me find second main
> 
> 
> 
> bcb
Click to expand...

Umm... Okay.  :veryhappy: 

Prepare for Wario! And maybe Ness. Maybe even some others if I feel like it.


----------



## cornymikey

err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?


YOU CALLIN MY NAME WEIRD!?!?!?!?!

Trela is Albert backwards without the "b".

Cornyman


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

What makes you think my name isn't Ryudo Dragoon? o.0


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> What makes you think my name isn't Ryudo Dragoon? o.0


omg, you must have the coolest name in the world! Besides the name *censored.3.0*


----------



## Yetiman15

cornymikey said:
			
		

> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?


You act like you've never faced me.


----------



## cornymikey

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> You act like you've never faced me.
Click to expand...

oh, oops, well then, i mean most people.


----------



## Silverstorms

Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.

it was fun 

My Coffe > Hub's Trela


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela


lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.
Click to expand...

Yeah...no

its so *censored.3.0*ing annoying when people immitate my Falco, they don't understand anything i do and usually spam his F-Smash


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...no
> 
> its so *censored.3.0*ing annoying when people immitate my Falco, they don't understand anything i do and usually spam his F-Smash
Click to expand...

I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything. 
and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.
Click to expand...

My Coffe owns all   

Hub tried and failed to copy my Ness  <_<


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela


Let's have anotha go Silver!
NUH UH SILVER
MY NESS TRIED AND WON.....SORTA


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have anotha go Silver!
Click to expand...

so obsessed with brawling silver! 

and theres something wrong whenever i brawl you online, hub. when i join you with my router connection, i get disconnected, so i have to change to my crappy DSL provided server and it works then.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Coffe owns all
> 
> Hub tried and failed to copy my Ness  <_<
Click to expand...

I have a decent ness, practicing with him.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have anotha go Silver!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so obsessed with brawling silver!
> 
> and theres something wrong whenever i brawl you online, hub. when i join you with my router connection, i get disconnected, so i have to change to my crappy DSL provided server and it works then.
Click to expand...

I get DCed whenever I try to join Hub too.

And no Hub, your Silver Ness got owned by my Trela Diddy.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have anotha go Silver!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so obsessed with brawling silver!
> 
> and theres something wrong whenever i brawl you online, hub. when i join you with my router connection, i get disconnected, so i have to change to my crappy DSL provided server and it works then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get DCed whenever I try to join Hub too.
> 
> And no Hub, your Silver Ness got owned by my Trela Diddy.
Click to expand...

Shush you..


LET'S HAVE ANOTHA GO SILVARR!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have anotha go Silver!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so obsessed with brawling silver!
> 
> and theres something wrong whenever i brawl you online, hub. when i join you with my router connection, i get disconnected, so i have to change to my crappy DSL provided server and it works then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get DCed whenever I try to join Hub too.
> 
> And no Hub, your Silver Ness got owned by my Trela Diddy.
Click to expand...

oh, i guess hub's router thing prevents certain servers?
and diddy is so damn annoying with the bananas. thats why i love to use it whenever I use all my primary characters enough.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have anotha go Silver!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so obsessed with brawling silver!
> 
> and theres something wrong whenever i brawl you online, hub. when i join you with my router connection, i get disconnected, so i have to change to my crappy DSL provided server and it works then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get DCed whenever I try to join Hub too.
> 
> And no Hub, your Silver Ness got owned by my Trela Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess hub's router thing prevents certain servers?
> and diddy is so damn annoying with the bananas. thats why i love to use it whenever I use all my primary characters enough.
Click to expand...

Mr. G&W reverse rapes Diddy Kong.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> so obsessed with brawling silver!
> 
> and theres something wrong whenever i brawl you online, hub. when i join you with my router connection, i get disconnected, so i have to change to my crappy DSL provided server and it works then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get DCed whenever I try to join Hub too.
> 
> And no Hub, your Silver Ness got owned by my Trela Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, i guess hub's router thing prevents certain servers?
> and diddy is so damn annoying with the bananas. thats why i love to use it whenever I use all my primary characters enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. G&W reverse rapes Diddy Kong.
Click to expand...

Pshhhh! Sure, ryudo.


----------



## Trela

Dang. I need to keep up with this Thread, and I wanna get this Tournament over with. *Please, if you finished your match, tell me!* I've given the early Rounds now like 3 days, so after today, no excuses...

And lol. It feels good being imitated  I liek being Azen and Lee sometimes lol.

Mike: Once you learn how to deal with Diddys, it gets SOO much easier. Diddy is my favorite match up for Lucario now.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page

For RYudo.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page


Fail...
Anyways, back to topic.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fail...
> Anyways, back to topic.
Click to expand...

But,But,But, Did you watch it? xD


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CALLIN MY NAME WEIRD!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Trela is Albert backwards without the "b".
> 
> Cornyman
Click to expand...

Don't worry I'm with ya mike.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5mUhZ3VsyE&feature=channel_page
> 
> For RYudo.


lol, i laughed!!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CALLIN MY NAME WEIRD!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Trela is Albert backwards without the "b".
> 
> Cornyman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry I'm with ya mike.
Click to expand...

oops, forgot about you!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Dang. I need to keep up with this Thread, and I wanna get this Tournament over with. *Please, if you finished your match, tell me!* I've given the early Rounds now like 3 days, so after today, no excuses...
> 
> And lol. It feels good being imitated  I liek being Azen and Lee sometimes lol.
> 
> Mike: Once you learn how to deal with Diddys, it gets SOO much easier. Diddy is my favorite match up for Lucario now.
> 
> =Trela=


with meta knight you can jump over the bananas most of the time, but its still annoying!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CALLIN MY NAME WEIRD!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Trela is Albert backwards without the "b".
> 
> Cornyman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry I'm with ya mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops, forgot about you!
Click to expand...

 :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!

but I want a cool name.  :'(


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CALLIN MY NAME WEIRD!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Trela is Albert backwards without the "b".
> 
> Cornyman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry I'm with ya mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops, forgot about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> but I want a cool name.  :'(
Click to expand...

no screw it. your own name is as cool as can be! 



@Trela: I'm gonna own in the tournament on TTC!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CALLIN MY NAME WEIRD!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Trela is Albert backwards without the "b".
> 
> Cornyman
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry I'm with ya mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops, forgot about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> but I want a cool name.  :'(
Click to expand...

Why are you Chris on MKW?


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I'm with ya mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops, forgot about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> but I want a cool name.  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you Chris on MKW?
Click to expand...

wtf?!? anyhoo, ryudo are you gonna join TTC's tourney?


----------



## Hub12

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/h_Kch2-5_mI&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/h_Kch2-5_mI&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Kch2-5_mI&feature=channel_page


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I'm with ya mike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oops, forgot about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> but I want a cool name.  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you Chris on MKW?
Click to expand...

OK, lemme explain.

Chris, is my ACTUAL name, but as I grew up I've been called by my middle name all the time, which is John. So, yeah.


----------



## Trela

Haha good Vid 

Mostly every Brawler has wierd names, but they have "origins" to help explain why they are called that. As for Mew2king, lol. He thought he was the coolest Mewtwo in Melee (he used to main him), so I guess that's why he made that name. Of course, nearly everyone at Tournaments just call him by his real name, Jason 

The origin behind my name is pretty basic. My cousin and I used to play ToonTown like 4 or 5 years ago, and she could never say my name correctly! She would always call me Alert lol. Since I didnt like the name Alert, I just switched it around to Trela. I thought it wuz HIP, so I kept it. SO, it was my cousin who gave me the name Trela, technically speaking.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Haha good Vid
> 
> Mostly every Brawler has wierd names, but they have "origins" to help explain why they are called that. As for Mew2king, lol. He thought he was the coolest Mewtwo in Melee (he used to main him), so I guess that's why he made that name. Of course, nearly everyone at Tournaments just call him by his real name, Jason
> 
> The origin behind my name is pretty basic. My cousin and I used to play ToonTown like 4 or 5 years ago, and she could never say my name correctly! She would always call me Alert lol. Since I didnt like the name Alert, I just switched it around to Trela. I thought it wuz HIP, so I kept it. SO, it was my cousin who gave me the name Trela, technically speaking.
> 
> =Trela=


errr, weird names. Azen, Trela, M2K, ill never understand this.


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/h_Kch2-5_mI&feature=channel_page'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/h_Kch2-5_mI&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Kch2-5_mI&feature=channel_page


WATCH THIS ONE

Lol Alert.

ALERT ALERT, AN AWESOME BRAWL IS COMING. 

I picked FIre5 for an unknown reason but then I switched it to Omega.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oops, forgot about you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> but I want a cool name.  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you Chris on MKW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, lemme explain.
> 
> Chris, is my ACTUAL name, but as I grew up I've been called by my middle name all the time, which is John. So, yeah.
Click to expand...

.... then you ARENT one of the people who use their real name!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good Vid
> 
> Mostly every Brawler has wierd names, but they have "origins" to help explain why they are called that. As for Mew2king, lol. He thought he was the coolest Mewtwo in Melee (he used to main him), so I guess that's why he made that name. Of course, nearly everyone at Tournaments just call him by his real name, Jason
> 
> The origin behind my name is pretty basic. My cousin and I used to play ToonTown like 4 or 5 years ago, and she could never say my name correctly! She would always call me Alert lol. Since I didnt like the name Alert, I just switched it around to Trela. I thought it wuz HIP, so I kept it. SO, it was my cousin who gave me the name Trela, technically speaking.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> errr, weird names. Azen, Trela, M2K, ill never understand this.
Click to expand...

I thought azen was a real name.  :O 

btw, from now on refer to me as "master" that's now my new nickname.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :O O NOEZ YOU DIDN'T!
> 
> but I want a cool name.  :'(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you Chris on MKW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK, lemme explain.
> 
> Chris, is my ACTUAL name, but as I grew up I've been called by my middle name all the time, which is John. So, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... then you ARENT one of the people who use their real name!
Click to expand...

well, it is my name, just not my first name.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good Vid
> 
> Mostly every Brawler has wierd names, but they have "origins" to help explain why they are called that. As for Mew2king, lol. He thought he was the coolest Mewtwo in Melee (he used to main him), so I guess that's why he made that name. Of course, nearly everyone at Tournaments just call him by his real name, Jason
> 
> The origin behind my name is pretty basic. My cousin and I used to play ToonTown like 4 or 5 years ago, and she could never say my name correctly! She would always call me Alert lol. Since I didnt like the name Alert, I just switched it around to Trela. I thought it wuz HIP, so I kept it. SO, it was my cousin who gave me the name Trela, technically speaking.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> errr, weird names. Azen, Trela, M2K, ill never understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought azen was a real name.  :O
> 
> btw, from now on refer to me as "master" that's now my new nickname.
Click to expand...

yiiiiiis, master!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good Vid
> 
> Mostly every Brawler has wierd names, but they have "origins" to help explain why they are called that. As for Mew2king, lol. He thought he was the coolest Mewtwo in Melee (he used to main him), so I guess that's why he made that name. Of course, nearly everyone at Tournaments just call him by his real name, Jason
> 
> The origin behind my name is pretty basic. My cousin and I used to play ToonTown like 4 or 5 years ago, and she could never say my name correctly! She would always call me Alert lol. Since I didnt like the name Alert, I just switched it around to Trela. I thought it wuz HIP, so I kept it. SO, it was my cousin who gave me the name Trela, technically speaking.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> errr, weird names. Azen, Trela, M2K, ill never understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought azen was a real name.  :O
> 
> btw, from now on refer to me as "master" that's now my new nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yiiiiiis, master!
Click to expand...

*likes*

Trela Techno said he won't be ready to brawl until nine. =/


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...no
> 
> its so *censored.3.0*ing annoying when people immitate my Falco, they don't understand anything i do and usually spam his F-Smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything.
> and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T
Click to expand...

I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.

like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Hub were imitating people the other day.
> 
> it was fun
> 
> My Coffe > Hub's Trela
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my lucario is very awesome now, i pretend im trela whenever i use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...no
> 
> its so *censored.3.0*ing annoying when people immitate my Falco, they don't understand anything i do and usually spam his F-Smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything.
> and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
Click to expand...

no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha good Vid
> 
> Mostly every Brawler has wierd names, but they have "origins" to help explain why they are called that. As for Mew2king, lol. He thought he was the coolest Mewtwo in Melee (he used to main him), so I guess that's why he made that name. Of course, nearly everyone at Tournaments just call him by his real name, Jason
> 
> The origin behind my name is pretty basic. My cousin and I used to play ToonTown like 4 or 5 years ago, and she could never say my name correctly! She would always call me Alert lol. Since I didnt like the name Alert, I just switched it around to Trela. I thought it wuz HIP, so I kept it. SO, it was my cousin who gave me the name Trela, technically speaking.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> errr, weird names. Azen, Trela, M2K, ill never understand this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought azen was a real name.  :O
> 
> btw, from now on refer to me as "master" that's now my new nickname.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yiiiiiis, master!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *likes*
> 
> Trela Techno said he won't be ready to brawl until nine. =/
Click to expand...

I want a cool name with an origin :/

i use Horus because i strangley like it, better than my real name


----------



## Trela

John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I

And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.

=Trela=


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...no
> 
> its so *censored.3.0*ing annoying when people immitate my Falco, they don't understand anything i do and usually spam his F-Smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything.
> and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
Click to expand...

that's why wolf is awesome, he has a reflector. Besides, bananas are way worse than any blaster.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I
> 
> And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.
> 
> =Trela=


still, waluigi or Azila havent fought yet. Waluigi hasnt been too active anymore...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...no
> 
> its so *censored.3.0*ing annoying when people immitate my Falco, they don't understand anything i do and usually spam his F-Smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything.
> and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
Click to expand...

ever fight Trela's Falco? 

anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything.
> and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever fight Trela's Falco?
> 
> anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash
Click to expand...

nope never fought trelas falco.
oh! so thats what the gattling combo is. did they really need a name?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I
> 
> And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.
> 
> =Trela=


Hub12  is scared

Lee Martin sounds like a Rapist or something for some reason...

TRELA OR HORUS BRAWL?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever fight Trela's Falco?
> 
> anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope never fought trelas falco.
> oh! so thats what the gattling combo is. did they really need a name?
Click to expand...

Ask him to andvfight him, you'll hopefully understand. and yes it makes it sound shight and so people know what your talking about


wii = ticking me off kay


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever fight Trela's Falco?
> 
> anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope never fought trelas falco.
> oh! so thats what the gattling combo is. did they really need a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to andvfight him, you'll hopefully understand. and yes it makes it sound shight and so people know what your talking about
> 
> 
> wii = ticking me off kay
Click to expand...

well, it doesnt matter. falco is annoying in general.


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I used to main falco first, and i never copied yours and i never spam anything.
> and what you do is shoot your lazzors when youre far away or wait for someone to come up to you then chain grab the hell outta them.  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever fight Trela's Falco?
> 
> anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash
Click to expand...

I HAVE! That was the best I ever did against him too, not that I've battled him more than a few times. I know what you're talking about also.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ever fight Trela's Falco?
> 
> anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope never fought trelas falco.
> oh! so thats what the gattling combo is. did they really need a name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask him to andvfight him, you'll hopefully understand. and yes it makes it sound shight and so people know what your talking about
> 
> 
> wii = ticking me off kay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, it doesnt matter. falco is annoying in general.
Click to expand...

Ironic


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I
> 
> And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12  is scared
> 
> Lee Martin sounds like a Rapist or something for some reason...
> 
> TRELA OR HORUS BRAWL?
Click to expand...

Trelllllaaaa????


I just learned in Health Class that Houston was like almost the fattest City in the U.S.A...

No Offense to Trela of course.

I bet you is skinny as a toothpick.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I
> 
> And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12  is scared
> 
> Lee Martin sounds like a Rapist or something for some reason...
> 
> TRELA OR HORUS BRAWL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trelllllaaaa????
> 
> 
> I just learned in Health Class that Houston was like almost the fattest City in the U.S.A...
> 
> No Offense to Trela of course.
> 
> I bet you is skinny as a toothpick.
Click to expand...

you watched the supersize me vid, didn't you?

I'll brawl you in a bit.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually CG sense most get out of it, so i tend to use the Gattling combo alot.
> 
> like diddy, falco is suppose to use lasers alot and I'm trying to do that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no idea what gattling combo is, but just using lasers is more spamtastic than bananas. i remember yesterday when i was so annoyed by the lasers while using Zero Suit Samus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ever fight Trela's Falco?
> 
> anyway Gattling combo is the Dash>U-smash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HAVE! That was the best I ever did against him too, not that I've battled him more than a few times. I know what you're talking about also.
Click to expand...

Yeah he uses lasers to kinda stund then uses another attack or something like that


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I
> 
> And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12  is scared
> 
> Lee Martin sounds like a Rapist or something for some reason...
> 
> TRELA OR HORUS BRAWL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trelllllaaaa????
> 
> 
> I just learned in Health Class that Houston was like almost the fattest City in the U.S.A...
> 
> No Offense to Trela of course.
> 
> I bet you is skinny as a toothpick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you watched the supersize me vid, didn't you?
> 
> I'll brawl you in a bit.
Click to expand...

Yes. I did.


I will NEVER eat at MacDonalds again. :x

But Seriously, Trela is probably skinny.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John: That's fine. The rounds going on currently will be finished tonight, and I'll probably be advancing random people  again :I
> 
> And Azen isnt his real name. Christopher is, or Chris. Lee Martin's name is...Lee Martin LOL.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12  is scared
> 
> Lee Martin sounds like a Rapist or something for some reason...
> 
> TRELA OR HORUS BRAWL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trelllllaaaa????
> 
> 
> I just learned in Health Class that Houston was like almost the fattest City in the U.S.A...
> 
> No Offense to Trela of course.
> 
> I bet you is skinny as a toothpick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you watched the supersize me vid, didn't you?
> 
> I'll brawl you in a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> 
> I will NEVER eat at MacDonalds again. :x
> 
> But Seriously, Trela is probably skinny.
Click to expand...

that's actually outdated, here's a better list of the top 10

   1.  Mississippi (32% of adults are obese)
   2. Alabama (30.3%)
   3. Tennessee (30.1%)
   4. Louisiana (29.8%)
   5. West Virginia (29.5%)
   6. Arkansas (28.7%)
   7. South Carolina (28.4%)
   8. Georgia (28.2%)
   9. Oklahoma (28.1%)
  10. Texas (28.1%)


----------



## Trela

Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I

So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepHub12  is scared
> 
> Lee Martin sounds like a Rapist or something for some reason...
> 
> TRELA OR HORUS BRAWL?
> 
> 
> 
> Trelllllaaaa????
> 
> 
> I just learned in Health Class that Houston was like almost the fattest City in the U.S.A...
> 
> No Offense to Trela of course.
> 
> I bet you is skinny as a toothpick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you watched the supersize me vid, didn't you?
> 
> I'll brawl you in a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I did.
> 
> 
> I will NEVER eat at MacDonalds again. :x
> 
> But Seriously, Trela is probably skinny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's actually outdated, here's a better list of the top 10
> 
> 1.  Mississippi (32% of adults are obese)
> 2. Alabama (30.3%)
> 3. Tennessee (30.1%)
> 4. Louisiana (29.8%)
> 5. West Virginia (29.5%)
> 6. Arkansas (28.7%)
> 7. South Carolina (28.4%)
> 8. Georgia (28.2%)
> 9. Oklahoma (28.1%)
> 10. Texas (28.1%)
Click to expand...

I thought.....Missouri was now the fattest state?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=


 Well, Excuseeeee me Princess, for trying to be a good friend. >_>


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=


TRELOWNED

but srsly awesome, your skinny like me <3 oh and i still want the falco ditto without distractions coughchubcough


@hub: not anymore sense they found out i'm living here


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Excuseeeee me Princess, for trying to be a good friend. >_>
Click to expand...

Nah, u be stalker nub.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> TRELOWNED
> 
> but srsly awesome, your skinny like me <3 oh and i still want the falco ditto without distractions coughchubcough
> 
> 
> @hub: not anymore sense they found out i'm living here
Click to expand...

You live in Missouri? Kewl.


Sowwie Trela >.<


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Excuseeeee me Princess, for trying to be a good friend. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, u be stalker nub.
Click to expand...

SHHHHHH...

We don't want them to find out.

Lalalala...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Excuseeeee me Princess, for trying to be a good friend. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, u be stalker nub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHHHHHH...
> 
> We don't want them to find out.
> 
> Lalalala...
Click to expand...

O_O

bad idea telling hub were i lived


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Excuseeeee me Princess, for trying to be a good friend. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, u be stalker nub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHHHHHH...
> 
> We don't want them to find out.
> 
> Lalalala...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> bad idea telling hub were i lived
Click to expand...

N-N-no-no-Nope.

Of course not. Why? xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, I REALLY dont mean to be rude or anything, but, I HATE when you call my name like that, especially when you PM me like that. I usually get important PMs, and every time I get a PM from you, I think it's about something important :I
> 
> So please, dont PM me and quote your Posts to me. I really dont mean to be mean, and I'll get on Brawl in like 20 mins. Oh, and yes, I am skinny lol
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Excuseeeee me Princess, for trying to be a good friend. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, u be stalker nub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHHHHHH...
> 
> We don't want them to find out.
> 
> Lalalala...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> 
> bad idea telling hub were i lived
Click to expand...

What's your city again? >


----------



## Horus

noob rapists


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> noob rapists


You would know. :O


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> noob rapists


*censored.2.0* he found out what I was...

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noob rapists
> 
> 
> 
> You would know. :O
Click to expand...

well i don't rape other rapists,

GAWD


----------



## Horus

I'll be on SSBB

@Trela: DITTO!


----------



## Trela

Yeah lemmie do Dittos with Horus, then we can do some 1on1's Hub.

THEN I'll probably do FFA's. Eww...

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah lemmie do Dittos with Horus, then we can do some 1on1's Hub.
> 
> THEN I'll probably do FFA's. Eww...
> 
> =Trela=


Ew YOUR FACE. Naw, I'm just kidding.

But I LOVE FFA's. >_>


----------



## MygL

cornymikey said:
			
		

> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?


Im want to change my  name to MygL which is actually very similar to my real name.


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> Im want to change my  name to MygL which is actually very similar to my real name.
Click to expand...

LEMME GUESS YOUR REAL NAME. It's close to Mygl so it must be.....



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Bob, Amirite?</div>


----------



## cornymikey

is it miguel, xyoh?


----------



## MygL

Lawl, yeah cornymikey

Im guessing your name is Mike? Or Micheal? Which is my name in english


----------



## djman900

You guys'll never guess mine  brawl ne1? i mean it dosnt ryme with dj and isn't my name in accf


----------



## MygL

Lol your ACCF name says TJ?


----------



## djman900

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol your ACCF name says TJ?


How'd you know :O


----------



## MygL

djman900 said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol your ACCF name* says TJ?
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you know :O
Click to expand...

I really dont know :O 

Well lets stop spamming...

I won against QNT3N... Now... What... ...


----------



## John102

I beat txm


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?


What makes you think bcb isn't my name?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think bcb isn't my name?
Click to expand...

Because it isn't.

bcb as a name? :/


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> err, i just realized something. almost every brawler here has some weird name: Trela, Cofee, Silver, Xyoh... why am i the only one who uses his actual name?
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think bcb isn't my name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it isn't.
> 
> bcb as a name? :/
Click to expand...

Yeah. My name is kinda like TJ, DJ, CJ...

But it has three letters instead of two. xD


----------



## John102

So I guess Horus is next........if I win then I'll have Yeti, I just found out how good he his today, so he might be a problem.....


----------



## djman900

who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*



EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I'm still waiiting for my next match. :'(
Trela is already 50. :/
Hub, hurry up and get through the ranks so I can kill you. > : ' D


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him


nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*


You're probably going to face Silver.

If not, Mike.

If Mike gets over confident and loses... I might see you again. And then we've got John, who Johns too much.

(Seriously, to counter a Diddy just learn Wario. He eats bananas! I guess Kirby could work too. Isn't that right, DJ? You had to pull out so many bananas over and over.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Still haven't fought Asora :]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

But Mr. G&W owns Diddy. D:

Yay, 100 pages.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably going to face Silver.
> 
> If not, Mike.
> 
> If Mike gets over confident and loses... I might see you again. And then we've got *John, who Johns too much.*
> 
> (Seriously, to counter a Diddy just learn Wario. He eats bananas! I guess Kirby could work too. Isn't that right, DJ? You had to pull out so many bananas over and over.)
Click to expand...

HEY! whats that suppose to mean?


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
Click to expand...

But isn't bcb better den mike?


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
Click to expand...

well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
Click to expand...

Then i must be 4th


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then i must be 4th
Click to expand...

you're full of it buddy.   

I'd say silver, is 4th, and a tie between ryudo's gameandwatch, and xYoh


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then i must be 4th
Click to expand...

I'd like to state the following.
If person A beats person B and Person B beats person C, that does not always mean A beats C.
And I've beaten you a lot, although they were close matches.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then i must be 4th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to state the following.
> If person A beats person B and Person B beats person C, that does not always mean A beats C.
> And I've beaten you a lot, although they were close matches.
Click to expand...

And i've beaten you a lot


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then i must be 4th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to state the following.
> If person A beats person B and Person B beats person C, that does not always mean A beats C.
> And I've beaten you a lot, although they were close matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i've beaten you a lot
Click to expand...

and I've never brawled you one on one........or at all(have I?)


----------



## djman900

Not one on one


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Not one on one


If I could, I would tonight, I'd give you a good fight too. >=)


----------



## djman900

Orly? Why can't you brawl now?


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Orly? Why can't you brawl now?


Well, if it wasn't for the fact that everyone in my family wasn't addicted to American Idol. it wouldn't be a problem if they all watched it on the same TV, but since they all insist on using different TV's to watch it, I'm skrewd.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly? Why can't you brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it wasn't for the fact that everyone in my family wasn't addicted to American Idol. it wouldn't be a problem if they all watched it on the same TV, but since they all insist on using different TV's to watch it, I'm skrewd.
Click to expand...

lmao ask politely for them to watch on same tv


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly? Why can't you brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it wasn't for the fact that everyone in my family wasn't addicted to American Idol. it wouldn't be a problem if they all watched it on the same TV, but since they all insist on using different TV's to watch it, I'm skrewd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao ask politely for them to watch on same tv
Click to expand...

well, all of them using the same TV would actually be a little crazy since I have a pretty big family, and even if they did move, it wouldn't matter because, my wii is connected to the biggest TV in the house right now, and I'm too lazy to move it.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly? Why can't you brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it wasn't for the fact that everyone in my family wasn't addicted to American Idol. it wouldn't be a problem if they all watched it on the same TV, but since they all insist on using different TV's to watch it, I'm skrewd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao ask politely for them to watch on same tv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, all of them using the same TV would actually be a little crazy since I have a pretty big family, and even if they did move, it wouldn't matter because, my wii is connected to the biggest TV in the house right now, and I'm too lazy to move it.
Click to expand...

ooo how many family members?


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly? Why can't you brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it wasn't for the fact that everyone in my family wasn't addicted to American Idol. it wouldn't be a problem if they all watched it on the same TV, but since they all insist on using different TV's to watch it, I'm skrewd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao ask politely for them to watch on same tv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, all of them using the same TV would actually be a little crazy since I have a pretty big family, and even if they did move, it wouldn't matter because, my wii is connected to the biggest TV in the house right now, and I'm too lazy to move it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooo how many family members?
Click to expand...

4 bros, and 3 sis's, then there's my parents and ME!

4+3+2+1=10


----------



## MygL

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lmao ask politely for them to watch on same tv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, all of them using the same TV would actually be a little crazy since I have a pretty big family, and even if they did move, it wouldn't matter because, my wii is connected to the biggest TV in the house right now, and I'm too lazy to move it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ooo how many family members?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 bros, and 3 sis's, then there's my parents and ME!
> 
> 4+3+2+1=10
Click to expand...

.... ._.

Now, I like to have only one Brother.... And a dog...

I might get on Brawl

I saw Brackets, am I Brawling Kilex?

I think I already Brawled him in the TBT and TTC tourney


----------



## djman900

Im only child


Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Im only child
> 
> 
> Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us


yesh, everyone spam with brawl posts!

I'm brawling Horus next, any suggestions on his strategy?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only child
> 
> 
> Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us
> 
> 
> 
> yesh, everyone spam with brawl posts!
> 
> I'm brawling Horus next, any suggestions on his strategy?
Click to expand...

No, now brawl me right now


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only child
> 
> 
> Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us
> 
> 
> 
> yesh, everyone spam with brawl posts!
> 
> I'm brawling Horus next, any suggestions on his strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, now brawl me right now
Click to expand...

hell brawk you ahahhahhahha


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only child
> 
> 
> Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us
> 
> 
> 
> yesh, everyone spam with brawl posts!
> 
> I'm brawling Horus next, any suggestions on his strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, now brawl me right now
Click to expand...

have you been reading any previous posts? I can't right now.


----------



## MygL

All the advice I know...

Dont let him hit you nor threw you out of the stage, now with that in mind you WONT lose


----------



## John102

xYoh said:
			
		

> All the advice I know...
> 
> Dont let him hit you nor threw you out of the stage, now with that in mind you WONT lose


oh definately, if I could master that I bet I could even beat Trela. XD


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only child
> 
> 
> Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us
> 
> 
> 
> yesh, everyone spam with brawl posts!
> 
> I'm brawling Horus next, any suggestions on his strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, now brawl me right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you been reading any previous posts? I can't right now.
Click to expand...

Wii+forums=*censored.3.0*!!!

so no, but i'll *censored.3.0*ing kill any douchebag who tells him anything, i'll bawk you untill you brawl


----------



## djman900

I think Trela should change topic to

D.O.Y.A
Dj owns you all (or) diddy owns you all ok almost all 



O o
/


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im only child
> 
> 
> Now lets get back on topic before trela throws a banana at us
> 
> 
> 
> yesh, everyone spam with brawl posts!
> 
> I'm brawling Horus next, any suggestions on his strategy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, now brawl me right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you been reading any previous posts? I can't right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wii+forums=*censored.3.0*!!!
> 
> so no, but i'll *censored.3.0*ing kill any douchebag who tells him anything, i'll bawk you untill you brawl
Click to expand...

that's fine. *goes off to chain shiny Pokemon*


----------



## Horus

xYoh said:
			
		

> All the advice I know...
> 
> Dont let him hit you nor threw you out of the stage, now with that in mind you WONT lose


>:O

you son of a *censored.4.0*


----------



## djman900

Like a baws XD


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the advice I know...
> 
> Dont let him hit you nor threw you out of the stage, now with that in mind you WONT lose
> 
> 
> 
> >:O
> 
> you son of a *censored.4.0*
Click to expand...

chigga wut ***** hu? Horus chill out XD


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, now brawl me right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you been reading any previous posts? I can't right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wii+forums=*censored.3.0*!!!
> 
> so no, but i'll *censored.3.0*ing kill any douchebag who tells him anything, i'll bawk you untill you brawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's fine. *goes off to chain shiny Pokemon*
Click to expand...

gud boi

good luck


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
Click to expand...

*laughs* HELL NO.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *laughs* HELL NO.
Click to expand...

the real question is, "is John102 better than piedisliker?"


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *laughs* HELL NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the real question is, "is John102 better than piedisliker?"
Click to expand...

The real ? is dj better than both ?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

But am I better then anybody?


----------



## djman900

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> But am I better then anybody?


owned yea


----------



## Trela

Lol some of you children are mean, like YOU DJ!

Anyways, the last match that I need to find out who won is Chubsterr and Hub. *Who won Hub?*

After I get answer, I'll update Bracket. Tonight (or tomorrow) we start Round 3 and 4. The winner's of those rounds are in the Top 8! It's hard predicting who will make it into it :O

xYoh, PM me whenever your ready to Brawl Kilex. And yea, next Tournament, yoll will be separated from each other, since YOU like to attract TTC players! GAWD! 

=Trela=


----------



## MygL

Hmm tommorrow would be fine for me


----------



## John102

I pm'ed hub, he said that they hadn't even brawled yet.


----------



## Trela

.....

.....

Well, I dunno what to do now. Either I advance Hub or Chubsterr. I'll show who advanced by default when I post updated Bracket. Lemmie go post it. 

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> Well, I dunno what to do now. Either I advance Hub or Chubsterr. I'll show who advanced by default when I post updated Bracket. Lemmie go post it.
> 
> =Trela=


the bad thing about that was, that I've brawled both of them 1 on 1, and they both have about the same skill level, but in all seriousness, you should probably advance hub, I mean, chubsterr hasn't been on in a while........I know sometimes you can't stop that, but that's how life is.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> .....
> 
> Well, I dunno what to do now. Either I advance Hub or Chubsterr. I'll show who advanced by default when I post updated Bracket. Lemmie go post it.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> the bad thing about that was, that I've brawled both of them 1 on 1, and they both have about the same skill level, but in all seriousness, you should probably advance hub, I mean, chubsterr hasn't been on in a while........I know sometimes you can't stop that, but that's how life is.
Click to expand...

He's got a point there. Wait... Since I seem better than Mikey to DJ, I should advance by default if we don't do a match, right?


----------



## Silverstorms

Some posts full of lols here...

I've beaten Trela's Falco WITH MAI EPIC EDGE HOGGIN' SKILLZ!

Supersize me is old....

You'd have to be blind to not realise that Hub is a stalker.

Trela hates FFAs because I'm better at them than he is 





			
				djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then i must be 4th
Click to expand...

Those have to be some of my favourite posts I've ever see. The fail is EVERYWHERE. 
The whole thing is just wrong. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong (and I'm not even talking about what came next <_< )

Being able to throw bananas doesn't make you good...

The best piece of advice ever: Don't get hit.

Dj's new topic name fails. It should be Trela Owns You All, because it's true.

I can't wait to beat the *censored.2.0* out of Dj in the loser's bracket finals. And yes, I will be there.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Some posts full of lols here...
> 
> I've beaten Trela's Falco WITH MAI EPIC EDGE HOGGIN' SKILLZ!
> 
> Supersize me is old....
> 
> You'd have to be blind to not realise that Hub is a stalker.
> 
> Trela hates FFAs because I'm better at them than he is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, Corny is probably the third best on TBT(besides trela, and coffeh) but as pie stated he does sometimes get overconfident a loose it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then i must be 4th
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those have to be some of my favourite posts I've ever see. The fail is EVERYWHERE.
> The whole thing is just wrong. Wrong wrong wrong wrong wrong (and I'm not even talking about what came next <_< )
> 
> *Being able to throw bananas doesn't make you good...*
> 
> The best piece of advice ever: Don't get hit.
> 
> Dj's new topic name fails. It should be Trela Owns You All, because it's true.
> 
> I can't wait to beat the *censored.2.0* out of Dj in the loser's bracket finals. And yes, I will be there.
Click to expand...

It's being able to control them that takes practice. I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## Silverstorms

Tbh, I don't think Dj can either.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tbh, I don't think Dj can either.


Trela sure can. 

Trela can do anything.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't think Dj can either.
> 
> 
> 
> Trela sure can.
> 
> Trela can do anything.
Click to expand...

Yeahhhhhh.............not really.

Trela sucks at FFAs.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't think Dj can either.
> 
> 
> 
> Trela sure can.
> 
> Trela can do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahhhhhh.............not really.
> 
> Trela sucks at FFAs.
Click to expand...

I ment in 1v1. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't think Dj can either.
> 
> 
> 
> Trela sure can.
> 
> Trela can do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahhhhhh.............not really.
> 
> Trela sucks at FFAs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment in 1v1. :/
Click to expand...

M2K > Trela


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, I don't think Dj can either.
> 
> 
> 
> Trela sure can.
> 
> Trela can do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahhhhhh.............not really.
> 
> Trela sucks at FFAs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment in 1v1. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M2K > Trela
Click to expand...

M2K isn't here right now.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahhhhhh.............not really.
> 
> Trela sucks at FFAs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ment in 1v1. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M2K > Trela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M2K isn't here right now.
Click to expand...

Neither is Trela.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I ment in 1v1. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M2K > Trela
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M2K isn't here right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither is Trela.
Click to expand...

...

But...

Grr...


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lawl, yeah cornymikey
> 
> Im guessing your name is Mike? Or Micheal? Which is my name in english


Michael, not ending with eal. I like to use Mike for games and internet stuff instead of my full name.


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
Click to expand...

no, i can beat bcb, even with my side primary characters. really good brawlers usually beat my side characters.


----------



## Silverstorms

This thread is starting to fail...


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> This thread is starting to fail...


its filled with "Im better than _____ in brawl" statements.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is starting to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> its filled with "Im better than _____ in brawl" statements.
Click to expand...

That's not a good thing.

Who here has an AIB account? I want to know how low high you are on the ladder.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is starting to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> its filled with "Im better than _____ in brawl" statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a good thing.
> 
> Who here has an AIB account? I want to know how low high you are on the ladder.
Click to expand...

i might make one soon. 
*checks site*


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is starting to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> its filled with "Im better than _____ in brawl" statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a good thing.
> 
> Who here has an AIB account? I want to know how low high you are on the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i might make one soon.
> *checks site*
Click to expand...

I might do too, although I want to know how low high everyone else is first.


----------



## Hub12

Hurry Silver!!


----------



## Silverstorms

I can't help it if your connection is BS.


----------



## cornymikey

anyone on AiB answer this question:
is there some kind of chat to find a quick match?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone on AiB answer this question:
> is there some kind of chat to find a quick match?


I think there is some kind of chat room for finding matches.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i can beat bcb, even with my side primary characters. really good brawlers usually beat my side characters.
Click to expand...

...

Stop bragging.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is starting to fail...
> 
> 
> 
> its filled with "Im better than _____ in brawl" statements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not a good thing.
> 
> Who here has an AIB account? I want to know how low high you are on the ladder.
Click to expand...

6-50.

Yeah.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who am i up for tourney? *checks bracket*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh joy  most likely bcb or silver i wanna brawl silver  not that bcb isn't fun, i jus wana sho silver i can beat him
> 
> 
> 
> nah for some reason I think you're gonna be up against Mike, or silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i can beat bcb, even with my side primary characters. really good brawlers usually beat my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stop bragging.
Click to expand...

what? im not really bragging... i usually can brawl anyone w/ my side characters. 

and answer my AiB question


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone on AiB answer this question:
> is there some kind of chat to find a quick match?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is some kind of chat room for finding matches.
Click to expand...

Yes, there's a chat room where you can challenge others and it has easy friend code access.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't bcb better den mike?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, i can beat bcb, even with my side primary characters. really good brawlers usually beat my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stop bragging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? im not really bragging... *i usually can brawl anyone w/ my side characters. *
> 
> and answer my AiB question
Click to expand...

That's bragging right there, believe it or not.

Bullcrap. You haven't even faced my Wario with those characters.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> no, i can beat bcb, even with my side primary characters. really good brawlers usually beat my side characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Stop bragging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? im not really bragging... *i usually can brawl anyone w/ my side characters. *
> 
> and answer my AiB question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's bragging right there, believe it or not.
> 
> Bullcrap. You haven't even faced my Wario with those characters.
Click to expand...

yes, i have, i just did last time.
anyhoo, i just made an account on allisbrawl


----------



## cornymikey

just made a topic under first impressions untitled heylo. Please reply, all you guys!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Stop bragging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? im not really bragging... *i usually can brawl anyone w/ my side characters. *
> 
> and answer my AiB question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's bragging right there, believe it or not.
> 
> Bullcrap. You haven't even faced my Wario with those characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have, i just did last time.
> anyhoo, i just made an account on allisbrawl
Click to expand...

With Captain Falcon. And I beat you. I don't remember you facing my Wario with anyone else.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hey guys, what do you think about me hosting a DBZ BT 3 tourney? Is there enough people who have this game? 

Also, anyone know if Asora is tough?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> what? im not really bragging... *i usually can brawl anyone w/ my side characters. *
> 
> and answer my AiB question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's bragging right there, believe it or not.
> 
> Bullcrap. You haven't even faced my Wario with those characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, i have, i just did last time.
> anyhoo, i just made an account on allisbrawl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Captain Falcon. And I beat you. I don't remember you facing my Wario with anyone else.
Click to expand...

oh, well i dont remember. ill brawl you some other time then, i guess.


----------



## Silverstorms

Here ya go Mikey:
http://allisbrawl.com/blogpost.aspx?id=17891


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Here ya go Mikey:
> http://allisbrawl.com/blogpost.aspx?id=17891


shoot, i usually type "I" as in i and "You" as in u. arg, well doesnt matter i guess.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Mikey:
> http://allisbrawl.com/blogpost.aspx?id=17891
> 
> 
> 
> shoot, i usually type "I" as in i and "You" as in u. arg, well doesnt matter i guess.
Click to expand...

Did you take the noob test?

Because I failed it <_<


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Mikey:
> http://allisbrawl.com/blogpost.aspx?id=17891
> 
> 
> 
> shoot, i usually type "I" as in i and "You" as in u. arg, well doesnt matter i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you take the noob test?
> 
> Because I failed it <_<
Click to expand...

what, that thing starting with what is DI? I knew everything except for bonus.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> just made a topic under first impressions untitled heylo. Please reply, all you guys!


If I was a member my greeting would be

Stop doing you "HOMEWORK" and come brawl


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just made a topic under first impressions untitled heylo. Please reply, all you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a member my greeting would be
> 
> Stop doing you "HOMEWORK" and come brawl
Click to expand...

xD but im still doing my hw. playing brawl would just get me slapped and my mom hid the remotes. im too occupied to search every bag and drawer in my house


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Where's xeladude?


----------



## cornymikey

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Where's xeladude?


well, obviously not online.


----------



## Trela

I forgot to tell him he doesnt have to fight Asora anymore. Let's hope he knows about yolls match :O

Let's get these matches done today, peepz! xYoh, PM me when your ready to fight Kilex. Mike, PM me, too when your ready to fight Azila. *Everyone else needs to do their matches today! Unless you have an excuse (I'll let the understandable ones slide), then they need to be finished!*

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's xeladude?
> 
> 
> 
> well, obviously not online.
Click to expand...

Unless he's hiding. o.0

And I just wish to restate the following.
Mr. G&W = Epic
:s


----------



## Hub12

I got another name change.  :veryhappy: 
Trela I have a REALLY REALLY good excuse.


Chubbster hasn't been on. :cheesysmile:


----------



## Trela

Hub, you already advanced. You gotta wait on Toad Kart and xeladude now


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I obviously can't battle xeladude if he's not online...

Is that a reasonable excuse?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, you already advanced. You gotta wait on Toad Kart and xeladude now


And I have to wait on that. :/


----------



## Trela

Which is why you will probably advance. Imma give him 1 hour, and if he doesnt come, you advance and will fight Hub. THEN one of you will fight Ryudo.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....

*gulp*

I lose.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you already advanced. You gotta wait on Toad Kart and xeladude now
> 
> 
> 
> And I have to wait on that. :/
Click to expand...

I gotta fight Ryudo? Aw shiat. 


:Insert new brawl name here: is ready to fight!


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I forgot to tell him he doesnt have to fight Asora anymore. Let's hope he knows about yolls match :O
> 
> Let's get these matches done today, peepz! xYoh, PM me when your ready to fight Kilex. *Mike, PM me, too when your ready to fight Azila.* Everyone else needs to do their matches today! Unless you have an excuse (I'll let the understandable ones slide), then they need to be finished!
> 
> =Trela=


Im fighting Azila already? what everyone never showed up?

and i cant today. its thursday which means for my mom, "Lets-a hide Mike's remotes until friday!"


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Hub, you already advanced. You gotta wait on Toad Kart and xeladude now


And I have to wait for the rest of u so hurry the hell up


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.


Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
Click to expand...

Ahhahahahaa yea right


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
Click to expand...

hub improved supposedly


----------



## Trela

Mike: Waluigi never came, so Azila advances. And yes, you can fight her tomorrow 

I'm getting on Brawl right now, but I'm only doing 1on1's.

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Mike: Waluigi never came, so Azila advances. And yes, you can fight her tomorrow
> 
> I'm getting on Brawl right now, but I'm only doing 1on1's.
> 
> =Trela=


ok, great, azila's your sibling right? if so, ill probably be on tbt tomorrow at like 5 pm eastern or earlier.


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
Click to expand...

Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
Click to expand...

YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
Click to expand...

really, u cant beat hub? i must challenge him sometime.


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
Click to expand...

silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens


----------



## bcb

Here's the thing. I can't get out of Kirby dair combos + fsmash. At all.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens
Click to expand...

I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
Click to expand...

But... You use Diddy.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
Click to expand...

I used yoshi the other time


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used yoshi the other time
Click to expand...

IDK then. Maybe you're just better against Kirby's and I'm better against Diddy's.


----------



## djman900

HEY ITS HUB


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
Click to expand...

yeah, exactly. maybe hub cant handle bananas well.


----------



## Hub12

What's all this here talk I hear hmm?

>_>

And yes, Diddy annoys the *censored.2.0* out of me. With their stupid bananas. And other crap.


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> silver says he got better, challenge him again and we'll see what happens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, exactly. maybe hub cant handle bananas well.
Click to expand...

Like i said I used yoshi the other time


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What's all this here talk I hear hmm?
> 
> >_>


We're debating who's better. You or Ryudo. Everyone except me says Ryudo.


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, exactly. maybe hub cant handle bananas well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i said I used yoshi the other time
Click to expand...

Naw Boi Naw. I can handle your Yoshi.


----------



## djman900

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've beaten hub in the tourney -.- he didnt even win 1ce
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, exactly. maybe hub cant handle bananas well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i said I used yoshi the other time
Click to expand...

Im not saying he sucks like mike(jk) hes pretty good


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's all this here talk I hear hmm?
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> We're debating who's better. You or Ryudo. Everyone except me says Ryudo.
Click to expand...

i sat ryudo


----------



## Trela

I need to play everyone again...

DJ, join my room. John is Brawling someone :I


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's all this here talk I hear hmm?
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> We're debating who's better. You or Ryudo. Everyone except me says Ryudo.
Click to expand...

Humph. Me and Ryudo are tied. We lose to eachother and beat eachother.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But... You use Diddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, exactly. maybe hub cant handle bananas well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like i said I used yoshi the other time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw Boi Naw. I can handle your Yoshi.
Click to expand...

yeh? prove it just like ya lost to em XD


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I need to play everyone again...
> 
> DJ, join my room. John is Brawling someone :I


I'm Brawling him. And Horus.


----------



## bcb

I can't brawl anyone now. Survivor's on. And then Hell's Kitchen will be on. I'm a sucker for reality TV.


----------



## djman900

damn it trela


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I can't brawl anyone now. Survivor's on. And then Hell's Kitchen will be on. I'm a sucker for reality TV.


Hell's Kitchen. Pshhhh! Its only good because of the curses


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't brawl anyone now. Survivor's on. And then Hell's Kitchen will be on. I'm a sucker for reality TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell's Kitchen. Pshhhh! Its only good because of the curses
Click to expand...

NO WAI. It's awesome because Ramsay uses all possible effects of vocal chords. If he didn't yell and insult so much, I wouldn't watch it.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't brawl anyone now. Survivor's on. And then Hell's Kitchen will be on. I'm a sucker for reality TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell's Kitchen. Pshhhh! Its only good because of the curses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO WAI. It's awesome because Ramsay uses all possible effects of vocal chords. If he didn't yell and insult so much, I wouldn't watch it.
Click to expand...

xD well,s till, top chef is better. Yay, Bravo!


----------



## Hub12

Brawl=/=Reality T.V. =_=


----------



## MygL

...

I quit... Sorry =/


----------



## cornymikey

xYoh said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I quit... Sorry =/


you quit brawl?!?


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Brawl=/=Reality T.V. =_=


well, oh well. fighting on tv = fighting on brawl 
xD


----------



## Hub12

xYoh said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I quit... Sorry =/


O_O

xYoh....No..... :'(

WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO US?


----------



## Yetiman15

xYoh said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I quit... Sorry =/


But I never got to face you  :'(  I was looking forward to that match too.


----------



## John102

what idiot had the bumpers on?


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> what idiot had the bumpers on?


*Whistles Casually*

Why'd you leave?!


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what idiot had the bumpers on?
> 
> 
> 
> *Whistles Casually*
> 
> Why'd you leave?!
Click to expand...

had too, my Mom started yelling at me about studying for my standardized tests(even though I was studying for about 2 hours before she got home), and once my mom is in that mode she gets in she can't be persuaded.

weekends will probably be best until I'm done with these test, but I try to get as much practice as I can in, and try to make it to all the brawl matches in the tourney. *gets off computer before mom starts yelling at him to finish studying*


----------



## bcb

Please tell me you only quit the tourney, and not brawl itself. If you quit brawl itself, I will find you. o_o


Directed to xYoh...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Please tell me you only quit the tourney, and not brawl itself. If you quit brawl itself, I will find you. o_o
> 
> 
> Directed to xYoh...


oh, he quit the tourney? 
why?!?


----------



## Hub12

YAY for different names.


----------



## djman900

damn it xyoh


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What's all this here talk I hear hmm?
> 
> >_>
> 
> And yes, Diddy annoys the *censored.2.0* out of me. With their stupid bananas. And other crap.


Good to know.... heh heh.......


----------



## Trela

xYoh? WTF MAN WHY YOU OUT!? 

Hey Toad, you advance. Just fight Hub now. Winner fights Ryudo.

Imma get back on Brawl in like an hour :I

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*


dont get overconfident. thats what i did, and i lost. :/


----------



## Horus

my hax rapes you all

except Trela, the noob downloaded a firewall


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> my hax rapes you all
> 
> except Trela, the noob downloaded a firewall


Liez,


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hax rapes you all
> 
> except Trela, the noob downloaded a firewall
> 
> 
> 
> Liez,
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hax rapes you all
> 
> except Trela, the noob downloaded a firewall
> 
> 
> 
> Liez,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hax rapes you all
> 
> except Trela, the noob downloaded a firewall
> 
> 
> 
> Liez,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*
> 
> 
> 
> dont get overconfident. thats what i did, and i lost. :/
Click to expand...

I'm hoping you get overconfident when you fight me. 

Otherwise... >_<


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my hax rapes you all
> 
> except Trela, the noob downloaded a firewall
> 
> 
> 
> Liez,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*
> 
> 
> 
> dont get overconfident. thats what i did, and i lost. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping you get overconfident when you fight me.
> 
> Otherwise... >_<
Click to expand...

Ha, i haxape Ryu now

but still gets sum luck here and there


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*
> 
> 
> 
> dont get overconfident. thats what i did, and i lost. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping you get overconfident when you fight me.
> 
> Otherwise... >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, i haxape Ryu now
> 
> but still gets sum luck here and there
Click to expand...

Your Marth and Falco get me bad.
We seem to swap wins though.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*
> 
> 
> 
> dont get overconfident. thats what i did, and i lost. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping you get overconfident when you fight me.
> 
> Otherwise... >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha, i haxape Ryu now
> 
> but still gets sum luck here and there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Marth and Falco get me bad.
> We seem to swap wins though.
Click to expand...

Falco is a lie, you wall him


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I beat Hub that means I'm going up against Ryudo, which means....
> 
> *gulp*
> 
> I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Hub's tougher than Ryudo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
Click to expand...

Person A>B and Person B>C
This does not mean A>C
I just wish to point that out again.
Some people easily fall into my combos while others are tougher and require a more elaborate plan.
Silver gives me pains, Trela gives me worse pains.
Horus causes me to go. 0,0


----------



## Hub12

T-T  *Walks away solemnly*


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhahahahaa yea right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can't beat Hub. And I probably can't beat Ryudo, but it's more likely I'd beat Ryudo than Hub. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU CAN'T BEAT HUB?!?!?!?!  I CAN OWN HIM AND YOU AND I ARE LIKE CLOSE TO EVEN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Person A>B and Person B>C
> This does not mean A>C
> I just wish to point that out again.
> Some people easily fall into my combos while others are tougher and require a more elaborate plan.
> Silver gives me pains, Trela gives me worse pains.
> Horus causes me to go. 0,0
Click to expand...

Thats my goal in life 


Haxin ur mind sense 1993


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> T-T  *Walks away solemnly*


O rly Hub?
What be this new name?
Nova?

1v1 now?


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-T  *Walks away solemnly*
> 
> 
> 
> O rly Hub?
> What be this new name?
> Nova?
> 
> 1v1 now?
Click to expand...

Afterwards a Walrus joins the brawl?


----------



## Horus

*wonders why afk, and goes on brawl*


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I hope it's alright if I brawl Hub tomorrow, I can't tonight....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Random question, what happened to the Brawl thread on TTC? o.0


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Random question, what happened to the Brawl thread on TTC? o.0


Mods removed it. Why?


----------



## Fontana

Why did Azila advance

we still have one more day left

I;m always getting knocked out =\


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose gunna eat my banana in tourney? *Hopes silver*
> 
> 
> 
> dont get overconfident. thats what i did, and i lost. :/
Click to expand...

Too late.

Dj'c confidence is through the roof because, after some people dropped out, the only good player left in his side of the bracket was PieDisliker. Meanwhile, me, Trela, Ruydo, xYoh, Mikey and Horus all had to fight it out for a place in the final of the winner's bracket.

Hub has gotten better at spamming TL at stuff.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question, what happened to the Brawl thread on TTC? o.0
> 
> 
> 
> Mods removed it. Why?
Click to expand...

WHY?
o.0
Now I have no reason to go to that horribly over-modded site.
Meh. :/

But yeah, the bracket was far too lopsided.
DJ got up there FAR too easily.
And I got stuck with Trela, never could've guessed that outcome. XD


----------



## Silverstorms

http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1

I r learnin!


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question, what happened to the Brawl thread on TTC? o.0
> 
> 
> 
> Mods removed it. Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY?
> o.0
> Now I have no reason to go to that horribly over-modded site.
> Meh. :/
> 
> But yeah, the bracket was far too lopsided.
> DJ got up there FAR too easily.
> And I got stuck with Trela, never could've guessed that outcome. XD
Click to expand...

It's G-Rated. I think it's fair to say this website is PG-13 Rated.


----------



## cornymikey

TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/


----------



## Hub12

Silvarr!!! Brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Why did Azila advance
> 
> we still have one more day left
> 
> I;m always getting knocked out =\


the WHOLE thing ends today. you cant make ppl wait for u on the last day so everyone else does their match in one single day. sorry, waluigi


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/


Ouch. I'm not joinng now.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I'm not joinng now.
Click to expand...

AiB is better. BRAWL SILVARR?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I'm not joinng now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AiB is better. BRAWL SILVARR?
Click to expand...

Ewwwwww. You're orange  :X 

AiB has cool Ness topics:
http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1


----------



## cornymikey

ill brawl anyone.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I'm not joinng now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AiB is better. BRAWL SILVARR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. You're orange  :X
> 
> AiB has cool Ness topics:
> http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1
Click to expand...

ewww, hub, stop catching up to everyone else in post count. 0_0


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I'm not joinng now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AiB is better. BRAWL SILVARR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. You're orange  :X
> 
> AiB has cool Ness topics:
> http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1
Click to expand...

Ewwww, I AM orange. :X

Read General Chat. 25 more minutes. :/


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I'm not joinng now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AiB is better. BRAWL SILVARR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. You're orange  :X
> 
> AiB has cool Ness topics:
> http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww, I AM orange. :X
> 
> Read General Chat. 25 more minutes. :/
Click to expand...

lol, I still have a lonnnnng way to go, by then you guys will be green.  :'(   	  B)


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC is sooo annoying to post. when i had less than 20 posts, every quick reply had to be checked by a mod first. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. I'm not joinng now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AiB is better. BRAWL SILVARR?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwww. You're orange  :X
> 
> AiB has cool Ness topics:
> http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwww, I AM orange. :X
> 
> Read General Chat. 25 more minutes. :/
Click to expand...

I'm grey in just over 100 posts.

Kk.


----------



## cornymikey

john, silver, hub, bcb, anyone brawl?


----------



## bcb

I'm a very strange color. So Silver, you want to officially brawl? I'll probably use Wario more, since I hate Dittos.


----------



## Silverstorms

Officially? Can't we play just for fun?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?


can i join in after a few matches?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?


By officially I ment for the first time. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

Muhahahaha. My Brawl card has a higher level than Mikey's


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john, silver, hub, bcb, anyone brawl?


Can we brawl later tonight 1 on 1? I have a guitar lesson, so I won't be able to brawl until like, 6:00


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> By officially I ment for the first time. :/
Click to expand...

You..uhhh....spelled "Meant" wrong.... ._.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> By officially I ment for the first time. :/
Click to expand...

Oh, ok then,


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muhahahaha. My Brawl card has a higher level than Mikey's


I dont even remember my password. i wanted to change my secondary character to ZSS. :/


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john, silver, hub, bcb, anyone brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Can we brawl later tonight 1 on 1? I have a guitar lesson, so I won't be able to brawl until like, 6:00
Click to expand...

yeah, sure.


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhahahaha. My Brawl card has a higher level than Mikey's
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even remember my password. i wanted to change my secondary character to ZSS. :/
Click to expand...

My brawl card pwns all.


----------



## cornymikey

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> *can i join in after a few matches?*
Click to expand...

^^^


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> *can i join in after a few matches?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
Click to expand...

W/e. Ask bcb.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Dude, it was his responsibility to PM me. I don't check this topic 24/7 like you guys. Meaning I never know who is my opponent unless they PM me. Thanks a lot Trela.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhahahaha. My Brawl card has a higher level than Mikey's
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even remember my password. i wanted to change my secondary character to ZSS. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brawl card pwns all.
Click to expand...

wow, other ppl leveled up my card to 21, i never leveled it myself after lv 8.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> *can i join in after a few matches?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W/e. Ask bcb.
Click to expand...

bcb?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially? Can't we play just for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> *can i join in after a few matches?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W/e. Ask bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bcb?
Click to expand...

Lmfao. FAIL. You don't know who bcb is? -_-


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Dude, it was his responsibility to PM me. I don't check this topic 24/7 like you guys. Meaning I never know who is my opponent unless they PM me. Thanks a lot Trela.


And what if they don't check this thread regularly either? You just blame them, you are also responsible.


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*can i join in after a few matches?*
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> W/e. Ask bcb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bcb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao. FAIL. You don't know who bcb is? -_-
Click to expand...

that a question TO bcb. im too lazy to type the whole question. im on internet channel.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.


Flame? No. Argue? Yes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it was his responsibility to PM me. I don't check this topic 24/7 like you guys. Meaning I never know who is my opponent unless they PM me. Thanks a lot Trela.
> 
> 
> 
> And what if they don't check this thread regularly either? You just blame them, you are also responsible.
Click to expand...

I still thought I had to fight Asora. You guys keep posting, and it's not worth checking 10-30 pages. I also got you already


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame? No. Argue? Yes.
Click to expand...

In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.

xYoh knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it was his responsibility to PM me. I don't check this topic 24/7 like you guys. Meaning I never know who is my opponent unless they PM me. Thanks a lot Trela.
> 
> 
> 
> And what if they don't check this thread regularly either? You just blame them, you are also responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still thought I had to fight Asora. You guys keep posting, and it's not worth checking 10-30 pages. I also got you already
Click to expand...

That's why Trela updates the front post regularly.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame? No. Argue? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.
> 
> xYoh knows what I'm talking about.
Click to expand...

xD
ok, done laughing. time to watch the fla--- i mean argue war. *gets popcorn*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame? No. Argue? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.
> 
> xYoh knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> ok, done laughing. time to watch the fla--- i mean argue war. *gets popcorn*
Click to expand...

You better feed us while we entertain you foo'.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame? No. Argue? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.
> 
> xYoh knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> ok, done laughing. time to watch the fla--- i mean argue war. *gets popcorn*
Click to expand...

Hahaha  <_< 

No sign of bcb (PieDisliker is too long).


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it was his responsibility to PM me. I don't check this topic 24/7 like you guys. Meaning I never know who is my opponent unless they PM me. Thanks a lot Trela.
> 
> 
> 
> And what if they don't check this thread regularly either? You just blame them, you are also responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still thought I had to fight Asora. You guys keep posting, and it's not worth checking 10-30 pages. I also got you already
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why Trela updates the front post regularly.
Click to expand...

I recommend him having a:

5/14/09 UPDATE: TOADKART64 WILL BE FIGHTING THE OSOHAWT ALECKS


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame? No. Argue? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.
> 
> xYoh knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> ok, done laughing. time to watch the fla--- i mean argue war. *gets popcorn*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha  <_<
> 
> No sign of bcb (PieDisliker is too long).
Click to expand...

ill brawl u for fun in the meantime.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone wanna Brawl at 4:30 EST?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I expect Silver or Hub to try to flame me. Gtfo, I'm NOT in the mood please.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame? No. Argue? Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.
> 
> xYoh knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> ok, done laughing. time to watch the fla--- i mean argue war. *gets popcorn*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha  <_<
> 
> No sign of bcb (PieDisliker is too long).
Click to expand...

Oh, wow. I forgot! LOL I'm getting on right now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=16833&page=1
> 
> I r learnin!


Me too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuXBIYnMuTE


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://allisbrawl.com/forum/topic.aspx?id=60819

I is learnin too 

My future main gaiz. Im naturally good with him, but I aspire to be better. Thanks Silver, for the forum link


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> In Mars, we use flame for all kinds of things.
> 
> xYoh knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> ok, done laughing. time to watch the fla--- i mean argue war. *gets popcorn*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha  <_<
> 
> No sign of bcb (PieDisliker is too long).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, wow. I forgot! LOL I'm getting on right now.
Click to expand...

oh darn, can i spectate for 5 matches, then play?


----------



## bcb

Sure, why not spectate? I'll just wait until Silver is ready.


----------



## bcb

Lawl, Hub. Did you delete me from your roster?


----------



## Silverstorms

Epic pk mindgames.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lawl, Hub. Did you delete me from your roster?


Uhh..No.I didn't. ._.


----------



## bcb

Weird. Silver, brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Brawl anyone?
And Hub, did you finish your match yet so I can fight you?


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Brawl anyone?
> And Hub, did you finish your match yet so I can fight you?


No I did not.

And bcb Silver's brawling me.

And uhhh....bcb. You do know I changed my name....right?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone?
> And Hub, did you finish your match yet so I can fight you?
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not.
> 
> And bcb Silver's brawling me.
> 
> And uhhh....bcb. You do know I changed my name....right?
Click to expand...

Mmm hmm...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone?
> And Hub, did you finish your match yet so I can fight you?
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not.
> 
> And bcb Silver's brawling me.
> 
> And uhhh....bcb. You do know I changed my name....right?
Click to expand...

Wait, so it was you I pulled that epic PK Thubder combo on you?

I thought that was bcb  <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone wanna brawl now?


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl anyone?
> And Hub, did you finish your match yet so I can fight you?
> 
> 
> 
> No I did not.
> 
> And bcb Silver's brawling me.
> 
> And uhhh....bcb. You do know I changed my name....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, so it was you I pulled that epic PK Thubder combo on you?
> 
> I thought that was bcb  <_<
Click to expand...

 No way Jose.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl now?


Sure, my FC is in sig. ↓


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, my FC is in sig.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna brawl now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, my FC is in sig. �
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Off Topic Ryudo: Can I try out for your MKW clan? Also, fear my Ike, known to own PlayNTrade tourneys


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm too tired for FAAs.

I wonder if anyone will join my room.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ill join after ryudo pwns me


----------



## Kanye Omari West

SILVER YOUR WI FI IS HORRIBLE

Yes Caps. I played with Ryudo lag free. Yours makes me lag.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> SILVER YOUR WI FI IS HORRIBLE
> 
> Yes Caps. I played with Ryudo lag free. Yours makes me lag.


  I have four words for you:

Welcome to brawl wifi.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm too tired for FAAs.
> 
> I wonder if anyone will join my room.


New room? Where? Let me join!


----------



## Horus

So do i need ti fight john today? apperantly he can't get on until 6 and i leave for my cousins graduation then

btw i'm getting on, i want my lulz


----------



## bcb

Let me guess... Storm is Hub.

And Dylan is Silver.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Let me guess... Storm is Hub.
> 
> And Dylan is Silver.


O:
WHAT THE *censored.3.0* WHERE?

 WHO DARES IMPERSONATE ME!


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess... Storm is Hub.
> 
> And Dylan is Silver.
> 
> 
> 
> O:
> WHAT THE *censored.3.0* WHERE?
> 
> WHO DARES IMPERSONATE ME!
Click to expand...

I mean... Wait... What's your brawl name? I'm confused, just for the record.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Let me guess... Storm is Hub.
> 
> And Dylan is Silver.


Lololololol.

I just suck at 10:30pm.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Storm is Silverstorm.
Dylan is Hub.
Alex is Alecks.
bcb is PieDisliker.
Trela is Trela.
Mikey is cornymikey.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.


Thank you.

Lawl, Silver. Nice games, and it's really 10:30 for you? Wow, that's later than GMT.

Edit: FAIL. It is GMT.


----------



## cornymikey

whos nova and whos shine?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Nova and Shine? Nope, don't know them.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

So am I supposed to fight Hub?

I think Trela advanced me but I dunno.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.


Dylan's Yetiman YA 'TARD!

Ahahahaha.

Shine=Me

Nova=Horus

Man, I just LOVE these names.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan's Yetiman YA 'TARD!
> 
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> Shine=Me
> 
> Nova=Horus
> 
> Man, I just LOVE these names.
Click to expand...

Why? XD

And you kept targeting me. <_<


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan's Yetiman YA 'TARD!
> 
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> Shine=Me
> 
> Nova=Horus
> 
> Man, I just LOVE these names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? XD
> 
> And you kept targeting me. <_<
Click to expand...

..Uhh....No dip. -_-


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ohthx Hub. I love insults. Maybe one day some kid will kill themself because of you. Then what? You snicker in juvi saying LOL I TOTALLY FLAMED THAT KID

I thik I went to serious there


----------



## Hub12

-_-

Can we hurry up please? Toad Vs. Alex.

GOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Uhh fine. I dunno anything about counter picks and am too lazy to hit the Page button.


Someone halp


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.
> 
> 
> 
> Dylan's Yetiman YA 'TARD!
> 
> Ahahahaha.
> 
> Shine=Me
> 
> Nova=Horus
> 
> Man, I just LOVE these names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? XD
> 
> And you kept targeting me. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Uhh....No dip. -_-
Click to expand...

Then maybe it was Horus?
Idk, one of you was crazily running after me.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Ok, I beat Xeladude 2-0 in the best of three thing.

So I guess I'm brawling Hub next?


----------



## Hub12

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
Lalala...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Huh?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Poor Marth. He didn't deserve to get hit like that...

No, don't edit my post and put She.

KTHX


----------



## Hub12

Es tu Nevada?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Ok Hub are we gonna brawl now?


----------



## Hub12

It depends.

Do you like Pie?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Yeah.... what flavor?


----------



## Hub12

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Yeah.... what flavor?


OMGWTFBBQSAUCE

*Asplodes*


1375-7066-6458

I host   Pssst. What;s your Fc?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub, you speak Spanish?


We can have some exhillarating conversations with that


----------



## Toad Kart 64

2878-9251-3509


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub, you speak Spanish?
> 
> 
> We can have some exhillarating conversations with that


Me es No comprende Espanol.

El Diablo es xYoh. Si!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you speak Spanish?
> 
> 
> We can have some exhillarating conversations with that
> 
> 
> 
> Me es No comprende Espanol.
> 
> El Diablo es xYoh. Si!
Click to expand...

O rly nao Hub?
And xYoh isn't _that_ bad. XD

Now do your match so I can give the victor muerte.


----------



## Hub12

Good Games Toad Kart.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

hhjkgfhjj


----------



## Hub12

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Hub, is grabbing all you can do?


??? I didn't.....grab.....a lot.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Sorry about that, it takes me a few minutes to cool down after a loss.


----------



## Hub12

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, it takes me a few minutes to cool down after a loss.


Oh. It's okay.

Though, My Olimar DOES grab much. I need to work on that.

But Good games anyways. =] I'd like to brawl you again sometime.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

It... is... time... Hub...
"Show me your moves."


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Thanks.

Gah, I got all fired up after actually being able to beat Xeladude, only to be pummeled to a pulp!

Seriously, I can't believe you didn't make it to the finals, Hub.

That first match was pathetic for me...

I thought Diddy Kong's bananas would throw you off on the second match, but it didn't really help..

So anyways, your really good!


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> It... is... time... Hub...
> "Show me your moves."


Stop sounding ancient and GTFOn Brawl.


----------



## Hub12

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Gah, I got all fired up after actually being able to beat Xeladude, only to be pummeled to a pulp!
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe you didn't make it to the finals, Hub.
> 
> That first match was pathetic for me...
> 
> I thought Diddy Kong's bananas would throw you off on the second match, but it didn't really help..
> 
> So anyways, your really good!


...I forgot who I lost to.....Who DID I lose to?....


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Also, tell me if you beat Ryudo. I wanna know how good he actually is.


----------



## Hub12

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Also, tell me if you beat Ryudo. I wanna know how good he actually is.


I'ma get creamed by him.....


Okay dokie!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It... is... time... Hub...
> "Show me your moves."
> 
> 
> 
> Stop sounding ancient and GTFOn Brawl.
Click to expand...

o:<
Fine then!!!

*CoughRingRingCough*


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It... is... time... Hub...
> "Show me your moves."
> 
> 
> 
> Stop sounding ancient and GTFOn Brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o:<
> Fine then!!!
> 
> *CoughRingRingCough*
Click to expand...

*CoughHello?Cough*


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Yeah.... what flavor?


Grr...


----------



## Hub12

Damn it....


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Damn it....


Pie is fail. EPIC FAIL.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it....
> 
> 
> 
> Pie is fail. EPIC FAIL.
Click to expand...

YOU'RE AN EPIC FAIL.

Brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Ugh, Mike is next. :/


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it....
> 
> 
> 
> Pie is fail. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE AN EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Brawl?
Click to expand...

BLASTIMESPHY!


----------



## Hub12

xYoh, Piedis, John!!!

Brawl?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it....
> 
> 
> 
> Pie is fail. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE AN EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASTIMESPHY!
Click to expand...

..Brawl?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it....
> 
> 
> 
> Pie is fail. EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE AN EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASTIMESPHY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Brawl?
Click to expand...

I'm watching a Mother Marathon.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE AN EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASTIMESPHY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching a Mother Marathon.
Click to expand...

SO AM I!

We are so alike.


----------



## Yetiman15

xeladude said:
			
		

> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.


You serious? I'm Dylan.


----------



## Hub12

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm is Silverstorm.
> Dylan is Hub.
> Alex is Alecks.
> bcb is PieDisliker.
> Trela is Trela.
> Mikey is cornymikey.
> 
> 
> 
> You serious? I'm Dylan.
Click to expand...

Lol I know. FAIL

Hub=Various Names.

DYLAN!!


----------



## Yetiman15

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  says Yes!


----------



## Yetiman15

I'll see you on then.


----------



## Hub12

I host!


----------



## Yetiman15

What's your name now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

NULL AND VOID


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub, you speak Spanish?
> 
> 
> We can have some exhillarating conversations with that
> 
> 
> 
> Me es No comprende Espanol.
> 
> El Diablo es xYoh. Si!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are just like my friend. He can't speak Spanish, and he also uses very basic Spanish like you. He also has Brawl. His name is John. What's yours? He also likes Kingdom Hearts.
Click to expand...

Oh noez, stalker.
And by being here, the government says he's a pedo. D:

Everyone, run away!
*parachute jumps away*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ohnoezzzz


----------



## cornymikey

trelas, not here, i gotta brawl azila...


----------



## Hub12

Join my room anyone?


----------



## John102

I might in a sec hub


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> trelas, not here, i gotta brawl azila...


And then brawl me. D:


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trelas, not here, i gotta brawl azila...
> 
> 
> 
> And then brawl me. D:
Click to expand...

yep, how is trela not on? :O


----------



## John102

grrrrrr

I can't get on while Horus is on.......

it's like he's planned to evade his defeat.


----------



## cornymikey

omg, trela! can i brawl azila now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela, Toad beat me. Close match too... MARTHA WHY?!


----------



## Trela

I'm here now. So many pages accumulate so fast in such short time...

I would just like to say something: This Tournament SUCKS BIGTIME. It is my fault that most players didnt advance, like Draco Roar. He has it really hard, since he's got Waluigi's time I think (or like an hour or 2 ahead of him :O). I said I would PM the player's in the Loser's Bracket, and I didnt. But xeladude, I (think) I do remembering PM you saying you advance since Asora doesn't want to do it, and I'm sorry for not PMing you when you had to fight Toad. I do thank you though for actually doing the match with him even though I already advanced him. I'd also like to thank the players who are here and ready to do their matches everyday.

I'd just like to say that this Tournament has been ran poorly. I wanted to get this Tournament over with because I have personal things going on right now in my life, and this is getting in the way of that. I'm gonna stretch this Tournament out for another 3 days, so this Tournament will end May 18th. Tomorrow, if all of the remaining players are on, we can (probably) finish the Loser's Bracket. 

I promise, the next Tournament I'm hosting:

1. I'll have a Co-Host or 2.
2. It'll be for a couple weeks, so it'll probably go on till June.
3. I WILL PM all of the players before and when their matches come up.

...Now with that GARBAGE said, Mike, Azila went to a friend's house, so you're gonna have to do it tomorrow. I DO NOT want to advance you, because my sister is the most ANNOYING thing when I dont advance her. She'll start arguing with me, and I hate arguing. Hub, Toad, xeladude, and Ryudo, thank you for doing your matches while I was gone.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

No prob. I can be your co-host, i'm very active on TBT. I noticed Im good with martha woot


----------



## cornymikey

ok, its ok if you dont advance me. its better that way. i wanna see how good your sis is.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> No prob. I can be your co-host, i'm very active on TBT. I noticed Im good with martha woot


yeah, youre pretty active, but most of the good brawlers have a crapload of posts, like me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

What would be your determining factor for a co-host? lol


----------



## Trela

I'll have to PM the people who I choose for Co-Host.

OH, just so yoll know, tomorrow is the Monthly Rankings 2 over at TTC, and I cleared the list, so if you wanna be on it, join this Tournament! And yes, IK that the Mods suck there. To me, I dont think they do. I'm (kinda) like fwiendz with 2 Admins, too 

And yes to whoever said that the Threads are gone there. I lost my Rankings Thread over there because of FREAKEN ZAY. Ugh...

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> What would be your determining factor for a co-host? lol


I nominate ryudo for co-host!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Well Mikey, I became active in April. 1000 posts in a month dude.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I'll have to PM the people who I choose for Co-Host.
> 
> OH, just so yoll know, tomorrow is the Monthly Rankings 2 over at TTC, and I cleared the list, so if you wanna be on it, join this Tournament! And yes, IK that the Mods suck there. To me, I dont think they do. I'm (kinda) like fwiendz with 2 Admins, too
> 
> And yes to whoever said that the Threads are gone there. I lost my Rankings Thread over there because of FREAKEN ZAY. Ugh...
> 
> =Trela=


oh yeah, still wanna brawl Zay. btw, bcb made new smash toons clan, so can i keep my position in the aura force too if i join smash toons?

and you know im there for monthly. ryudo, you should join too.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Well Mikey, I became active in April. 1000 posts in a month dude.


0_0 well, maybe thats cuz you play accf a lot too.

after i was purple, I didnt post as much...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Actually, i haven't played CF as much.


----------



## bcb

SST v3 isn't complete yet. I need to talk to Trela about the "clan wars" before I can finish it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

SST: ??


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> SST v3 isn't complete yet. I need to talk to Trela about the "clan wars" before I can finish it.


im in both clans, so i fight myself?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> SST: ??


super smash toons. this is on another site.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SST: ??
> 
> 
> 
> super smash toons. this is on another site.
Click to expand...

Ooic. Joinage ?


----------



## Hub12

Yeah, Uhh...Co-host Trela. Didn't you say I could already uhh... You know what? >_>


----------



## Trela

I was thinking bcb we can let members join both Clans, but when a Tournament comes up or a Clan War, then they pick which side to choose :O

Mike: You probably wont Brawl Zay. He's soo damn rude now it's not even funny. I dont think he's in the Monthy Rankings 2, and I REALLY wouldn't ask him to fight you, but I'll tell you this: if you and Zay join the same Tournament, I'll put yoll together somewhere, like Semi-Finals or Quarter Finals.

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

TTC kind of annoys me.
FAR too over-modded.

When is the monthly thing? o:


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I was thinking bcb we can let members join both Clans, but when a Tournament comes up or a Clan War, then they pick which side to choose :O
> 
> Mike: You probably wont Brawl Zay. He's soo damn rude now it's not even funny. I dont think he's in the Monthy Rankings 2, and I REALLY wouldn't ask him to fight you, but I'll tell you this: if you and Zay join the same Tournament, I'll put yoll together somewhere, like Semi-Finals or Quarter Finals.
> 
> =Trela=


ok, good, i guess.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No prob. I can be your co-host, i'm very active on TBT. I noticed Im good with martha woot
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, youre pretty active, but most of the good brawlers have a crapload of posts, like me.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thats why Trela has over 9,000 posts

this post is so ironic, you don't even know

anyway can't wait to see who is the co-host


----------



## Trela

Tomorrow, Ryudo :O


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> TTC kind of annoys me.
> FAR too over-modded.
> 
> When is the monthly thing? o:


tomorrow. when you have like 20 posts, you can quick reply without having the post being checked by mod.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> Tomorrow, Ryudo :O


At what time?
I'm seeing a movie in the morning...


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SST: ??
> 
> 
> 
> super smash toons. this is on another site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ooic. Joinage ?
Click to expand...

? well, the site is toontowncentral.com
you have to go to the nintoondo part. ignore the toontown part, and whatever you do, dont get sucked into the game! Its a mystical wormhole!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mikey how are you good? Your wi-fi is horrible.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mikey how are you good? Your wi-fi is horrible.


well, my wifis really not bad. with everyone else, my wifi is pretty good. (except for Waluigi who lives in Australia)


----------



## Trela

Ryudo: It'll be somewhere at 12pm Central Time.

xeladude: Dude, dont come in here saying how someone's Wi-Fi is horrible. Lol like Silver said: Welcome to Brawl Wi-Fi. Your gonna meet a lot of people with sucky Wi-Fi, but I dont lag against Silver and Mike as you do :O

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey how are you good? Your wi-fi is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> well, my wifis really not bad. with everyone else, my wifi is pretty good. (except for Waluigi who lives in Australia)
Click to expand...

Oh I 3.0ing hate Waluigi's lag. <_<

And Trela, I want to mention again that I think the brawl rankings should be top ten. :O

Damn, I doubt I can make it. :/
I'll be home at 4 or 5 PM EST


----------



## Kanye Omari West

You horribly lagged me out Mikey. I had to end contest >_>


----------



## cornymikey

well, i use a router connection. and i live in New York City. maybe you live in like England or something, xeladude, i dont know.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

No ALBERT, my wi fi owns. Its New, it cant be crappy.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey how are you good? Your wi-fi is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> well, my wifis really not bad. with everyone else, my wifi is pretty good. (except for Waluigi who lives in Australia)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I 3.0ing hate Waluigi's lag. <_<
> 
> And Trela, I want to mention again that I think the brawl rankings should be top ten. :O
> 
> Damn, I doubt I can make it. :/
> I'll be home at 4 or 5 PM EST
Click to expand...

well, if it was top ten, then just about every person who brawls a lot on tbt would be on it.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> No ALBERT, my wi fi owns. Its New, it cant be crappy.


do you live in United States?


----------



## Trela

I actually am thinking of doing that, Ryudo. TTC's Brawl community is actually GROWING this time, so more Brawlers will be there. As for this site, I probably will. We got a lot of good players here. I'm also thinking about taking down Cofee. He hasnt been here for a month...

I'm about to get on Brawl, so I'll tell yoll when.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, i use a router connection. and i live in New York City. maybe you live in like England or something, xeladude, i dont know.


I use a router and it's amazing, usually other peoples *censored.3.0* it up


----------



## Kanye Omari West

cornymikey said:
			
		

> well, i use a router connection. and i live in New York City. maybe you live in like England or something, xeladude, i dont know.


I live an hour away from you, so its all yours


----------



## John102

Hey guys, this may be a little off topic, but I have a question about the Aib ladder system, where it says "Your signature is shown on your ladder profile and should contain information related to the ladder", what does it mean about info related to my ladder?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> You horribly lagged me out Mikey. I had to end contest >_>


You need to just learn to get used to lag.
It helps me plan my moves better. XD

@Mikey, No, there are more than ten SSBB players.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I actually am thinking of doing that, Ryudo. TTC's Brawl community is actually GROWING this time, so more Brawlers will be there. As for this site, I probably will. We got a lot of good players here. I'm also thinking about taking down Cofee. He hasnt been here for a month...
> 
> I'm about to get on Brawl, so I'll tell yoll when.
> 
> =Trela=


I want in, i can only handle so many spammers a week


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I actually am thinking of doing that, Ryudo. TTC's Brawl community is actually GROWING this time, so more Brawlers will be there. As for this site, I probably will. We got a lot of good players here. I'm also thinking about taking down Cofee. He hasnt been here for a month...
> 
> I'm about to get on Brawl, so I'll tell yoll when.
> 
> =Trela=


awww, top ten? it wont be as much as a privilege to be on it. :/
and i dont think you should take coffee down. its end of the year --> crapload of test, papers.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela said:
			
		

> I actually am thinking of doing that, Ryudo. TTC's Brawl community is actually GROWING this time, so more Brawlers will be there. As for this site, I probably will. We got a lot of good players here. I'm also thinking about taking down Cofee. He hasnt been here for a month...
> 
> I'm about to get on Brawl, so I'll tell yoll when.
> 
> =Trela=


Eh, Cofee kinda deserves second though...

1v1 me? =D


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, i use a router connection. and i live in New York City. maybe you live in like England or something, xeladude, i dont know.
> 
> 
> 
> I live an hour away from you, so its all yours
Click to expand...

well, really, whatever. i have no idea. ill try again one more time tomorrow morning if youre on.


----------



## John102

Horus I need to brawl you.


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  solemnly watches from the sides  ;_;


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus I need to brawl you.


yeah you do, go get on. ill host


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Srsly, is it just me and Travis who have DBZ BT 3?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am thinking of doing that, Ryudo. TTC's Brawl community is actually GROWING this time, so more Brawlers will be there. As for this site, I probably will. We got a lot of good players here. I'm also thinking about taking down Cofee. He hasnt been here for a month...
> 
> I'm about to get on Brawl, so I'll tell yoll when.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> awww, top ten? it wont be as much as a privilege to be on it. :/
> and i dont think you should take coffee down. its end of the year --> crapload of test, papers.
Click to expand...

That's like saying being 3/10 is worse than being 3/50...
It'd just allow more people a chance to be on and give it a bigger flow.


----------



## Trela

Yeah I'll wait till June and see what happens.

Ok. Imma plan my matches before I get on. Ryudo 1st, Horus 2nd, and 3rd = ???

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus I need to brawl you.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you do, go get on. ill host
Click to expand...

I need your FC, I think.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Trela, just tell me when to get on. :]


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Gnight guys.


----------



## Hub12

*Feels Excluded* :l


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus I need to brawl you.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you do, go get on. ill host
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need your FC, I think.
Click to expand...

I'm Nova


jesus you guys are slow or something


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus I need to brawl you.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah you do, go get on. ill host
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need your FC, I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Nova
> 
> 
> jesus you guys are slow or something
Click to expand...

kk


----------



## bcb

Hmm... I think I'm willing to compremise like that. But in clan war tourneys, we'd need like... IDK. 8 vs. 8?


----------



## Horus

i beat john, 2-0


----------



## John102

good games horus, your fighting style is very annoying.  I would say it sucks but you won, so I can't. lol Anyway, who's up for a brawl?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> good games horus, your fighting style is very annoying.  I would say it sucks but you won, so I can't. lol Anyway, who's up for a brawl?


It's K, i'd say the samething bout you 


i did suck, i usually do when i'm nervous. stupid tourny


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games horus, your fighting style is very annoying.  I would say it sucks but you won, so I can't. lol Anyway, who's up for a brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> It's K, i'd say the samething bout you
> 
> 
> i did suck, i usually do when i'm nervous. stupid tourny
Click to expand...

lol, I know how you feel, stupid nerves, the thing I noticed is that you were very hesitant about your attacks, I wish I would have mirrored that, I hate going after someone, anyway, want to play for fun now?


----------



## bcb

Yawn... I'm going to bed now. It's 11:47.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Yawn... I'm going to bed now. It's 11:47.


but it's friday. :veryhappy:


----------



## Toad Kart 64

It's only 9 here....


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good games horus, your fighting style is very annoying.  I would say it sucks but you won, so I can't. lol Anyway, who's up for a brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> It's K, i'd say the samething bout you
> 
> 
> i did suck, i usually do when i'm nervous. stupid tourny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I know how you feel, stupid nerves, the thing I noticed is that you were very hesitant about your attacks, I wish I would have mirrored that, I hate going after someone, anyway, want to play for fun now?
Click to expand...

I'm too tired, skipped school at went to six flags 


and omg Trela, i freaking sucked -_-
and i kept forgetting to change the rules

i need advice from you plus marth training maybe some falco too


----------



## Trela

Lol it's ok. Those games were LOL. I failed with Falco Vs. your MK at the last 5 seconds xD

I know more about Marth than I do Falco. Tomorrow will be a busy day, since I gotta run a Tournament all day long over at TTC. Sometime this week I'll be able to help ya improve (promise)!

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

There's always 10+ pages for me to read when I get online.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> There's always 10+ pages for me to read when I get online.


yep, this thread has a lot of random posts...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always 10+ pages for me to read when I get online.
> 
> 
> 
> yep, this thread has a lot of random posts...
Click to expand...

*new random post* 

Fail:
http://allisbrawl.com/video/video.aspx?id=6450


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... I'm going to bed now. It's 11:47.
> 
> 
> 
> but it's friday. :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

But I stayed up an extra 47 (or 17) minutes. My dad would've killed me if he caught me up that late.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus, I can hwlp you with Marth. He's been insanely nerfed aince Melee though..


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus, I can hwlp you with Marth. He's been insanely nerfed aince Melee though..


Not as nerfed as Captain Falcon.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

True. I sucked when i tried using him again vs Toad...


----------



## cornymikey

brawl anyone?


----------



## Wish

Is it too late to join? ._.


----------



## cornymikey

sakura said:
			
		

> Is it too late to join? ._.


WAAAAAAAAY too late. sorry


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to join? ._.
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAAAAAAY too late. sorry
Click to expand...

Lol.

137 pages in:
"Is it too late?"


----------



## Hub12

Matt Brawl?


----------



## Trela

Let's get those matches done (if possible) today, guys! The remaining players are now in the Top 8! WOOT.

Well, I dunno about Horus, Yeti, Mike, and Azila yet :O

=Trela=


----------



## cornymikey

ok, sorry, i was sick. i can brawl azila now.


----------



## Hub12

Brawl anyone?

:O MUSE IS ON. : D


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm coming!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol it's ok. Those games were LOL. I failed with Falco Vs. your MK at the last 5 seconds xD
> 
> I know more about Marth than I do Falco. Tomorrow will be a busy day, since I gotta run a Tournament all day long over at TTC. Sometime this week I'll be able to help ya improve (promise)!
> 
> =Trela=


 <3


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm coming!


For what?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming!
> 
> 
> 
> For what?
Click to expand...

Brawl.


----------



## Hub12

Uhhh....Brawl Silver?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub can I come?


----------



## Hub12

It depends. If muse doesn't join me, Yes you can/

If he does join me... :/


----------



## Silverstorms

You guys got PK owned 

Dair of justice!


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You guys got PK owned
> 
> Dair of justice!


The new Falcon Fair!


----------



## Hub12

Guys!!

Join MUSE(Trav)


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Guys!!
> 
> Join MUSE(Trav)


I am...

Lol Hub. You were trying my Ness PKT2 strats with lucas.


----------



## John102

guys, do you think my wolf is spammy?


----------



## Hub12

WHO DIDN'T LET HORUS JOIN?


----------



## Silverstorms

Idk....

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Idk....
> 
> *shifty eyes*


I love shifty eyes. They tell me things.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> guys, do you think my wolf is spammy?


no, its not really too spammy.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk....
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> I love shifty eyes. They tell me things.
Click to expand...

Like the person is completely inoccent?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk....
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> I love shifty eyes. They tell me things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the person is completely inoccent?
Click to expand...

...Umm....Sometimes...


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> guys, do you think my wolf is spammy?


A little imo but not has bad has some people :S

i think 3/4th of everyone here does :z


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys, do you think my wolf is spammy?
> 
> 
> 
> no, its not really too spammy.
Click to expand...

but it's spammy, just not TOO spammy.......

I don't understand what moves I'm spamming.....


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Idk....
> 
> *shifty eyes*


But ily silver!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys, do you think my wolf is spammy?
> 
> 
> 
> no, its not really too spammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it's spammy, just not TOO spammy.......
> 
> I don't understand what moves I'm spamming.....
Click to expand...

You don't spam a move but a combo

B<B-↑


----------



## Hub12

GUIEZ GUIEZ

Me,Horus And Silver 

Brawl Silver and Horus?


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk....
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> But ily silver!
Click to expand...

I MEANT to click ok, but then destiny said no.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I.O.W I hit no by accident </div>


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guys, do you think my wolf is spammy?
> 
> 
> 
> no, its not really too spammy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but it's spammy, just not TOO spammy.......
> 
> I don't understand what moves I'm spamming.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't spam a move but a combo
> 
> B<B-↑
Click to expand...

That combo is BS  >_<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> GUIEZ GUIEZ
> 
> Me,Horus And Silver
> 
> Brawl Silver and Horus?


Sure, i like to brawl silver

he's one of the 25% who don't spam


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> GUIEZ GUIEZ
> 
> Me,Horus And Silver
> 
> Brawl Silver and Horus?


you reject me but you accept them

Hub imma say this again, you make me want to punch a baby's face.


----------



## Hub12

Sho, Matt and Horus Let us brawl please?


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIEZ GUIEZ
> 
> Me,Horus And Silver
> 
> Brawl Silver and Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i like to brawl silver
> 
> he's one of the 25% who don't spam
Click to expand...

HELL YES!

Anyone brawled Yoshipower? He spams the hell out of TL.

ArrowarrowarrowarrowarrowarrowUP-SMASH!


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sho, Matt and Horus Let us brawl please?


YESH RIGHT?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sho, Matt and Horus Let us brawl please?


if silver does sure, and i'm fine if john wants to join


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho, Matt and Horus Let us brawl please?
> 
> 
> 
> if silver does sure, and i'm fine if john wants to join
Click to expand...

nah, I'm not good enough for Hub  T_T


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho, Matt and Horus Let us brawl please?
> 
> 
> 
> if silver does sure, and i'm fine if john wants to join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I'm not good enough for Hub  T_T
Click to expand...

Fine John can join.

SILVER JOIN PLEASE?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIEZ GUIEZ
> 
> Me,Horus And Silver
> 
> Brawl Silver and Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i like to brawl silver
> 
> he's one of the 25% who don't spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YES!
> 
> Anyone brawled Yoshipower? He spams the hell out of TL.
> 
> ArrowarrowarrowarrowarrowarrowUP-SMASH!
Click to expand...

Have you faught Kaleb?

omg...a disgrace to Falcos everywhere


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sho, Matt and Horus Let us brawl please?
> 
> 
> 
> if silver does sure, and i'm fine if john wants to join
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah, I'm not good enough for Hub  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine John can join.
> 
> SILVER JOIN PLEASE?
Click to expand...

you know I'm JK'ing hub, but alas, I was hoping for a 1 on 1 anyway, so I'm gonna try to find Trela and brawl him 1 on 1 sometime.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIEZ GUIEZ
> 
> Me,Horus And Silver
> 
> Brawl Silver and Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i like to brawl silver
> 
> he's one of the 25% who don't spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YES!
> 
> Anyone brawled Yoshipower? He spams the hell out of TL.
> 
> ArrowarrowarrowarrowarrowarrowUP-SMASH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you faught Kaleb?
> 
> omg...a disgrace to Falcos everywhere
Click to expand...

Shush you.

He's one of my first friends. D=


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIEZ GUIEZ
> 
> Me,Horus And Silver
> 
> Brawl Silver and Horus?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, i like to brawl silver
> 
> he's one of the 25% who don't spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YES!
> 
> Anyone brawled Yoshipower? He spams the hell out of TL.
> 
> ArrowarrowarrowarrowarrowarrowUP-SMASH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you faught Kaleb?
> 
> omg...a disgrace to Falcos everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shush you.
> 
> He's one of my first friends. D=
Click to expand...

But he's more annoying than you! a misquito!


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES!
> 
> Anyone brawled Yoshipower? He spams the hell out of TL.
> 
> ArrowarrowarrowarrowarrowarrowUP-SMASH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you faught Kaleb?
> 
> omg...a disgrace to Falcos everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shush you.
> 
> He's one of my first friends. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's more annoying than you! a misquito!
Click to expand...

I know he is. But shtill. :/

SILVER!!!


----------



## Horus

Silver is doing one of the following

A. Eating a sanwich
B. Dead
C. Trying to go to the bathroom


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Silver is doing one of the following
> 
> A) eating a sanwich
> B) Dead
> C) Trying to go to the bathroom


I lol'd at the emoticon fail.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is doing one of the following
> 
> A) eating a sanwich
> B) Dead
> C) Trying to go to the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at the emoticon fail.
Click to expand...

Me two :/

Stupid smileys


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is doing one of the following
> 
> A) eating a sanwich
> B) Dead
> C) Trying to go to the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at the emoticon fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me two :/
> 
> Stupid smileys
Click to expand...

Aw shiat.

Thunder Storms. *Shivers*


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is doing one of the following
> 
> A) eating a sanwich
> B) Dead
> C) Trying to go to the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at the emoticon fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me two :/
> 
> Stupid smileys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shiat.
> 
> Thunder Storms. *Shivers*
Click to expand...

I like thunder storms

speaking of storms whats that noob doing


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver is doing one of the following
> 
> A) eating a sanwich
> B) Dead
> C) Trying to go to the bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd at the emoticon fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me two :/
> 
> Stupid smileys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shiat.
> 
> Thunder Storms. *Shivers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like thunder storms
> 
> speaking of storms whats that noob doing
Click to expand...

That n00b is offline. :/


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepTrying
> 
> 
> 
> Me two :/
> 
> Stupid smileys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw shiat.
> 
> Thunder Storms. *Shivers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like thunder storms
> 
> speaking of storms whats that noob doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That n00b is offline. :/
Click to expand...

-_-'


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepTrying
> 
> 
> 
> Aw shiat.
> 
> Thunder Storms. *Shivers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like thunder storms
> 
> speaking of storms whats that noob doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That n00b is offline. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-'
Click to expand...

Like, I know right? 

*Facepalm* /).-


----------



## bcb

... I miss everything.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

SO did I mah boi


----------



## Horus

miss what?


----------



## Hub12

C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER ON HORUS.


----------



## bcb

Ooh, ooh! I wanna brawl!  Somebody.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER ON HORUS.


Wut, there arn't any combos on brawl noob


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER ON HORUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut, there arn't any combos on brawl noob
Click to expand...

*See Metaknight*


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER ON HORUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut, there arn't any combos on brawl noob
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me Horus?

/).-


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ANYONE WHOS ANYONE


Im doing a quick free for all brawl

If you want in, talk to me

4 players

Im recording and putting on JewTube

SO HURRY


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY


Ryudo.


You thinking what I'm thinking? C:<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY


But I'm a Christian. D:


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY
> 
> 
> 
> Ryudo.
> 
> 
> You thinking what I'm thinking? C:<
Click to expand...

Ryudo!!! C:<


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY


That's cool. I'm in.


----------



## Hub12

I be in it too!...


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY


i want in! but do i have you added?


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm a Christian. D:
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah. Me too. I think it was a typo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

k PIE AND HUB. Tye might be in it too for giving me Handbrake


----------



## Toad Kart 64

xeladude said:
			
		

> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY


Me! Me!

Please?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WHOS ANYONE
> 
> 
> Im doing a quick free for all brawl
> 
> If you want in, talk to me
> 
> 4 players
> 
> Im recording and putting on JewTube
> 
> SO HURRY
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool. I'm in.
Click to expand...

So xeladude vs. Hub vs. Ryudo vs. bcb


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K gaiz. Let me find my extra DVDs so we can fit everyone in. I make room.


----------



## Hub12

Whoa Whoa Whoa.

:X Too many people.

So, It was me and Pie who posted first.

Who's third?


----------



## bcb

How many matches?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Whoa Whoa Whoa.
> 
> :X Too many people.
> 
> So, It was me and Pie who posted first.
> 
> Who's third?


*coughyoureservedmeaspotcough*


----------



## bcb

Let's just put in a CPU. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ryudo vs Bcb vs Hub vs Alecks
Then the next match will be:
Alecks vs Horus vs Toad Kart vs ___


----------



## bcb

vs. winner


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ryudo vs Bcb vs Hub vs Alecks
> Then the next match will be:
> Alecks vs Horus vs Toad Kart vs ___


I be in second match too right?

Hub12  holds gun to Aleck's head


----------



## Kanye Omari West

For getting my name wrong, no!


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ryudo vs *Bcb* vs Hub vs Alecks
> Then the next match will be:
> Alecks vs Horus vs Toad Kart vs ___


Whoah... It's bcb. Not BCB, Bcb, or BcB.


----------



## Horus

i was 3rd >:/


and apperantly storm asked me to apologize to him in 3rd person


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryudo vs *Bcb* vs Hub vs Alecks
> Then the next match will be:
> Alecks vs Horus vs Toad Kart vs ___
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah... It's bcb. Not BCB, Bcb, or BcB.
Click to expand...

Joo want in or out >:C


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryudo vs *Bcb* vs Hub vs Alecks
> Then the next match will be:
> Alecks vs Horus vs Toad Kart vs ___
> 
> 
> 
> Whoah... It's bcb. Not BCB, Bcb, or BcB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joo want in or out >:C
Click to expand...

Wut dat mean


----------



## Hub12

BCB!!!

C:<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

How about the winner stays. >
Minus the host.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Also, I'm probably going to suck because of the DBD Recorder Preview's small screen


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> BCB!!!
> 
> C:<


hUB!!!!


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCB!!!
> 
> C:<
> 
> 
> 
> hUB!!!!
Click to expand...

I don't mind if you say it like that.

Umm...Guys....CAN WE ACTUALLY FREAKIN BRAWL NOW?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Fine what Ryudo said.

Alecks vs hub vs bCb vs Ryudo


----------



## bcb

xela make room. NAO PLEASE.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCB!!!
> 
> C:<
> 
> 
> 
> hUB!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind if you say it like that.
> 
> Umm...Guys....CAN WE ACTUALLY FREAKIN BRAWL NOW?
Click to expand...

Do I have xeladude added? I think I brawled him yesterday...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Im waiting for the .net frramework to download, so just wait a minute. We can practice while it DLs


----------



## Hub12

Alecks add me. >:l

1375-7066-6458


----------



## Horus

all the good players are getting left out


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K hubbbbb


----------



## bcb

You're Alex on there right? Currently with Fox avi?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Yes bcb


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Fine what Ryudo said.
> 
> Alecks vs hub vs* bCb *vs Ryudo


You want me to put bumpers on?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> all the good players are getting left out


Liez.
We be epic pros.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine what Ryudo said.
> 
> Alecks vs hub vs* bCb *vs Ryudo
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to put bumpers on?
Click to expand...

Please no. ._.


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine what Ryudo said.
> 
> Alecks vs hub vs* bCb *vs Ryudo
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to put bumpers on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please no. ._.
Click to expand...

bcb it is, then.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Alright im looking for my extra DVDs just beat the crap out of me while I play


----------



## bcb

kkz!


----------



## Hub12

BUMPERS FOR THE *censored.3.0*ASS WIN!


----------



## bcb

TRYING.TO.JOIN.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> TRYING.TO.JOIN.


Alright, I just recorded the match. The one where Ryudo is first to die.

Good one ;D


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING.TO.JOIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I just recorded the match. The one where Ryudo is first to die.
> 
> Good one ;D
Click to expand...

That's ftw


----------



## Toad Kart 64

So is it time for the second round now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Done recording. No more DVDs now D:

You guys better be grateful.

Horus, Toad, we can record Tuesday.

HUB BCB RYUDO I BETTER BE ON YOUR AWESOME TBTERS LIST


----------



## Kanye Omari West

OOH OOH I CANT BELIEVE IT

HE ALL WON YAH WON YAH


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> OOH OOH I CANT BELIEVE IT
> 
> HE ALL WON YAH WON YAH


Lolwut?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOH OOH I CANT BELIEVE IT
> 
> HE ALL WON YAH WON YAH
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
Click to expand...

A) Its a reword of a song
B) I beat you gaiz with Falco


----------



## bcb

Did you get the one where I won? (Please say yesh)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I think..

Im decoding right now. Won't be 
OH AND WHERE BE MAH NAME ON YOUR AWESOME TBT LIST? >:C


----------



## Hub12

Lalala....

Good Games.


----------



## bcb

Ness spiking + PKT2 at the edge = Win


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lalala....
> 
> Good Games.


I can't lie, those were fun.

Once I get some more DVDs, we can rinse and repeat Tuesday.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING.TO.JOIN.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I just recorded the match. The one where Ryudo is first to die.
> 
> Good one ;D
Click to expand...

:/
I failed that and got raped.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

You always abuse the Juggle grab then Fire Down... STOPPP


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalala....
> 
> Good Games.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't lie, those were fun.
> 
> Once I get some more DVDs, we can rinse and repeat Tuesday.
Click to expand...

Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalala....
> 
> Good Games.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't lie, those were fun.
> 
> Once I get some more DVDs, we can rinse and repeat Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?
Click to expand...

Why not Tomorrow?


----------



## bcb

G&W = Overpowered smashes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalala....
> 
> Good Games.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't lie, those were fun.
> 
> Once I get some more DVDs, we can rinse and repeat Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?
Click to expand...

K, Wednesday, or Monday. 

Where be mah name gaiz?


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalala....
> 
> Good Games.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't lie, those were fun.
> 
> Once I get some more DVDs, we can rinse and repeat Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, Wednesday, or Monday.
> 
> Where be mah name gaiz?
Click to expand...

Monday's best. 

I love Ness and Wario.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K Monday. bcb where be my name?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lalala....
> 
> Good Games.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't lie, those were fun.
> 
> Once I get some more DVDs, we can rinse and repeat Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, Wednesday, or Monday.
> 
> Where be mah name gaiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's best.
> 
> I love Ness and Wario.
Click to expand...

I think my Wario and your Wario are equal. /).^


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> G&W = Overpowered smashes.


G&W = Epic

And what about your name? o.0


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, Wednesday, or Monday.
> 
> Where be mah name gaiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's best.
> 
> I love Ness and Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think my Wario and your Wario are equal. /).^
Click to expand...

AWESOME LIST  I'm so desperate to be put on an awesome list.. Oh well just do it 

I am awesome.. Right? >


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Brawl friends!!!: 
Alecks ~ Hes awesome and recorded my epic match
Horus~Mean,Yet funny which is why he is awesomeness
Ryudo~ G&W is overpowered!!!! xP MKW and Brawl master.
ToonLinksMaster~Part of the "TL trio" and is one of teh best people on tbt!
xYoh~ He..kinda scares me....but he is good in Brawl. C:
Cornymikey~ I shall beat your Metaknight one day. :L
Waluigi~ Part of the "TL Trio" and is SCARY AND FUNNY AT THE SAME TIME.
John~ Nice Wolf ya got there FOOL. P:
Djman~Stop asking me to Brawl. xD
Silverstorm~Umm..Let's just say...."He's good at brawl" for now. xD
Trela~The Chuck Norris of Brawl. He's unstoppable.
Coffeeaddict~Chuck Norris's ******** son. He's still second to Trela.
Zyrus~He ALSO mastered every character O_O
Hero~He mastered every character. o_0
Yeti~His Ness pwns. End of discussion.
GOG~Weird....Strange....Odd.....But cool! 
Chubbster~Damn his Kirby.....:/
Techno~Dis kid got da skillz dawg! xD
bcb~Dis is da bomb yo!
Alecks ~ He is cool and recorded my epic match
*Insert name of person who brawls here*~They're an awesome brawl friend. C:
You're just jealous cause they like me more. xP 
Exception: Watercat8 is made of awesome.
I own Pally & teh Watercat8. C: 
</div>


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Grr... Why Tuesday? Why not Wednesday? Why not Thursday? Friday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, Wednesday, or Monday.
> 
> Where be mah name gaiz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monday's best.
> 
> I love Ness and Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think my Wario and your Wario are equal. /).^
Click to expand...

That wasn't 1on1. Bralw me on 1on1, and you'd see the difference. Remember, I MAIN Wario. I've mained him since I got brawl.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Brawl friends!!!:
> Horus~Mean,Yet funny which is why he is awesomeness
> Ryudo~ G&W is overpowered!!!! xP MKW and Brawl master.
> Toon]Lolwut?
> You be stealing Hub's sig. D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Brawl friends!!!:
> Horus~Mean,Yet funny which is why he is awesomeness
> Ryudo~ G&W is overpowered!!!! xP MKW and Brawl master.
> Toon]Lolwut?
> You be stealing Hub's sig. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Read first line kthx
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Brawl friends!!!:
> Alecks ~ Hes awesome and recorded my epic match
> Horus~Mean,Yet funny which is why he is awesomeness
> Ryudo~ G&W is overpowered!!!! xP MKW and Brawl master.
> Toon]Stop annoying me and you have a chance to get on my list.
> 
> These people I usually Brawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Brawl friends!!!:
> Alecks ~ Hes awesome and recorded my epic match
> Horus~Mean,Yet funny which is why he is awesomeness
> Ryudo~ G&W is overpowered!!!! xP MKW and Brawl master.
> Toon]Stop annoying me and you have a chance to get on my list.
> 
> These people I usually Brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> I see how it is >
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

bcb one on one I host.


----------



## bcb

Oh you mean my youtube name? PieDisliker


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> bcb one on one I host.


NOT.NOW.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb one on one I host.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT.NOW.
Click to expand...

WHY. NOT?


----------



## Horus

I'm cool cuz i first on dat list


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bcb one on one I host.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT.NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHY. NOT?
Click to expand...

I'm tired of brawling for now. I don't feel fresh.


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm cool cuz i first on dat list


Best for last.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm cool cuz i first on dat list
> 
> 
> 
> Best for last.
Click to expand...

Yeah, if your a fail loser


----------



## Hub12

I lol'd at the fact that everyone is arguing about my list. /).-


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

O rly Hub?
Hmm, I think I want a Brawl but I dunno. o:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hai Pai


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hai Pai


way to spam.....

anyone brawl?


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hai Pai


Where's that vid? -_-


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hai Pai
> 
> 
> 
> way to spam.....
> 
> anyone brawl?
Click to expand...

Sure.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Ness spiking + PKT2 at the edge = Win


 :O Someone else who knows what PKT2 is :O

Lol JewTube.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
Damn his lightness!


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!


I know, isn't it cool!

Mindgames son!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
Click to expand...

But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
Chef=edge guarding awesome


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
Click to expand...

That's what mindgames are for.

Hehehehehehe......


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what mindgames are for.
> 
> Hehehehehehe......
Click to expand...

Okay then... night, it's 3:20 AM for me. o:


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what mindgames are for.
> 
> Hehehehehehe......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay then... night, it's 3:20 AM for me. o:
Click to expand...

It's 8:20 am for me


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
Click to expand...

That's why I spiked you.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I spiked you.
Click to expand...

Yesterday, I spiked Walrus (I think it was him) and he hit Hub on the way down, KOing them both


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PKT2=instant G&W death. :/
> Damn his lightness!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, isn't it cool!
> 
> Mindgames son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I spiked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday, I spiked Walrus (I think it was him) and he hit Hub on the way down, KOing them both
Click to expand...

I spiked Ryudo (ftw) and I think Hub tried to edgeguard me. PKT2 killed Hub. (99.5% vertically I had to move my PKT2)


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But I find Ness's PKT2 easier to block as 2D bacon or hitting it will cease it's occurance.
> Chef=edge guarding awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I spiked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday, I spiked Walrus (I think it was him) and he hit Hub on the way down, KOing them both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spiked Ryudo (ftw) and I think Hub tried to edgeguard me. PKT2 killed Hub. (99.5% vertically I had to move my PKT2)
Click to expand...

I'm not very good at chossing which direction I want to go in. I can't go horizontal on wifi, unless I'm on the stage.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I spiked you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday, I spiked Walrus (I think it was him) and he hit Hub on the way down, KOing them both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spiked Ryudo (ftw) and I think Hub tried to edgeguard me. PKT2 killed Hub. (99.5% vertically I had to move my PKT2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not very good at chossing which direction I want to go in. I can't go horizontal on wifi, unless I'm on the stage.
Click to expand...

I can either go vertical, diagonal, or somewhat horizontal. Good for mindgames.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I spiked Walrus (I think it was him) and he hit Hub on the way down, KOing them both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spiked Ryudo (ftw) and I think Hub tried to edgeguard me. PKT2 killed Hub. (99.5% vertically I had to move my PKT2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not very good at chossing which direction I want to go in. I can't go horizontal on wifi, unless I'm on the stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can either go vertical, diagonal, or somewhat horizontal. Good for mindgames.
Click to expand...

My PKT2 mindgames always own Hub  :veryhappy: 

Edit: LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL17H3TO3h8&feature=related


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I spiked Ryudo (ftw) and I think Hub tried to edgeguard me. PKT2 killed Hub. (99.5% vertically I had to move my PKT2)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not very good at chossing which direction I want to go in. I can't go horizontal on wifi, unless I'm on the stage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can either go vertical, diagonal, or somewhat horizontal. Good for mindgames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My PKT2 mindgames always own Hub  :veryhappy:
> 
> Edit: LOL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL17H3TO3h8&feature=related
Click to expand...

Seen, it. Nice try.


----------



## cornymikey

on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/


Hahahahahaha 

I refuse to join AiB.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> I refuse to join AiB.
Click to expand...

why not? its a lot easier to find someone to brawl.


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> I refuse to join AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? its a lot easier to find someone to brawl.
Click to expand...

Because I will look like a noob.

Because I live in the UK, everyone will be like "OM*G YOU LAGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> I refuse to join AiB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why not? its a lot easier to find someone to brawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I will look like a noob.
> 
> Because I live in the UK, everyone will be like "OM*G YOU LAGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!".
Click to expand...

errr, well, whatever. 


Horus, bcb, or silver, brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/


You're allowed to spam, do infinates, etc. on the ladder.


----------



## Horus

Yes if silver joins :s

i want revenge for the double spike


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> You're allowed to spam, do infinates, etc. on the ladder.
Click to expand...

wow, that stinks. then everyone should spam. :/


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike


Double spike? You mean two lives taken away or spike, recover and spike again?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike


so silver, three way brawl?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> You're allowed to spam, do infinates, etc. on the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, that stinks. then everyone should spam. :/
Click to expand...

I've met few spammers. One was a Pikachu-er that "spammed only when they fight Ness or Lucas".

I lost, but I lose on there most of the time anyway.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike
> 
> 
> 
> Double spike? You mean two lives taken away or spike, recover and spike again?
Click to expand...

No an ant sized foot spiked 2 lives at the same time :0


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike
> 
> 
> 
> Double spike? You mean two lives taken away or spike, recover and spike again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No an ant sized foot spiked 2 lives at the same time :0
Click to expand...

Oh, that. Silver told me about that.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike
> 
> 
> 
> Double spike? You mean two lives taken away or spike, recover and spike again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No an ant sized foot spiked 2 lives at the same time :0
Click to expand...

lol. horus, will u brawl if bcb brawls instead of silver? silvers not replying.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> You're allowed to spam, do infinates, etc. on the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, that stinks. then everyone should spam. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met few spammers. One was a Pikachu-er that "spammed only when they fight Ness or Lucas".
> 
> I lost, but I lose on there most of the time anyway.
Click to expand...

well, how many matches have you lost?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike
> 
> 
> 
> Double spike? You mean two lives taken away or spike, recover and spike again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No an ant sized foot spiked 2 lives at the same time :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. horus, will u brawl if bcb brawls instead of silver? silvers not replying.
Click to expand...

Silver did this last time >:0
i want 4 playerz


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on an unrelated note, I lost my second AiB ladder match to a spammer. :/
> 
> 
> 
> You're allowed to spam, do infinates, etc. on the ladder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, that stinks. then everyone should spam. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met few spammers. One was a Pikachu-er that "spammed only when they fight Ness or Lucas".
> 
> I lost, but I lose on there most of the time anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, how many matches have you lost?
Click to expand...

I'm trying to remember. I lost 50 times and won 6.

But most of my loses I won 1/3.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes if silver joins :s
> 
> i want revenge for the double spike
> 
> 
> 
> Double spike? You mean two lives taken away or spike, recover and spike again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No an ant sized foot spiked 2 lives at the same time :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. horus, will u brawl if bcb brawls instead of silver? silvers not replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver did this last time >:0
> i want 4 playerz
Click to expand...

errrrr! he might join like after a few matches. :/


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that stinks. then everyone should spam. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've met few spammers. One was a Pikachu-er that "spammed only when they fight Ness or Lucas".
> 
> I lost, but I lose on there most of the time anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, how many matches have you lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to remember. I lost 50 times and won 6.
> 
> But most of my loses I won 1/3.
Click to expand...

sorry, tough luck. ive only won 2 and lost 1. so i just played 3 matches so far.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No an ant sized foot spiked 2 lives at the same time :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. horus, will u brawl if bcb brawls instead of silver? silvers not replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver did this last time >:0
> i want 4 playerz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrrr! he might join like after a few matches. :/
Click to expand...

K, i'll get on

you better get on too you noob storm!


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> lol. horus, will u brawl if bcb brawls instead of silver? silvers not replying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver did this last time >:0
> i want 4 playerz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrrr! he might join like after a few matches. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, i'll get on
> 
> you better get on too you noob storm!
Click to expand...

ok. bcb are you brawling w/ us too?


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Silver did this last time >:0
> i want 4 playerz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> errrrr! he might join like after a few matches. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, i'll get on
> 
> you better get on too you noob storm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. bcb are you brawling w/ us too?
Click to expand...

I guess I could join.

BTW, top 60 make the tourney... The 60th person won 20-13. You need to be at least that good.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> errrrr! he might join like after a few matches. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K, i'll get on
> 
> you better get on too you noob storm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok. bcb are you brawling w/ us too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I could join.
> 
> BTW, top 60 make the tourney... The 60th person won 20-13. You need to be at least that good.
Click to expand...

ok, thx for the info. im a n00b there.

going online now.


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm not a noob :'(


----------



## cornymikey

awww, everyone left.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hahahahaha


----------



## cornymikey

silver can u brawl now? i wanna do a friendly 1 on 1. >


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm not a noob :'(


You didn't get on! so you are now >:0


----------



## bcb

Bahaha. N00B.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bahaha. N00B.


Don't call Walrus a noob.

That's mean.


----------



## Trela

Hmm. I was hoping at least Horus and Yeti did their match :O

Sorry I wasnt on that much yesterday  but I'm here now, so, let's try to at LEAST get to Loser's Semi Finals!

*Mike*, Azila gave you the win, since she's scared of you. Seriously. She is. You gotta fight Ryudo. NAO. *Horus*, did you ever PM Yeti or something? One of yoll need to advance today...

=Trela=


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm. I was hoping at least Horus and Yeti did their match :O
> 
> Sorry I wasnt on that much yesterday  but I'm here now, so, let's try to at LEAST get to Loser's Semi Finals!
> 
> *Mike*, Azila gave you the win, since she's scared of you. Seriously. She is. You gotta fight Ryudo. NAO. *Horus*, did you ever PM Yeti or something? One of yoll need to advance today...
> 
> =Trela=


She's scared of him?

He's just a guy who spams uses MK.


----------



## Trela

Inorite?

I tried to tell her...

EDIT: OMG COFEE WAS ON YESTERDAYZ


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Inorite?
> 
> I tried to tell her...
> 
> EDIT: OMG COFEE WAS ON YESTERDAYZ


OMG WEALLY?

Did he post?


----------



## Hub12

Lalala....

Trela.....


You didn't Pm me yesterday. =_=


----------



## Trela

Hub: LOL I forgot man. Lemmie talk to ya about it now.

Silver: Iono. Lemmie check :O

EDIT: NVM. He didnt post anything. I MISS HIM


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

:'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12

[quote="Toon] :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/quote]..Yes TLM?....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon] :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


..Yes TLM?....[/quote](Sad face)


----------



## Silverstorms

I miss Coffee.

He was the only person here better than me, who I actually stood a chance against :'(


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I miss Coffee.
> 
> He was the only person here better than me, who I actually stood a chance against :'(


I miss Brawl.
It was the only thing you guys did. :'(


----------



## Hub12

I miss fighting TLM and Cofee. 

 :'(  They were always fun to fight......even if they could beat the crap out of me.


----------



## Silverstorms

He could KO my Olimar at 30%.

Good times, good times...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I miss fighting TLM and Cofee.
> 
> :'(  They were always fun to fight......even if they could beat the crap out of me.


SHADDAP


ACROX is mad at me and you make me feel worse.

Trela, why do you always leave for 10 minutes at a time?


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> I miss fighting TLM and Cofee.
> 
> :'(  They were always fun to fight......even if they could beat the crap out of me.


SHADDAP


ACROX is mad at me and you make me feel worse.[/quote]Wanna brawl TLM?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss fighting TLM and Cofee.
> 
> :'(  They were always fun to fight......even if they could beat the crap out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> SHADDAP
> 
> 
> ACROX is mad at me and you make me feel worse.
Click to expand...

Wanna brawl TLM?[/quote]I no longer acknowledge you.


----------



## Hub12

Silver wanna brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silver wanna brawl?


No I'm going to brawl TLM


----------



## Trela

Silver: But TPM doesnt have the game, silly.

TLM: Haha I always do that. I go searching around Smashboards or AllisBrawl.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: But TPM doesnt have the game, silly.
> 
> TLM: Haha I always do that. I go searching around Smashboards or AllisBrawl.


NEVER CALL ME TPM.

I hate people who do that......

And Silver and I are no longer friends.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: But TPM doesnt have the game, silly.
> 
> TLM: Haha I always do that. I go searching around Smashboards or AllisBrawl.


I know.

That's why I'm asking T*L*M.


----------



## Silverstorms

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> Silver: But TPM doesnt have the game, silly.
> 
> TLM: Haha I always do that. I go searching around Smashboards or AllisBrawl.


NEVER CALL ME TPM.

I hate people who do that......

And Silver and I are no longer friends.[/quote]We were friends?!?!?!?!?

Let's brawl!


----------



## Trela

LOL I misspell all the time. Itz crazy TLM!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm. I was hoping at least Horus and Yeti did their match :O
> 
> Sorry I wasnt on that much yesterday  but I'm here now, so, let's try to at LEAST get to Loser's Semi Finals!
> 
> *Mike*, Azila gave you the win, since she's scared of you. Seriously. She is. You gotta fight Ryudo. NAO. *Horus*, did you ever PM Yeti or something? One of yoll need to advance today...
> 
> =Trela=


Well you see Trela, i was like scared to fight Yeti yesterday sense he'd kick my ass when i'm nervous so i was all like "yo lets do it tomarrow kay" and he was all like "ya ok i'll pm u" 

you know you love my stalling skills


----------



## Kanye Omari West

TRELA DIDNT END WITH TRELA AGAIN

HIDE IN THE BARRACKS

Silver, did you have to DL a codec to view your vid after using Handbrake D:

I recorded a match with Hub, Pai, Reeoodo, and Alecks.


----------



## Silverstorms

It's totally unfair question time!

Does Trela like TBT or TTC more?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

TTC obviously

Anyone wanna BRAWL/MK WII/ DBZ BT 3?


----------



## Trela

Horus: This Tournament NEEDS to get finished, so he's got like....3 or 4 hours.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> TRELA DIDNT END WITH TRELA AGAIN
> 
> HIDE IN THE BARRACKS
> 
> Silver, did you have to DL a codec to view your vid after using Handbrake D:
> 
> I recorded a match with Hub, Pai, Reeoodo, and Alecks.


Wtf is Handbrake?

I use Instant DVD recorder and a Dazzle DVC100.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA DIDNT END WITH TRELA AGAIN
> 
> HIDE IN THE BARRACKS
> 
> Silver, did you have to DL a codec to view your vid after using Handbrake D:
> 
> I recorded a match with Hub, Pai, Reeoodo, and Alecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is Handbrake?
> 
> I use Instant DVD recorder and a Dazzle DVC100.
Click to expand...

Yeah.. How do you convert your video to a file for JewTube then?


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA DIDNT END WITH TRELA AGAIN
> 
> HIDE IN THE BARRACKS
> 
> Silver, did you have to DL a codec to view your vid after using Handbrake D:
> 
> I recorded a match with Hub, Pai, Reeoodo, and Alecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is Handbrake?
> 
> I use Instant DVD recorder and a Dazzle DVC100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. How do you convert your video to a file for JewTube then?
Click to expand...

JewTube still makes me lol.

You import it until WMM, edit it, save it, then publish it.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus: This Tournament NEEDS to get finished, so he's got like....3 or 4 hours.


Well that sucks, hes a good player! 


allthough it's good for me


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA DIDNT END WITH TRELA AGAIN
> 
> HIDE IN THE BARRACKS
> 
> Silver, did you have to DL a codec to view your vid after using Handbrake D:
> 
> I recorded a match with Hub, Pai, Reeoodo, and Alecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is Handbrake?
> 
> I use Instant DVD recorder and a Dazzle DVC100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. How do you convert your video to a file for JewTube then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JewTube still makes me lol.
> 
> You import it until WMM, edit it, save it, then publish it.
Click to expand...

Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though. 
Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRELA DIDNT END WITH TRELA AGAIN
> 
> HIDE IN THE BARRACKS
> 
> Silver, did you have to DL a codec to view your vid after using Handbrake D:
> 
> I recorded a match with Hub, Pai, Reeoodo, and Alecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf is Handbrake?
> 
> I use Instant DVD recorder and a Dazzle DVC100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.. How do you convert your video to a file for JewTube then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JewTube still makes me lol.
> 
> You import it until WMM, edit it, save it, then publish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though.
> Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:
Click to expand...

You just import it like normal, I think.

Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.


----------



## Hub12

Falalala....

Trela!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. How do you convert your video to a file for JewTube then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JewTube still makes me lol.
> 
> You import it until WMM, edit it, save it, then publish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though.
> Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just import it like normal, I think.
> 
> Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.
Click to expand...

STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ

JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
JEWTUBE
Reexplain this for me..


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> Well that sucks, hes a good player!
> 
> 
> allthough it's good for me


Yesh he is, but, I wanna get to Loser's Semis today, and you have Silver on your side of the Bracket, and he's in a different time zone and doesnt have all day, and-

I MISS COFEE 

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> JewTube still makes me lol.
> 
> You import it until WMM, edit it, save it, then publish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though.
> Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just import it like normal, I think.
> 
> Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ
> 
> JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
> JEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
Click to expand...

LMFAO


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, hes a good player!
> 
> 
> allthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh he is, but, I wanna get to Loser's Semis today, and you have Silver on your side of the Bracket, and he's in a different time zone and doesnt have all day, and-
> 
> I MISS COFEE
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

IT'S OK TRELA!!!!!

*hugs in a non-gay way*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though.
> Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just import it like normal, I think.
> 
> Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ
> 
> JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
> JEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO
Click to expand...

You clicked it right


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> JewTube still makes me lol.
> 
> You import it until WMM, edit it, save it, then publish it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though.
> Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just import it like normal, I think.
> 
> Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ
> 
> JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
> JEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
Click to expand...

HIT IMPORT!

IN BOTTOM RIGHT HAND CORNER SELECT ALL FILES!

FIND FILE!

IMPORT FILE!

And go from there....LMAO JewTube.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, hes a good player!
> 
> 
> allthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh he is, but, I wanna get to Loser's Semis today, and you have Silver on your side of the Bracket, and he's in a different time zone and doesnt have all day, and-
> 
> I MISS COFEE
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

Well cool i might come out the winner


now if you excuse me i need to go calm myself down


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh.. Reexplain. K, i've got the VOB file which is the vid. I put it into my DVD player last night and it worked, no audio though.
> Now I need to know, how do I convert a VOB to WMM, because I had trouble with that when I did a project a couple of weaks ago 
:huh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just import it like normal, I think.
> 
> Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ
> 
> JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
> JEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIT IMPORT!
> 
> IN BOTTOM RIGHT HAND CORNER SELECT ALL FILES!
> 
> FIND FILE!
> 
> IMPORT FILE!
> 
> And go from there....LMAO JewTube.
Click to expand...

Hit import on what program D:


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, hes a good player!
> 
> 
> allthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh he is, but, I wanna get to Loser's Semis today, and you have Silver on your side of the Bracket, and he's in a different time zone and doesnt have all day, and-
> 
> I MISS COFEE
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cool i might come out the winner
> 
> 
> now if you excuse me i need to go calm myself down
Click to expand...

Uhh....I'm not even gonna ask....


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, hes a good player!
> 
> 
> allthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh he is, but, I wanna get to Loser's Semis today, and you have Silver on your side of the Bracket, and he's in a different time zone and doesnt have all day, and-
> 
> I MISS COFEE
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cool i might come out the winner
> 
> 
> now if you excuse me i need to go calm myself down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh....I'm not even gonna ask....
Click to expand...

Hub you have a sick mind.


but good idea i was just going to hyperventalate or yoga or something


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You just import it like normal, I think.
> 
> Just make sure you're viewing all types of files, not just media ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ
> 
> JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
> JEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIT IMPORT!
> 
> IN BOTTOM RIGHT HAND CORNER SELECT ALL FILES!
> 
> FIND FILE!
> 
> IMPORT FILE!
> 
> And go from there....LMAO JewTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit import on what program D:
Click to expand...

-_-

WMM.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> STILL DONT UNDERSTAND PLZ
> 
> JEWTUBE JEWTUBE JEWTUBE IS A REAL SITE
> JEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIT IMPORT!
> 
> IN BOTTOM RIGHT HAND CORNER SELECT ALL FILES!
> 
> FIND FILE!
> 
> IMPORT FILE!
> 
> And go from there....LMAO JewTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit import on what program D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> WMM.
Click to expand...

It says I need a codec to view the Brawl.avi file.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that sucks, hes a good player!
> 
> 
> allthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh he is, but, I wanna get to Loser's Semis today, and you have Silver on your side of the Bracket, and he's in a different time zone and doesnt have all day, and-
> 
> I MISS COFEE
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well cool i might come out the winner
> 
> 
> now if you excuse me i need to go calm myself down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh....I'm not even gonna ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub you have a sick mind.
> 
> 
> but good idea i was just going to hyperventalate or yoga or something
Click to expand...

Lmfao I do not.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepJEWTUBE
> Reexplain this for me..
> 
> 
> 
> HIT IMPORT!
> 
> IN BOTTOM RIGHT HAND CORNER SELECT ALL FILES!
> 
> FIND FILE!
> 
> IMPORT FILE!
> 
> And go from there....LMAO JewTube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit import on what program D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> WMM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says I need a codec to view the Brawl.avi file.
Click to expand...

You're screwed then.

Try Google.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepJEWTUBE
> 
> 
> 
> Hit import on what program D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> WMM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says I need a codec to view the Brawl.avi file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're screwed then.
> 
> Try Google.
Click to expand...

I forgot my jewtube account though D:


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepJEWTUBE
> 
> 
> 
> Hit import on what program D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -_-
> 
> WMM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says I need a codec to view the Brawl.avi file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're screwed then.
> 
> Try Google.
Click to expand...

Or Jewtube!


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepJEWTUBE
> 
> 
> 
> -_-
> 
> WMM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says I need a codec to view the Brawl.avi file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're screwed then.
> 
> Try Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot my jewtube account though D:
Click to expand...

.........

Why not try "Youtube"?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepallthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Well cool i might come out the winner
> 
> 
> now if you excuse me i need to go calm myself down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh....I'm not even gonna ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub you have a sick mind.
> 
> 
> but good idea i was just going to hyperventalate or yoga or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao I do not.
Click to expand...

What? you wern't going to say kill small animals?


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm trying and failing to do my science homework.

You guys talk too much!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepJEWTUBE
> 
> 
> 
> It says I need a codec to view the Brawl.avi file.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're screwed then.
> 
> Try Google.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot my jewtube account though D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .........
> 
> Why not try "Youtube"?
Click to expand...

Its stupid because its not jewish D:


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm trying and failing to do my science homework.
> 
> You guys talk too much!


Well you need to skip more homework! >:l


----------



## djman900

ive been gone for 3 days, 50 new pages, what'd i miss?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepallthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh....I'm not even gonna ask....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub you have a sick mind.
> 
> 
> but good idea i was just going to hyperventalate or yoga or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? you wern't going to say kill small animals?
Click to expand...

Kill yourself.It'll help.  xDD Just kidding.


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> ive been gone for 3 days, 50 new pages, what'd i miss?


Alot


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been gone for 3 days, 50 new pages, what'd i miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Alot
Click to expand...

damn, *attempts to read other 50 pages*


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepallthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Hub you have a sick mind.
> 
> 
> but good idea i was just going to hyperventalate or yoga or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmfao I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? you wern't going to say kill small animals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill yourself.It'll help.  xDD Just kidding.
Click to expand...

Don't even go there, sister


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been gone for 3 days, 50 new pages, what'd i miss?
> 
> 
> 
> Alot
Click to expand...

More than that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I remembered my password now gaiz

Im uploading it now.

Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> I remembered my password now gaiz
> 
> Im uploading it now.
> 
> Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS


.....Where's my name? /).-


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepallthough it's good for me
> 
> 
> 
> Lmfao I do not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? you wern't going to say kill small animals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kill yourself.It'll help.  xDD Just kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't even go there, sister
Click to expand...

Brother, idiot. xDD


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I remembered my password now gaiz
> 
> Im uploading it now.
> 
> Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS


Gimi link when its loaded


@Silver: whats more than alot?


----------



## djman900

is.. the... tourney........ over..........?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered my password now gaiz
> 
> Im uploading it now.
> 
> Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS
> 
> 
> 
> .....Where's my name? /).-
Click to expand...

Think of it as payback from Yesterday mah sistuh


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered my password now gaiz
> 
> Im uploading it now.
> 
> Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS
> 
> 
> 
> Gimi ]Loads.
> 
> @Dj - It's not over until I'm second.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered my password now gaiz
> 
> Im uploading it now.
> 
> Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS
> 
> 
> 
> Gimi ]Loads.
> 
> @Dj - It's not over until I'm second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> :/
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

^ Ahhaha silver one of the funniest people on tbt, if your 2nd n it's gunna b over, no actually it won't be over with u being 2nd


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remembered my password now gaiz
> 
> Im uploading it now.
> 
> Your WELCOME RYUDO PIE BCB ALECKS
> 
> 
> 
> Gimi ]Loads.
> 
> @Dj - It's not over until I'm second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True
> 
> then it'll never end!
> 
> 
> @Hub: i think i got it right
Click to expand...


----------



## djman900

Oh ne1 wnna brawl? Im gunna suck cuz i've been at the glen county fair  oh but I might suck D: btw ne1 wanna brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> ^ Ahhaha silver one of the funniest people on tbt, if your 2nd n it's gunna b over, no actually it won't be over with u being 2nd


Was that sarcasm?

B/c sarcasm doesn't work when I have to decipher ever word.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Ahhaha silver one of the funniest people on tbt, if your 2nd n it's gunna b over, no actually it won't be over with u being 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> Was that sarcasm?
> 
> B/c sarcasm doesn't work when I have to decipher ever word.
Click to expand...

Well you kinda asked if it was sarcasm which proves you know something so, your getting there



BTW:Brawl  ne1?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_T4Pg7UJUs


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_T4Pg7UJUs


This video is unavailable.


----------



## Silverstorms

Wait for it to process....


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_T4Pg7UJUs


W00T unavailable


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

The video now has an icon. A bit more..


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:


I don't believe i've ever brawled you before.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe i've ever brawled you before.
Click to expand...

Yeah you never have.


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe i've ever brawled you before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you never have.
Click to expand...

Then, lets brawl


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe i've ever brawled you before.
Click to expand...

Did you see the vid of Me and Trela vs Him and his cousin?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe i've ever brawled you before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the vid of Me and Trela vs Him and his cousin?
Click to expand...

The ending was EPIC SILVER!!!!!

Trela holds him.....and you do "PK thunder".


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll tell you when to click dont worry D:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe i've ever brawled you before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see the vid of Me and Trela vs Him and his cousin?
Click to expand...

Totally, that was epic!... failure(undefeted lol) But i thought they did pretty good for tbt's best


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Yeah. I love that one <3


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah. I love that one <3


I think my f.c is 1290-0305-1358 

gimme urs so we can brawl


NVM: its in ur sig


----------



## Kanye Omari West

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_T4Pg7UJUs

Live.


----------



## djman900

drops 10$  bill on ryudo, whos alecks?

-damn it


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I am.


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> I am.


oh ok


----------



## Kanye Omari West

DJ, I'll brawl you now


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol at Ruydo's SD.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

SD?


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> DJ, I'll brawl you now


*gets happy*  I host


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> SD?


syndrum


----------



## Hub12

Yay Epic Ending. 

Side Smash bcb and then Air Smash Alecks. >


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> SD?


Self Destruct.


----------



## Hub12

Alecks, Will you post teh other video?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Oh.

Im going to upload the other vid later.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_T4Pg7UJUs
> 
> Live.


HOLLY *censored.2.0* HUB WON!

*claps*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Yeah, we never expected that.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah, we never expected that.


>_>

You should have let go of the B button sooner, you would've beaten me. xD


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah, we never expected that.


That match was played in the Twilight Zone


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_T4Pg7UJUs
> 
> Live.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLLY *censored.2.0* HUB WON!
> 
> *claps*
Click to expand...

*claps*

CONGRATUALTIONS HUB!


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah, we never expected that.


Make one of me in my bad state vs u XD


----------



## bcb

Did you get the one where I won as Ness? :l

(I finally caught up, geez.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K fine.


----------



## Silverstorms

I need to start recording some of our matches...


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> K fine.


I join with u vs dj? 

i didn't get to fight in the other matches :s


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I need to start recording some of our matches...


Yesh, you should.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start recording some of our matches...
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh, you should.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Hub12

Now that, that's out of the way, I must go work on my 500 word report on self esteem due tomorrow. :/


----------



## djman900

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we never expected that.
> 
> 
> 
> Make one of me in my bad state vs u XD
Click to expand...

Good try xela


----------



## Kanye Omari West

DJ you are WAY too predictable. You always rock smash when you get back I easily countered it. Then you try and hog the edge.


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm writing about Alkanes and Alkenes. It sucks <_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I lost though DJ, so it doesnt matter though


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> DJ you are WAY too predictable. You always rock smash when you get back I easily countered it. Then you try and hog the edge.


I don't edge hog! well sometimes if im predictablehowd u get owned?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm writing about Alkanes and Alkenes. It sucks <_<


I don't know. Is mine worse? Or is yours worse?


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ you are WAY too predictable. You always rock smash when you get back I easily countered it. Then you try and hog the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edge hog! well sometimes if im predictablehowd u get owned?
Click to expand...

Rock Smash is hax


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm writing about Alkanes and Alkenes. It sucks <_<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. Is mine worse? Or is yours worse?
Click to expand...

They're both pretty bad.


----------



## bcb

I'm doing homework. -_- 

Type slower.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ you are WAY too predictable. You always rock smash when you get back I easily countered it. Then you try and hog the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edge hog! well sometimes if im predictablehowd u get owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Smash is hax
Click to expand...

Rock Smash is awesome. It gives you a good level of control while in the air.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ you are WAY too predictable. You always rock smash when you get back I easily countered it. Then you try and hog the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edge hog! well sometimes if im predictablehowd u get owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Smash is hax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Smash is awesome. It gives you a good level of control while in the air.
Click to expand...

Its like Snake's tilts, spamable and annoying


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ you are WAY too predictable. You always rock smash when you get back I easily countered it. Then you try and hog the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't edge hog! well sometimes if im predictablehowd u get owned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Smash is hax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Smash is awesome. It gives you a good level of control while in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like Snake's tilts, spamable and annoying
Click to expand...

But unlike Snake's tilts, Rock Smash can be easily punished and has a small range.


----------



## bcb

Wait... What's rock smash?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Smash is hax
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rock Smash is awesome. It gives you a good level of control while in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like Snake's tilts, spamable and annoying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But unlike Snake's tilts, Rock Smash can be easily punished and has a small range.
Click to expand...

It does? i can't even counter it with marth


----------



## djman900

charizard side b


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait... What's rock smash?


This. ._.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

DJ, you spam bananas way too much.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait... What's rock smash?


Charizard's side B


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.


Dj's Diddy is good imo


----------



## bcb

Oh. Why can't you just say Charizard's side smash? Oh, well. My least favorite side smash is probably diddy's. Twice the damage.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.


No johns.

(And it's not spamming... Diddy's probably the most technical character in the game.)


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Smash is awesome. It gives you a good level of control while in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like Snake's tilts, spamable and annoying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But unlike Snake's tilts, Rock Smash can be easily punished and has a small range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does? i can't even counter it with marth
Click to expand...

Well, the area where Rock Smash is powerful is quite small, so you should be able to shield it then use a smash or grab while Charizard recovers. Or you could dodge it, then attack.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Oh. Why can't you just say Charizard's side smash? Oh, well. My least favorite side smash is probably diddy's. Twice the damage.


Because we thought you'd get the reference and its shorter to type


----------



## Hub12

OH MY GOD xYOH!

They have Mr.Saturns!!


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Its like Snake's tilts, spamable and annoying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But unlike Snake's tilts, Rock Smash can be easily punished and has a small range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does? i can't even counter it with marth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the area where Rock Smash is powerful is quite small, so you should be able to shield it then use a smash or grab while Charizard recovers. Or you could dodge it, then attack.
Click to expand...

Blah, racks up so much damage


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Srsly DJ, you are WAY too predictable. but the fact that you spam your moves in the same order REALLY racks up damage.


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.


Another way to think of it is the Banana cell ur not gunna get outta it and i dont spam


----------



## Kanye Omari West

What do you call egg rolling every 5 seconds?


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> What do you call egg rolling every 5 seconds?


You can't grab eggs. But you can counter and grab bananas. Seriously, look up Ninja Link.


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to think of it is the Banana cell ur not gunna get outta it and i dont spam
Click to expand...

Your Zelda consists of four or five moves.

Side B, Normal B, Side Smash, Up Smash and Down Smash.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to think of it is the Banana cell ur not gunna get outta it and i dont spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Zelda consists of four or five moves.
> 
> Side B, Normal B, Side Smash, Up Smash and Down Smash.
Click to expand...

Gst some air attacks on the *censored.2.0*!


----------



## Joe

I am the best Brawlist on TBT! 
Someone needs to Brawl me :]
xD
Hub knows how good I am


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to think of it is the Banana cell ur not gunna get outta it and i dont spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Zelda consists of four or five moves.
> 
> Side B, Normal B, Side Smash, Up Smash and Down Smash.
Click to expand...

No recovering?


----------



## bcb

Joe said:
			
		

> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am


*Cough* Trela is best *Cough*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I almost beat you with Kirby. you kept racking damage with Grab Down


----------



## Horus

Joe said:
			
		

> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am


i bet you fail


just because you said "best"


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> What do you call egg rolling every 5 seconds?


Your dumb as hell i egg roll once or twice every time i die


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to think of it is the Banana cell ur not gunna get outta it and i dont spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Zelda consists of four or five moves.
> 
> Side B, Normal B, Side Smash, Up Smash and Down Smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gst some air attacks on the *censored.2.0*!
Click to expand...

Side B to prevent the approach, and Up smash if you get there.


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> I almost beat you with Kirby. you kept racking damage with Grab Down


Yeah, i suck with mk i was toying with u b4 gettin on ma last life


----------



## Joe

Horus said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you fail
> 
> 
> just because you said "best"
Click to expand...

Yeah, I fail like your grammer spellings with capital letters.


----------



## Hub12

Joe said:
			
		

> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am


Yes, Joe is one of the best brawler's I have ever met. xDDDD


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you fail
> 
> 
> just because you said "best"
Click to expand...

Joe doesn't "get" brawl.

Just like I don't "get" modern Disney.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you fail
> 
> 
> just because you said "best"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe doesn't "get" brawl.
> 
> Just like I don't "get" modern Disney.
Click to expand...

Well, This.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ, you spam bananas way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Another way to think of it is the Banana cell ur not gunna get outta it and i dont spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Zelda consists of four or five moves.
> 
> Side B, Normal B, Side Smash, Up Smash and Down Smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gst some air attacks on the *censored.2.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Side B to prevent the approach, and Up smash if you get there.
Click to expand...

Fair and Bair for some uber damage


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you fail
> 
> 
> just because you said "best"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe doesn't "get" brawl.
> 
> Just like I don't "get" modern Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, This.
Click to expand...

This


and i bet you were the fail kid who said "i dunt get brawll u jst press buttns 2 win"


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the best Brawlist on TBT!
> Someone needs to Brawl me :]
> xD
> Hub knows how good I am
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you fail
> 
> 
> just because you said "best"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joe doesn't "get" brawl.
> 
> Just like I don't "get" modern Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This
> 
> 
> and i bet you were the fail kid who said "i dunt get brawll u jst press buttns 2 win"
Click to expand...

That's him.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Joe doesn't "get" brawl.
> 
> Just like I don't "get" modern Disney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This
> 
> 
> and i bet you were the fail kid who said "i dunt get brawll u jst press buttns 2 win"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's him.
Click to expand...

LMFAO


----------



## Joe

It's true though. xD
You just move your hands.


----------



## bcb

So I can get second or third inb the next tourney, Green Greens needs to be a counter.


----------



## Horus

Joe said:
			
		

> It's true though. xD
> You just move your hands.


Then you don't understand video games.


now go into a rage and talk about your girl friend minny mouse


----------



## Hub12

Whoreman. Brawl?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Whoreman. Brawl?


Sure, other people better join though



coughSILVERcough


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Whoreman. Brawl?


Mind if I join? Idk what happened to alex


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
Click to expand...

If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
Click to expand...

Hub12  hosts.


Oshi-John's looking.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
Click to expand...

Damn >


see you people online


----------



## Hub12

New Name Change


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Eziooo  was kicked off his wii D:


----------



## djman900

xela congrats, u beat me, cuz i did 1 suicide


----------



## Hub12

Anyone wanna join???


----------



## bcb

bcb wants to join.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I joined 

Thn got D/CEd


----------



## djman900

are u guys online? I only c nova(hub) wait, is omega horus?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub is Comet i think.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  hosts.
> 
> 
> Oshi-John's looking.
Click to expand...

WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN!   

 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub is Comet i think.


Nova


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Iono who's Comet then? Horus maybe?


----------



## Silverstorms

Nova is Walrus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I love Walrus.


----------



## Hub12

I AM COMET IDIOTS


----------



## djman900

Whose walrus?  Whose omega?


If u wanna brawl 1v1 tell meh, *goes to play super mario galaxy*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I was right dJ.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Imma go play AC CF, Ill brawl later if you want.

HORUS, add me.


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> I was right dJ.


oh wow ur kewl


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
Click to expand...

Then there would be no oil panic. D:
And no Bucket Braking. :/


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there would be no oil panic. D:
> And no Bucket Braking. :/
Click to expand...

Ryudo JOIN MY ROOM NOW

My name is Comet
Me, Horus, Silver and Ryudo.  EPIC


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Geez, I'm always left out.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoreman. Brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, other people better join though
> 
> 
> 
> coughSILVERcough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there would be no oil panic. D:
> And no Bucket Braking. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ryudo JOIN MY ROOM NOW
> 
> My name is Comet
> John, Horus, Silver and Ryudo.  EPIC
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you can re-create the world so oil didn't exist, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then there would be no oil panic. D:
> And no Bucket Braking. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ryudo JOIN MY ROOM NOW
> 
> My name is Comet
> John, Horus, Silver and Ryudo.  EPIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed
Click to expand...

O i c wat you did thar


----------



## djman900

Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was right dJ.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow ur kewl
Click to expand...

Get used to it


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone up for a Brawl? I'll host.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

xeladude said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a Brawl? I'll host.


I'm up for a brawl.

I need to work on my Diddy Kong.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone up for a Brawl? I'll host.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for a brawl.
> 
> I need to work on my Diddy Kong.
Click to expand...

Im hosting.


----------



## djman900

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I need to work on my Diddy Kong.


U HOMO!


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?


hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.


----------



## Silverstorms

Go Blue Falcon!


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.
Click to expand...

I can beat ur wolf


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can beat ur wolf
Click to expand...

So can I.
And I'm pretty sure Hub can. o:


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can beat ur wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can I.
> And I'm pretty sure Hub can. o:
Click to expand...

hub can't


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can beat ur wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can I.
> And I'm pretty sure Hub can. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub can't
Click to expand...

How would you know?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can beat ur wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can I.
> And I'm pretty sure Hub can. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub can't
Click to expand...

I wouldn't see why not...


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub if u really got better as I always hear, do u wanna brawl?
> 
> 
> 
> hub thinks he can beat my wolf, I scoff at the thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can beat ur wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can I.
> And I'm pretty sure Hub can. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub can't
Click to expand...

Stop *censored.3.0*ing telling me what I can and can't do. >_>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I can beat ur wolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So can I.
> And I'm pretty sure Hub can. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hub can't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop *censored.3.0*ing telling me what I can and can't do. >_>
Click to expand...

Hub be epic, 'nuff said.


----------



## Silverstorms

Ruydo come play brawl.


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo join us.


----------



## Silverstorms

We have cookies!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

But the MKW tournament. o:


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> We have cookies!


Chocolate flavored.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate flavored.
Click to expand...

I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I have MK Wii tourney too D:

Silver, you kicked me out when I tried to join D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate flavored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.
Click to expand...

Hi 5, so many people hate them. I like them though D:


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate flavored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.
Click to expand...

We gots them too.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate flavored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gots them too.
Click to expand...

Liez.
How may spaces are in the room?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate flavored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gots them too.
Click to expand...

NO RYUDO HES LYING HE HATES THEM TOO


----------



## Hub12

2 more.

Please Ryudo!


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate flavored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gots them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> How may spaces are in the room?
Click to expand...

No liez.

2


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Can I join then D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like chocolate too much, only raisin or sugar cookies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We gots them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> How may spaces are in the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
Click to expand...

Who's host?


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We gots them too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> How may spaces are in the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's host?
Click to expand...

Hub12  be hosting


----------



## Silverstorms

Beneh.

Please I'm tired of 3 stocking Hub.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Liez.
> How may spaces are in the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's host?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  be hosting
Click to expand...

K no answer then.

Eziooo  will just join


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Liez.
> How may spaces are in the room?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's host?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  be hosting
Click to expand...

How about me and muse vs. you two in a team match?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's host?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  be hosting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and muse vs. you two in a team match?
Click to expand...

Muse?

Eziooo  no understands


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who's host?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  be hosting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and muse vs. you two in a team match?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muse?
> 
> xeladude  no understands
Click to expand...

I'm only brawling if Muse is there. o=


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's host?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  be hosting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and muse vs. you two in a team match?
Click to expand...

Hell yes.

Alecks. Leave. Nao.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No liez.
> 
> 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's host?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hub12  be hosting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about me and muse vs. you two in a team match?
Click to expand...

I DON'T WANT HUB!

Sweet.


----------



## Hub12

Alecks. Leave. NAO


----------



## Silverstorms

Don't worry Hub, i haz a plan


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Don't worry Hub, i haz a plan


Muse is using Pm system...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Don't worry Hub, i haz a plan


We haz better plan, it contains rape. :]


----------



## Silverstorms

Yayz I win.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yayz I win.


Did u brawl bcb for tourney yet? If so when are u gunna brawl me for tounrney


----------



## Silverstorms

I wanna see how fast I died.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

We're coming now.


----------



## Silverstorms

5 SDs in 19 seconds


----------



## Hub12

ALECKS LEAVE!


----------



## Silverstorms

18! Getting better!


----------



## Hub12

Guy's rejoin.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub, if you hadn't noticed, I wasn't viewing the topic. Smart :]


----------



## Silverstorms

Guys join Muse's room!


----------



## Hub12

Trying..... :/


----------



## Silverstorms

Ryudo's in!

Join Hub!


----------



## Hub12

dsfgfsdgfdgdgdsz';sZ"G *Seizure

Disconnected...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

:O 

Ownt.


----------



## djman900

Now I feel like doing some team battle matches 

Hmm I wonder what would happen if Trela and I were on teams and both of us were banana tossing diddys!


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Now I feel like doing some team battle matches
> 
> Hmm I wonder what would happen if Trela and I were on teams and both of us were banana tossing diddys!


The other team would spam Shields/reflectors.


----------



## Hub12

Oh. My. Jesus.

Can I or someone else host please?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

THATD SUCK DJ\


GAWD SPAM FEST

Im on DJ, wanna brawl?


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> THATD SUCK DJ\
> 
> 
> GAWD SPAM FEST
> 
> Im on DJ, wanna brawl?


if we can do team battles


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Team Multiman Brawl then?


----------



## Silverstorms

One shield > Trela and Dj.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> One shield > Trela and Dj.


D:


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> One shield < Trela and Dj.


dj>silver


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> Team Multiman Brawl then?


now i mean like 2 on 2


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
Click to expand...

DJ < Pineapple


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team Multiman Brawl then?
> 
> 
> 
> now i mean like 2 on 2
Click to expand...

if you can find 2 more people..


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ < Pineapple
Click to expand...

xela + silver<crap


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
Click to expand...

Lol fail. You don't even know that Dj. /).-


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
Click to expand...

Fine, I'll compromise.

PK Fire trap > Bananas


----------



## cornymikey

trela, i cant brawl ryudo today. im really sick.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ < Pineapple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xela + silver<crap
Click to expand...

Xela+Silver > Crap > DJ


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ < Pineapple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xela + silver<crap
Click to expand...

That was immature on so many levels.


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ < Pineapple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xela + silver<crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Xela+Silver > Crap > DJ
Click to expand...

Much better.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shield < Trela and Dj.
> 
> 
> 
> dj>silver
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ < Pineapple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xela + silver<crap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was immature on so many levels.
Click to expand...

but true


----------



## Hub12

..../).o

Silver....Disconnected.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ok Fine. Me and Silver vs DJ and a comp. That can resolve a tie.


----------



## djman900

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ok Fine. Me and Silver vs DJ and a comp. That can resolve a tie.


Ahahaaha comp. is worst than silver >->


----------



## Kanye Omari West

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Fine. Me and Silver vs DJ and a comp. That can resolve a tie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaaha comp. is worst than silver >->
Click to expand...

Fine, pick anyone.


----------



## Hub12

Oh my god.

That's it. Screw Brawl. >_>

*Goes on MKW*


----------



## John102

guyz, I want to brawl, first DJ, because I want to prove I can kick his monkey's @ss

next hub, because we haz some unfinished business.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> guyz, I want to brawl, first DJ, because I want to prove I can kick his monkey's @ss
> 
> next hub, because we haz some unfinished business.


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH i dont wanna be monkey 



U no wut? *censored.3.0* that, im gunna make you eat your own left leg


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guyz, I want to brawl, first DJ, because I want to prove I can kick his monkey's @ss
> 
> next hub, because we haz some unfinished business.
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH i dont wanna be monkey
> 
> 
> 
> U no wut? *censored.3.0* that, im gunna make you eat your own left leg
Click to expand...

that's fine, I kill you anywayz


----------



## djman900

^ Ur gunna b eating ur left and begging me for forgivness while ill be drop kicked 50 times in a row repdetley on the same spot on the head and then you will DIE (in brawl)


----------



## Hub12

Can you two just SHUT UP AND BRAWL?! Kthxbai. >_>


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> ^ Ur gunna b eating ur left and begging me for forgivness while ill be drop kicked 50 times in a row repdetley on the same spot on the head and then you will DIE (in brawl)


nah, I'm thinking your gonna get eaten, because wolf eatz babiez.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Ur gunna b eating ur left and begging me for forgivness while ill be drop kicked 50 times in a row repdetley on the same spot on the head and then you will DIE (in brawl)
> 
> 
> 
> nah, I'm thinking your gonna get eaten, because wolf eatz babiez.
Click to expand...

And diddy eats homos with a side of banana peel 

damn u have reflecter, ull be smashed by the rock of charizard

I believe i hav ur gunna be sorry @ss added right? (dont leave afta first match


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Fine. Me and Silver vs DJ and a comp. That can resolve a tie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaaha comp. is worst than silver >->
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, pick anyone that isn't Trela, Coffee, Ruydo, Yeti, bcb or Mikey.
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Ur gunna b eating ur left and begging me for forgivness while ill be drop kicked 50 times in a row repdetley on the same spot on the head and then you will DIE (in brawl)
> 
> 
> 
> nah, I'm thinking your gonna get eaten, because wolf eatz babiez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And diddy eats homos with a side of banana peel
> 
> damn u have reflecter, ull be smashed by the rock of charixard
Click to expand...

wolf is wayyyy too fast for that. You gonna get wolf flashed.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Fine. Me and Silver vs DJ and a comp. That can resolve a tie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaaha comp. is worst than silver >->
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, pick anyone that isn't Trela, Coffee, Ruydo, Yeti, bcb,Hub or Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Fine. Me and Silver vs DJ and a comp. That can resolve a tie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahaaha comp. is worst than silver >->
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine, pick anyone that isn't Trela, Coffee, Ruydo, Yeti, bcb,Hub or Mikey.
> 
> JOHN102 IS TEH BEST BRAWLER!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed
Click to expand...

fixed.


----------



## djman900

John fc=1290-0305-1358


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh my god.
> 
> That's it. Screw Brawl. >_>
> 
> *Goes on MKW*


^^^^ C:


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, pick anyone that isn't Trela, Coffee, Ruydo, Yeti, bcb or Mikey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed.
Click to expand...

Fixed.


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> John fc=1290-0305-1358


prepare to die by reflector.


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Ur gunna b eating ur left and begging me for forgivness while ill be drop kicked 50 times in a row repdetley on the same spot on the head and then you will DIE (in brawl)
> 
> 
> 
> nah, I'm thinking your gonna get eaten, because wolf eatz babiez.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And diddy eats homos with a side of banana peel
> 
> damn u have reflecter, ull be smashed by the rock of charixard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf is wayyyy too fast for that. You gonna get wolf flashed.
Click to expand...

Ur gunna have a mouth of of diddy fist! so ull choke to virtual brawl death


----------



## Hub12

Trela>Cofee>Ryudo?>Silver?>Yeti?>Horus>Hub12>xYoh>Someother people.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela>Cofee>Ryudo?>Silver?>djman>Horus>Hub12>xYoh>Someother people.


ur not better than me hub


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I'm pretty sure silver is ahead of me. o:


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela>Cofee>Ryudo?>Silver?>djman>Horus>Hub12>xYoh>Someother people.
> 
> 
> 
> ur not better than me hub
Click to expand...

Liez.

You shpam Zelda. Your Diddy shpams banana's. And your Yoshi just plain shpams.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure silver is ahead of me. o:


and wheres mikey in all this?


----------



## Hub12

Well, Execute me Princesses. >_>


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela>Cofee>Ryudo?>Silver?>djman>Horus>Hub12>xYoh>Someother people.
> 
> 
> 
> ur not better than me hub
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> 
> You shpam Zelda. Your Diddy shpams banana's. And your Yoshi just nplain shpams.
Click to expand...

Ok i spam with zelda
diddy= no 

Yoshi= NO

Charizard-OF course not


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure silver is ahead of me. o:
> 
> 
> 
> and wheres mikey in all this?
Click to expand...

He's sick. 
And Diddy isn't spam, Diddy is rape.
And G&W>Zelda, I collect din's fire. :3


----------



## djman900

Ok for those of you who say i spam (referring to silver and hub)

Idc if i spam. The game lets me do it so im gunna do it. even  if  spam I still win and ur not gunna change that


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> Ok for those of you who say i spam (referring to silver and hub)
> 
> Idc if i spam. The game lets me do it so im gunna do it. even  if  spam I still win and ur not gunna change that


*coughcough*
Did you say something? xP


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Im on MKWii anyone wanna race?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> Im on MKWii anyone wanna race?


Join xYoh's tournament!!!


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Ok for those of you who say i spam (referring to silver and hub)
> 
> Idc if i spam. The game lets me do it so im gunna do it. even  if  spam I still win and ur not gunna change that


Anyone here faced Muse's Olimar?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok for those of you who say i spam (referring to silver and hub)
> 
> Idc if i spam. The game lets me do it so im gunna do it. even  if  spam I still win and ur not gunna change that
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here faced Muse's Olimar?
Click to expand...

I don't remember.

But mine pwns.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

djman900 said:
			
		

> Ok for those of you who say i spam (referring to silver and hub)
> 
> Idc if i spam. The game lets me do it so im gunna do it. even  if  spam I still win and ur not gunna change that


Lol, spamming, that's a great way to win.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok for those of you who say i spam (referring to silver and hub)
> 
> Idc if i spam. The game lets me do it so im gunna do it. even  if  spam I still win and ur not gunna change that
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, spamming, that's a great way to win.
Click to expand...

Mr. G&W = anti-spam :]


----------



## djman900

john u were bout 2 get owned


----------



## Silverstorms

What happened?


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What happened?


my diddy one 1nce and lost 1nce and my pokemon trainer won


----------



## djman900

Final conclusion: im better than john, but not with diddy or zelda but yoshi and pokemon trainer

So, he can beat me zelda and diddy so dont complain


----------



## John102

djman900 said:
			
		

> Final conclusion: im better than john, but not with diddy or zelda but yoshi and pokemon trainer
> 
> So, he can beat me zelda and diddy so dont complain


your better than me? psha, we didn't even finish the yoshi one because of lag, but I'll accept defeat on the pokemon trainer. But trust me, if we would've played at battlefield, I would've owned you, for a few reasons, all involving the wolf flash.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone up for a Brawl? D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final conclusion: im better than john, but not with diddy or zelda but yoshi and pokemon trainer
> 
> So, he can beat me zelda and diddy so dont complain
> 
> 
> 
> your better than me? psha, we didn't even finish the yoshi one because of lag, but I'll accept defeat on the pokemon trainer. But trust me, if we would've played at battlefield, I would've owned you, for a few reasons, all involving the wolf flash.
Click to expand...

You killed yourself when trying to use that on me. XD


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo. Brawl? Pleasee?


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final conclusion: im better than john, but not with diddy or zelda but yoshi and pokemon trainer
> 
> So, he can beat me zelda and diddy so dont complain
> 
> 
> 
> your better than me? psha, we didn't even finish the yoshi one because of lag, but I'll accept defeat on the pokemon trainer. But trust me, if we would've played at battlefield, I would've owned you, for a few reasons, all involving the wolf flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You killed yourself when trying to use that on me. XD
Click to expand...

yeah, I was trying to phase, but the lag on Wifi won't let me.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I hate Final Destination, it's so boring... at least Battlefield has platforms.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Those are SSBB Games ? O_O


----------



## Hub12

Horus.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Those are SSBB Games ? O_O


I'm talking about the stages.  <_<


----------



## djman900

who wants to hav a pokeball match? pokeballs only no punching


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela>Cofee>Silver>Mikey>Ryudo>DJ=bcb>Yeti?>Horus>xYoh>Hub12>Someother people>N00BS>Sticks>Joe


Fixed.


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo, bcb brawl?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela>Cofee>Silver>Mikey>Ryudo>DJ=bcb>Yeti?>Horus>xYoh>Hub12>Someother people>N00BS>Sticks>Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...

XD
Poor Joe. :l

I've never brawled yeti and I think Horus is second to me.


----------



## Trela

So, umm, did you fight Yeti yet Horus? D:

Ryudo, did you fight Mike yet? 

Either Wednesday or before that, Imma make the thread for the next Tournament. It'll be A LOT funner than this one, but harder to get done 

Btw, I cant brawl right now if anyone is wanting to fight me.

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

I can't brawl right, now...

I wonder what's for DINNER.


----------



## Horus

I BEAT YETI!! so close...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Brawl anyone?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I can't brawl right, now...
> 
> I wonder what's for DINNER.


I'm having Mashed Potatoes and Meatballs.

Eww Yoshi no like meatbawls!


----------



## bcb

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't brawl right, now...
> 
> I wonder what's for DINNER.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having Mashed Potatoes and Meatballs.
> 
> Eww Yoshi no like meatbawls!
Click to expand...

Lawl... Me too!

(And pasta and peas.)


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> I BEAT YETI!! so close...


DAMN HORUS GOOS STUFF BRO!

Your getting better, and congratz on Top 8! <3

You gotta fight my bro now. (MK and Marth, anyone?) I'll PM you or post here when he's ready. It MIGHT be today though.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Join my room peoples!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't brawl right, now...
> 
> I wonder what's for DINNER.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having Mashed Potatoes and Meatballs.
> 
> Eww Yoshi no like meatbawls!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lawl... Me too!
> 
> (And pasta and peas.)
Click to expand...

I'm having red potatos, green beans, and turkey mah boi. :]


----------



## Hub12

RYUDO AND JOHN

JOIN NAO


----------



## spannyaccf

im so there i shall join


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Those are SSBB Games ? O_O


Can someone Answer the question ?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BEAT YETI!! so close...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HORUS GOOS STUFF BRO!
> 
> Your getting better, and congratz on Top 8! <3
> 
> You gotta fight my bro now. (MK and Marth, anyone?) I'll PM you or post here when he's ready. It MIGHT be today though.
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

0-0

WUT?!? your bro?!?

crap...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BEAT YETI!! so close...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HORUS GOOS STUFF BRO!
> 
> Your getting better, and congratz on Top 8! <3
> 
> You gotta fight my bro now. (MK and Marth, anyone?) I'll PM you or post here when he's ready. It MIGHT be today though.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0-0
> 
> WUT?!? your bro?!?
> 
> crap...
Click to expand...

He's not that great, I got really close to beating him.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I BEAT YETI!! so close...
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HORUS GOOS STUFF BRO!
> 
> Your getting better, and congratz on Top 8! <3
> 
> You gotta fight my bro now. (MK and Marth, anyone?) I'll PM you or post here when he's ready. It MIGHT be today though.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0-0
> 
> WUT?!? your bro?!?
> 
> crap...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not that great, I got really close to beating him.
Click to expand...

Hmm k, but he'll know things...


----------



## cornymikey

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are SSBB Games ? O_O
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone Answer the question ?
Click to expand...

those are stages on brawl. :/


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> So, umm, did you fight Yeti yet Horus? D:
> 
> Ryudo, did you fight Mike yet?
> 
> Either Wednesday or before that, Imma make the thread for the next Tournament. It'll be A LOT funner than this one, but harder to get done
> 
> Btw, I cant brawl right now if anyone is wanting to fight me.
> 
> =Trela=


Come onnnnnnnnn Crew Battle.

*crossed fingers*


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, umm, did you fight Yeti yet Horus? D:
> 
> Ryudo, did you fight Mike yet?
> 
> Either Wednesday or before that, Imma make the thread for the next Tournament. It'll be A LOT funner than this one, but harder to get done
> 
> Btw, I cant brawl right now if anyone is wanting to fight me.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Come onnnnnnnnn Crew Battle.
> 
> *crossed fingers*
Click to expand...

Crew battle so two on two?
that'd be ownage


----------



## Hub12

Horus join Ryudo's room


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Whoreus add me >_>


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, umm, did you fight Yeti yet Horus? D:
> 
> Ryudo, did you fight Mike yet?
> 
> Either Wednesday or before that, Imma make the thread for the next Tournament. It'll be A LOT funner than this one, but harder to get done
> 
> Btw, I cant brawl right now if anyone is wanting to fight me.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Come onnnnnnnnn Crew Battle.
> 
> *crossed fingers*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crew battle so two on two?
> that'd be ownage
Click to expand...

Nuh uh.

That is not a crew battle.


----------



## Hub12

SOMEONE JOIN RYUDO'S ROOM!


----------



## Silverstorms

I have homework.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have homework.


*censored.3.0* YOUR HOMEWORK.

=(


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I would join but Ryudo hates me, 

Ask Ryudo if he'll let me join.


----------



## Hub12

Whoreman JOIN NAO


----------



## Silverstorms

Homewrok done.

Going online.


----------



## Horus

Ill get on noobs, and add xela


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Also, I'm thinking of deleting the Brawl vids.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Also, I'm thinking of deleting the Brawl vids.


Hub12  will add you to my Sig.

Silver or Horus, HURRY JOIN!

One spot left


----------



## Silverstorms

It has no sound :'(

I have around 1 post until I'm grey.

Edit: Oh noez!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I dunno about keeping it though.
Ryudo has been being an arse to me lately.

Maybe I'll keep it and just use annotations on Mr gaymanwatch.

I love this idea.
Keeping it ftw


----------



## Silverstorms

I don't see anyone online...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It has no sound :'(
> 
> I have around 1 post until I'm grey.
> 
> Edit: Oh noez!


You're gray...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lol at ryudo viewing


----------



## Hub12

What the *censored.3.0*?

It say's RYudo is online in Brawl.

But how is he here....posting?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> I would join but Ryudo hates me,
> 
> Ask Ryudo if he'll let me join.


I'm on wii. <_<
And I don't hate you, you just nag a lot.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> I dunno about keeping it though.
> Ryudo has been being an arse to me lately.
> 
> Maybe I'll keep it and just use annotations on Mr gaymanwatch.
> 
> I love this idea.
> Keeping it ftw


Yes. Do that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would join but Ryudo hates me,
> 
> Ask Ryudo if he'll let me join.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on wii. <_<
> And I don't hate you, you just nag a lot.
Click to expand...

Give me a couple of examples.
Or else Gaymanwatch gets some text and a gray comic box on his face


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would join but Ryudo hates me,
> 
> Ask Ryudo if he'll let me join.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on wii. <_<
> And I don't hate you, you just nag a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a couple of examples.
> Or else Gaymanwatch gets some text and a gray comic box on his face
Click to expand...

Well "Gaymanwatch" owns you so it's all good.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would join but Ryudo hates me,
> 
> Ask Ryudo if he'll let me join.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on wii. <_<
> And I don't hate you, you just nag a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a couple of examples.
> Or else Gaymanwatch gets some text and a gray comic box on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well "Gaymanwatch" owns you so it's all good.
Click to expand...

O rly?


----------



## Hub12

Silver let me JOIN. >=[


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Nice Ryudo.

Anyone got any ideas for what to put on Gaymanwatch's face?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nice Ryudo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for what to put on Gaymanwatch's face?


Chuck Norris's head?


----------



## Hub12

GUY'S STOP FIGHTING.

YOU'RE GONNA GET THIS THREAD LOCKED. >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ryudo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for what to put on Gaymanwatch's face?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris's head?
Click to expand...

Gaymanwatch is not worthy for a such a face.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would join but Ryudo hates me,
> 
> Ask Ryudo if he'll let me join.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on wii. <_<
> And I don't hate you, you just nag a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a couple of examples.
> Or else Gaymanwatch gets some text and a gray comic box on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well "Gaymanwatch" owns you so it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
Click to expand...

I wasn't talking to you. o:<
You make G&W cry. D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

xeladude said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ryudo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for what to put on Gaymanwatch's face?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris's head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaymanwatch is not worthy for a such a face.
Click to expand...

Then how about your face? :]


----------



## Gnome

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ryudo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for what to put on Gaymanwatch's face?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris's head?
Click to expand...

^ 5's.


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a couple of examples.
> Or else Gaymanwatch gets some text and a gray comic box on his face
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well "Gaymanwatch" owns you so it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking to you. o:<
> You make G&W cry. D:
Click to expand...

I want to brawl your G&W with my Ike, that would be epic.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ryudo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for what to put on Gaymanwatch's face?
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Norris's head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaymanwatch is not worthy for a such a face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how about your face? :]
Click to expand...

Still not worthy.

Gaymanwatch deserves the annotation on his face imo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well "Gaymanwatch" owns you so it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking to you. o:<
> You make G&W cry. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to brawl your G&W with my Ike, that would be epic.
Click to expand...

I used to main with Ike. I noticed it wasn't a good match against spammers in a tourney...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well "Gaymanwatch" owns you so it's all good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking to you. o:<
> You make G&W cry. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to brawl your G&W with my Ike, that would be epic.
Click to expand...

O rly John?

And you just be jealous of G&W's epicness xela.


----------



## Hub12

*censored.3.0* IT!!!!

EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.


Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new


Lolwut?
I already posted there before. D:


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new


Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> O rly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't talking to you. o:<
> You make G&W cry. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to brawl your G&W with my Ike, that would be epic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O rly John?
> 
> And you just be jealous of G&W's epicness xela.
Click to expand...

yesh, will you be open at 6:00 or so, because I'd like to make reservations.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.
Click to expand...

Liez. 

I canz ownz you. =]


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> 
> I canz ownz you. =]
Click to expand...

lol, hub, yesterday I was brawling someone who I thought was you, because I didn't know your name change, and I was like, "wow Hub's really impressed". Whoever I played was maining Ike, he beat me the first brawl, but the lost to me the second, then he quit.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> 
> I canz ownz you. =]
Click to expand...

O RLY?


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> 
> I canz ownz you. =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub, yesterday I was brawling someone who I thought was you, because I didn't know your name change, and I was like, "wow Hub's really impressed". Whoever I played was maining Ike, he beat me the first brawl, but the lost to me the second, then he quit.
Click to expand...

LET'S GO bcb!!! I host!

That was Logan John...


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> 
> I canz ownz you. =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub, yesterday I was brawling someone who I thought was you, because I didn't know your name change, and I was like, "wow Hub's really impressed". Whoever I played was maining Ike, he beat me the first brawl, but the lost to me the second, then he quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S GO bcb!!! I host!
> 
> That was Logan John...
Click to expand...

yeah, who the hell was he, I thought he was a good match.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I wanna brawl D:


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* IT!!!!
> 
> EVREYONE. SHUT. THE. *censored.3.0*. UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! >_> Asses.
> 
> 
> Just post here for now. http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me get the Wario Waft again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> 
> I canz ownz you. =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub, yesterday I was brawling someone who I thought was you, because I didn't know your name change, and I was like, "wow Hub's really impressed". Whoever I played was maining Ike, he beat me the first brawl, but the lost to me the second, then he quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S GO bcb!!! I host!
> 
> That was Logan John...
Click to expand...

Well, okay then. xD Remember... bcb = dj


----------



## Kanye Omari West

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7185388/8/#new
> 
> 
> 
> Liez.
> 
> I canz ownz you. =]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, hub, yesterday I was brawling someone who I thought was you, because I didn't know your name change, and I was like, "wow Hub's really impressed". Whoever I played was maining Ike, he beat me the first brawl, but the lost to me the second, then he quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LET'S GO bcb!!! I host!
> 
> That was Logan John...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, okay then. xD Remember... bcb > dj
Click to expand...

fix'd

Can I spectate?


----------



## Hub12

Just join. Me and bcb one on one first. Then other people can join kay?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K. Ill join bbl


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Just join. Me and bcb one on one first. Then other people can join kay?


WHO'S LOGAN!


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just join. Me and bcb one on one first. Then other people can join kay?
> 
> 
> 
> WHO'S LOGAN!
Click to expand...

Your mother.


----------



## bcb

What's hub's brawl name?


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just join. Me and bcb one on one first. Then other people can join kay?
> 
> 
> 
> WHO'S LOGAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mother.
Click to expand...

c'mon hub, be serious.

I really want to know him, so I can make arrangements to brawl him again.


----------



## bcb

WHAT BE HUB'S BRAWL NAME?


----------



## Hub12

MY BRAWL NAME BE AXEL. GEEZ


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> MY BRAWL NAME BE AXEL. GEEZ


OKAY!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

If you click this spoiler, you will feel fear. 0.0
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## bcb

YESH! I guess I can beat you Hub, after all.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> YESH! I guess I can beat you Hub, after all.


Uhh....We didn't even get to finish. =_=


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESH! I guess I can beat you Hub, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh....We didn't even get to finish. =_=
Click to expand...

What are you talking about? I beat your Ike with Wario fair and square. :/


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESH! I guess I can beat you Hub, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh....We didn't even get to finish. =_=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I beat your Ike with Wario fair and square. :/
Click to expand...

LOL

You thought I MAINED Ike? :/


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESH! I guess I can beat you Hub, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh....We didn't even get to finish. =_=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I beat your Ike with Wario fair and square. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You thought I MAINED Ike? :/
Click to expand...

Well, you used him against me. Who do you main then?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESH! I guess I can beat you Hub, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh....We didn't even get to finish. =_=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about? I beat your Ike with Wario fair and square. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You thought I MAINED Ike? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you used him against me. Who do you main then?
Click to expand...

ALMOST about everyone. Still in training: Ike, Peach, Uhh...Other people I can't remember.


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? I beat your Ike with Wario fair and square. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> You thought I MAINED Ike? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you used him against me. Who do you main then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALMOST about everyone. Still in training: Ike, Peach, Uhh...Other people I can't remember.
Click to expand...

Mains: Ness and Wario
Trainees: Falco, Samus, Marth, PT, Yoshi...

For fun only: Link, Wolf, Snake, Dawnkey Kawng

Ex-Trainees: Luigi, D3, Fox (Too hard)


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> You thought I MAINED Ike? :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you used him against me. Who do you main then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALMOST about everyone. Still in training: Ike, Peach, Uhh...Other people I can't remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mains: Ness and Wario
> Trainees: Falco, Samus, Marth, PT, Yoshi...
> 
> For fun only: ]Well, Excuseee me Princess >_>
Click to expand...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Who makes room?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you used him against me. Who do you main then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALMOST about everyone. Still in training: Ike, Peach, Uhh...Other people I can't remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mains: Ness and Wario
> Trainees: Falco, Samus, Marth, PT, Yoshi...
> 
> For fun only: ]Well, Excuseee me Princess >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Turns head)
> 
> NO
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

I got bored.

I'm trying to master "S.A." now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Who is Nova btw?


----------



## bcb

Ehh... I'm gonna do some homework and get back here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Bai pai


----------



## Horus

Omg i'm Nova :x
and john that was me

@silver: uber snake ditto <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I wann BAWWWL so bad.

Horus D:


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I wann BAWWWL so bad.
> 
> Horus D:


We just did x-x


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Omg i'm Nova :x
> and john that was me
> 
> @silver: uber snake ditto <3


lol, didn't get my reflector in time.

I hate those matches btw.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg i'm Nova :x
> and john that was me
> 
> @silver: uber snake ditto <3
> 
> 
> 
> lol, didn't get my reflector in time.
> 
> I hate those matches btw.
Click to expand...

Orly nao?


----------



## Hub12

I....I...I...Need to master S.A. now. >:l


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;


I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.

btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;


;x
dat r me


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I....I...I...Need to master S.A. now. >:l


whos S.A.?


----------



## Hub12

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I....I...I...Need to master S.A. now. >:l
> 
> 
> 
> whos S.A.?
Click to expand...

Lmfao Fail.

If anyone know's this, Don't tell anyone!


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
Click to expand...

i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
Click to expand...

Lasers = nanerz kay

You do, Air Dodge < Dsmash


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I can spam too ma!!


----------



## John102

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
Click to expand...

yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.


----------



## Hub12

Now, If you excuse me, I shall go practice my S.A.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
Click to expand...

If i had a computer, i'd give uou noobs a link right now


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lasers = nanerz kay
> 
> You do, Air Dodge < Dsmash
Click to expand...

air dodge? you mean that side step? I only do that when I predict a smash attack or grab  from you


----------



## Hub12

ALL OF YOU NAZI'S SHUT UP. 

Kthxbai. :3


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i had a computer, i'd give uou noobs a ]to what?
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lasers = nanerz kay
> 
> You do, Air Dodge < Dsmash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> air dodge? you mean that side step? I only do that when I predict a smash attack or grab  from you
Click to expand...

Right side step, you over use smashes


----------



## Kanye Omari West

200 pages Ma!
I no Nazi Hub.


----------



## cornymikey

john102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
Click to expand...

meta knight needs a reflector. (well, maybe not because hes too damn cheap without one) all MK has is his tornado which absorbs some projectiles, not falcos laser tho, i think.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i had a computer, i'd give uou noobs a ]to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a video of Sethlon/Chillin/ or some other competitive Falco
Click to expand...


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lasers = nanerz kay
> 
> You do, Air Dodge < Dsmash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> air dodge? you mean that side step? I only do that when I predict a smash attack or grab  from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right side step, you over use smashes
Click to expand...

yeah, well you overuse chain grabs. and i really dont use smash attacks that much...


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i had a computer, i'd give uou noobs a ]to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a video of Sethlon/Chillin/ or some other competitive Falco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I try to watch vista play with wolf, he's pretty good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were Nova Horus. Thought you didnt add me yet D;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl you in like, 30 minutes.
> 
> btw, don't brawl horus 1 on 1, he's a very defensive player, he'll annooy the hell out of you until you attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meta knight needs a reflector. (well, maybe not because hes too damn cheap without one) all MK has is his tornado which absorbs some projectiles, not falcos laser tho, i think.
Click to expand...

it doesn't wich is THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT


Were's Trela when you need him?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

At home offline loling


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lasers = nanerz kay
> 
> You do, Air Dodge < Dsmash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> air dodge? you mean that side step? I only do that when I predict a smash attack or grab  from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right side step, you over use smashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, well you overuse chain grabs. and i really dont use smash attacks that much...
Click to expand...

i never cg you, if you think one D-grab to Gattling ckmbo is a cg, your stupid


----------



## Chibz

Oh, Trela, you and your Brawl Tourneys...


----------



## Hub12

...........

Oh. My. Jesus....

*Facepalm*


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i know right? his stupid falco with his lasers... I wish he stopped spamming them. and he says I spam Meta Knight. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meta knight needs a reflector. (well, maybe not because hes too damn cheap without one) all MK has is his tornado which absorbs some projectiles, not falcos laser tho, i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't wich is THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT
> 
> 
> Were's Trela when you need him?
Click to expand...

but, but...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Oh Chibz, you and your random outbursts


----------



## Kanye Omari West

John, you ready?


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> air dodge? you mean that side step? I only do that when I predict a smash attack or grab  from you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right side step, you over use smashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, well you overuse chain grabs. and i really dont use smash attacks that much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never cg you, if you think one D-grab to Gattling ckmbo is a cg, your stupid
Click to expand...

liez! i know you have chained grabbed me in a few matches like 3 times than gattling combo when i had low percentage


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I have a reflector and everything, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough, and my blaster doesn't have the range of Falco's. Eventually I just started being aggressive, wrong move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meta knight needs a reflector. (well, maybe not because hes too damn cheap without one) all MK has is his tornado which absorbs some projectiles, not falcos laser tho, i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't wich is THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT
> 
> 
> Were's Trela when you need him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but, but...
Click to expand...

>:O


nao go away


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> meta knight needs a reflector. (well, maybe not because hes too damn cheap without one) all MK has is his tornado which absorbs some projectiles, not falcos laser tho, i think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it doesn't wich is THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT
> 
> 
> Were's Trela when you need him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but, but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:O
> 
> 
> nao go away
Click to expand...

nevah!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Right side step, you over use smashes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, well you overuse chain grabs. and i really dont use smash attacks that much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never cg you, if you think one D-grab to Gattling ckmbo is a cg, your stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez! i know you have chained grabbed me in a few matches like 3 times than gattling combo when i had low percentage
Click to expand...

I can only do it so many times hence unspamable 

i do spam dash, wich is why i'm thinking of switching to Marth or Snake


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, well you overuse chain grabs. and i really dont use smash attacks that much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never cg you, if you think one D-grab to Gattling ckmbo is a cg, your stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez! i know you have chained grabbed me in a few matches like 3 times than gattling combo when i had low percentage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only do it so many times hence unspamable
> 
> i do spam dash, wich is why i'm thinking of switching to Marth or Snake
Click to expand...

Marth.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> i never cg you, if you think one D-grab to Gattling ckmbo is a cg, your stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez! i know you have chained grabbed me in a few matches like 3 times than gattling combo when i had low percentage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only do it so many times hence unspamable
> 
> i do spam dash, wich is why i'm thinking of switching to Marth or Snake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marth.
Click to expand...

Or TL :s


I need to test stuff more


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Whered Johnny boi go D:


----------



## Horus

Btw bcb, you suck for the no contest! >


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> Whered Johnny boi go D:


I'm here, but I'm working on my homework, I'll tell you when I'm done, and I actually need to do 2 short matches with ryudo before we brawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

IT was him not me!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K boi


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> IT was him not me!


Yeah i know, ending was so epic...,


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Boring,
Oh hai Trela


----------



## Hub12

OH MY GOD.


Hi Trela. =)

Brawl?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Bt the time you go on, he'll just have finished his speech.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Bt the time you go on, he'll just have finished his speech.
> 
> =Trela=


Dude what the *censored.3.0*?

DOn't steal Trela's name. -_-


----------



## Trela

I'm hoping to get 2 matches done today, if not, then 3. Did Ryudo and Mike fight yet? Who won? Winner gotta fight bcb :O

Horus, my bro will be ready in like an hour or 2 (it'll be 2 lol). I'll post here again saying he's ready.

EDIT: NO I CANNOT BRAWL

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bt the time you go on, he'll just have finished his speech.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Dude what the *censored.3.0*?
> 
> DOn't steal Trela's name. -_-
Click to expand...

ZOMG ARREST ME
I forgot "with" didn't I?


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get 2 matches done today, if not, then 3. Did Ryudo and Mike fight yet? Who won? Winner gotta fight bcb :O
> 
> Horus, my bro will be ready in like an hour or 2 (it'll be 2 lol). I'll post here again saying he's ready.
> 
> EDIT: NO I CANNOT BRAWL
> 
> =Trela=


Why not? =(


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get 2 matches done today, if not, then 3. Did Ryudo and Mike fight yet? Who won? Winner gotta fight bcb :O
> 
> Horus, my bro will be ready in like an hour or 2 (it'll be 2 lol). I'll post here again saying he's ready.
> 
> EDIT: NO I CANNOT BRAWL
> 
> =Trela=


i really doubt playing today. been sick for like 3 days. :/


----------



## Trela

This Tournament was supposed to get finished by Wednesday. I guess I gotta change that AGAIN. Comon guys >

Hub: I cant get on my Wii. Later we can when I can get back on it.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Ugh....Fine.

Worst. Tournament. Ever...

I probably shouldn't be saying that. If I host a tournament.... *Asplodes*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I think Hub would do a better tourney actually. He's moar active.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> I think Hub would do a better tourney actually. He's moar active.


Liez.

Trela can do better.

ANYONE can do better.


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> I think Hub would do a better tourney actually. He's moar active.


well, a tourney is not dependent on the activeness of the host, but the activeness of the people in the tourney.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to get 2 matches done today, if not, then 3. Did Ryudo and Mike fight yet? Who won? Winner gotta fight bcb :O
> 
> Horus, my bro will be ready in like an hour or 2 (it'll be 2 lol). I'll post here again saying he's ready.
> 
> EDIT: NO I CANNOT BRAWL
> 
> =Trela=


Hopefully I'll be online then, got dinner and i have a D+ in german [was a F! ] so idk



btw isn't Falco suppose to use alot of lasers?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Mikey, if the tourney runs itself, that shows a lazy host..


----------



## cornymikey

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mikey, if the tourney runs itself, that shows a lazy host..


but the host cant decide whos online or whos not, whos sick, or whos at a party or whatnot.


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikey, if the tourney runs itself, that shows a lazy host..
> 
> 
> 
> but the host cant decide whos online or whos not, whos sick, or whos at a party or whatnot.
Click to expand...

plus he has a life, training people, practicing his lucario ETC


----------



## Trela

xela: Mike's right. It depends on the activeness of the people, and WTF? I am active. I just dont get on as early as most of you NERDS!

Horus: Well, not like EVERY second. You dont do that though. I saw some calling you a spammer. They havent seen CRAP. You should see most of the Falcos at Tournaments. They only use Laser and CG. They just need to learn to Powershield stuff lol.

Guys, other than MK, you can counter or get over spamming. Diddy's nanerz arent as hard as you think they are, and the laser projectiles and Pit's Arrows. Use the Shield button!

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> xela: Mike's right. It depends on the activeness of the people, and WTF? I am active. I just dont get on as early as most of you NERDS!
> 
> Horus: Well, not like EVERY second. You dont do that though. I saw some calling you a spammer. They havent seen CRAP. You should see most of the Falcos at Tournaments. They only use Laser and CG. They just need to learn to Powershield stuff lol.
> 
> Guys, other than MK, you can counter or get over spamming. Diddy's nanerz arent as hard as you think they are, and the laser projectiles and Pit's Arrows. Use the Shield button!
> 
> =Trela=


Ohnoyoujustdidnotcallme a NERD. YOU ARE THE NERD. >:l


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Agree with Hub


----------



## Hub12

Uhh...You know it's sarcasm...right? ._.


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> xela: Mike's right. It depends on the activeness of the people, and WTF? I am active. I just dont get on as early as most of you NERDS!
> 
> Horus: Well, not like EVERY second. You dont do that though. I saw some calling you a spammer. They havent seen CRAP. You should see most of the Falcos at Tournaments. They only use Laser and CG. They just need to learn to Powershield stuff lol.
> 
> Guys, other than MK, you can counter or get over spamming. Diddy's nanerz arent as hard as you think they are, and the laser projectiles and Pit's Arrows. Use the Shield button!
> 
> =Trela=


*claps*

Impressive speech err..  if thats what u wnna cal sumthin online :/


----------



## Hub12

*censored.2.0* it.

Dj one on one. NAO. I host.


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> *censored.2.0* it.
> 
> Dj one on one. NAO. I host.


Umm sure im not ina mood btw


Edit: Oh ill most likely be owning silver for 2nd place


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* it.
> 
> Dj one on one. NAO. I host.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm sure im not ina mood btw
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh ill most likely be owning silver for 2nd place
Click to expand...

liez!


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* it.
> 
> Dj one on one. NAO. I host.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm sure im not ina mood btw
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh ill most likely be owning silver for 2nd place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez!
Click to expand...

:/


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* it.
> 
> Dj one on one. NAO. I host.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm sure im not ina mood btw
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh ill most likely be owning silver for 2nd place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> liez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/
Click to expand...

well, i really think silver can beat you, but i could be wrong. I lost fair and square to his ness. :/


----------



## Trela

Dj, dont say things unless you REALLY mean them. Silver will probably get 2nd - 5th place, depending on his match with Ryudo and or Mike. Silver's comin' for ya!

And Dj, you had the easiest bracket out of all of the players. Other than you, everyone else had to fight someone who is now in the Top 8. I thought Cofee, Piranha, and Zay were gonna be in this, but they werent. That pretty much screwed up the bracket. I also meant to push Silver and Mike away from each other, but it was too late 

As for me, I bet something's gonna happen. Mike can nearly take me down, and bcb is starting to scare me. Silver might make a comeback :O I might lose this Tournament...

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.2.0* it.
> 
> Dj one on one. NAO. I host.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm sure im not ina mood btw
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh ill most likely be owning silver for 2nd place
Click to expand...

Haha, silver can beat me and i can own you easy, but then again what Ryu said...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I wouldn't see why silver can't beat DJ. o.0
Me and DJ have close matches but I have a tendency to make a comeback in the end.
When I brawled silver before though, I got murdered.

But yes Horus, what I previously said.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't see why silver can't beat DJ. o.0
> Me and DJ have close matches but I have a tendency to make a comeback in the end.
> When I brawled silver before though, I got murdered.
> 
> But yes Horus, what I previously said.


Cun i haz c00ky nao


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't see why silver can't beat DJ. o.0
> Me and DJ have close matches but I have a tendency to make a comeback in the end.
> When I brawled silver before though, I got murdered.
> 
> But yes Horus, what I previously said.


it's like that equation ryudo, I personally, find you harder than silver is(I'm working on it though), I won against silver a few times on Saturday, I one against yo like, once.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't see why silver can't beat DJ. o.0
> Me and DJ have close matches but I have a tendency to make a comeback in the end.
> When I brawled silver before though, I got murdered.
> 
> But yes Horus, what I previously said.
> 
> 
> 
> it's like that equation ryudo, I personally, find you harder than silver is(I'm working on it though), I won against silver a few times on Saturday, I one against yo like, once.
Click to expand...

Well silver murdered me so idk.
Gah, I need members. ._.


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo. Ryudo. Stop asking me.


----------



## djman900

all i know is i can beat silver, when were about to do one vs one he quits

Edit: not to get off topic but does ne1 hav loz phg?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ryudo. Ryudo. Stop asking me.


Whatever.
I might as well just close down the division.
This *censored.2.0* isn't going anywheres.


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryudo. Ryudo. Stop asking me.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> I might as well just close down the division.
> This *censored.2.0* isn't going anywheres.
Click to expand...

Why are you closing it down? Because I won't join? Or anyone isn't joining? >_>


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryudo. Ryudo. Stop asking me.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> I might as well just close down the division.
> This *censored.2.0* isn't going anywheres.
Click to expand...

Heh, sorry 

kinda already had a diffrent clan thing i might join


----------



## djman900

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't see why silver can't beat DJ. o.0
> Me and DJ have close matches but I have a tendency to make a comeback in the end.
> When I brawled silver before though, I got murdered.
> 
> But yes Horus, what I previously said.
> 
> 
> 
> it's like that equation ryudo, I personally, find you harder than silver is(I'm working on it though), I won against silver a few times on Saturday, I one against yo like, once.
Click to expand...

Im with john I know ryudo can beat me but not like oh trela vs noob they are close matches but silver idk whenever i play he dosnt do aswell as one would say


----------



## bcb

Liek... I'm not sure what to do.

Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...

I'm gonna get 5th place. D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:


Spam?
I rape, I don't spam. o:
And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
Click to expand...

ryudo, your like me, we spam combos.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
Click to expand...

I don't spam ryudoo D:<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't spam ryudoo D:<
Click to expand...

If _you_ don't spam, I sure as hell don't spam. XD


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ryudo, your like me, we spam combos.
Click to expand...

This Ryu + Dj, this!!


Edit: + mike!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ryudo, your like me, we spam combos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Ryu + Dj, this!!
Click to expand...

I could say the same about you, hmm?


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo is in a grumpeh mood. =(


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ryudo, your like me, we spam combos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This Ryu + Dj, this!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could say the same about you, hmm?
Click to expand...

Those are lies, Diedara (naruto reference anyone?)


amirite silver?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ryudo is in a grumpeh mood. =(


Because ever since that moron Brot left Bunneh, my clan has been going down the *censored.2.0* hole.
And I'm only still in Bunneh because I told Lelouch I'd stay as long as he does.


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam?
> I rape, I don't spam. o:
> And if you say I'll spam, have you played some of the other people here?
Click to expand...

Fine, you're cheap with those smashes.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryudo is in a grumpeh mood. =(
> 
> 
> 
> Because ever since that moron Brot left Bunneh, my clan has been going down the *censored.2.0* hole.
> And I'm only still in Bunneh because I told Lelouch I'd stay as long as he does.
Click to expand...

</3


i pheel guilty nao


----------



## djman900

TEAM OR POKEBALL MATCH ANYONE??


Fine, be that way


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> TEAM OR POKEBALL MATCH ANYONE??
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way


I wanna poke brawl match!


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM OR POKEBALL MATCH ANYONE??
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna poke brawl match!
Click to expand...

I bored so okay if bcb is i it

[he's in the 25% k]


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Pokeball matches are only fun for like 2 minutes and then you get tired of seeing mostly Bonsly and Latias/Latios.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Pokeball matches are only fun for like 2 minutes and then you get tired of seeing mostly Bonsly and Latias/Latios.


I once got 8 goldeens in a row. o.0


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM OR POKEBALL MATCH ANYONE??
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna poke brawl match!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bored so okay if bcb is i it
> 
> [he's in the 25% k]
Click to expand...

IDK, I guess I'll poke brawl you.


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM OR POKEBALL MATCH ANYONE??
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna poke brawl match!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bored so okay if bcb is i it
> 
> [he's in the 25% k]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, I guess I'll poke brawl you.
Click to expand...

get the *censored.3.0* online you whore


----------



## Toad Kart 64

One time when me and my friends were doing a pokeball match, there was 4 Bonsly at one time. We ended up just throwing them all off the edge of the stage.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM OR POKEBALL MATCH ANYONE??
> 
> 
> Fine, be that way
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna poke brawl match!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bored so okay if bcb is i it
> 
> [he's in the 25% k]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, I guess I'll poke brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get the *censored.3.0* online you whore
Click to expand...

Talking to yourself again? :]


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I bored so okay if bcb is i it
> 
> [he's in the 25% k]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, I guess I'll poke brawl you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get the *censored.3.0* online you whore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Talking to yourself again? :]
Click to expand...

Both of us actually :0

hence i'm still here


----------



## Hub12

sdfdgfsdagas

Seizure

Stupid Trela. xD


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> sdfdgfsdagas
> 
> Seizure
> 
> Stupid Trela. xD


trela's suppose to brawl me now....


----------



## djman900

pokebrawl ne1? bcb left :'(


----------



## Hub12

Lulz. Good Games Trela and Horus!!! =)


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lulz. Good Games Trela and Horus!!! =)


Crap, why'd you leave? i think i got tricked into fighting Trela's brother for the tournament, and i lost x-x


it better not be official!


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz. Good Games Trela and Horus!!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, why'd you leave? i think i got tricked into fighting Trela's brother for the tournament, and i lost x-x
> 
> 
> it better not be official!
Click to expand...

Sorry! Had to go. =( On my Dsi right now. =]

My Olimar is doing good...I JUST NEED TO MASTER S.A.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz. Good Games Trela and Horus!!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, why'd you leave? i think i got tricked into fighting Trela's brother for the tournament, and i lost x-x
> 
> 
> it better not be official!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry! Had to go. =( On my Dsi right now. =]
> 
> My Olimar is doing good...I JUST NEED TO MASTER S.A.
Click to expand...

hub, I challengge you to a brawl. Tomorrow, 3:30. Your best characters, against my baby eating wolf. Be there.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz. Good Games Trela and Horus!!! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Crap, why'd you leave? i think i got tricked into fighting Trela's brother for the tournament, and i lost x-x
> 
> 
> it better not be official!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry! Had to go. =( On my Dsi right now. =]
> 
> My Olimar is doing good...I JUST NEED TO MASTER S.A.
Click to expand...

I'm scared....... :,(


----------



## Trela

I dont mean to break it to ya, but yea, it was official  sorry man. Top 8 is GOOD though! GJ!

John: ...I feel stupid right now. My bro wanted to do his match and I told my sis after he did she could get on. I guess it'll have to be LATE tonight or tomorrow...

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I dont mean to break it to ya, but yea, it was official  sorry man. Top 8 is GOOD though! GJ!
> 
> John: ...I feel stupid right now. My bro wanted to do his match and I told my sis after he did she could get on. I guess it'll have to be LATE tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> =Trela=


but....i wasn't warned or ready 

and there was no time limit!



i feel cheated; i'll forever hate Meta Knight has well


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mean to break it to ya, but yea, it was official  sorry man. Top 8 is GOOD though! GJ!
> 
> John: ...I feel stupid right now. My bro wanted to do his match and I told my sis after he did she could get on. I guess it'll have to be LATE tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> but....i wasn't warned or ready
> 
> and there was no time limit!
> 
> 
> 
> i feel cheated; i'll forever hate Meta Knight has well
Click to expand...

Trela planned all this so Kilex could win....


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont mean to break it to ya, but yea, it was official  sorry man. Top 8 is GOOD though! GJ!
> 
> John: ...I feel stupid right now. My bro wanted to do his match and I told my sis after he did she could get on. I guess it'll have to be LATE tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> but....i wasn't warned or ready
> 
> and there was no time limit!
> 
> 
> 
> i feel cheated; i'll forever hate Meta Knight has well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela planned all this so Kilex could win....
Click to expand...

Exactly!


----------



## Trela

I did NOT plan on Kilex winning. I thought he was gonna get freaken smoked by Horus lol. Though I did help my bro train last night for like an hour.

I couldnt get on computer, and my bro wanted to do the match NOW, and I know you would've said yes (rite?). And lol I thought I HAD Time Limit up. It's all right though, since the matches didnt go past 7 mins.

It's all right Horus. I really didnt expeact you to get in the Top 8. It shows your improving bro! And dont worry, Silver will pretty much destroy Kilex lol 

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela!!! I r improving yes?


----------



## Horus

I think my soul just ripped in half


----------



## Trela

Hub: I could tell. I'm also thinking of taking up IC's just so you know, so you should practice against them 

Horus: DO YOU HATE ME? 

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Maebe </3


----------



## bcb

I... I'm sad. I know I'm getting 5th because Mike is gonna beat me, and if Ryudo wins... Well, G&W has strong smashes.


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Maebe </3


Aww...Does someone need a hug? *Huggles*

Trela: IC's? And can you help me master S.A. please?


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> I dont mean to break it to ya, but yea, it was official  sorry man. Top 8 is GOOD though! GJ!
> 
> John: ...I feel stupid right now. My bro wanted to do his match and I told my sis after he did she could get on. I guess it'll have to be LATE tonight or tomorrow...
> 
> =Trela=


np, what time do you get let out from school?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maebe </3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...Does someone need a hug? *Huggles*
> 
> Trela: IC's? And can you help me master S.A. please?
Click to expand...

Ice Climbers 


but i don't know SA for some reason


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maebe </3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...Does someone need a hug? *Huggles*
> 
> Trela: IC's? And can you help me master S.A. please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ice Climbers
> 
> 
> but i don't know SA for some reason
Click to expand...

Do you know what it stands for? :/


----------



## Trela

John: I get home around 5pm :O

Horus: 

Hub: Umm, WTF IS SA?

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maebe </3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww...Does someone need a hug? *Huggles*
> 
> Trela: IC's? And can you help me master S.A. please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ice Climbers
> 
> 
> but i don't know SA for some reason
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what it stands for? :/
Click to expand...

Unfortunatley no, i can only find out so much by myself :/


@Trela: you can make it up to me with Falco, Snake, and marth training!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I... I'm sad. I know I'm getting 5th because Mike is gonna beat me, and if Ryudo wins... Well, G&W has strong smashes.


Compared to Ganon, Ike, Dedede?

SA=Samus Aran?


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... I'm sad. I know I'm getting 5th because Mike is gonna beat me, and if Ryudo wins... Well, G&W has strong smashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Ganon, Ike, Dedede?
Click to expand...

Correction: Overpowered. (2nd to Ike) xD


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Agh, get online Mike. ._.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> John: I get home around 5pm :O
> 
> Horus:
> 
> Hub: Umm, WTF IS SA?
> 
> =Trela=


Now i know your just macking stuff up if Trela doesn't know


----------



## Trela

Horus, I'll be gladly to help ya. I'll start out with Snake, since I know him more thatn I do the others. Learning from Razer ftw 

Do you have AIM? It'll be A LOT easier to talk there man. I cant do chatrooms, and I dont really wanna go through it with PM's 

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Agh, get online Mike. ._.


He's sick (of brawling).


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... I'm sad. I know I'm getting 5th because Mike is gonna beat me, and if Ryudo wins... Well, G&W has strong smashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Ganon, Ike, Dedede?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: Overpowered. (2nd to Ike) xD
Click to expand...

But he is so easily killed by anything.
I died at 30% on FD from an Ike side smash.
G&W is super light. :/
And PKT2=Instant death


----------



## Hub12

OH MY GOD. ARE YOU TELLING ME NONE OF YOU KNOW SUPER ARMOR IS?!

*Facepalm* LOOK IT UP ON YOUTUBE! For Brawl.

Olimar's S.A is REALLY good but I still need precise timing when to use it. Not all characters have S.A., Keep in mind.


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I... I'm sad. I know I'm getting 5th because Mike is gonna beat me, and if Ryudo wins... Well, G&W has strong smashes.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Ganon, Ike, Dedede?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correction: Overpowered. (2nd to Ike) xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he is so easily killed by anything.
> I died at 30% on FD from an Ike side smash.
> G&W is super light. :/
> And PKT2=Instant death
Click to expand...

Umm... Torch can reach really far. D:


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus, I'll be gladly to help ya. I'll start out with Snake, since I know him more thatn I do the others. Learning from Razer ftw
> 
> Do you have AIM? It'll be A LOT easier to talk there man. I cant do chatrooms, and I dont really wanna go through it with PM's
> 
> =Trela=


Depends if my DSi can support it....


no idea when i get my computer back


----------



## Trela

I know waht Super Armor is, but DANG HUB! AT LEAST TELL US WUT IT IS lol 

I need to master Snakes :O and Warios is very helpful, too.

Horus: Iono if it'll work on DSi. That would be AWSOME if it did.

=Trela=


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I know waht Super Armor is, but DANG HUB! AT LEAST TELL US WUT IT IS lol
> 
> I need to master Snakes :O and Warios is very helpful, too.
> 
> Horus: Iono if it'll work on DSi. That would be AWSOME if it did.
> 
> =Trela=


Walleo has supar armor?


----------



## Trela

On his Foward Smash, yeap.

I think his Bike does, too.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD. ARE YOU TELLING ME NONE OF YOU KNOW SUPER ARMOR IS?!
> 
> *Facepalm* LOOK IT UP ON YOUTUBE! For Brawl.
> 
> Olimar's S.A is REALLY good but I still need precise timing when to use it. Not all characters have S.A., Keep in mind.


I've heard of it but never looked into it, and i thought you were talking bout a character :l


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> On his Foward Smash, yeap.
> 
> I think his Bike does, too.


I'm gonna practice spamming it, then. 

You can get grabbed off of the bike. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Well... I think G&W has an invincibility frame in his parachute. >
And you still take damage Nub, just no flinching.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> I know waht Super Armor is, but DANG HUB! AT LEAST TELL US WUT IT IS lol
> 
> I need to master Snakes :O and Warios is very helpful, too.
> 
> Horus: Iono if it'll work on DSi. That would be AWSOME if it did.
> 
> =Trela=


Cool. But Snake's S.A. is only his Up-B. It can't help in a lot of situations...Wario's is hard to master.   Garf. Olimar's is hard too. =(   Hm. I'll keep trying with Olimar. Ike's S.A. is Helpful at times. But hard to time.

NAW bcb. -_-


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Well... I think G&W has an invincibility frame in his parachute. >
> And you still take damage Nub, just no flinching.


Yesh, But S.A. still helps at critical times!


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I know waht Super Armor is, but DANG HUB! AT LEAST TELL US WUT IT IS lol
> 
> I need to master Snakes :O and Warios is very helpful, too.
> 
> Horus: Iono if it'll work on DSi. That would be AWSOME if it did.
> 
> =Trela=


I can try it, but i need to know how to register and stuff  [so no AIM but i'll make one for you XD]


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:


you might get lucky. ive been sick for a while and idk if i can keep stalling my match with ryudo. i just might quit if i dont get better...

and if i do quit, bcb, learn to shield grab whenever ryudo does the key thing, or just roll away quickly after the key thing because ryudo always does like 3 smash attacks after the key.


----------



## Hub12

What the *censored.3.0* is a shield grab? What the hell is a pivot grab or whatever?


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> you might get lucky. ive been sick for a while and idk if i can keep stalling my match with ryudo. i just might quit if i dont get better...
> 
> and if i do quit, bcb, learn to shield grab whenever ryudo does the key thing, or just roll away quickly after the key thing because ryudo always does like 3 smash attacks after the key.
Click to expand...

Tried it, the key pushes you back.

I've only gotten him when he Fsmashed


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0* is a shield grab? What the hell is a pivot grab or whatever?


shield grab: after holding R/L to shield (on classic/gamecube) you press A to grab them.
pivot grab: you go one direction and quickly turn control stick opposite direction while grabbing, making you get like a running grab while standing still.


Edit: How the hell do you not know what these two are after brawling trela so much? ever wonder how he grabbed you so efficiently?
I learned to shield grab after brawling cofee the second time.


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek... I'm not sure what to do.
> 
> Mike will own me. Ryudo will spam me and win...
> 
> I'm gonna get 5th place. D:
> 
> 
> 
> you might get lucky. ive been sick for a while and idk if i can keep stalling my match with ryudo. i just might quit if i dont get better...
> 
> and if i do quit, bcb, learn to shield grab whenever ryudo does the key thing, or just roll away quickly after the key thing because ryudo always does like 3 smash attacks after the key.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried it, the key pushes you back.
> 
> I've only gotten him when he Fsmashed
Click to expand...

oh damn it, ive only played ryudo like once, well idk...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> What the *censored.3.0* is a shield grab? What the hell is a pivot grab or whatever?


Pivot = turn around grab

Shield = Press z while holding R/L

boost pivot = dash attack + turn around + grab at the same time to slide grab


----------



## Hub12

Uhhh...Just side-step dodge. ._.

F-Smash? What the *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Uhhh...Just side-step dodge. ._.
> 
> F-Smash? What the *censored.3.0*?


Forward smash moron lol, i rolled then grabbed


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Yay, I have a chance at second. 
Now for silver to get H1N1.


----------



## Hub12

But what about the other smashes?...


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> But what about the other smashes?...


Up smash and Down smash

Back smash is the same has Forward smash


----------



## bcb

Usmash and Dsmash...


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know waht Super Armor is, but DANG HUB! AT LEAST TELL US WUT IT IS lol
> 
> I need to master Snakes :O and Warios is very helpful, too.
> 
> Horus: Iono if it'll work on DSi. That would be AWSOME if it did.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. But Snake's S.A. is only his Up-B. It can't help in a lot of situations...Wario's is hard to master.   Garf. Olimar's is hard too. =(   Hm. I'll keep trying with Olimar. Ike's S.A. is Helpful at times. But hard to time.
> 
> NAW bcb. -_-
Click to expand...

olimar's is his down b, that should be easy, just spam it and you're good.


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol at S.A conversation. 

Wario does have Super Armour on his bike. I tried using PKT2 at the same time bcb got on the bike; I was the one who got hit.

Ike probably has the most annoying Super Armour in his Eruption :/

I can't believe Hub knew what Super Armour is but not shield grabbing. You main Olimar, damn it! He has the best shield grab in the game!

TRELA DO NOT MAIN ICE CLIMBERS. THEY ARE MORE ANNOYING THAN DIDDY. THEY BEAT THE *censored.2.0* OUT OF ME.

And how come I don't training :'(


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Lol at S.A conversation.
> 
> Wario does have Super Armour on his bike. I tried using PKT2 at the same time bcb got on the bike; I was the one who got hit.
> 
> Ike probably has the most annoying Super Armour in his Eruption :/
> 
> I can't believe Hub knew what Super Armour is but not shield grabbing. You main Olimar, damn it! He has the best shield grab in the game!
> 
> TRELA DO NOT MAIN ICE CLIMBERS. THEY ARE MORE ANNOYING THAN DIDDY. THEY BEAT THE *censored.2.0* OUT OF ME.
> 
> And how come I don't training :'(


Well, Excuse me Princess. >_>

Uhh...Can someone explain Shield Grabbing to me again?.


----------



## Silverstorms

Shield + A button = Grab

So if you shield an attack, then hit A, you shield grab them.


----------



## Hub12

YAY!!!

Ty =]


----------



## Silverstorms

Brawl Hub?


----------



## Hub12

I host. My friend is joining too.


----------



## Silverstorms

Are they an AiB friend?


----------



## Hub12

No.


----------



## Silverstorms

Good. Those guys can kick my butt.


----------



## Hub12

xDD

Just join.


----------



## Silverstorms

C-sticking pwnage.


----------



## bcb

Okay. I need to finish all of my matches by tomorrow because I'm going on vacation for Memorial Day break. That means, Ryudo and Mikey... You've got to get your match done so I can brawl one of you. I'm serious.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Soz whos gon a help me train for Bunneh?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I'm waiting on Mike. ._.


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo.

Wanna Join My Brawl Room?


----------



## Silverstorms

I wanna pwn G&W with lucas' wavebounce (I think that's what it is).


----------



## Hub12

Nah. I main Lucas..


----------



## Kanye Omari West

No one? K...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nah. I main Lucas..


What happened to Oli?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I main Lucas..
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Oli?
Click to expand...

I main several people....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Lulz, I suck with everyone else so I only use G&W. :s
Maybe Hub... but why should I. o=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

This means I caN threaten hub.
Say bai to viddies mah boi


----------



## Horus

I'll join you hub, silver still on?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I main Lucas..
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Oli?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I main several people....
Click to expand...

That defies the point of having a main.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus said:
			
		

> I'll join you hub, silver still on?


We can record our match tonight Horus, and another with bcb and ToadK.


----------



## bcb

Mike better be ready or give up his position to Ryudo if he's not well today. I need to finish all of my matches by Thursday.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you hub, silver still on?
> 
> 
> 
> We can record our match tonight Horus, and another with bcb and ToadK.
Click to expand...

Awesome, k


speaking of recording, i might get something to record when i get my computer back :s


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K Horus.

Getting new DVDs today. 
Sad I wasted 2 of them.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you hub, silver still on?
> 
> 
> 
> We can record our match tonight Horus, and another with bcb and ToadK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, k
> 
> 
> speaking of recording, i might get something to record when i get my computer back :s
Click to expand...

And then we record our epic matches.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you hub, silver still on?
> 
> 
> 
> We can record our match tonight Horus, and another with bcb and ToadK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, k
> 
> 
> speaking of recording, i might get something to record when i get my computer back :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then we record our epic matches.
Click to expand...

Me?


----------



## Hub12

HORUS
OR
RYUDO
JOIN!


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you hub, silver still on?
> 
> 
> 
> We can record our match tonight Horus, and another with bcb and ToadK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, k
> 
> 
> speaking of recording, i might get something to record when i get my computer back :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then we record our epic matches.
Click to expand...

Lol sure, i hopevto fight GOOD players from AIB


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> HORUS
> OR
> RYUDO
> JOIN!


Fien


----------



## bcb

Alright... I can't brawl with you guys between now and 7:30 EST.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Sucks for you bcb.
JK, we can record anotber match tomorrow.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you hub, silver still on?
> 
> 
> 
> We can record our match tonight Horus, and another with bcb and ToadK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, k
> 
> 
> speaking of recording, i might get something to record when i get my computer back :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then we record our epic matches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sure, i hopevto fight GOOD players from AIB
Click to expand...

Well I'm atleast decent. >:/


----------



## Hub12

RYUDO JOIN

ME SILVER HORUS AND RYUDO!!

EPIC/


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Brb, gonna look for CPU and do some video maitenence on YT channel? Hint hint


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RYUDO JOIN
> 
> ME SILVER HORUS AND RYUDO!!
> 
> EPIC/


Okay... let's do teams! 
(because yesterday left me dissapointed :/)
Who's my partner? o:


----------



## Silverstorms

I want walrus.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Done with maitenence.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Okay, me and Hub be Blue. :]
Blue ftw. o:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Okay, me and Hub be Blue. :]
> Blue ftw. o:


Speaking of him, he'll be dissapointed


----------



## Hub12

But..But...But....I like Green Olimar. =(


----------



## Silverstorms

Ryudo join already.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Wrong thing to be dissapointed, but I'm still


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Okay. I need to finish all of my matches by tomorrow because I'm going on vacation for Memorial Day break. That means, Ryudo and Mikey... You've got to get your match done so I can brawl one of you. I'm serious.


Quoting for Mikey.


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I need to finish all of my matches by tomorrow because I'm going on vacation for Memorial Day break. That means, Ryudo and Mikey... You've got to get your match done so I can brawl one of you. I'm serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting for Mikey.
Click to expand...

bcb, im gonna brawl ryudo now quick. so you better join my game after im done with ryudo.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo, reply to PM. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Gah, why you gotta say "done with," like that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Pie, view my channel


----------



## Hub12

RYUDO ARE YOU JOINING?


----------



## Silverstorms

Lololol.

Weegee owns.


----------



## cornymikey

crap, got disconnected, redo the match, ryudo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

You see it Pie?


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alright... I can't brawl with you guys between now and 7:30 EST.


Also quoting.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Quote for what?


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright... I can't brawl with you guys between now and 7:30 EST.
> 
> 
> 
> Also quoting.
Click to expand...

:/ then idk if i can brawl you


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Gah, why you gotta say "done with," like that.


sorry, poor choice of words. i didnt mean it like that, im just in a rush.


----------



## bcb

xeladude said:
			
		

> You see it Pie?


WHY? WAI did you delete it?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ill reupload it... Eventually


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I DEMAND SATISFACTION TBT


----------



## Silverstorms

It needs sound.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

One reason why I took it.
Second reason is obvious.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

JOHNNy BOI BRAWL I BE RECORDIN


----------



## cornymikey

ok, i beat ryudo, but bcb, i doubt i will be able to brawl you after 7:30. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

As expected, Mike won.
Damn meta rape. >:/


----------



## Gnome

I hate damn speed characters.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I hate damn speed characters.


I can still use my side characters against some people.


----------



## Hub12

Silver why leave?


----------



## Silverstorms

I raped Mikey's MK


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> As expected, Mike won.
> Damn meta rape. >:/


i was gonna use ZSS because last time, i two stocked u with her, but i decided to play it safe and use my cheap ass meta knight!


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I raped Mikey's MK


i got meteored by your ness when trying to edgeguard you. :/

anyhoo, silver, ill see you in the loser semi finals. (If i can brawl bcb.)


----------



## Kanye Omari West

No one? Fine.


----------



## Trela

SILVER. Before you leave (due to Time Zone), you gotta Brawl my bro Kilex right now. He'll make the room and will be there in like 10 minutes. Good luck 

Mike, sometime today (TODAY!), Brawl bcb.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela knows what I'm gonna ask. So...Yes or no?


----------



## Trela

.....

My bro's gotta fight Silver right now...


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> .....
> 
> My bro's gotta fight Silver right now...


............




He offline..... ;_;


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Ownt ?


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> SILVER. Before you leave (due to Time Zone), you gotta Brawl my bro Kilex right now. He'll make the room and will be there in like 10 minutes. Good luck
> 
> Mike, sometime today (TODAY!), Brawl bcb.
> 
> =Trela=


ok, but bcb better be here STRICTLY by 7:30!


----------



## Hub12

Ahahaa....I think Trela's going to burn himself anytime now.... ;_;


----------



## Cyber85

does anybody wanna brawl.. and can someone please tell me about the signature thing im trying to put a picture but i cant paste anything..


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Has this thread ever NOT been at the top of the board xDD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Just for a couple of seconds.


----------



## djman900

i cant do match 2day


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> does anybody wanna brawl.. and can someone please tell me about the signature thing im trying to put a picture but i cant paste anything..


Damn I like that sig. o:


----------



## Horus

Hah, finally beat killex 


damn Shuttle Loop


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> Hah, finally beat killex
> 
> 
> damn Shuttle Loop


was kilex harder to beat than me?


----------



## cornymikey

and bcb, i cant do our match until 9 pm eastern! You better be here at 9 PM!


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> and bcb, i cant do our match until 9 pm eastern! You better be here at 9 PM!


Alright... I'm back, sorry I was an hour off. :/


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, finally beat killex
> 
> 
> damn Shuttle Loop
> 
> 
> 
> was kilex harder to beat than me?
Click to expand...

The same imo, but you smash more and he S-loops more


----------



## bcb

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, finally beat killex
> 
> 
> damn Shuttle Loop
> 
> 
> 
> was kilex harder to beat than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same imo, but you smash more and he S-loops more
Click to expand...

On the toughness scale...

Mikey is a seven.
Kilex is a three.

If they're five or above they can beat me.

Trela's a nine.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, finally beat killex
> 
> 
> damn Shuttle Loop
> 
> 
> 
> was kilex harder to beat than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same imo, but you smash more and he S-loops more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the toughness scale...
> 
> Mikey is a seven.
> Kilex is a three.
> 
> If they're five or above they can beat me.
> 
> Trela's a nine.
Click to expand...

I'm 5?


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, finally beat killex
> 
> 
> damn Shuttle Loop
> 
> 
> 
> was kilex harder to beat than me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same imo, but you smash more and he S-loops more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the toughness scale...
> 
> Mikey is a seven.
> Kilex is a three.
> 
> If they're five or above they can beat me.
> 
> Trela's a nine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5?
Click to expand...

Five. :-l


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The same imo, but you smash more and he S-loops more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the toughness scale...
> 
> Mikey is a seven.
> Kilex is a three.
> 
> If they're five or above they can beat me.
> 
> Trela's a nine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five. :-l
Click to expand...

I need to brawl you.

btw, this might sound nooby, but, what's DI?


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> On the toughness scale...
> 
> Mikey is a seven.
> Kilex is a three.
> 
> If they're five or above they can beat me.
> 
> Trela's a nine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five. :-l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to brawl you.
> 
> btw, this might sound nooby, but, what's DI?
Click to expand...

It does sound nooby.

Directional Influence. Memorize it.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Five. :-l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to brawl you.
> 
> btw, this might sound nooby, but, what's DI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound nooby.
> 
> Directional Influence. Memorize it.
Click to expand...

*memorizes*

I know what it is, just not the abbreviations. I hate when people abbreviate stuff I don't know.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Five. :-l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to brawl you.
> 
> btw, this might sound nooby, but, what's DI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound nooby.
> 
> Directional Influence. Memorize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *memorizes*
> 
> I know what it is, just not the abbreviations. I hate when people abbreviate stuff I don't know.
Click to expand...

I'm memorizing Sheild Armor now...

And Wario's fart is called "Wario Waft". :l


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Five. :-l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to brawl you.
> 
> btw, this might sound nooby, but, what's DI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound nooby.
> 
> Directional Influence. Memorize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *memorizes*
> 
> I know what it is, just not the abbreviations. I hate when people abbreviate stuff I don't know.
Click to expand...

Speaking of wich, i need to practice that


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I need to brawl you.
> 
> btw, this might sound nooby, but, what's DI?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound nooby.
> 
> Directional Influence. Memorize it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *memorizes*
> 
> I know what it is, just not the abbreviations. I hate when people abbreviate stuff I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm memorizing Sheild Armor now...
> 
> And Wario's fart is called "Wario Waft". :l
Click to expand...

I knew shield armor, but I didn't know DI......


----------



## Hub12

SUPER ARMOR. NO "SHIELD ARMOR". :/

What the crap is Directional Influence?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Invincibility frames>Super armor.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> SUPER ARMOR. NO "SHIELD ARMOR". :/
> 
> What the crap is Directional Influence?


same difference.

btw, Di is when you use the control stick to help influence the direction of your character

for example(it's old, but same concept applies)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWAjYxGTmr4


----------



## bcb

WARIO IS BEAST! WARIO IS BEAST! WARIO IS BEAST!


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> WARIO IS BEAST! WARIO IS BEAST! WARIO IS BEAST!


wolf eats babyz


----------



## cornymikey

i lost... but that last match was lucky because i pressed b instead of a which made me kill myself by doing the drill off the stage...


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WARIO IS BEAST! WARIO IS BEAST! WARIO IS BEAST!
> 
> 
> 
> wolf eats babyz
Click to expand...

I beat Mikey 2/3. I thought you really had me once you got me over 170 percent. Good thing Wario's Fart kills!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Mike lost to bcb? o.o


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Mike lost to bcb? o.o


I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
Click to expand...

You hax. >:/


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
Click to expand...

now I REALLY need to brawl you. this weekend good? or tomorrow at 3:30?


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hax. >:/
Click to expand...

I farts.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now I REALLY need to brawl you. this weekend good? or tomorrow at 3:30?
Click to expand...

I'm going away on vacation Thursday, and won't be back until Tuesday.


----------



## bcb

Guys, it was 75% luck. 20% was the fact that Mikey didn't play my Wario much. 4% was the fart at the end. 1% was skill.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hax. >:/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I farts.
Click to expand...

Liez.
You "waft."


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now I REALLY need to brawl you. this weekend good? or tomorrow at 3:30?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going away on vacation Thursday, and won't be back until Tuesday.
Click to expand...

tomorrow=Wednesday?


----------



## bcb

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You hax. >:/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I farts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liez.
> You "waft."
Click to expand...

Okay, okay. Waft.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike lost to bcb? o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very lucky guy to main a beast as beasty as Wario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now I REALLY need to brawl you. this weekend good? or tomorrow at 3:30?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going away on vacation Thursday, and won't be back until Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tomorrow=Wednesday?
Click to expand...

Si senor.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> now I REALLY need to brawl you. this weekend good? or tomorrow at 3:30?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going away on vacation Thursday, and won't be back until Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tomorrow=Wednesday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si senor.
Click to expand...

so tomorrow is good? right?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going away on vacation Thursday, and won't be back until Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tomorrow=Wednesday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Si senor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so tomorrow is good? right?
Click to expand...

No, it is evil. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## bcb

Wow. I'm truely amazed. And Mikey, you did good. Seriously, if you didn't accidentally sideB, you would've won.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wow. I'm truely amazed. And Mikey, you did good. Seriously, if you didn't accidentally sideB, you would've won.


TOMORROW, BRAWL, YES OR NO!


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm truely amazed. And Mikey, you did good. Seriously, if you didn't accidentally sideB, you would've won.
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW, BRAWL, YES OR NO!
Click to expand...

IDK, depends how much time I'll have to brawl Silver next round.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. I'm truely amazed. And Mikey, you did good. Seriously, if you didn't accidentally sideB, you would've won.
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW, BRAWL, YES OR NO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDK, depends how much time I'll have to brawl Silver next round.
Click to expand...

kk.


----------



## cornymikey

arg, now ill have to rematch bcb to see who really is better sometime this weekend. i know that was mostly skill.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> arg, now ill have to rematch bcb to see who really is better sometime this weekend. i know that was mostly skill.


Umm... Didn't you hear anything I said about vacation? I'm not going to be here this weekend.


----------



## bcb

cornymikey said:
			
		

> arg, now ill have to rematch bcb to see who really is better sometime this weekend. i know that was mostly skill.


Wario's very unpredictable. He's almost as broken as MK and G&W.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arg, now ill have to rematch bcb to see who really is better sometime this weekend. i know that was mostly skill.
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's very unpredictable. He's almost as broken as MK and G&W.
Click to expand...

wolf eats babyz

wolf > wario


----------



## cornymikey

errr, now ill never fight silver.
and bcb, i need to learn to stop falling into your mouth bite thingy and start playing not as aggressively.


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arg, now ill have to rematch bcb to see who really is better sometime this weekend. i know that was mostly skill.
> 
> 
> 
> Wario's very unpredictable. He's almost as broken as MK and G&W.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wolf eats babyz
> 
> wolf > wario
Click to expand...

Wario bites MK.

Wario > Wolf


----------



## djman900

Did silver brawl bcb yet?


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> Did silver brawl bcb yet?


No. No Silver didn't.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did silver brawl bcb yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. No Silver didn't.
Click to expand...

so ur gunna b brawling me for LOYA?


----------



## bcb

This may have been the biggest upset in LOYA.


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did silver brawl bcb yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. No Silver didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so ur gunna b brawling me for LOYA?
Click to expand...

LOL, only if I beat Silver.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did silver brawl bcb yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. No Silver didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so ur gunna b brawling me for LOYA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, only if I beat Silver.
Click to expand...

I thought trela said it was today


----------



## bcb

djman900 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did silver brawl bcb yet?
> 
> 
> 
> No. No Silver didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so ur gunna b brawling me for LOYA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, only if I beat Silver.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought trela said it was today
Click to expand...

No, I don't think so.


----------



## Trela

Kilex hasnt even BRAWLED Siler yet, so I dunno who the winner is. I wouldnt say Kilex sucks anymore. He can take down my Falco nearly every single match; he can sometimes take out my MK, and kinda rarely, my Diddy. Never my Lucario though. All my other characters: yes.

So in short, Kilex is gewd. I'm actually thinking about bringing him to Tournaments...

Anyways, since Silver had to go early (right when Kilex and me come home), they gotta do it tomorrow. Winner fights bcb (DAMN BCB GJ!), and winner of THAT match fights Dj. Then, it's GRAND FINALS BABY!

=Trela=


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Kilex hasnt even BRAWLED Siler yet, so I dunno who the winner is. I wouldnt say Kilex sucks anymore. He can take down my Falco nearly every single match; he can sometimes take out my MK, and kinda rarely, my Diddy. Never my Lucario though. All my other characters: yes.
> 
> So in short, Kilex is gewd. I'm actually thinking about bringing him to Tournaments...
> 
> Anyways, since Silver had to go early (right when Kilex and me come home), they gotta do it tomorrow. Winner fights bcb (DAMN BCB GJ!), and winner of THAT match fights Dj. Then, it's GRAND FINALS BABY!
> 
> =Trela=


Sick  

(DAMN BCB GJ!)





Brawl ne1?

whose gj?


----------



## Hub12

Ugh. I should've been in the finals. But that shpam of a Diddy beat me. >_>  Ugh. None of my characters I main have a reflector...Owait...I USED to main wolf...Mebbe I can......Or Fox....Bleh at Falco....*Plots*


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ugh. I should've been in the finals. But that shpam of a Diddy beat me. >_>  Ugh. None of my characters I main have a reflector...Owait...I USED to main wolf...Mebbe I can......Or Fox....Bleh at Falco....*Plots*


Dude my yoshi beat u >> so dont cry


-brawl me ne1-


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Don't make exscuses Nub. 
And no bcb, the biggest upset is how unbalanced this is. >:/


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Dj wanna brawl?


Of course!


----------



## Hub12

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I should've been in the finals. But that shpam of a Diddy beat me. >_>  Ugh. None of my characters I main have a reflector...Owait...I USED to main wolf...Mebbe I can......Or Fox....Bleh at Falco....*Plots*
> 
> 
> 
> Dude my yoshi beat u >> so dont cry
> 
> 
> -brawl me ne1-
Click to expand...

Uhh...I wush talking about your Diddy... ._. 

OSURE! LET'S GO GET OUR WIIMOTES AND PLAY BRAWL WITH ITEMS! REAL MEN, OF COURSE, USE ITEMS!!! >_>


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ugh. I should've been in the finals. But that shpam of a Diddy beat me. >_>  Ugh. None of my characters I main have a reflector...Owait...I USED to main wolf...Mebbe I can......Or Fox....Bleh at Falco....*Plots*


Well i got beat by Trela's lil bro :0


not so bad if you think about it, i'll have to kill him more with my Snake!


@Trela: AIM rejects my Wii and DSi hence no Flash player, but i can wait till my computers fixed...?


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. I should've been in the finals. But that shpam of a Diddy beat me. >_>  Ugh. None of my characters I main have a reflector...Owait...I USED to main wolf...Mebbe I can......Or Fox....Bleh at Falco....*Plots*
> 
> 
> 
> Dude my yoshi beat u >> so dont cry
> 
> 
> -brawl me ne1-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhh...I wush talking about your Diddy... ._.
> 
> OSURE! LET'S GO GET OUR WIIMOTES AND PLAY BRAWL WITH ITEMS! REAL MEN, OF COURSE, USE ITEMS!!! >_>
Click to expand...

ShUd uP  im gunna host ne1 join ( im gunna suck..... today...just today)


----------



## Hub12

The ground gave in, between where we were standing...


Across this new divide....


「Hub12」


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> The ground gave in, between where we were standing...
> 
> 
> Across this new divide....
> 
> 
> 「Hub12」


Get off of tbt and brawl me NAO!!!!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> The ground gave in, between where we were standing...
> 
> 
> Across this new divide....
> 
> 
> 「Hub12」


Lolwut?
And idk, I have to go to bed soon.


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground gave in, between where we were standing...
> 
> 
> Across this new divide....
> 
> 
> 「Hub12」
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
> And idk, I have to go to bed soon.
Click to expand...

Ryudo, dont be rude I respect u so hooka brutha up with sum brawl matchs (failure but idc)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground gave in, between where we were standing...
> 
> 
> Across this new divide....
> 
> 
> 「Hub12」
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
> And idk, I have to go to bed soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ryudo, dont be rude I respect so hooka brutha up with sum brawl matchs (failure but idc)
Click to expand...

Eh... I g2g soon but okay I guess.
*slowly gets on SSBB*


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground gave in, between where we were standing...
> 
> 
> Across this new divide....
> 
> 
> 「Hub12」
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut?
> And idk, I have to go to bed soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ryudo, dont be rude I respect so hooka brutha up with sum brawl matchs (failure but idc)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... I g2g soon but okay I guess.
> *slowly gets on SSBB*
Click to expand...

 tyvm


----------



## Trela

Horus said:
			
		

> Well i got beat by Trela's lil bro :0
> 
> 
> not so bad if you think about it, i'll have to kill him more with my Snake!
> 
> 
> @Trela: AIM rejects my Wii and DSi hence no Flash player, but i can wait till my computers fixed...?


I can wait 

And, not to be mean or anything, but your Snake kinda seemed a little campy bro. What I saw was a lot of Grenades and Mortar Sliding. My bro looked a little campy, too, but told me he was afraid to approach you lol.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well i got beat by Trela's lil bro :0
> 
> 
> not so bad if you think about it, i'll have to kill him more with my Snake!
> 
> 
> @Trela: AIM rejects my Wii and DSi hence no Flash player, but i can wait till my computers fixed...?
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait
> 
> And, not to be mean or anything, but your Snake kinda seemed a little campy bro. What I saw was a lot of Grenades and Mortar Sliding. My bro looked a little campy, too, but told me he was afraid to approach you lol.
> 
> =Trela=
Click to expand...

Yep i know 

it is sense i don't know what to do lol [and i was scared of him...] 


Btw RZA is ftw, i befriended him <3

Going to bed, night


----------



## Trela

Yeah man. It'll take time to get used to Ally Snake.

RZA's hawt. You should play some of my other friends, like AZEN? Junebug or Vortx.

=Trela=


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

dj, I think you should just stick with Diddy. o:

Night brawlers. o:


----------



## bcb

Happy, happy, joy, joy, joy!


----------



## Silverstorms

Biggest upsets in this tourney:

The bracket.

Me beating Mikey.

bcb beating Mikey.


----------



## bcb

I need to finish all of my matches today, because I'm not gonna be able to brawl from tomorrow until Tuesday when school comes back.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Yeah man. It'll take time to get used to Ally Snake.
> 
> RZA's hawt. You should play some of my other friends, like AZEN? Junebug or Vortx.
> 
> =Trela=


Snake seems really diffrent like you have to plan everything ahead of time 

RZA has an amazing pikachu! never did understand how he used QAC so well...

i hope to meet more, they're really fun to play, just watching them kill me is like "Woah"


----------



## Hub12

Who da *censored.3.0* is RZA?


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Who da *censored.3.0* is RZA?


One of Trela's friends thats now one of mine 

think of his pikachu like Trela's Diddy


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who da *censored.3.0* is RZA?
> 
> 
> 
> One of Trela's friends thats now one of mine
> 
> think of his pikachu like Trela's Diddy
Click to expand...

..Shi........


I need to ADD AZEN. D=


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who da *censored.3.0* is RZA?
> 
> 
> 
> One of Trela's friends thats now one of mine
> 
> think of his pikachu like Trela's Diddy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..Shi........
> 
> 
> I need to ADD AZEN. D=
Click to expand...

Lol good luck with that, most competitive players hate Wi-fi


----------



## Hub12

Dat True...Brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who da *censored.3.0* is RZA?
> 
> 
> 
> One of Trela's friends thats now one of mine
> 
> think of his pikachu like Trela's Diddy
Click to expand...

How come you get special friends?   

I want special friends!


----------



## Hub12

Brawl anyone?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Biggest upsets in this tourney:
> 
> The bracket.
> 
> Me beating Mikey.
> 
> bcb beating Mikey.


well, you actually beat me fair and square, but i... KILLED MYSELF when i was playing bcb with the second stock in the last game. i killed myself at 40%... not to say you didnt win, bcb, you still deserve to go past me.


----------



## Silverstorms

@Trela - Special tourney thread plz.

I'm pretty sure I know what it is, just wanna make sure.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> @Trela - Special tourney thread plz.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what it is, just wanna make sure.


Lolwut?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest upsets in this tourney:
> 
> The bracket.
> 
> Me beating Mikey.
> 
> bcb beating Mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you actually beat me fair and square, but i... KILLED MYSELF when i was playing bcb with the second stock in the last game. i killed myself at 40%... not to say you didnt win, bcb, you still deserve to go past me.
Click to expand...

Trela was surprised though.

He was saying "Mikey our match will be epic bro!"

Let's face it, who expected me to win?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest upsets in this tourney:
> 
> The bracket.
> 
> Me beating Mikey.
> 
> bcb beating Mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you actually beat me fair and square, but i... KILLED MYSELF when i was playing bcb with the second stock in the last game. i killed myself at 40%... not to say you didnt win, bcb, you still deserve to go past me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela was surprised though.
> 
> He was saying "Mikey our match will be epic bro!"
> 
> Let's face it, who expected me to win?
Click to expand...

eh, i thought i was going to see you the second time too... never expected bcb to beat me, by biting MK's ass off. :O


----------



## Hub12

Ugh....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ugh....


O rky Hub?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest upsets in this tourney:
> 
> The bracket.
> 
> Me beating Mikey.
> 
> bcb beating Mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you actually beat me fair and square, but i... KILLED MYSELF when i was playing bcb with the second stock in the last game. i killed myself at 40%... not to say you didnt win, bcb, you still deserve to go past me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela was surprised though.
> 
> He was saying "Mikey our match will be epic bro!"
> 
> Let's face it, who expected me to win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, i thought i was going to see you the second time too... never expected bcb to beat me, by biting MK's ass off. :O
Click to expand...

I hate the fact that you can hold it.

I also hate the fact the bike has Super Armour. That could have been a perfect PKT2 opportunity!


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> O rky Hub?
Click to expand...

I lol'd.


----------



## Horus

I'm hungry for rape...virtually...

anyone wana be my victims?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> I'm hungry for rape...virtually...
> 
> anyone wana be my victims?


YESH

Horus, Me, Ryudo, (Trela) or (Silver). =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Me WHOREUS


----------



## Trela

SILVER! KILEX AND YOU! NOW!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Can't, giving someone a tryout soon. o:


----------



## Horus

I'll be hosting, any join


----------



## Hub12

NAW!!! Lemme Host.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest upsets in this tourney:
> 
> The bracket.
> 
> Me beating Mikey.
> 
> bcb beating Mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you actually beat me fair and square, but i... KILLED MYSELF when i was playing bcb with the second stock in the last game. i killed myself at 40%... not to say you didnt win, bcb, you still deserve to go past me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela was surprised though.
> 
> He was saying "Mikey our match will be epic bro!"
> 
> Let's face it, who expected me to win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, i thought i was going to see you the second time too... never expected bcb to beat me, by biting MK's ass off. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the fact that you can hold it.
> 
> I also hate the fact the bike has Super Armour. That could have been a perfect PKT2 opportunity!
Click to expand...

Well, MK can sideB on the bike successfully.

Mikey, you're not the only one surprised, LOL. I think I won the first match pretty fairly though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

You wont prolly let me in if ya host D:


----------



## Trela

Silver D:

We can probably get Loser's Bracket done today! FINALLY.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

HE DIDNt END Wir TEH TRELA Ting!

Silver, how record wit sounds mah man?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Can't join with you guys anymore.
My Wi-Fi hates you guys.
And so do I


----------



## Trela

DAMMIT HE LEFT!

I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already 

Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> DAMMIT HE LEFT!
> 
> I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already
> 
> Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=


*Sigh*


I can imagine you murdering Silver right now...

Life is cruel, no?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Eat my pie bcb!

I can't brawl with Horus now when he has other people.
D:
Well,  looks like I can't record anymore videos D:


----------



## Trela

Hmm. I'm thinking about making the Tournament Thread today. I dunno if I want to though, since everyone will then take their minds off LOYA  and LOYA is the biggest  SSBB Tournament on TBT. The next Tournament will definately not reach as many players as this one.

Anyways, Imma do a vote. Who wants me to make the Thread for the next Tournament today?

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Uhh..
I'm pretty sure not many people will join if you do it now, they are simply recovering from this one.


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> DAMMIT HE LEFT!
> 
> I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already
> 
> Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=


I CAN'T BRAWL TOMORROW!

I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow which I've been saying forever! I'll be back Tuesday.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

oh right.
I got Memorial Vacation, and Im not going to spend it brawling kids who aren't going to go out to a friends house.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest upsets in this tourney:
> 
> The bracket.
> 
> Me beating Mikey.
> 
> bcb beating Mikey.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you actually beat me fair and square, but i... KILLED MYSELF when i was playing bcb with the second stock in the last game. i killed myself at 40%... not to say you didnt win, bcb, you still deserve to go past me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trela was surprised though.
> 
> He was saying "Mikey our match will be epic bro!"
> 
> Let's face it, who expected me to win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, i thought i was going to see you the second time too... never expected bcb to beat me, by biting MK's ass off. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the fact that you can hold it.
> 
> I also hate the fact the bike has Super Armour. That could have been a perfect PKT2 opportunity!
Click to expand...

yeah stupid bike.  but the worst is his forward smash's SA. bcb's strategy was bite when i dash attack him, bike when im far, and forward smash when close...


----------



## cornymikey

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Trela was surprised though.
> 
> He was saying "Mikey our match will be epic bro!"
> 
> Let's face it, who expected me to win?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eh, i thought i was going to see you the second time too... never expected bcb to beat me, by biting MK's ass off. :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the fact that you can hold it.
> 
> I also hate the fact the bike has Super Armour. That could have been a perfect PKT2 opportunity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, MK can sideB on the bike successfully.
> 
> Mikey, you're not the only one surprised, LOL. I think I won the first match pretty fairly though.
Click to expand...

yeah, you did, mostly because i never really knew your wario strategy.


----------



## cornymikey

Trela said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'm thinking about making the Tournament Thread today. I dunno if I want to though, since everyone will then take their minds off LOYA  and LOYA is the biggest  SSBB Tournament on TBT. The next Tournament will definately not reach as many players as this one.
> 
> Anyways, Imma do a vote. Who wants me to make the Thread for the next Tournament today?
> 
> =Trela=


yeesh, do it!

I triple posted, lol. gotta catch up with u guys' posts.


----------



## bcb

Well, I guess I'll see you Tuesday, Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> DAMMIT HE LEFT!
> 
> I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already
> 
> Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=


OH SO IT'S MY FAULT NOW?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT HE LEFT!
> 
> I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already
> 
> Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO IT'S MY FAULT NOW?!?!?!?!?
Click to expand...

Yesh. Yesh it is. :3

ACROSS THIS NEW DIVIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT HE LEFT!
> 
> I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already
> 
> Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO IT'S MY FAULT NOW?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesh. Yesh it is. :3
> 
> ACROSS THIS NEW DIVIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!
Click to expand...

Stop saying that. It's not funny  <_< 

I tried to learn to PK Jump today. I'm not even sure if I'm doing it right  >_<


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT HE LEFT!
> 
> I'm sorry, but he's got 1 more day to do his match. We probably could've gotten this Tournament over with already
> 
> Oh well. Mabye tomorrow.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> OH SO IT'S MY FAULT NOW?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yesh. Yesh it is. :3
> 
> ACROSS THIS NEW DIVIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop saying that. It's not funny  <_<
> 
> I tried to learn to PK Jump today. I'm not even sure if I'm doing it right  >_<
Click to expand...

I REMEMBER BLACK SKIES!
THE LIGHTNING ALL AROUND ME!

Let's test it out then Silvarr. :3

I host?


----------



## Silverstorms

Where is the Trela?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Somewheres over the rainbow... :O

Idk.
But I think bcb gets passed by you because he won't be here for a while?
Unless Trela wants this to go on longer...


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silver, help me out with something..


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silver, help me out with something..


With what?


----------



## Hub12

RYUDO. SILVER. HORUS. OMGOMGOMGOMG


























Brawl?    :veryhappy:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RYUDO. SILVER. HORUS. OMGOMGOMGOMG
> Brawl?    :veryhappy:


Hmm..............
I guess so.
I want to practice up my Lucario.
I need to work on his timing, upB, and his counter.


----------



## Hub12

IT BE EPIC!!

Silver, Hub12, Horus and Ryudo. 

IT BE EPIC.  :r


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RYUDO. SILVER. HORUS. OMGOMGOMGOMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brawl?    :veryhappy:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm..............
> I guess so.
> I want to practice up my Lucario.
> I need to work on his timing, upB, and his counter.
Click to expand...

I'll join, silver will two



cus i said so


----------



## Hub12

Silver. Join. It be epic. You can record? Not that you have to. xD


----------



## Silverstorms

Who's room am I joining?


----------



## Hub12

Mine!


----------



## Horus

I'll be online


----------



## Hub12

Join my room Horus!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

silver, how do you connect your wires to get sound?


----------



## Silverstorms

xeladude said:
			
		

> silver, how do you connect your wires to get sound?


I don't really understand the question  :r


----------



## Hub12

HURRY SILVER!


----------



## Silverstorms

Shudup.

Your connection is evil.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, how do you connect your wires to get sound?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand the question  :r
Click to expand...

For your DVD recorder, how do you connect your wires? I want to see the screen on my TV, not on the small preview screen on the Dazzle.


----------



## cornymikey

hey, bcb! i will train my MK a crapload this friday to beat you!


----------



## Silverstorms

CF = Ownage

ZSS = Ownage.


----------



## Hub12

=( I wish you had recorded it...


----------



## Silverstorms

Lololol.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I did.</div>


----------



## Hub12

.....Shi-.....

I LOST FIRST EVERY MATCH.

*censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.2.0*

ERASE THOSE VIDEO'S NAO. I WASN'T REALLY PLAYING. I WAS EATING AND PLAYING.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yeah.....

*saves*

To Youtube!


----------



## Hub12

:X I....hate...you.........Can you at least tell them I wasn't really trying?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Owned.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.


My marth hates long range 


hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus Brawl nao? So I can finish my recording promises.


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> Horus Brawl nao? So I can finish my recording promises.


Oh kay

i host


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K now or wanna wait for bcb?


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> K now or wanna wait for bcb?


Now. 


i r waitin'


----------



## Kanye Omari West

K lemme set up my dazzle


----------



## Kanye Omari West

set up, going online.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

1v1 duuuude


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> 1v1 duuuude


Lolwhy?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Cuz I'm not recording Hub


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Now you left Horus.

Nice.

Im not going to record with you anymore, Hub.


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Now you left Horus.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Im not going to record with you anymore, Hub.


..Wha the *censored.3.0*?...

YOU MAKE NO SENSE!  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I recorded a match with you once.
Im not going to commit the same mistake twice.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Horus make a room already


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I recorded a match with you once.
> Im not going to commit the same mistake twice.


I'm trying to be online now but i keep D/Ced if your joker


and you know i don't have a computer atm so cmon :/


----------



## Hub12

Howus is using Dsi-net whcih makes him a kewl-loser and dfjlsdijzlghufghdzgh *Asplodes*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

make a room then Horus.
I am joker


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I switched back to Cablevision.
No fios anymore.
ANyone else wanna record a Brawl? <small><small>Even Hub...</small></small>
We can't connect anymore Horus


----------



## Horus

xeladude said:
			
		

> I switched back to Cablevision.
> No fios anymore.
> ANyone else wanna record a Brawl? <small><small>Even Hub...</small></small>
> We can't connect anymore Horus


-_-'


yay for wasted time


----------



## Kanye Omari West

woohoo


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.
> 
> 
> 
> My marth hates long range
> 
> 
> hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest
Click to expand...

*censored.1.1*. <_<
*censored.3.0* you Horus.


----------



## Cyber85

ANYONE UP FOR BRAWL?


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.
> 
> 
> 
> My marth hates long range
> 
> 
> hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.1.1*. <_<
> *censored.3.0* you Horus.
Click to expand...

no u


----------



## Hub12

Here Horus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page

OWAIT! Forgot. You can't watch Video's...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.
> 
> 
> 
> My marth hates long range
> 
> 
> hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.1.1*. <_<
> *censored.3.0* you Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no u
Click to expand...

Screw you. <_<
Match ending because you lost is ********. >_>


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Here Horus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> OWAIT! Forgot. You can't watch Video's...


I can on my Wii, but i've seen that atleast five times and I'm subbed to him


@ryu: nah, just got bored watching you win, because I SDed or no one wanted to fight you and interupted my fight with someone


----------



## Hub12

Uh Oh. Flame War Alert. 

Hub12  hides.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Horus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> OWAIT! Forgot. You can't watch Video's...
> 
> 
> 
> I can on my Wii, but i've seen that atleast five times and I'm subbed to him
> 
> 
> @ryu: nah, just got bored watching you win, because I SDed or no one wanted to fight you and interupted my fight with someone
Click to expand...

?
Like that makes sense?
And if you ever want me to leave, do an *censored.1.3* move like that, it'll work like a charm, mmk?

<_<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Uh Oh. Flame War Alert.
> 
> Hub12  hides.


I'm so pro, i'm having a war with him through pm too


----------



## Hub12

I HAZ AN IDEA.

Why don't we brawl it out? Huh? HUH? =D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

I'm doing a Persuasive essay plus I'd win. <_<


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hi guys.

I'm bored.

And no one cares.

But that's why I'm posting this!


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Horus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> OWAIT! Forgot. You can't watch Video's...
> 
> 
> 
> I can on my Wii, but i've seen that atleast five times and I'm subbed to him
> 
> 
> @ryu: nah, just got bored watching you win, because I SDed or no one wanted to fight you and interupted my fight with someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> Like that makes sense?
> And if you ever want me to leave, do an *censored.1.3* move like that, it'll work like a charm, mmk?
> 
> <_<
Click to expand...

I got annoyed watching you down smash to victory, because i killed myself from some bull *censored.2.0* or because the person fighting you got annoyed and interupted my fight

Example: A is fighting B while C and D are fighting, but player B gets annoyed and comes Falcon punching C and D so C and D die


----------



## Hub12

I lol'd.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I lol'd.


inorite?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Horus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> OWAIT! Forgot. You can't watch Video's...
> 
> 
> 
> I can on my Wii, but i've seen that atleast five times and I'm subbed to him
> 
> 
> @ryu: nah, just got bored watching you win, because I SDed or no one wanted to fight you and interupted my fight with someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> Like that makes sense?
> And if you ever want me to leave, do an *censored.1.3* move like that, it'll work like a charm, mmk?
> 
> <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got annoyed watching you down smash to victory, because i killed myself from some bull *censored.2.0* or because the person fighting you got annoyed and interupted my fight
> 
> Example: A is fighting B while C and D are fighting, but player B gets annoyed and comes Falcon punching C and D so C and D die
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with the fact you ended the match?

That's just stupid, only a wuss would do tgat. <_<


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Horus.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> OWAIT! Forgot. You can't watch Video's...
> 
> 
> 
> I can on my Wii, but i've seen that atleast five times and I'm subbed to him
> 
> 
> @ryu: nah, just got bored watching you win, because I SDed or no one wanted to fight you and interupted my fight with someone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> Like that makes sense?
> And if you ever want me to leave, do an *censored.1.3* move like that, it'll work like a charm, mmk?
> 
> <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got annoyed watching you down smash to victory, because i killed myself from some bull *censored.2.0* or because the person fighting you got annoyed and interupted my fight
> 
> Example: A is fighting B while C and D are fighting, but player B gets annoyed and comes Falcon punching C and D so C and D die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the fact you ended the match?
> 
> That's just stupid, only a wuss would do tgat. <_<
Click to expand...

You win = me less stock = related



ITS JUST A *censored.3.0*ING ANIMATION, GET OVER IT


----------



## Hub12

Guys....Can we shtop fighting? =(


----------



## Toad Kart 64

That's pretty gay to end a match just because you lost, no matter what happened.

Don't be a sore loser.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Like that makes sense?
> And if you ever want me to leave, do an *censored.1.3* move like that, it'll work like a charm, mmk?
> 
> <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got annoyed watching you down smash to victory, because i killed myself from some bull *censored.2.0* or because the person fighting you got annoyed and interupted my fight
> 
> Example: A is fighting B while C and D are fighting, but player B gets annoyed and comes Falcon punching C and D so C and D die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the fact you ended the match?
> 
> That's just stupid, only a wuss would do tgat. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You win = me less stock = related
> 
> 
> 
> ITS JUST A *censored.3.0*ING ANIMATION, GET OVER IT
Click to expand...

THAT IS NOT THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT.
 The point is that you ended the match because you lost.
I play for fun and I don't really care if I win or lose but having someone end match right before the end pisses me off. <_<


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Guys....Can we shtop fighting? =(


When ryu stops arguing about not seeing a douche bag [gay is copyrited by furry sparks] dance


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> That's pretty gay to end a match just because you lost, no matter what happened.
> 
> Don't be a sore loser.


Thank you.
I like you moar. :3


----------



## Hub12

3: Please stop fighting. ;_;


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deephttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ90Pjw_UnM&feature=channel_page
> 
> 
> 
> I got annoyed watching you down smash to victory, because i killed myself from some bull *censored.2.0* or because the person fighting you got annoyed and interupted my fight
> 
> Example: A is fighting B while C and D are fighting, but player B gets annoyed and comes Falcon punching C and D so C and D die
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with the fact you ended the match?
> 
> That's just stupid, only a wuss would do tgat. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You win = me less stock = related
> 
> 
> 
> ITS JUST A *censored.3.0*ING ANIMATION, GET OVER IT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT IS NOT THE *censored.3.0*ING POINT.
> The point is that you ended the match because you lost.
> I play for fun and I don't really care if I win or lose but having someone end match right before the end pisses me off. <_<
Click to expand...

more ironic


at the same time everyone else is ticked


----------



## Hub12

;_; Stop...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Can you guys just apologize to each other so we can get this topic back on track?


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Can you guys just apologize to each other so we can get this topic back on track?


You sound like my councillor in elementry school


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Can you guys just apologize to each other so we can get this topic back on track?


What should I apologize for? Winning? Complaining of him being a sore loser?

My school's councillors are dumb as hell. :/


----------



## Hub12

Let's just all meditate.

Breath in....Breath Out....Repeat.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys just apologize to each other so we can get this topic back on track?
> 
> 
> 
> What should I apologize for? Winning? Complaining of him being a sore loser?
Click to expand...

<small>To get him to shut the hell up...</small>

To be nice! =3


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys just apologize to each other so we can get this topic back on track?
> 
> 
> 
> What should I apologize for? Winning? Complaining of him being a sore loser?
> 
> My school's councillors are dumb as hell. :/
Click to expand...

i give u help!

"complaining and cursing about meaningless crap"


----------



## Hub12

C'mon People! New method!
.
Breath In.....Hold your breath until you feel dead. Repeat


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<


----------



## Cyber85

Horus wanna do me a favor and play me in brawl


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<


Try not touching the c-stick untill 100+ damage and i won't be either :3


----------



## Toad Kart 64

On a side note...

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Horus wanna do me a favor and play me in brawl


Nope

I'm to selfish too


----------



## Hub12

Ohaithar Lelouch.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<
> 
> 
> 
> Try not touching the c-stick untill 100+ damage and i won't be either :3
Click to expand...

Wtf?
Go die walrus. <_<


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ohaithar Lelouch.


He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:


----------



## Hub12

Ryudo. Stop insulting him. He'll just insult back. "/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Ryudo. Stop insulting him. He'll just insult back. "/


I know.
And vice-versa. <_<


----------



## Hub12

So yesh.


YOU TWO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP NAO OR I'LL *censored.3.0*ING RAPE BOTH OF YOU IN BRAWL *****ES.


Do you guys get the message nao? C:


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<
> 
> 
> 
> Try not touching the c-stick untill 100+ damage and i won't be either :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> Go die walrus. <_<
Click to expand...

Get skill first :0


----------



## Lelouch

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohaithar Lelouch.
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:
Click to expand...

*Stalks* *whispers* I'm always watching!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So yesh.
> 
> 
> YOU TWO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP NAO OR I'LL *censored.3.0*ING RAPE BOTH OF YOU IN BRAWL *****ES.
> 
> 
> Do you guys get the message nao? C:


No


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<
> 
> 
> 
> Try not touching the c-stick untill 100+ damage and i won't be either :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> Go die walrus. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get skill first :0
Click to expand...

Then why do you oftenly lose to me?
I must be doing something right. <_<


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<
> 
> 
> 
> Try not touching the c-stick untill 100+ damage and i won't be either :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> Go die walrus. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get skill first :0
Click to expand...

Um.... didn't he beat you?

And don't say "HE WAS SPAMMING" or any of that *censored.2.0*, I've brawled Ryudo before and he doesn't spam.


----------



## Hub12

Lelouch said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohaithar Lelouch.
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stalks* *whispers* I'm always watching!
Click to expand...

OHNOEZ



Stalkers tend to rape people. xD


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yesh.
> 
> 
> YOU TWO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP NAO OR I'LL *censored.3.0*ING RAPE BOTH OF YOU IN BRAWL *****ES.
> 
> 
> Do you guys get the message nao? C:
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...

.....



Let's make peace then...


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohaithar Lelouch.
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stalks* *whispers* I'm always watching!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHNOEZ
> 
> 
> 
> Stalkers tend to rape people. xD
Click to expand...

Lol Hub, you are the comic relief of this thread.


----------



## Hub12

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohaithar Lelouch.
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stalks* *whispers* I'm always watching!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHNOEZ
> 
> 
> 
> Stalkers tend to rape people. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol Hub, you are the comic relief of this thread.
Click to expand...

Shi-

Comic Reliefs tend to have a hunger towards people. And rape. o.o


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just try not to be a cheap *censored.1.1* and I won't be so pissed, mmk? <_<
> 
> 
> 
> Try not touching the c-stick untill 100+ damage and i won't be either :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wtf?
> Go die walrus. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get skill first :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um.... didn't he beat you?
> 
> And don't say "HE WAS SPAMMING" or any of that *censored.2.0*, I've brawled Ryudo before and he doesn't spam.
Click to expand...

your dead wrong lmfao


you don't notice because you spam with your pimp


----------



## Hub12

GUYS!

Stop fighting. Or you shall get raped banned.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Comic relief? Hub? 

Wow.

Spongebob can be funnier then Hub

yeah i challenged you boiiii >:C


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> Go die walrus. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get skill first :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um.... didn't he beat you?
> 
> And don't say "HE WAS SPAMMING" or any of that *censored.2.0*, I've brawled Ryudo before and he doesn't spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
Click to expand...

The *censored.3.0*?

I swear, your posts don't make any sense.


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So yesh.
> 
> 
> YOU TWO SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP NAO OR I'LL *censored.3.0*ING RAPE BOTH OF YOU IN BRAWL *****ES.
> 
> 
> Do you guys get the message nao? C:


hub do u wanna play me in brawl? come on


----------



## Lelouch

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohaithar Lelouch.
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stalks* *whispers* I'm always watching!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHNOEZ
> 
> 
> 
> Stalkers tend to rape people. xD
Click to expand...

Becareful! I'm a ninja I strike when you least expect it and leave you all damaged and hopeless!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> Go die walrus. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get skill first :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um.... didn't he beat you?
> 
> And don't say "HE WAS SPAMMING" or any of that *censored.2.0*, I've brawled Ryudo before and he doesn't spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
Click to expand...

Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
So you'd know I guess. <_<


----------



## Hub12

Lelouch said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lelouch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohaithar Lelouch.
> 
> 
> 
> He tends to stalk TBT, lmao. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Stalks* *whispers* I'm always watching!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OHNOEZ
> 
> 
> 
> Stalkers tend to rape people. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becareful! I'm a ninja I strike when least you expect it and leave you all damaged and hopeless!
Click to expand...

And Pregnant, If you're a girl. And if you're a boy, Just kill yourself. :/

@ Cyber: No

@ Alecks: Rape


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Get skill first :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um.... didn't he beat you?
> 
> And don't say "HE WAS SPAMMING" or any of that *censored.2.0*, I've brawled Ryudo before and he doesn't spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
> So you'd know I guess. <_<
Click to expand...

Stall yes, spam i try not too

@spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't


----------



## Hub12

People!! Why are we still fighting?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Um.... didn't he beat you?
> 
> And don't say "HE WAS SPAMMING" or any of that *censored.2.0*, I've brawled Ryudo before and he doesn't spam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
> So you'd know I guess. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stall yes, spam i try not too
> 
> @spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't
Click to expand...

Lol, coming from the sore loser with terrible spelling and grammar.

You're the 8 year old. Your maturity level proves it!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
And you may try not to but you often do.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub12 said:
			
		

> People!! Why are we still fighting?


Because Horus is being a *censored.4.0*!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> People!! Why are we still fighting?


You don't know me very well


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People!! Why are we still fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know me very well
Click to expand...

Yes I do....

I met your mom...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
> So you'd know I guess. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stall yes, spam i try not too
> 
> @spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, coming from the sore loser with terrible spelling and grammar.
> 
> You're the 8 year old. Your maturity level proves it!
Click to expand...

Damn, Horus, you're one "aroused* 8 year old. o=


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People!! Why are we still fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Horus is being a *censored.4.0*!
Click to expand...

your hate gives me joy


----------



## Hub12

So........

Rape.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People!! Why are we still fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Horus is being a *censored.4.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your hate gives me joy
Click to expand...

Great, go tell the friends that you don't have.

Cue Hub12 with the "Stop Fighting!!!" post.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So........
> 
> Rape.


*puts out bucket for protection*


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
> So you'd know I guess. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stall yes, spam i try not too
> 
> @spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, coming from the sore loser with terrible spelling and grammar.
> 
> You're the 8 year old. Your maturity level proves it!
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't get the memo about my computer being raped


besides i'm not going to waste time on you


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
> So you'd know I guess. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stall yes, spam i try not too
> 
> @spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, coming from the sore loser with terrible spelling and grammar.
> 
> You're the 8 year old. Your maturity level proves it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't get the memo about my computer being raped
> 
> 
> besides i'm not going to waste time on you
Click to expand...

Yeah, because you are obviously so important that you can't afford to have your precious time wasted!


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People!! Why are we still fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Horus is being a *censored.4.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your hate gives me joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, go tell the friends that you don't have.
> 
> Cue Hub12 with the "Stop Fighting!!!" post.
Click to expand...

Or go tell your mommy your getting virtually mind*censored.3.0*ed


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Stall yes, spam i try not too
> 
> @spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, coming from the sore loser with terrible spelling and grammar.
> 
> You're the 8 year old. Your maturity level proves it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't get the memo about my computer being raped
> 
> 
> besides i'm not going to waste time on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, because you are obviously so important that you can't afford to have your precious time wasted!
Click to expand...

Your starting to understand!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People!! Why are we still fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Horus is being a *censored.4.0*!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your hate gives me joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, go tell the friends that you don't have.
> 
> Cue Hub12 with the "Stop Fighting!!!" post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or go tell your mommy your getting virtually mind*censored.3.0*ed
Click to expand...

I did, she says it's good for you.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> GUYS!
> 
> Stop fighting. Or you shall get raped banned.


*coughbumpcough*

o=


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> your hate gives me joy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, go tell the friends that you don't have.
> 
> Cue Hub12 with the "Stop Fighting!!!" post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or go tell your mommy your getting virtually mind*censored.3.0*ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, she says it's good for you.
Click to expand...

Lol

i didn't know you like getting raped


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Great, go tell the friends that you don't have.
> 
> Cue Hub12 with the "Stop Fighting!!!" post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or go tell your mommy your getting virtually mind*censored.3.0*ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, she says it's good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> i didn't know you like getting raped
Click to expand...

It's not really rape if you like it.


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Or go tell your mommy your getting virtually mind*censored.3.0*ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did, she says it's good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> i didn't know you like getting raped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really rape if you like it.
Click to expand...

And your not really a boy if i can't tell


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I did, she says it's good for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> 
> i didn't know you like getting raped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really rape if you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your not really a boy if i can't tell
Click to expand...

Lmao....

No, just no.


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.


so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> i didn't know you like getting raped
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not really rape if you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your not really a boy if i can't tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao....
> 
> No, just no.
Click to expand...

So basicly you like gay sex while i was the one actually confused


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.
> 
> 
> 
> so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting
Click to expand...

Someone, go brawl cyber. XD


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Horus said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really rape if you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your not really a boy if i can't tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao....
> 
> No, just no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basicly you like gay sex while i was the one actually confused
Click to expand...

Once again,

No, just no. I don't.

And once again, your posts don't make any sense.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.
> 
> 
> 
> so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone, go brawl cyber. XD
Click to expand...

Never


on a side note, yay Lelouch, best anime ever


----------



## Toad Kart 64

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.
> 
> 
> 
> so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone, go brawl cyber. XD
Click to expand...

Hmm, lemme think about that....

<big><big><big><big><big>NO</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Horus

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And your not really a boy if i can't tell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao....
> 
> No, just no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basicly you like gay sex while i was the one actually confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again,
> 
> No, just no. I don't.
> 
> And once again, your posts don't make any sense.
Click to expand...

You just said you did


you can't comprehend human reproduction i suppose


----------



## Cyber85

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.
> 
> 
> 
> so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone, go brawl cyber. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, lemme think about that....
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO</big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

screw you toad kart


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I can't comprehend anything right now. I'm confused.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.
> 
> 
> 
> so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone, go brawl cyber. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, lemme think about that....
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw you toad kart
Click to expand...

Just a joke, you don't have to take it so seriously.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> I can't comprehend anything right now. I'm confused.


A nap usually kills any confusion I have. o:

Aww, why's everyone have to neglect cyber?


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why will nobody brawl cyber? lmao.
> And you may try not to but you often do.
> 
> 
> 
> so true nobody wants to brawl now i guess lol can u guys just stop fighting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone, go brawl cyber. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, lemme think about that....
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw you toad kart
Click to expand...

Inorite?


@tartkart: no surprise there


----------



## Toad Kart 64

inb4fail


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> inb4fail


Fail has already occured. :O


----------



## Cyber85

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Someone, go brawl cyber. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, lemme think about that....
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>NO</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> screw you toad kart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a joke, you don't have to take it so seriously.
Click to expand...

i know you were joking toad kart im playing around to


----------



## Cyber85

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't comprehend anything right now. I'm confused.
> 
> 
> 
> A nap usually kills any confusion I have. o:
> 
> Aww, why's everyone have to neglect cyber?
Click to expand...

i think im getting neglected cause im new here:[


----------



## Hub12

OH MY GOD. ARE YOU TWO STILL FIGHTING?


----------



## Cyber85

Hub12 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD. ARE YOU TWO STILL FIGHTING?


i think it gone on for hours and i think its gonna keep going

*grabs popcorn and refreshes page to see if fighting continues*


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD. ARE YOU TWO STILL FIGHTING?


no, tart kart is burning himself so no need


----------



## Trela

Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.

That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.

Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.

In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.

...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:

Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.

=Trela=


----------



## John102

Trela said:
			
		

> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=


trela pwned you guyz.


----------



## Cyber85

john102 said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> trela pwned you guyz.
Click to expand...

you bet he did.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

D:
Leave?
He ended... but it doesn't really matter. o:
And I need to brawl you more Trela!!!
I need to watch you play so I can spruce up on my Lucario. >
I need to work on the combos, upB, and the counter the most. o:


----------



## Cyber85

Anybody wanna play brawl yet?


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=


Yeah lol...the story was that i lost to Ryu from his D-smash [wich i never predict and die from might i add!] so when i was flying in the back ground i ended to match but i didn't think Ryu would go off on me a curse me wich i then told him why [annoying spam = my opinion] and we got into that monsterous thing above :S

the only time i usually talk about how they play wrong and all that blahing stuff is when they insult me FIRST (thanks dj for that lesson...) and i stop insulting them when they stop insulting me.  my rules!

so in general sorry, i thought this thread was almost done anyway :s
i still want your help D:

ILY Trela! <3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol...the story was that i lost to Ryu from his D-smash [wich i never predict and die from might i add!] so when i was flying in the back ground i ended to match but i didn't think Ryu would go off on me a curse me wich i then told him why [annoying spam = my opinion] and we got into that monsterous thing above :S
> 
> the only time i usually talk about how they play wrong and all that blahing stuff is when they insult me FIRST (thanks dj for that lesson...) and i stop insulting them when they stop insulting me.  my rules!
> 
> so in general sorry, i thought this thread was almost done anyway :s
> i still want your help D:
> 
> *ILY Trela! <3*
Click to expand...

What about me? ^~^
I was kinda agitated from earlier so yeah. o:
And I think the kettle shouldn't call any pot black, eh?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.
> 
> 
> 
> My marth hates long range
> 
> 
> hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest
Click to expand...

This is what made me go off.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol...the story was that i lost to Ryu from his D-smash [wich i never predict and die from might i add!] so when i was flying in the back ground i ended to match but i didn't think Ryu would go off on me a curse me wich i then told him why [annoying spam = my opinion] and we got into that monsterous thing above :S
> 
> the only time i usually talk about how they play wrong and all that blahing stuff is when they insult me FIRST (thanks dj for that lesson...) and i stop insulting them when they stop insulting me.  my rules!
> 
> so in general sorry, i thought this thread was almost done anyway :s
> i still want your help D:
> 
> *ILY Trela! <3*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about me? ^~^
> I was kinda agitated from earlier so yeah. o:
> And I think the kettle shouldn't call any pot black, eh?
Click to expand...

i luv u two mkw god :s

but how do i spam other than Falco/Snake?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol...the story was that i lost to Ryu from his D-smash [wich i never predict and die from might i add!] so when i was flying in the back ground i ended to match but i didn't think Ryu would go off on me a curse me wich i then told him why [annoying spam = my opinion] and we got into that monsterous thing above :S
> 
> the only time i usually talk about how they play wrong and all that blahing stuff is when they insult me FIRST (thanks dj for that lesson...) and i stop insulting them when they stop insulting me.  my rules!
> 
> so in general sorry, i thought this thread was almost done anyway :s
> i still want your help D:
> 
> *ILY Trela! <3*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about me? ^~^
> I was kinda agitated from earlier so yeah. o:
> And I think the kettle shouldn't call any pot black, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i luv u two mkw god :s
> 
> but how do i spam other than Falco/Snake?
Click to expand...

You just do.

How do I spam with G&W?


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.
> 
> 
> 
> My marth hates long range
> 
> 
> hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what made me go off.
Click to expand...

Ohya dat


i wuz ticked


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CF = Ownage
> 
> ZSS = Ownage.
> 
> 
> 
> My marth hates long range
> 
> 
> hard to believe a spammer got mad and quit from the no contest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what made me go off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohya dat
> 
> 
> i wuz ticked
Click to expand...

Which made me ticked. 

*coughGoodNightcough*


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Thank god I was sleeping.
> 
> That was a ******** argument. Ryudo, if he wants to leave, then let him leave. Dont start bothering him about it. Just ignore it and move on.
> 
> Horus, if you keep this argument going then I will never help you. If you think Ryudo spams Down Smash, good for you. Keep it to yourself. After you finish a game, you say ggs, not "YOUR G&W IS TRASH AND SPAMS A LOT!" That's disrespectful. If you think he spams, then your wrong. Even if he was a spammer, it would be REALLY easy to overcome the moves he uses. The only exception to a spammer would have to be MK. He's just plain broken lol.
> 
> In short: keep ya own *censored.2.0* to yaself. *****in' about yo match(s) is ********.
> 
> ...Back to the Tournament! Since bcb has left for vacation and wont return till Tuesday, this Tournament will have to wait with him. Silver, lol, I felt that I've been mean to ya  you can Brawl my brother sometime this weekend. DJ, your gonna have to wait till Tuesday to do your match D:
> 
> Also, I meant to make the thread for the next Tournament, since it starts right after school ends (for me, that is), but I forgot to lol. Imma start it sometime tonight.
> 
> =Trela=
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah lol...the story was that i lost to Ryu from his D-smash [wich i never predict and die from might i add!] so when i was flying in the back ground i ended to match but i didn't think Ryu would go off on me a curse me wich i then told him why [annoying spam = my opinion] and we got into that monsterous thing above :S
> 
> the only time i usually talk about how they play wrong and all that blahing stuff is when they insult me FIRST (thanks dj for that lesson...) and i stop insulting them when they stop insulting me.  my rules!
> 
> so in general sorry, i thought this thread was almost done anyway :s
> i still want your help D:
> 
> *ILY Trela! <3*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about me? ^~^
> I was kinda agitated from earlier so yeah. o:
> And I think the kettle shouldn't call any pot black, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i luv u two mkw god :s
> 
> but how do i spam other than Falco/Snake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just do.
> 
> How do I spam with G&W?
Click to expand...

Imo, you over use Dair > All smashes

i like that you use Bair/Nair/Fair


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[wich i never predict and die from might i add!] so when i was flying in the back ground i ended to match but i didn't think Ryu would go off on me a curse me wich i then told him why [annoying spam = my opinion] and we got into that monsterous thing above :S
> 
> the only time i usually talk about how they play wrong and all that blahing stuff is when they insult me FIRST (thanks dj for that lesson...) and i stop insulting them when they stop insulting me.  my rules!
> 
> so in general sorry, i thought this thread was almost done anyway :s
> i still want your help D:
> 
> *ILY Trela! <3*
> 
> 
> 
> What about me? ^~^
> I was kinda agitated from earlier so yeah. o:
> And I think the kettle shouldn't call any pot black, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i luv u two mkw god :s
> 
> but how do i spam other than Falco/Snake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just do.
> 
> How do I spam with G&W?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imo, you over use Dair > All smashes
> 
> i like that you use Bair/Nair/Fair
Click to expand...

Really?
I actually try to not use it to much and sometimes will instead fall in to do one of the other mentioned airs.

So wait...
You're complaining of me spamming a single move, one that is only effective if airborne?
Just don't knock me upwards.


----------



## cornymikey

*unrelated* OMG, there a new n00b on tbt name corny<3!  stealer of my name!


----------



## Hub12

So you respect Trela more than me?
>_>

*****es...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> *unrelated* OMG, there a new n00b on tbt name corny<3!  stealer of my name!


I once quoted the chocolate bunny salesmen (for a joke) to say that my army of chocolate bunnies may contain nuts and deadly poisons.

10 minutes later someone called the chocolate bunny salesmen joined  >_<


----------



## cornymikey

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So you respect Trela more than me?
> >_>
> 
> *****es...


no you *censored.4.0*! brawl? <3


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So you respect Trela more than me?
> >_>
> 
> *****es...


Well duh.

I'm #2.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unrelated* OMG, there a new n00b on tbt name corny<3!  stealer of my name!
> 
> 
> 
> I once quoted the chocolate bunny salesmen (for a joke) to say that my army of chocolate bunnies may contain nuts and deadly poisons.
> 
> 10 minutes later someone called the chocolate bunny salesmen joined  >_<
Click to expand...

xD  the walls have eyes!


----------



## Hub12

Stop lying.

I'm #3.

>_>


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Stop lying.
> 
> I'm #3.
> 
> >_>


Naw, Mikey is #3.

xYoh is #4.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> I'm #3.
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, Mikey is #3.
> 
> xYoh is #4.
Click to expand...

ya, I is super awesome.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> your dead wrong lmfao
> 
> 
> you don't notice because you spam with your pimp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horus, I've seen you spam and stall countless time.
> So you'd know I guess. <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stall yes, spam i try not too
> 
> @spamkart: 8 year olds usually don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, coming from the sore loser with terrible spelling and grammar.
> 
> You're the 8 year old. Your maturity level proves it!
Click to expand...

Quiet maaaaaan, Horus is awesomme.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> So you respect Trela more than me?
> >_>
> 
> *****es...


I respect you more then trash, so you be lucky 
But Hub > Trela > Trash


----------



## Hub12

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you respect Trela more than me?
> >_>
> 
> *****es...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect you more then trash, so you be lucky
> But Hub > Trela > Trash
Click to expand...

Lol. You fail at Greater and Less signs. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you respect Trela more than me?
> >_>
> 
> *****es...
> 
> 
> 
> I respect you more then trash, so you be lucky
> But Hub > Trela > Trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. You fail at Greater and Less signs. xD
Click to expand...

Hub is greater than Trela is greater then trash.

That's no fail is it D:


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> I'm #3.
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, Mikey is #3.
> 
> xYoh is #4.
Click to expand...

did u brawl bcb yet? I'm just waiting to pwn the sht outta u.......

"Naw just kiddin i can't beat u" :/


----------



## Hub12

Hub12  loves his new sig and avatar.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Lewis still owes me one.


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> I'm #3.
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, Mikey is #3.
> 
> xYoh is #4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did u brawl bcb yet? I'm just waiting to pwn the sht outta u.......
> 
> "Naw just kiddin i can't beat u" :/
Click to expand...

 What?


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop lying.
> 
> I'm #3.
> 
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, Mikey is #3.
> 
> xYoh is #4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did u brawl bcb yet? I'm just waiting to pwn the sht outta u.......
> 
> "Naw just kiddin i can't beat u" :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

I lost to bcb... by luck... and i wasnt practicing, stupid studies... but bcb beating me will only make me stronger because now Im gonna train like *censored.2.0*!


----------



## John102

Mike, brawl me later today if I'm not brawling with Trela, I want to show you how much better I've gotten. Those guys at aib have kicked my ass, but they've also taught me a lot.


----------



## Cyber85

Anyone up for a good brawl? come on i'll pwn anyone


----------



## Kanye Omari West

YOu're on CYber.
If you win I'll level up your Brawl card


----------



## Cyber85

xeladude said:
			
		

> YOu're on CYber.
> If you win I'll level up your Brawl card


same here if u win ill level up ur card


----------



## Trela

Lol it's like a MM, but with no cash D:

Horus: Dont worry, it takes time to learn to predict correctly, and yes, I'll still halpz you.

Ryudo: WTF? Your using Lucario now?

.....

Your my brother now. Screw Kilex! You can have him Hub.

I'll be happy to help you with Lucario, and (this is for everyone) I'm gonna get on in 25 minutes, so I'll Brawl anyone then.

=Trela=


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Trela, mind helping me perfect my Marth again?


----------



## Horus

gud noose guize

i r gettin mai cpu back today or tomarrow <3


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol it's like a MM, but with no cash D:
> 
> Horus: Dont worry, it takes time to learn to predict correctly, and yes, I'll still halpz you.
> 
> Ryudo: WTF? Your using Lucario now?
> 
> .....
> 
> Your my brother now. Screw Kilex! You can have him Hub.
> 
> I'll be happy to help you with Lucario, and (this is for everyone) I'm gonna get on in 25 minutes, so I'll Brawl anyone then.
> 
> =Trela=


I can have who?....


----------



## Kanye Omari West

U. An bave trela bro


----------



## Ricano

does anybody want to play... i is bored


----------



## Trela

Ok. I'm getting on right now, so if anyone wants to Brawl, just ask me. Imma Brawl John first, so, yeah...

And CRAP. I gotta make the Tournament Thread! D:

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

BRAWL ME FFA!~!!!


----------



## djman900

is Cyber ne good?


----------



## Cyber85

why is horus such a rooster i was going to do something nice for him but..


----------



## Horus

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> why is horus such a rooster i was going to do something nice for him but..


FD + Fox + Another Lucario + new player i've never heard of = meh


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is horus such a rooster i was going to do something nice for him but..
> 
> 
> 
> FD + Fox + Another Lucario + new player i've never heard of = meh
Click to expand...

hey horus, are you hosting? if you are let me join in a few minutes, if you're not full.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is horus such a rooster i was going to do something nice for him but..
> 
> 
> 
> FD + Fox + Another Lucario + new player i've never heard of = meh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey horus, are you hosting? if you are let me join in a few minutes, if you're not full.
Click to expand...

I'm not even online...


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is horus such a rooster i was going to do something nice for him but..
> 
> 
> 
> FD + Fox + Another Lucario + new player i've never heard of = meh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey horus, are you hosting? if you are let me join in a few minutes, if you're not full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even online...
Click to expand...

oh.

*feels stupid*

wanna brawl, in about ten minutes?


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyber85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is horus such a rooster i was going to do something nice for him but..
> 
> 
> 
> FD + Fox + Another Lucario + new player i've never heard of = meh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey horus, are you hosting? if you are let me join in a few minutes, if you're not full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not even online...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh.
> 
> *feels stupid*
> 
> wanna brawl, in about ten minutes?
Click to expand...

Idk kinda bored with it today, but i feel like using shiek for some reason so idk


----------



## Silverstorms

So Trela, where is this new thread of which you speak?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

It's invisible. :O


----------



## Silverstorms

I liek invisible fings!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Like your... hand?


----------



## cornymikey

silver, are you joining AiB? you can join just so players on tbt can chat quickly to brawl.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Anyone wanna brawl like at 11?


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> silver, are you joining AiB? you can join just so players on tbt can chat quickly to brawl.


Maybe...


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, are you joining AiB? you can join just so players on tbt can chat quickly to brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...
Click to expand...

Silver brawl? Im probably gunna lose btw 1v1?


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver, are you joining AiB? you can join just so players on tbt can chat quickly to brawl.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silver brawl? Im probably gunna lose btw 1v1?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## djman900

Anyone else wanna brawl


----------



## cornymikey

djman900 said:
			
		

> Anyone else wanna brawl


dj, ill brawl you, if im not doing AiB ladder match yet


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

AiB is win. :3
Good brawlers a plenty. 

*goes to see wolverine movie* o=


----------



## cornymikey

darn i have 2 wins, 3 losses... i killed myself in a match with someone at 0%...


----------



## djman900

cornymikey said:
			
		

> darn i have 2 wins, 3 losses... i killed myself in a match with someone at 0%...


lmao brawl?  NE1 @ ALL?


----------



## Silverstorms

Where is Le Trela?

I wanna see that new tourney thread now >


----------



## Horus

Hey Trela, forget to do something? 


and omg god i found english dubbed code geass <3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Hey Trela, forget to do something?
> 
> 
> and omg god i found english dubbed code geass <3


Lulz.
I was waithing Code Geass for a few hours.


----------



## Silverstorms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM74oWw8F9k

Lol owned.


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM74oWw8F9k
> 
> Lol owned.


Even when not there....
Snake can kill you.



<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/b-NWac_IZ2g'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/b-NWac_IZ2g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/d8D2kfHzW8M&feature=related'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/d8D2kfHzW8M&feature=related' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Silverstorms

I haven't played Brawl in 3 days...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I haven't played Brawl in 3 days...


Shtupid Pogeymonz got to you....

SNAKE CAN KILL YOUZ.


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I haven't played Brawl in 3 days...


im bored of it too. playing MKW now.


----------



## Hub12

I know....For some reason...I'm starting to play my Accf more again...


----------



## Silverstorms

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played Brawl in 3 days...
> 
> 
> 
> im bored of it too. playing MKW now.
Click to expand...

I'm not bored of Brawl. It's just pokemon has priority.


----------



## Hub12

Gawd Damn it.


----------



## Silverstorms

When Trela announces the next tourney everyone will probably play brawl again.


----------



## Hub12

Lol yesh.

I believe THAT. :3


----------



## Hub12

Lol. I remember when me and my friend made a machinima. Well, AT least TRIED.

It was horrible. xDDDDD Lol. I wonder if he deleted it or something....


----------



## Silverstorms

I wanna see!!!!!


----------



## Hub12

NO. IT WAS SO HORRIBLE.


----------



## Silverstorms

LET ME SEE NOW!

I promise I won't laugh.


----------



## Hub12

:X Nuuuu. I think he deleted it anyways.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub.

Show it to us.

NOW.

If I made a machinima it would be terrible, my voice hasn't....well....completley matured yet.


----------



## Hub12

LAWL.

Well, I'm only 12. >_>


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> LAWL.
> 
> Well, I'm only 12. >_>


wow, im only a year older den u


----------



## Toad Kart 64

I'm only 13...


----------



## Hub12

I LOL'D.

And I r better then you. =P


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm 14


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm 14


HA. You die faster.


----------



## cornymikey

13!


----------



## Silverstorms

Muhahahahaha I'm the oldest here!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Everyone here is either 12 or 13!

Except Silver. Silver is the weird one.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Toad, can you join my game now?


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Sorry, leaving for Church in 5 minutes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Sorry, leaving for Church in 5 minutes.


k


----------



## Silverstorms

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Everyone here is either 12 or 13!
> 
> Except Silver. Silver is the weird one.


I think Trela is 15.

And I'm pretty sure Coffee is older than 13.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Muhahahahaha I'm the oldest here!


Liez.

How'd this become an age discussion? XD
I r 15.


----------



## John102

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhahahahaha I'm the oldest here!
> 
> 
> 
> Liez.
> 
> How'd this become an age discussion? XD
> I r 15.
Click to expand...

me and ryudo is awesome.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm 14


Interesting cuz i r 2 too


stoopid j0hn


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 14
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting cuz i r 2
Click to expand...

YOU'RE TWO! OMG, YOU MUST BE LIKE THE YOUEST BRAWL PLAYER IN HISTORY!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 14
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting cuz i r 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE TWO! OMG, YOU MUST BE LIKE THE YOUEST BRAWL PLAYER IN HISTORY!
Click to expand...

arn't i special


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 14
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting cuz i r 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE TWO! OMG, YOU MUST BE LIKE THE YOUEST BRAWL PLAYER IN HISTORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arn't i special ed
Click to expand...

yes, yes you are.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 14
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting cuz i r 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU'RE TWO! OMG, YOU MUST BE LIKE THE YOUEST BRAWL PLAYER IN HISTORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arn't i special ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes you are.
Click to expand...

WHAT ABOUT ME?!?!?!??!


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE TWO! OMG, YOU MUST BE LIKE THE YOUEST BRAWL PLAYER IN HISTORY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arn't i special ed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT ABOUT ME?!?!?!??!
Click to expand...

tell me when you turn 15 and that'll determine it.

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Horus

WUT


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> WUT


you younger than me.

you fail.

Ryudo older than me

Silver?????? than me.


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT
> 
> 
> 
> you younger than me.
> 
> you fail.
> 
> Ryudo older than me
> 
> Silver?????? than me.
Click to expand...

i lied i is 14

hapy nao


----------



## John102

Horus said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT
> 
> 
> 
> you younger than me.
> 
> you fail.
> 
> Ryudo older than me
> 
> Silver?????? than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i lied i is 14
> 
> hapy nao
Click to expand...

still younger.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT
> 
> 
> 
> you younger than me.
> 
> you fail.
> 
> Ryudo older than me
> 
> Silver?????? than me.
Click to expand...

I still kick your ass.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WUT
> 
> 
> 
> you younger than me.
> 
> you fail.
> 
> Ryudo older than me
> 
> Silver?????? than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still kick your ass.
Click to expand...

orly?

as I recall I kicked your ness's ass so hard that I almost two stoked him.


----------



## Silverstorms

You spam


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You spam


sure I do.....  

anyway, youcan't tell me that your Ness doesn't even spam a little.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spam
> 
> 
> 
> sure I do.....
> 
> anyway, youcan't tell me that your Ness doesn't even spam a little.
Click to expand...

Explain plz.


----------



## John102

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spam
> 
> 
> 
> sure I do.....
> 
> anyway, youcan't tell me that your Ness doesn't even spam a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain plz.
Click to expand...

no u first.


----------



## Gallade526

not its not loya
its 
_<big><big><big><big><big>*WOYA*</big></big></big></big></big>_

*<big>W</big>OLF*
*<big>O</big>WNS*
*<big>Y</big>OU*
*<big>A</big>LL*


----------



## John102

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> not its not loya
> its
> _<big><big><big><big><big>*WOYA*</big></big></big></big></big>_
> 
> *<big>W</big>OLF*
> *<big>O</big>WNS*
> *<big>Y</big>OU*
> *<big>A</big>LL*


DAMN RIGHT IT IS!


----------



## Horus

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spam
> 
> 
> 
> sure I do.....
> 
> anyway, youcan't tell me that your Ness doesn't even spam a little.
Click to expand...

This sounds familiar


----------



## cornymikey

omg, check the leaderboards for the bells system!
LOOK WHOS ON IT!


----------



## Horus

cornymikey said:
			
		

> omg, check the leaderboards for the bells system!
> LOOK WHOS ON IT!


What an achievment









/sarcasm


----------



## cornymikey

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, check the leaderboards for the bells system!
> LOOK WHOS ON IT!
> 
> 
> 
> What an achievment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm
Click to expand...

damn right it's an achievement!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, check the leaderboards for the bells system!
> LOOK WHOS ON IT!
> 
> 
> 
> What an achievment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn right it's an achievement!
Click to expand...

I haz made you fifth.


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg, check the leaderboards for the bells system!
> LOOK WHOS ON IT!
> 
> 
> 
> What an achievment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn right it's an achievement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haz made you fifth.
Click to expand...

bassturd! >=(


----------



## Silverstorms

Where is Trela?

I want that new tourney thread NOW!


----------



## Toad Kart 64

*bump*

I don't want this topic to die until the new tourney thread is made!


----------



## Yetiman15

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Everyone here is either 12 or 13!
> 
> Except Silver. Silver is the weird one.


I'm 17


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Ok, you and Silver. and Trela.

But the majority is 12 or 13! You older people will die faster! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## John102

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Ok, you and Silver. and Trela.
> 
> But the majority is 12 or 13! You older people will die faster! MWAHAHAHA!


nah, I'm not 12 or 13 either.

I thnk the majority are 14 and older.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Quite a few people who posted in this topic said they were either 12 or 13.

It's kinda balanced out


----------



## Yetiman15

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Ok, you and Silver. and Trela.
> 
> But the majority is 12 or 13! You older people will die faster! MWAHAHAHA!


You think so, I bet I live till I'm 87.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Cyber85

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> not its not loya
> its
> _<big><big><big><big><big>*WOYA*</big></big></big></big></big>_
> 
> *<big>W</big>OLF*
> *<big>O</big>WNS*
> *<big>Y</big>OU*
> *<big>A</big>LL*


Thats where your WRONG it

_<big><big><big><big><big>*POYA*</big></big></big></big></big>_

*<big>PIK</big>ACHU*
*<big>O</big>WNS*
*<big>Y</big>OU*
*<big>A</big>LL*


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Where is Trela?
> 
> I want that new tourney thread NOW!


g'luck beating bcb waitt ur gunna need that for me


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Trela?
> 
> I want that new tourney thread NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> g'luck beating bcb waitt ur gunna need that for me
Click to expand...

Your attempts to insult me while typing like an idiot make me lol.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Trela?
> 
> I want that new tourney thread NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> g'luck beating bcb waitt ur gunna need that for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attempts to insult me while typing like an idiot make me lol.
Click to expand...

Ok, I guess i should stop eh? The brawl matches will prove whose and idiot


----------



## Hub12

Santa Claus. =D


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Santa Claus. =D


Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:
Click to expand...

OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D


----------



## Gallade526

john102 said:
			
		

> Gallade526 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not its not loya
> its
> _<big><big><big><big><big>*WOYA*</big></big></big></big></big>_
> 
> *<big>W</big>OLF*
> *<big>O</big>WNS*
> *<big>Y</big>OU*
> *<big>A</big>LL*
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN RIGHT IT IS!
Click to expand...

yep!


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

YAY!!!! :3

Hub12  huggles


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D
Click to expand...

Can I get sumthin 2 santa? mabye ummm idk sum curry?


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I get sumthin 2 santa? mabye ummm idk sum curry?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santa Claus. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas  :santagyroid:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I get sumthin 2 santa? mabye ummm idk sum curry?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

DJ'S BEEN A BAD BOY. HE ONLY GET COAL.

HA HA HA.

Matt Brawl?


----------



## Cyber85

hub you wanna brawl?


----------



## djman900

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM!!! =D I would like a duck for christmas. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I get sumthin 2 santa? mabye ummm idk sum curry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ'S BEEN A BAD BOY. HE ONLY GET COAL.
> 
> HA HA HA.
> 
> Matt Brawl?
Click to expand...

No, ima good boy  i always knew Santa hated me for eating his cookies 

*goes to burn coal*


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get sumthin 2 santa? mabye ummm idk sum curry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ'S BEEN A BAD BOY. HE ONLY GET COAL.
> 
> HA HA HA.
> 
> Matt Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ima good boy  i always knew Santa hated me for eating his cookies
Click to expand...

YOU GREEDY *censored.5.0*!


----------



## Hub12

@ Cyber. No

MATTEH BRAWL?


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DJ'S BEEN A BAD BOY. HE ONLY GET COAL.
> 
> HA HA HA.
> 
> Matt Brawl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, ima good boy  i always knew Santa hated me for eating his cookies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU GREEDY GOOD BOY!
Click to expand...

Thank you for calling me a good boy,the cookies were made out of a cactus shell and whale carcas


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> @ Cyber. No
> 
> MATTEH BRAWL?


I'll brawl if Cyber comes.

My room.


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Cyber. No
> 
> MATTEH BRAWL?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl if Cyber comes.
> 
> My room.
Click to expand...

can i co-- wait never mind u wont let me 

time to play gta the one for ps3 idk know the name


----------



## Cyber85

thanks silver :]


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Cyber. No
> 
> MATTEH BRAWL?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll brawl if Cyber comes.
> 
> My room.
Click to expand...

Okay.

CYBER YOU CAN COME.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Can I come?


----------



## Cyber85

silver add me you to hub


----------



## Hub12

1375-7066-6458


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Can I come?


^_^


----------



## Silverstorms

Owned Hub


----------



## Hub12

FAIL


----------



## Cyber85

yea i sucked i didnt have my gamecube remote


----------



## Horus

matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?


You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
Click to expand...

If i knew :0


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i knew :0
Click to expand...

Ben. =o


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
Click to expand...

Beneh!!!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
Click to expand...

Matteh n' Benneh brawl Daveh?


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matteh n' Benneh brawl Daveh?
Click to expand...

Daveh!!


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matteh n' Benneh brawl Daveh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveh!!
Click to expand...

Yah, my disliked real name = Dave it's not even david :l


----------



## djman900

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ben. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matteh n' Benneh brawl Daveh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, my disliked real name = Dave it's not even david :l
Click to expand...

wuts so bad about dave?


----------



## Horus

djman900 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Matteh n' Benneh brawl Daveh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Daveh!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yah, my disliked real name = Dave it's not even david :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wuts so bad about dave?
Click to expand...

It's stupid


----------



## Horus

so umm

Hub/Ben + Silver/Matt + Walrus/Nova/Rorus/Whorus/Dave = BRAWL???????!????


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Dave be cool name. o:


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Dave be cool name. o:


What's your real name again?....


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Dave be cool name. o:


ITS STUPID >:O

like transformers and rambling about a divide


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave be cool name. o:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS STUPID >:O
> 
> like transformers and rambling about a divide
Click to expand...

XD
And no, Dave be hawt. o:<


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave be cool name. o:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS STUPID >:O
> 
> like transformers and rambling about a divide
Click to expand...

Your Mother


----------



## Hub12

SOOOOO

Ryudo+Silver+Hub12+Horus?

=D


----------



## Silverstorms

I'm in if Ruydo and Walrus come.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave be cool name. o:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS STUPID >:O
> 
> like transformers and rambling about a divide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> And no, Dave be hawt. o:<
Click to expand...

u lie, also you like my kirby?→ (””:”':‘


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm in if Ruydo and Walrus come.


i *** if silver ***


----------



## Hub12

***.

LMFAO


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in if Ruydo and Walrus come.
> 
> 
> 
> i *** if silver ***
Click to expand...

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave be cool name. o:
> 
> 
> 
> ITS STUPID >:O
> 
> like transformers and rambling about a divide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> And no, Dave be hawt. o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u lie, also you like my kirby?→ (””:”':‘
Click to expand...


----------



## Hub12

RYUDO ARE YOU JOININ?


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in if Ruydo and Walrus come.
> 
> 
> 
> i *** if silver ***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub, I posted instructions on how to get eggs in the egg thread.


----------



## Hub12

I host.
=D


----------



## Horus

Wtf ryudo sai yes


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I host.
> =D


No I host.


----------



## Hub12

Who votes Silver should host?
Who votes I should host?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Horus said:
			
		

> Wtf ryudo sai yes


NoU.

I vote walrus.


----------



## Hub12

Silver.

Re-host. I can't get in.


----------



## Hub12

SILVER.

*censored.3.0*ING RE-HOST.


----------



## Hub12

Oh my *censored.3.0*ing god.....

Silver.....CAN YOU RE-HOST?


----------



## Cyber85

is the game full cause i just got my gamecube remote back


----------



## Silverstorms

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> is the game full cause i just got my gamecube remote back


No, one space left.


----------



## Cyber85

can i join?


----------



## Silverstorms

Yes.


----------



## Hub12

SILVER!!!

=/ Can re-host or let someone else host?


----------



## Hub12

Gawd *censored.3.0* you people. >_>


----------



## Trela

Hey Silver, you wanna Brawl Kilex right now? He's ready.

(btw sorry I havent been on guys)


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Hey Silver, you wanna Brawl Kilex right now? He's ready.
> 
> (btw sorry I havent been on guys)


Hai Trela. =D

Nah. It's Kay. =D


----------



## Silverstorms

WHERE HAZ U BEEN BRO?


----------



## Trela

Lol I've been at a Tournament and have been with my friend all weekend :O

Silver, my bro will host if your ready.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> Lol I've been at a Tournament and have been with my friend all weekend :O
> 
> Silver, my bro will host if your ready.


IN REAL LIFE? O.O

KEWL!


----------



## Cyber85

trela can i be in ur tournament?


----------



## Hub12

Cyber85 said:
			
		

> trela can i be in ur tournament?


LOLFAIL

Dude. Tournament is almost finished. -_-


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Hub12

I host Toad


----------



## Toad Kart 64

K, getting on Brawl now


----------



## Toad Kart 64

Hub, when I try to join your game it disconnects me... I tried 3 times


----------



## Hub12

It does that. JUST KEEP TRYING


----------



## Toad Kart 64

That's 6 times in a row now...


----------



## Silverstorms

Lol PKT mindgame ftw!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

PK rape. o:


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> PK rape. o:


Hell yeah!


----------



## John102

I NEED TO BRAWL SOMEONE BEFORE I DIE!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

john102 said:
			
		

> I NEED TO BRAWL SOMEONE BEFORE I DIE!


Good bye.


----------



## Toad Kart 64

GGs Hub and Muse.


----------



## Silverstorms

john102 said:
			
		

> I NEED TO BRAWL SOMEONE BEFORE I DIE!


Have fun with that.

Ok Trelorz. I wanna see this new tourney thread NOW!


----------



## Cyber85

john brawl me


----------



## Trela

Sorry, had to go do something.

All right. So Silver, you gotta fight bcb now, which will be tomorrow when he gets back. PM him to remind him. Imma go make the thread RIGHT now, since my friend just left. It'll take like 30 minutes or less :O

=Trela=


----------



## Cyber85

are you having another tournament after this one?


----------



## Silverstorms

Trela said:
			
		

> Sorry, had to go do something.
> 
> All right. So Silver, you gotta fight bcb now, which will be tomorrow when he gets back. PM him to remind him. Imma go make the thread RIGHT now, since my friend just left. It'll take like 30 minutes or less :O
> 
> =Trela=


I sees no thread :O

Whatever it is, sign me up. I probably won't be online when you're finished.


----------



## Trela

Cyber: Yep. A Team Tournament. Go look at the thread for more information.

Silver: Finished it  We gonna OWN!


----------



## Hub12

WHAT ABOUT ME?


----------



## Trela

Wut about youz?

You, me, Piranha, and Azila are the Hosts.


----------



## Hub12

Uhhh...Yay? =P


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Now to get an ally. o:


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Now to get an ally. o:


Lawlqtf

Go get Whorus. xDDD


----------



## bcb

Alright Silver? When should we brawl? 

I stayed after school today for review. I'm not gonna stay after tomorrow, though. Brawl then if you can't today?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alright Silver? When should we brawl?
> 
> I stayed after school today for review. I'm not gonna stay after tomorrow, though. Brawl then if you can't today?


Signing up for new Brawl Tournament?


----------



## bcb

Gallade526 said:
			
		

> not its not loya
> its
> _<big><big><big><big><big>*WOYA*</big></big></big></big></big>_
> 
> *<big>W</big>ARIO*
> *<big>O</big>WNS*
> *<big>Y</big>OU*
> *<big>A</big>LL*


Fix'd.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
Click to expand...

Not Dan?


----------



## bcb

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Silver? When should we brawl?
> 
> I stayed after school today for review. I'm not gonna stay after tomorrow, though. Brawl then if you can't today?
> 
> 
> 
> Signing up for new Brawl Tournament?
Click to expand...

Well, Mikey already PM'd me about it. And... He's good.


----------



## Hub12

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matteh n' hubbeh brawl horuseh?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can call me by my real name too... ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Dan?
Click to expand...

xD I have no idea why I picked that for my Accf name. =P


----------



## bcb

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Alright Silver? When should we brawl?
> 
> I stayed after school today for review. I'm not gonna stay after tomorrow, though. Brawl then if you can't today?


LOL, now I gotta visit dentist tomorrow. 

Brawl if can?


----------



## bcb

...

Crap. Silver beat me.


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Crap. Silver beat me.


=(

Well, You did good bcb, You did good...


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh yay.

Dj next >


----------



## bcb

I guess I get fourth. Well, that's better than fifth.


----------



## bcb

Quick friendlies anyone? Get online...


----------



## Hub12

Silver, Pie, FFA after I finish my homework?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silver, Pie, FFA after I finish my homework?


Depends. How long will you be?


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver, Pie, FFA after I finish my homework?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. How long will you be?
Click to expand...

I'd give it 5-10 minutes/


----------



## bcb

I'm going to the dentist in 10 mins. how about NAO?


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm going to the dentist in 10 mins. how about NAO?


Ohhhhhh.

Sorry. =(


----------



## bcb

x16


----------



## Hub12

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> x16


...?


----------



## Silverstorms

Join bcb!


----------



## Hub12

Storm. You just fought Logan right?


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Storm. You just fought Logan right?


Mmmhmmm.

Destroy him every time.

bcb join!


----------



## Hub12

*CoughHeGoneCOugh*

Lemme and Logan join!


----------



## Silverstorms

Logan's already in.

He's No Contested twice now <_<


----------



## Hub12

Join my room =]


----------



## Silverstorms

Lmao Hub


----------



## Horus

can i join someones game? D:


----------



## Silverstorms

Watch out Walrus, Hub is epic failing today.


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Watch out Walrus, Hub is epic failing today.


so u haz a gaem going i can join?


----------



## Hub12

NO

HE LIEZ

I beat you with Shonic you ass. >_>

Horus Join mine?

Silver quitted mah game. =[


----------



## Horus

ohkay hub

btw silver, he always does but good practice


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> ohkay hub
> 
> btw silver, he always does but good practice


*censored.3.0* you. >_>


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohkay hub
> 
> btw silver, he always does but good practice
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* you. >_>
Click to expand...

can't i joke? :O




<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
even if it's the truth...</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohkay hub
> 
> btw silver, he always does but good practice
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* you. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't i joke? :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
> even if it's the truth...</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

I repeat:

Are you ****ting me?

JOIN MAH ROOM


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohkay hub
> 
> btw silver, he always does but good practice
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* you. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can't i joke? :O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small>
> even if it's the truth...</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I repeat:
> 
> Are you ****ting me?
> 
> JOIN MAH ROOM
Click to expand...

fien rawr


----------



## John102

is anyone brawling right now?

if you are, nmind if I join?


----------



## Hub12

john102 said:
			
		

> is anyone brawling right now?
> 
> if you are, nmind if I join?


Why yes.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is anyone brawling right now?
> 
> if you are, nmind if I join?
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes.
Click to expand...

ok

=(


----------



## bcb

I wanna FFA someone now.


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I wanna FFA someone now.


if ffa means brawl. 

ME TOO!


----------



## Hub12

GUYS JOIN MY ROOM!


----------



## bcb

john102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna FFA someone now.
> 
> 
> 
> if ffa means brawl.
> 
> ME TOO!
Click to expand...

I'll add you on my list.


----------



## Hub12

._. ...

Join mine?


----------



## John102

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna FFA someone now.
> 
> 
> 
> if ffa means brawl.
> 
> ME TOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll add you on my list.
Click to expand...

I'll only be able to get a few mtches in but.....

*adds*


----------



## bcb

kk


----------



## Silverstorms

Just watched Hub's failed attempt to stage spike me again, which ended up in him getting stage spiked


----------



## cornymikey

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Just watched Hub's failed attempt to stage spike me again, which ended up in him getting stage spiked


xD StooPiD hub


----------



## djman900

did bcb n silver brawl 4 loya? my laptop broke so im on wii


----------



## Trela

I dunno yet.

ANSWER HIM BCB NAO.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> I dunno yet.
> 
> ANSWER HIM BCB NAO.


I dun liek you.

T_T


----------



## Trela

You know what I say to people that say that to me?

"SUCK IT."


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Trela said:
			
		

> You know what I say to people that say that to me?
> 
> "SUCK IT."


Suck what?

Oh, ive been busy thinking of how much longer I should wait before suicide.


----------



## Hub12

Trela said:
			
		

> You know what I say to people that say that to me?
> 
> "SUCK IT."


In conclusion....

Gay Trela....


IS GAY.


----------



## cornymikey

oh crap, TLM made a hate list in his sig. :/


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

cornymikey said:
			
		

> oh crap, TLM made a hate list in his sig. :/


Lol at coffee being on both. XD


----------



## cornymikey

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh crap, TLM made a hate list in his sig. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at coffee being on both. XD
Click to expand...

 :r  :O


----------



## bcb

Trela said:
			
		

> I dunno yet.
> 
> ANSWER HIM BCB NAO.


Silver beat me. Happy?


----------



## Horus

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno yet.
> 
> ANSWER HIM BCB NAO.
> 
> 
> 
> Silver beat me. Happy?
Click to expand...

Very.


silver better beat Dj or this dimension will collapse


----------



## Hub12

Blah. Nevermind. Can't.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster

Did Trela win yet?

Oh, and have I ben on at all earlier today hub?


----------



## Hub12

[quote="Toon]Did Trela win yet?

Oh, and have I ben on at all earlier today hub?[/quote]Yeah you have.  You dun remember?


----------



## Trela

I think TLM just got hacked.


----------



## Horus

Trela said:
			
		

> I think TLM just got hacked.


IMPOSTORS!


----------



## Ricano

anybody want to play? >.>


----------



## chubsterr

LOL how do u get "hacked" on tbt


----------



## chubsterr

ricano4life said:
			
		

> anybody want to play? >.>


id play you but im worn out of playing xyoh lol


----------



## Ricano

chubsterr said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody want to play? >.>
> 
> 
> 
> id play you but im worn out of playing xyoh lol
Click to expand...

i see... lol


----------



## Cyber85

anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## djman900

damn it bcb, alright silver u vs me finally  hmmm my laptop broke so ill b on my wii sometimes and when i c u online im gunna msg u n ur gunna hav to brawl me >


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay 

I can D-Throw and Spike at the same time 

I <3 C-stick


----------



## Trela

Good luck you 2. NOW we can get this Tournament done!


----------



## djman900

I BEAT SILVER!!!!!!!!!!!!“


----------



## Silverstorms

*facepalm*


----------



## djman900

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> *facepalm*


brawl 4 fun??


----------



## Trela

*sigh*

I REALLY did not expect that to happen.

Now it's MY turn. Let's go Dj. Whenever your ready...


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> I REALLY did not expect that to happen.
> 
> Now it's MY turn. Let's go Dj. Whenever your ready...


not many did,

ok Trela mabye in an hour, 2nd place is promised!!!!!


----------



## Trela

Dj, we cant do it in an hour  I'm leaving for a Tournament IRL, so we can either do it now or in 20 minutes.


----------



## djman900

Trela said:
			
		

> Dj, we cant do it in an hour  I'm leaving for a Tournament IRL, so we can either do it now or in 20 minutes.


hmm i can try now,but i might do brb i host u join.


----------



## Trela

Ok. Let's try to do this quick.

I'll make room, and let Silver in, since he's recording for us. <3

Good Luck Dj!


----------



## Silverstorms

Oh *censored.2.0* I didn't notice you guys had made a room.


----------



## Silverstorms

Yay for fail moments....


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Yay for fail moments....


WTF you lost?


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for fail moments....
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you lost?
Click to expand...

I kept SDing in the lag. Ness doesn't like lag  T_T


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for fail moments....
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kept SDing in the lag. Ness doesn't like lag  T_T
Click to expand...

That's what Sides are for


----------



## Hub12

YOU LOST?!

ARE YOU *censored.3.0*ING KIDDING ME?!

I will destroy Dj for you Silver.


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for fail moments....
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kept SDing in the lag. Ness doesn't like lag  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Sides are for
Click to expand...

I'm working on my IC and Shiek.

Trela still won, even though he tripped into an F-smash.


----------



## Silverstorms

Hub12 said:
			
		

> YOU LOST?!
> 
> ARE YOU *censored.3.0*ING KIDDING ME?!
> 
> I will destroy Dj for you Silver.


I TOLD YOU TWICE IN EPIC CHAT


----------



## Trela

Ok. So I thought those games wouldn't be so bad. I WAS SO WRONG.

Dj, those had to be the worst games I have EVER played in my life. The lag was just terrible and screwed me up so badly. It's a miracle that I won those games. Your lag is worse than freaken Waluigis, and that is sad. You really need to fix it. I have NO idea how you beat Silver like that.

In the past, I've kicked out only one person from a Tournament from lagging so much and that was xYoh in the Rankings Monthly. I'll let you stay in ConfusioN, but if people start complaining, I'm gonna have to drop you out.

I dont mean to be mean to you or anything, but DAMN bro, that was just gay. I still congratulate you for placing high though 

Anyways, that concludes this Tournament! See yoll next time for ConfusioN. I'll post results and talk to people about stuff on front page later today.

=Trela=


----------



## Hub12

Fail Tournament is Fail.


----------



## Trela

No the Tournament was still ok. I just thought that after Dj beat Silver we would have an epic set. Our set was fail...


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for fail moments....
> 
> 
> 
> WTF you lost?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I kept SDing in the lag. Ness doesn't like lag  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Sides are for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working on my IC and Shiek.
> 
> Trela still won, even though he tripped into an F-smash.
Click to expand...

Shiek is fun but so hard to kill, and i tried ICs they're pretty cool

you should've used them :s


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I kept SDing in the lag. Ness doesn't like lag  T_T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what Sides are for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working on my IC and Shiek.
> 
> Trela still won, even though he tripped into an F-smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shiek is fun but so hard to kill, and i tried ICs they're pretty cool
> 
> you should've used them :s
Click to expand...

I like Shiek's sexy chain. Cool for edgehogging. I like the side tilt too.

IC are just awesome. I their chain grabs, but I'm still getting the hang of them. I can do the F-throw to F-throw ok and I can do the D-throw to spike to ice block lock aswell. I can do the D-throw to D-throw one with Popo but not both ICs. I can't get the hang of the B-throw one at all though <_<


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Sides are for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm working on my IC and Shiek.
> 
> Trela still won, even though he tripped into an F-smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shiek is fun but so hard to kill, and i tried ICs they're pretty cool
> 
> you should've used them :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Shiek's sexy chain. Cool for edgehogging. I like the side tilt too.
> 
> IC are just awesome. I their chain grabs, but I'm still getting the hang of them. I can do the F-throw to F-throw ok and I can do the D-throw to spike to ice block lock aswell. I can do the D-throw to D-throw one with Popo but not both ICs. I can't get the hang of the B-throw one at all though <_<
Click to expand...

Their hard to use because their chain grabs are everything and you need to get used to Nana  but it really pays off imo


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on my IC and Shiek.
> 
> Trela still won, even though he tripped into an F-smash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shiek is fun but so hard to kill, and i tried ICs they're pretty cool
> 
> you should've used them :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Shiek's sexy chain. Cool for edgehogging. I like the side tilt too.
> 
> IC are just awesome. I their chain grabs, but I'm still getting the hang of them. I can do the F-throw to F-throw ok and I can do the D-throw to spike to ice block lock aswell. I can do the D-throw to D-throw one with Popo but not both ICs. I can't get the hang of the B-throw one at all though <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their hard to use because their chain grabs are everything and you need to get used to Nana  but it really pays off imo
Click to expand...

Nana has a mind of her own, unless you desynch. 

(I think I spelled that wrong, where the hell is the spell checker in FF?)


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Shiek is fun but so hard to kill, and i tried ICs they're pretty cool
> 
> you should've used them :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Shiek's sexy chain. Cool for edgehogging. I like the side tilt too.
> 
> IC are just awesome. I their chain grabs, but I'm still getting the hang of them. I can do the F-throw to F-throw ok and I can do the D-throw to spike to ice block lock aswell. I can do the D-throw to D-throw one with Popo but not both ICs. I can't get the hang of the B-throw one at all though <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their hard to use because their chain grabs are everything and you need to get used to Nana  but it really pays off imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nana has a mind of her own, unless you desynch.
> 
> (I think I spelled that wrong, where the hell is the spell checker in FF?)
Click to expand...

Yep, and fail computers are fail but she usually just copies Popo which is okay


----------



## Hub12

Dave, Matt, Brawl Ben? =D


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Dave, Matt, Brawl Ben? =D


if you take back what you said about Code Geass >:l


----------



## Hub12

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Matt, Brawl Ben? =D
> 
> 
> 
> if you take back what you said about Code Geass >:l
Click to expand...

Ok fine.

Ridleyfail.

Code Geass win.


----------



## Silverstorms

I gotta do homework :'(


----------



## Hub12

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I gotta do homework :'(


MattFail. D=


----------



## Horus

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Matt, Brawl Ben? =D
> 
> 
> 
> if you take back what you said about Code Geass >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Ridleyfail.
> 
> Code Geass win.
Click to expand...

ohkay i will brawl


silver just skip it and get on summer vacation


----------



## Silverstorms

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Matt, Brawl Ben? =D
> 
> 
> 
> if you take back what you said about Code Geass >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Ridleyfail.
> 
> Code Geass win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohkay i will brawl
> 
> 
> silver just skip it and get on summer vacation
Click to expand...

My vacation isn't till July 10th (or something like that)


----------



## Horus

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, Matt, Brawl Ben? =D
> 
> 
> 
> if you take back what you said about Code Geass >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Ridleyfail.
> 
> Code Geass win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohkay i will brawl
> 
> 
> silver just skip it and get on summer vacation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My vacation isn't till July 10th (or something like that)
Click to expand...

>:O

go sue your school


----------



## Hub12

Dave I host?


----------



## Horus

fine ben >
be on in a sec


----------



## Hub12

Okay dokey.

Notice How My Wii works nao. 8D


----------



## bcb

Wow. First I beat Mikey, and then DJ beats Silver.

And there's no way that DJ lags worse than Waluigi. I didn't lag when I faced DJ, but I lagged horribly when I faced Waluigi. Than again, I usually don't lag with xYoh either. Expensive cable internet rocks.


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wow. First I beat Mikey, and then DJ beats Silver.
> 
> And there's no way that DJ lags worse than Waluigi. I didn't lag when I faced DJ, but I lagged horribly when I faced Waluigi. Than again, I usually don't lag with xYoh either. Expensive cable internet rocks.


I lagged like hell against Dj.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. First I beat Mikey, and then DJ beats Silver.
> 
> And there's no way that DJ lags worse than Waluigi. I didn't lag when I faced DJ, but I lagged horribly when I faced Waluigi. Than again, I usually don't lag with xYoh either. Expensive cable internet rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I lagged like hell against Dj.
Click to expand...

But... I have good connection. I only lag like Hell against Waluigi.


----------



## djman900

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. First I beat Mikey, and then DJ beats Silver.
> 
> And there's no way that DJ lags worse than Waluigi. I didn't lag when I faced DJ, but I lagged horribly when I faced Waluigi. Than again, I usually don't lag with xYoh either. Expensive cable internet rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I lagged like hell against Dj.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... I have good connection. I only lag like Hell against Waluigi.
Click to expand...

i lagged rhe first 2 matches, the other 2 not much


----------



## Silverstorms

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. First I beat Mikey, and then DJ beats Silver.
> 
> And there's no way that DJ lags worse than Waluigi. I didn't lag when I faced DJ, but I lagged horribly when I faced Waluigi. Than again, I usually don't lag with xYoh either. Expensive cable internet rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I lagged like hell against Dj.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... I have good connection. I only lag like Hell against Waluigi.
Click to expand...

Never played Waluigi.

But for someone living in the UK, I rarely have bad lag in matches, even in FFAs.


----------



## bcb

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. First I beat Mikey, and then DJ beats Silver.
> 
> And there's no way that DJ lags worse than Waluigi. I didn't lag when I faced DJ, but I lagged horribly when I faced Waluigi. Than again, I usually don't lag with xYoh either. Expensive cable internet rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> I lagged like hell against Dj.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... I have good connection. I only lag like Hell against Waluigi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never played Waluigi.
> 
> But for someone living in the UK, I rarely have bad lag in matches, even in FFAs.
Click to expand...

Waluigi lives in Australia... but I don't lag that bad against you, so I assume Waluigi just has a bad connection.


----------



## cornymikey

djman is one of those people that dont lag horribly, but the lag is just enough for an attack to be one second late, which messes up EVERYONE WHO USES COMBOS! luckily for dj, he just mostly uses smash attacks and gets lucky, giving him an edge. :O


----------



## cornymikey

wow, AGAIN, the person i was supposed to brawl left. how could you, xela? :'(

well, if you need me, ill be playing majoras mask and i wont be on for a while.


----------



## Silverstorms

Lmao at what bcb just favourited


----------



## Silverstorms

Quick brawl anyone?


----------



## Trela

I edited front page with everything. Good stuff all!

I hope ConfusioN goes epic D:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

lolwut? XD
My lucario still needs a lot of work. :r
Besides, I like 2D moar. :3


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> lolwut? XD
> My lucario still needs a lot of work. :r
> Besides, I like 2D moar. :3


I got my Wii fixed. 8D


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut? XD
> My lucario still needs a lot of work. :r
> Besides, I like 2D moar. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Wii fixed. 8D
Click to expand...

^.^

Sweet.
Brawl for a bit?
Afterwards I play RE4 because I don't have RE5. o:


----------



## Hub12

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut? XD
> My lucario still needs a lot of work. :r
> Besides, I like 2D moar. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Wii fixed. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^.^
> 
> Sweet.
> Brawl for a bit?
> Afterwards I play RE4 because I don't have RE5. o:
Click to expand...

UMMMMMM

I host?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut? XD
> My lucario still needs a lot of work. :r
> Besides, I like 2D moar. :3
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Wii fixed. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^.^
> 
> Sweet.
> Brawl for a bit?
> Afterwards I play RE4 because I don't have RE5. o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UMMMMMM
> 
> I host?
Click to expand...

UMMMMMM

Okay?


----------



## Hub12

UMMMMMMMMM

5 Minutes


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

Hub12 said:
			
		

> UMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 5 Minutes


I'll go on now.


----------



## Hub12

Well Hai.


----------



## Trela

Hub are you still not teamming with Ryudo?

He's gonna need a partner then


----------



## Hub12

Yesh I am teaming. :3

JOIN MY ROOM EVER'BODY


----------



## Horus

i will!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Hub12 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If i knew :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ben. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Dan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD I have no idea why I picked that for my Accf name. =P
Click to expand...

Aww fail then D=


----------



## Hub12

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ben. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Dan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD I have no idea why I picked that for my Accf name. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww fail then D=
Click to expand...

I know =/

So how's life Garrett? =D


----------



## djman900

ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz


But you did get lucky as all hell, rofl.
You don't suck but you got lucky. 
*burns you* Flame?


----------



## chubsterr

djman900 said:
			
		

> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz


Haha thats true, if people lag he lags too.

never thought about it that way.


----------



## Horus

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz
> 
> 
> 
> But you did get lucky as all hell, rofl.
> You don't suck but you got lucky.
> *burns you* Flame?
Click to expand...

*helps Ryudo by throwing knives at Dj*

HOW DARE YOU GET A BETTER SPOT THAN ME?????


----------



## djman900

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz
> 
> 
> 
> But you did get lucky as all hell, rofl.
> You don't suck but you got lucky.
> *burns you* Flame?
Click to expand...

by lucky if u mean beating silver, no not at all i beat him 3-1


----------



## Silverstorms

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz
> 
> 
> 
> But you did get lucky as all hell, rofl.
> You don't suck but you got lucky.
> *burns you* Flame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by lucky if u mean beating silver, no not at all i beat him 3-1
Click to expand...

<small>Very lucky then...</small>


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon

djman900 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz
> 
> 
> 
> But you did get lucky as all hell, rofl.
> You don't suck but you got lucky.
> *burns you* Flame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by lucky if u mean beating silver, no not at all i beat him 3-1
Click to expand...

I meant how you moved right on up the rankings with almost no opposition.
I had xyoh then Trela, later on was Mike, who beasted me. ._.
You had nothing until Silver and I don't know how you beat him.


----------



## Silverstorms

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i lag lots 2, dont be sayin i got luky or i suk, w.e no flame plz
> 
> 
> 
> But you did get lucky as all hell, rofl.
> You don't suck but you got lucky.
> *burns you* Flame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> by lucky if u mean beating silver, no not at all i beat him 3-1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant how you moved right on up the rankings with almost no opposition.
> I had xyoh then Trela, later on was Mike, who beasted me. ._.
> You had nothing until Silver and I don't know how you beat him.
Click to expand...

Don't you remember the puzzle?

Starts with "L"

Ends with a "g"

And there's an "a" in the middle.

What does that spell?


----------



## Sky master

ill join plz!
i'va always wanted to be in a cup match.


----------



## Zex

Aww man. I wish I would have joined a few days earlier so I could have joined this.


----------



## bcb

ROFL

The tourney ended three months ago.


----------

